# Dilemma infantile



## Pincopal (23 Aprile 2015)

Periodo università.
Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.

Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti. 

Il costrutto psicologico sui cui basai il mio perdono era che tempo prima anche a me era successo di invaghirmi di brutto di un'altra ragazza. Non successe niente poi, ma mi son sempre detto che probabilmente se lei avesse fatto il primo passo io non avrei resistito. Quindi non mi sentivo molto diverso da lei.
E poi le volevo talmente bene che l'idea del suicidio mi aveva sconvolto.
Sono sempre stato dell'idea che non esiste il bianco e il nero, ma che le sfumature di grigio sono tantissime e non mi sono mai sentito di giudicare nessuno quando si tratta di sentimenti.

Siamo stati insieme altri 5 anni e poi ci siamo sposati.
Ora siamo sposati da 3 anni e abbiamo un figlio di un anno.

Tutto liscio, tutto sereno, lei mi è stata di grande aiuto nel starmi vicina in gravi drammi familiari che mi hanno colpito.

Da quando è rimasta incinta e anche dopo la nascita di nostro figlio, però sessualmente le cose non vanno un granché. Avremo fatto sesso 5-6 volte in tutto.
La mia vita è incasinata di problemi e sono poco presente, non la sto aiutando e lei è molto frustrata. Si lavora tanto entrambi per mandare avanti la carretta e siamo veramente stanchi.
Lei è sempre stata una che per donarsi ha bisogno di serenità e l'ho sempre apprezzata come cosa, ora la serenità sembra però impossibile da avere.
Tutta questa astinenza mi ha portato a perdere attrazione fisica nei suoi confronti, nonostante razionalmente la trovo ancora una bella ragazza. Ma la chimica è un'altra cosa e non c'è più.

Ora succede che mi sono infatuato di una collega di lavoro una settimana fa. E' successo durante un viaggio di lavoro insieme, di bere un po' e divertirci come non mi sono divertito mai. Prima d'ora non mi diceva molto.  fisica fortissima, farfalle allo stomaco, sono notti che non mangio, non dormo, pulsazioni continue, cuore in gola.
E la cosa è contraccambiata da lei (lei fidanzata da molti anni).
Ma non è successo niente, neanche un bacio. Per fortuna di entrambi.

La priorità per me è la famiglia, voglio quindi risolvere i problemi di coppia che abbiamo.
Il problema è che il fantasma del fattaccio dell'università è tornato fuori e non riesco a torgliermelo dalla testa.
Il costrutto psicologico su cui ho basai il mio perdono non regge più, perché ho dimostrato a me stesso che se uno vuole può resistere e l'immagine di lei dentro la stessa stanza a baciarsi con un altro mi sta ora spappolando il cervello, anche se sono passati più di 10 anni. 
E poi non riesco a togliermi dalla testa la mia collega, certe sensazioni non le avevo provate mai.
Che senso ha rimettere in discussione tutto dopo così tanto tempo?

Tutto questo sembra molto infantile, lo so.
Ora aspetto, spero che mi passi tutto questo bollore.
Prima o poi passa???


----------



## Tessa (23 Aprile 2015)

Ciao Pincopal,
Quello che e' successo 10 anni fa non deve servirti da alibi per tradire oggi. E' passato tanto tempo e mi sembra che tua moglie si sia gia' pentita ampiamente. 
Capita a tutte le coppie di passare momenti stressanti e difficili ed e' normale che la vita sessuale possa risentirne. 
L'avventura con la collega sarebbe solo una facile via di fuga....
Scrivi che con tua moglie non avete avuto praticamente rapporti da quando e' nato il bambino.
Quanto tempo ha tuo figlio? Immagino sia molto piccolo....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Se non dai peso passa...
Basta avere una certa ironia verso sè stessi!

Ma francamente nn capisco che cosa c'entri il ricordo dell'università...
A me successe sai una cosa simile, ma scatenò vieppiù certe dinamiche che condussero al gran finale del maggio 1992...


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

cosa stai facendo? Stai cercando un motivo per vedere la tua relazione con tua moglie in crisi?
Se così non dovesse essere, tieni presente che tu oggi hai dieci anni in più, come anche lei. 
Non è più la ragazza dell'università. Nel mentre vi siete sposati, lavorate e avete un figlio. 

Fa un passo verso tua mogie. Tagliatevi degli spazzi tutti vostri. Anche se è per riposare assieme ... 
poi una cosa tira l'altra ... 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Pensieri sparsi:
Concordo con Tessa. Stai attento a non utilizzare quell'episodio come alibi.
E quello che provi per quest'altra donna non mi sembra una cosa tanto leggera. Se decidi di resistere, forse perdi qualcosa di importante, tipo la possibilità di essere felice - a meno che il tuo stare bene con questa donna non sia solo ormonale...ma questo puoi saperlo solo tu. La rinuncia, se ci si arriva senza convinzione, in genere rende tutti infelici.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Pincopal, mi associo al coro. Non cercare scusanti col maialaio dell'università, non eravate sposati e soprattutto non avevate figli. La nascita di un pupo destabilizza, e l'attenzione di tua moglie è fagocitata da lui. Parlatene,e come ti ha detto Sienne ritagliatevi degli spazi di coppia. Cerca di vedere tua moglie come donna e non solo come mamma, perché lei donna lo è ancora, è ovvio che vedi la collega come un bollore continuo, non la vedi mai a quattro zampe col pupo e i capelli sporchi di pappa. Indietro poi non si torna, altro che goliardica pomiciata...


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Si.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2015)

l'episodio universitario mi impressiona.
diario e pensieri suicidi compresi.
Direi questi ultimi, in particolare,
di fronte ai quali tu hai naturalmente sminuito
quanto accaduto in precedenza (contatto fisico con l'amico).
sottovalutando forse anche la successiva reazione di lei.

in più, con tua moglie è venuta meno,
da entrambe le parti, l'attrazione sessuale.
Non so che percentuale rappresentasse per te in un rapporto,
ima sono sempre stata scettica sul fatto che possa tornare.


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Pensieri sparsi:
> Concordo con Tessa. Stai attento a non utilizzare quell'episodio come alibi.
> E quello che provi per quest'altra donna non mi sembra una cosa tanto leggera. Se decidi di resistere, forse perdi qualcosa di importante, tipo la possibilità di essere felice - a meno che il tuo stare bene con questa donna non sia solo ormonale...ma questo puoi saperlo solo tu. La rinuncia, se ci si arriva senza convinzione, in genere rende tutti infelici.


Attention please, c'è pure un bambino di un anno, in mezzo.
Prima di dare il via ai fuochi d'artificio pregasi essere sicuri. 
Ma proprio sicuri.

Cosa che a me non sembra nè in un senso, nè nell'altro.


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

Dai retta ad un traditore seriale.
Tieni il cazzo nei pantaloni, al massimo fatti una bella sega a due mani, se ce l'hai piccolo ad una mano, così ti sfoghi, poi rimetti a posto la tua vita coniugale. Non c'è niente in ballo che possa mandare all'aria il tuo matrimonio. E' il primo ostacolo. Non puoi fermarti al primo ostacolo. Tira fuori le palle e non fare il coglione.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Attention please, c'è pure un bambino di un anno, in mezzo.
> Prima di dare il via ai fuochi d'artificio pregasi essere sicuri.
> Ma proprio sicuri.
> 
> Cosa che a me non sembra nè in un senso, nè nell'altro.


magari l'utente sarà un superficiale di prima categoria,
(anche se mi pare scriva che vuole restare con sua moglie....),
ma questi richiami alle responsabilità di genitori nei confronti di sconosciuti
mi lasciano sempre molto perplessa e un pochino infastidita. 
proprio come principio.


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Al lavoro si dovrebbero tenere i pantaloni allacciati
Che cribbio


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Al lavoro si dovrebbero tenere i pantaloni allacciati
> Che cribbio


Te pare facile a te! La mia ex amante era del lavoro e si è fatta tranquillamente sfondare!


----------



## Tessa (23 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Te pare facile a te! La mia ex amante era del lavoro e si è fatta tranquillamente sfondare!


E adesso che clima gira quotidianamente tra voi?


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Te pare facile a te! La mia ex amante era del lavoro e si è fatta tranquillamente sfondare!


Infatti i pigri pescano li, ma non è saggio
Edit: insomma ti ho detto pigro e scemo[emoji2] ma domani non mi gonfiare, che mi siedo vicino a banshee e mi difende[emoji7]


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

Hai scritto che....
tua moglie e' frustrata per gli impegni e il poco aiuto da parte tua e che tu sei poco presente  (per motivi di lavoro).

Inoltre hai scritto che hai passato la sera con la collega e TI Sei Divertito come non ti e' capitato mai.

Cioè. ....non ti è mai capitato in passato di divertirti cosi?
Ne sei sicuro?

Non è che stai indossando lenti che ti fanno vedere tutto distorto?  
Lo stress fa brutti scherzi.  Ridimensiona,  cerca di essere un attimo più razionale. 
l'episodio durante il periodo universitario e' niente ad oggi....avete costruito molto nei successivi dieci anni. ...


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Infatti i pigri pescano li, ma non è saggio


Bè dai adesso darmi del pigro.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E adesso che clima gira quotidianamente tra voi?


Tra voi chi?
io e mia moglie
o io e la mia ex amante?


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bè dai adesso darmi del pigro.....


Rileggi, ho editato[emoji2] 
Pace?


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Rileggi, ho editato[emoji2]
> Pace?


Va bene sei perdonata...solo se me la dai.....


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Va bene sei perdonata...solo se me la dai.....


La mano? Ok batti i cinque[emoji112]


----------



## Tessa (23 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tra voi chi?
> io e mia moglie
> o io e la mia ex amante?


Con la ex in ufficio


----------



## Lorella (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Ciao Pincopal. Passa se tu vuoi che passi, se inizi a ragionare con la testa che sta sul collo, se recuperi lucidità e tieni a bada l'ormone. Non passa se lo alimenti con le tue fantasie, se immagini come potrebbe essere, se contunui a frequentare la tua collega. Dipende da te. E bada, non voglio giudicarti, un periodo prolungato di astinenza può essere deleterio. Però c'è in ballo una famiglia, un bambino piccolo. Pensaci bene. L'episodio di dieci anni fa lascialo negli annali della vostra storia, è acqua passata e da quanto dici tua moglie è stata molto male...quindi non mi sembra il caso di dargli ancora peso. Però il bollore non devi "sperare" che passi da sè, devi attivarti per fartelo passare, se tieni ancora a salvare il tuo matrimonio. Poi pensa che magari anche tua moglie sta vivendo il tuo stesso disagio, magari anche lei vorrebbe sentirsi ancora desiderata da te ed apprezzata come partner. Vi dovete mettere in testa che aver dato alla luce un figlio non fa di noi delle incubatrici! Siamo e rimaniamo donne con tutti i nostri desideri, anche se abbiamo le occhiaie fino alle ginocchia e i capelli i disordine.


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Con la ex in ufficio


Si è sposata, ha avuto un bambino, ci siamo lasciato 2 anni e mezzo fa quasi. E non lavora più dalle mie parti da mesi.
La rivedo prossima settimana per un regalo al bimbo. Ma è tutto finito.


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La mano? Ok batti i cinque[emoji112]


Ok clap!!!!


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Al lavoro si dovrebbero tenere i pantaloni allacciati
> Che cribbio





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Te pare facile a te! La mia ex amante era del lavoro e si è fatta tranquillamente sfondare!


Drusi, Fata ha ragione....la maggior parte dei tradimenti si consumano tra colleghi...anche perché il posto di lavoro è diventato, quasi sempre, il luogo dove si passa più tempo...Mettici poi meeting e trasferte varie, e l'occasione è servita.


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Drusi, Fata ha ragione....la maggior parte dei tradimenti si consumano tra colleghi...anche perché il posto di lavoro è diventato, quasi sempre, il luogo dove si passa più tempo...Mettici poi meeting e trasferte varie, e l'occasione è servita.


Lo so ma è complicarsi la vita ulteriormente... può diventare un casino. Quando finisce poi....


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> magari l'utente sarà un superficiale di prima categoria,
> (anche se mi pare scriva che vuole restare con sua moglie....),
> ma questi richiami alle responsabilità di genitori nei confronti di sconosciuti
> mi lasciano sempre molto perplessa e un pochino infastidita.
> proprio come principio.


Infatti non ho quotato lui, non hai visto?


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> magari l'utente sarà un superficiale di prima categoria,
> (anche se mi pare scriva che vuole restare con sua moglie....),
> ma questi richiami alle responsabilità di genitori nei confronti di sconosciuti
> mi lasciano sempre molto perplessa e un pochino infastidita.
> proprio come principio.


L'utente ha scritto qui, se non aveva dubbi o non voleva pareri non avrebbe scritto. 
Io sono tra coloro che l'ha richiamato alla responsabilità di genitore. Magari è come dici tu, magari lui e mogliera non si cacano più da tanto...Però essendoci passata, in una situazione molto simile, dove venivo considerata solo come "mamma", quando nella realtà me lo sarei scopato anche vestita, allora la cosa mi fa un filino riflettere, perché non sarebbe il primo uomo che sentendosi messo da parte per un figlio se la racconta con storie tipo "lei non me la dà più". Il bimbo ha solo un anno, a quell'età interagiscono ancora quasi solo con la mamma, anche solo per i bisogni primari, ovvio che il compagno deve fare spazio al nuovo arrivato, prima era solo lui il re della casa.
Mi sono permessa di dare il mio parere all'utente sconosciuto perché ho visto in che baratro è caduto il mio matrimonio. Se Pincopallino poi non ama più sua moglie allora è un altro paio di maniche....ma non mi sembra che abbia detto questo....


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lo so ma è complicarsi la vita ulteriormente... può diventare un casino. Quando finisce poi....


Vallo a dire al mio ex marito, che è circondato da ex amanti imbufalite


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> l'episodio universitario mi impressiona.
> diario e pensieri suicidi compresi.
> Direi questi ultimi, in particolare,
> di fronte ai quali tu hai naturalmente sminuito
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
L'episodio di 10 anni fa, come ho detto, non deve essere utilizzato oggi per giustificare un eventuale tradimento.
Però mi chiedo se questa persona, che ha avuto quel comportamento, non abbia davvero mai più dato altri segni di squilibrio in questi anni.
E' una domanda seria, non è una provocazione, mi interessa (visto che di stranezze sono un esperto).

Inoltre, sui figli: non ne ho e forse dovrei stare zitto. Però come figlio posso ricordare una banalità: non è bello neanche crescere in una famiglia dove si è scelto di rimanere insieme nonostante le tensioni. Anzi, ho sempre pensato che avrei preferito averli separati, i genitori, ma felici...


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> L'utente ha scritto qui, se non aveva dubbi o non voleva pareri non avrebbe scritto.
> Io sono tra coloro che l'ha richiamato alla responsabilità di genitore. Magari è come dici tu, magari lui e mogliera non si cacano più da tanto...Però essendoci passata, in una situazione molto simile, dove venivo considerata solo come "mamma", quando nella realtà me lo sarei scopato anche vestita, allora la cosa mi fa un filino riflettere, perché non sarebbe il primo uomo che sentendosi messo da parte per un figlio se la racconta con storie tipo "lei non me la dà più". Il bimbo ha solo un anno, a quell'età interagiscono ancora quasi solo con la mamma, anche solo per i bisogni primari, ovvio che il compagno deve fare spazio al nuovo arrivato, prima era solo lui il re della casa.
> Mi sono permessa di dare il mio parere all'utente sconosciuto perché ho visto in che baratro è caduto il mio matrimonio. Se Pincopallino poi non ama più sua moglie allora è un altro paio di maniche....ma non mi sembra che abbia detto questo....


Esprimersi, mettendo in guardia sulla ricerca della "felicità personale" ad ogni costo e a scapito degli altri, richiamando le persone alle proprie responsabilità oggettive (anche e soprattutto nei suggerimenti che vengono dati) è fuori moda. Anzi, perfino dà fastidio...... come se ci si dovesse giustificare nel pensarlo.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Te pare facile a te! La mia ex amante era del lavoro e si è fatta tranquillamente sfondare!


uhuhu, ...
fossi in lei, lo troverei di un gratificante....


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> L'utente ha scritto qui, se non aveva dubbi o non voleva pareri non avrebbe scritto.
> Io sono tra coloro che l'ha richiamato alla responsabilità di genitore. Magari è come dici tu, magari lui e mogliera non si cacano più da tanto...Però essendoci passata, in una situazione molto simile, dove venivo considerata solo come "mamma", quando nella realtà me lo sarei scopato anche vestita, allora la cosa mi fa un filino riflettere, perché non sarebbe il primo uomo che sentendosi messo da parte per un figlio se la racconta con storie tipo "lei non me la dà più". Il bimbo ha solo un anno, a quell'età interagiscono ancora quasi solo con la mamma, anche solo per i bisogni primari, ovvio che il compagno deve fare spazio al nuovo arrivato, prima era solo lui il re della casa.
> Mi sono permessa di dare il mio parere all'utente sconosciuto perché ho visto in che baratro è caduto il mio matrimonio. Se Pincopallino poi non ama più sua moglie allora è un altro paio di maniche....ma non mi sembra che abbia detto questo....


immagino, cara .
infatti hai la mia solidarietà
(e tuo marito, ex, mi stà sulle palle oltre ogni dire).

ma qua non mi pare che
lei se lo scoperebbe pure vestita,
dato che scrive di 5 volte in quasi due anni.
altro che messo da parte.....

la questione sulla responsabilità genitoriale 
non era assolutamente riferita a te,
e neppure a spleen, ma in generale,
mi infastidisce dai miei esordi  sul forum,
quando viene utilizzata a supporto di una tesi,
piuttosto che di un'altra.
e infatti irresoluto ti dimostra che si può
fare altrettanto con la soluzione opposta.
il problema è che cosa sia 'meglio' per i figli,
noi non lo sappiamo. perché non siamo loro.

poi nessuno ha scritto non ci debba provare colla moglie,
ma qualche segnale preoccupante c'è.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


il fantasma del fattaccio sta solo nella tua testa. ti stai costruendo un alibi da utilizzare nel caso in cui dovessi tradire. 
i problemi che ci sono tra te e tua moglie sono attuali, lascia stare il passato e cerca di capire cosa vi allontanta.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Esprimersi, mettendo in guardia sulla ricerca della "felicità personale" ad ogni costo e a scapito degli altri, richiamando le persone alle proprie responsabilità oggettive (anche e soprattutto nei suggerimenti che vengono dati) è fuori moda. Anzi, perfino dà fastidio...... come se ci si dovesse giustificare nel pensarlo.


 magari le persone vengono qua a sfogarsi,
per essere ineccepibili altrove.
magari, pure, la perfezione non esiste,
e si procede tutti, figli compresi,
 per tentativi ed errori?


----------



## angela (23 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> l'episodio universitario mi impressiona.
> diario e pensieri suicidi compresi.
> Direi questi ultimi, in particolare,
> di fronte ai quali tu hai naturalmente sminuito
> ...


Torna!!! E anche alla grande se si è in due a volerlo.


----------



## Tradito? (23 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Torna!!! E anche alla grande se si è in due a volerlo.


[emoji106]


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Torna!!! E anche alla grande se si è in due a volerlo.


diciamo allora che a me non è mai tornata.
dopo un tradimento men che meno, suppongo.
mi fa piacere leggere che non per tutti è così.
(conoscevo una i cui rapporti col marito
miglioravano quando lei scopriva i tradimenti )


----------



## angela (23 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> diciamo allora che a me non è mai tornata.
> dopo un tradimento men che meno, suppongo.
> mi fa piacere leggere che non per tutti è così.
> (conoscevo una i cui rapporti col marito
> miglioravano quando lei scopriva i tradimenti )


Beh adesso non esageriamo! 
Diciamo che i momenti di crisi si possono superare ... che "ogni" tradimento porti miglioramenti.... Beh io non sono di così larghe vedute... [emoji3]


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> immagino, cara .
> infatti hai la mia solidarietà
> (e tuo marito, ex, mi stà sulle palle oltre ogni dire).
> 
> ...


Sul discorso di principio son d'accordo con te......ma ho trovato in Pincopallo troppo calcare la mano sull'episodio di 10 anni fa, non tanto per giustificarsi con noi, quanto con se stesso...
bisogna vedere se tutta questa mancanza di voglia da parte della moglie sia dovuta al fatto che sia diventata frigida, oppure perché nascita del bimbo più marito assente per lavoro (che per l'appunto ha pensieri impuri su una collega che non è alle prese con pannolini) le hanno tolto la voglia di investire energie nel rapporto di coppia. Ha provato lui a cercarla fisicamente? O lo ha fatto solo quelle 5 volte per dovere coniugale? E lei lo ha mai cercato? E lui non ha mai pensato che magari anche a sua moglie piacerebbe una bella serata fuori con un buon vino senza pensare alle pappe? Mi sa tanto di deragliamento al primo intoppo....
Oppure può anche darsi che veramente lui ha bypassato l'episodio universitario per tutti questi anni e adesso che il matrimonio è in fase di stallo gli dà la forza per chiudere...chi lo sa...ho un'amica che quando ha cominciato a sentirsi stretto il matrimonio se n'è andata di casa (niente figli), e fra le varie motivazioni una era quella di un tradimento del marito quando erano ancora fidanzati...All'epoca mi sembrò una cosa assurda, perché lei fece di tutto per riprenderselo e sposarsi. Quando poi il suo ex marito stava svuotando i cassetti di casa per darle le cose che aveva lasciato lì, trovó una foto della vecchia amante di lui custodita per tutti quegli anni dalla ex moglie.....a dir poco inquietante...


----------



## Tradito? (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Prima o poi passa a patto che risolvi i problemi con tua￼ moglie che, a lungo termine, sarebbero insostenibili. Con un figlio piccolo e' normale un calo dell'attivita' sessuale ma se e' passato un anno e' gia' troppo. Forse dovresti andare incontro ai bisogni di tua moglie, e' questo che cerca in questo momento e ne ha anche le ragioni. Altrimenti la situazione potrebbe peggiorare.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Uno: tua moglie era fuori. Suicidarsi per i sensi di colpa per aver pomiciato non è certo segno di equilibrio. Due: tu sei fuori. Manco hai baciato la tua collega e ti stai facendo un film che potrei capire se tu stessi ancora alle medie - inferiori si intende. Tre: cosa possa legare i due episodi lo vorrei vedere motivato da te perché sinceramente e razionalnente  non dovrebbe esserci alcun collegamento. Quattro: pomiciato??????


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uno: tua moglie era fuori. Suicidarsi per i sensi di colpa per aver pomiciato non è certo segno di equilibrio. Due: tu sei fuori. Manco hai baciato la tua collega e ti stai facendo un film che potrei capire se tu stessi ancora alle medie - inferiori si intende. Tre: cosa possa legare i due episodi lo vorrei vedere motivato da te perché sinceramente e razionalnente  non dovrebbe esserci alcun collegamento. Quattro: pomiciato??????


Sottoscrivo.
Aggiungo che è pieno di uomini convinti che un neonato sia impegnativo meno di un cane, non lo devi portare giù, e poco più di una bambola.
Da lì nasce il sentirsi trascurato e il non capire che una mamma quando va a letto desidera dormire e solo dopo pensa al sesso.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uno: tua moglie era fuori. Suicidarsi per i sensi di colpa per aver pomiciato non è certo segno di equilibrio. Due: tu sei fuori. Manco hai baciato la tua collega e ti stai facendo un film che potrei capire se tu stessi ancora alle medie - inferiori si intende. Tre: cosa possa legare i due episodi lo vorrei vedere motivato da te perché sinceramente e razionalnente  non dovrebbe esserci alcun collegamento. Quattro:* pomiciato??????*


Già, tra l'altro!


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uno: tua moglie era fuori. Suicidarsi per i sensi di colpa per aver pomiciato non è certo segno di equilibrio. Due: tu sei fuori. Manco hai baciato la tua collega e ti stai facendo un film che potrei capire se tu stessi ancora alle medie - inferiori si intende. Tre: cosa possa legare i due episodi lo vorrei vedere motivato da te perché sinceramente e razionalnente  non dovrebbe esserci alcun collegamento. Quattro: pomiciato??????





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo.
> Aggiungo che è pieno di uomini convinti che un neonato sia impegnativo meno di un cane, non lo devi portare giù, e poco più di una bambola.
> Da lì nasce il sentirsi trascurato e il non capire che una mamma quando va a letto desidera dormire e solo dopo pensa al sesso.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uno: tua moglie era fuori. Suicidarsi per i sensi di colpa per aver pomiciato non è certo segno di equilibrio. Due: tu sei fuori. Manco hai baciato la tua collega e ti stai facendo un film che potrei capire se tu stessi ancora alle medie - inferiori si intende. Tre: cosa possa legare i due episodi lo vorrei vedere motivato da te perché sinceramente e razionalnente  non dovrebbe esserci alcun collegamento. Quattro: pomiciato??????


Se la moglie non diventa una stronza ai suoi occhi dovrebbe ammettere che lo stronZo è lui. Della sere, ho voglia di farmi una scopata ma devo riuscire a trovare una giustificazione e quello accaduto 10 anni fa torna improvvisamente comodo a farlo stare puliti con la coscienza. Un film già visto


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Fossi sincero con te stesso e ti dicessi "c'ho voglia di scoparmi un'altra perché qui non si batte chiodo" si capirebbe di più.
Andare a tirare fuori una roba vecchia di 10 anni puzza di giustificazione lontano 1000 km. E di solito è la giustificazione che fa girare le palle.
Aggiungiamoci la solita scusa sulla figliolanza e la frittata è fatta...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fossi sincero con te stesso e ti dicessi "c'ho voglia di scoparmi un'altra perché qui non si batte chiodo" si capirebbe di più.
> Andare a tirare fuori una roba vecchia di 10 anni puzza di giustificazione lontano 1000 km. E di solito è la giustificazione che fa girare le palle.
> Aggiungiamoci la solita scusa sulla figliolanza e la frittata è fatta...


Verde virtuale


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Non capisco cosa c'entri tirare in ballo una cosa di ben 10 anni fa. Eravate dei ragazzini, l'hai perdonata allora, ora sembra una scusante bella e buona. Avete una famiglia, un figlio di un anno. Quando nasce un bambino, gli equilibri si perdono e spesso l'uomo non capisce affatto la stanchezza della moglie. Quindi cerca di aiutarla di più, stalle vicino e vedrai che le cose, se lo vorrai, si sistemeranno.
Inoltre appunto non ha senso che tu paragoni la pomiciata di tua moglie al fatto che tu con la collega non abbia fatto nulla. Sebbene non approvi minimamente quello che fece all'epoca la tua fidanzata, nella stessa stanza , eravate fidanzati, non eravate sposati, non avevate figli. Ora siete cresciuti, avete delle responsabilità, quindi sta attento a quello che fai.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

però il 3d si intitola non a caso dilemma infantile, il che fa supporre che questo utente si renda conto quanto sia imparagonabile la vita da morosi spensierati e quella di famiglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2015)

Io quoto Nicka. Tra l'altro dopo la candida ammissione di esserti fatto di nebbia come compagno dopo la nascita di tuo figlio io il tentativo di dare parte della responsabilità di quello che stai per fare a una slinguazzata di tua moglie quando eravate due pischelli lo abbandonerei. Parvemi invero da coglioni.


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> però il 3d si intitola non a caso dilemma infantile, il che fa supporre che questo utente si renda conto quanto sia imparagonabile la vita da morosi spensierati e quella di famiglia


e noi siamo qui per ribadirglielo!


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> e noi siamo qui per ribadirglielo!



ok...il caso è chiuso, avanti un altro!


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quoto Nicka. Tra l'altro dopo la candida ammissione di esserti fatto di nebbia come compagno dopo la nascita di tuo figlio io il tentativo di dare parte della responsabilità di quello che stai per fare a una *slinguazzata* di tua moglie quando eravate due pischelli lo abbandonerei. Parvemi invero da coglioni.


Pensare di suicidarsi per una slinguazzata?

Quoto Danny

Slinguazzata o + di slinguazzata, qualcosa non va' in testolina?


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensare di suicidarsi per una slinguazzata?
> 
> Quoto Danny
> 
> Slinguazzata o + di slinguazzata, qualcosa non va' in testolina?


Era una ragazzina...sul diario avrà scritto "voglio morire, mi butto dal primo ponte"...e chissà che hanno pensato madre e fidanzato...


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era una ragazzina...sul diario avrà scritto "voglio morire, mi butto dal primo ponte"...e chissà che hanno pensato madre e fidanzato...


Dici che lui ha enfatizzato la cosa?


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha enfatizzato la cosa?



molto probabile, secondo me


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha enfatizzato la cosa?


Molto probabile anche per me. 
Tra l'altro non mi sembra lei abbia dato segnali di squilibrio nel proseguio della relazione anzi gli e' stata di aiuto e supporto scrive...


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha enfatizzato la cosa?


Sai a 18 anni quanti "voglio morire" ho detto oppure scritto?
Ti posso garantire che non ho mai pensato di buttarmi in un burrone!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Ma non è che poi tuo suocera le scopre (sempre sul diario, magari lo stesso) i piani per far saltare in aria la palazzina dove vivete con la bombola del gas? Occhio.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai a 18 anni quanti "voglio morire" ho detto oppure scritto?
> Ti posso garantire che non ho mai pensato di buttarmi in un burrone!


Neanche me!

... e nemmeno lo dicevo e lo scrivevo, però c'erano amiche che scrivevano settimanalmente le ultime lettere di Jacopo  Ortis......


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Neanche me!
> 
> ... e nemmeno lo dicevo e lo scrivevo, però c'erano amiche che scrivevano settimanalmente le ultime lettere di Jacopo  Ortis......


Le femmine sono più teatrali... 
Io mi immaginavo scene splatterissime di incidenti mortali o meno, di donazioni d'organi, di funerali con eventuali liste di partecipanti...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Oh yes.... Naturalmente tutto ha un filo logico. Ci amiamo, ci sposiamo, nasce un figlio,passa del tempo. Oh yes... tutto è diventato monotono, tutto troppo scontato, tutto senza brivido, tutto quello che si è costruito e voluto adesso non basta più. Ma basta dirlo eh, acchiappa tua moglie e gli dici esattamente quello che hai scritto qua. magari evitando di parlare palesemente della tipa. Oh, se tua moglie concorda su quello che gli stai dicendo e magari ti stupisce dicendoti che non ti sopporta più e che anche lei viene guardata da altri, non stupirtene. Prendi spunto eventualmente per capire che hai davanti a te una donna che eventualmente potrebbe anche diretne quattro in più, oltre il fatto che non la ecciti più. 


PS: sapevi che essere uomo spesso è sinonimo di maturità dell'acquisizione di ciò che si è voluto? 
Non hai capito un cazzo di ciò che ho scritto, ok.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le femmine sono più teatrali...
> Io mi immaginavo scene splatterissime di incidenti mortali o meno, di donazioni d'organi, di funerali con eventuali liste di partecipanti...


C' era una amica che si firmava "Tristezza".... sai che balls.

A noi maschietti in effetti c'era un' altra cosa che interessava, in modo quasi maniacale.... all' epoca........


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

Il calcio.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

ciao Pincopal,

assumiti le tue responsabilità, se ti va di chiavarti un'altra, ti piace, ti stuzzica e ti intriga, allora fallo.

altrimenti resisti alla tentazione e cerca di sistemare le cose tra te e tua moglie.. 

ma non utilizzare pretesti auto giustificativi come "lei 10 anni fa si è baciata con un altro..."

l'hai perdonata? ok è perdonata. Se non l'avevi perdonata, dovevi lasciarla all'epoca, fine della discussione.
non si può perdonare qualche cosa, fingere di passarci sopra e poi ritirarla fuori dal cilindro quando ci fa più comodo.
bella merda. lo faceva anche il mio ex compagno, non in merito a tradimenti o che (tra noi non ci sono stati, che io sappia almeno), ma per ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

anch'io ho detto da subito che quella dell'episodio di 10 anni fa era un pretesto per autoassolversi preventivamente.
Però mi sta sorgendo un dubbio. Non si può escludere che se un episodio non è stato affrontato (e non mi pare l'abbiano fatto), ma solo rimosso, possa riaffiorare a distanza di tanto tempo. Se questo desiderio per la collega fosse davvero un sintomo di una rimozione - quindi di un problema irrisolto - si spiegherebbe anche la sua stranezza (coinvolgimento eccessivo per degli adulti, non essendoci stato neanche un bacio).


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> anch'io ho detto da subito che quella dell'episodio di 10 anni fa era un pretesto per autoassolversi preventivamente.
> Però mi sta sorgendo un dubbio. Non si può escludere che se un episodio non è stato affrontato (e non mi pare l'abbiano fatto), ma solo rimosso, possa riaffiorare a distanza di tanto tempo. Se questo desiderio per la collega fosse davvero un sintomo di una rimozione - quindi di un problema irrisolto - si spiegherebbe anche la sua stranezza (coinvolgimento eccessivo per degli adulti, non essendoci stato neanche un bacio).


non ci credo nemmeno un po', mi sembra molto più del tipo: anni fa mi ha pesato ma nemmeno tanto, ci passo sopra, ora che potrebbe capitare a me, beh aspetta un attimo, allora però tu l'hai fatto....


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Pincopal il tuo disagio è altrove.Guardati dentro cosa vedi?hai perdonato perchè ti conveniva perdonare all'epoca,e che una ti mette le corna e ti ricordi 10 anni dopo?
La tua collega?la vita è fatta di decisioni,non sempre comode....assumiti la responsabilità delle tu decisioni...guardati dentro.
I bollori?basta mettere sotto un getto d'acqua fredda quella larva che hai fra le gambe...quando succede a me devo andare al laghetto di villa ada....


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ci credo nemmeno un po', mi sembra molto più del tipo: anni fa mi ha pesato ma nemmeno tanto, ci passo sopra, ora che potrebbe capitare a me, beh aspetta un attimo, allora però tu l'hai fatto....


sì sì, era solo per avanzare un'altra ipotesi, visto che a volte capita che ci si fissa su una convinzione e si finisce col non vedere più le altre possibili interpretazioni.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sì sì, era solo per avanzare un'altra ipotesi, visto che a volte capita che ci si fissa su una convinzione e si finisce col non vedere più le altre possibili interpretazioni.


mi rendo conto di essere stata categorica nel mio giudizio, ma se c'è una cosa che non riesco a tollerare sono le vigliaccate. è un modo di fare che veramente mi manda in bestia..


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> mi rendo conto di essere stata categorica nel mio giudizio, ma se c'è una cosa che non riesco a tollerare sono le vigliaccate. è un modo di fare che veramente mi manda in bestia..


Categorica?hai solo scritto le cose come come sono e come stanno.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi rendo conto di essere stata categorica nel mio giudizio, ma se c'è una cosa che non riesco a tollerare sono le vigliaccate. è un modo di fare che veramente mi manda in bestia..


anche a me...però gli concedo il beneficio del dubbio. Dato che anche a me è capitato che mi siano risalite delle cose vecchie di anni, senza alcun secondo fine.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> anche a me...però gli concedo il beneficio del dubbio. Dato che anche a me è capitato che mi siano risalite delle cose vecchie di anni, senza alcun secondo fine.


Succede,la tempistica è sospetta.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Succede,la tempistica è sospetta.


Indubbiamente sospetta...infatti ho espresso solo un dubbio 
Temo comunque che l'utente in questione non si farà più vivo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Indubbiamente sospetta...infatti ho espresso solo un dubbio
> Temo comunque che l'utente in questione non si farà più vivo...


Se le cose andranno male tornerà...


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> anche a me...però gli concedo il beneficio del dubbio. Dato che anche a me è capitato che mi siano risalite delle cose vecchie di anni, *senza alcun secondo fine*.


ecco appunto.

anche a me, per carità, ma non auto giustificative per trombarmi un altro. se ti vuoi fare un altro/a fallo ma assumiti le tue responsabilità..


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Categorica?hai solo scritto le cose come come sono e come stanno.


sì, a volte sono un po' netta, dai


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì, a volte sono un po' netta, dai


Si..a volte.D'altronde non si può essere netti su tutto.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Nessuno, direi. Hai solo troppo testosterone in circolo, parla con tua moglie (ma non della nuova collega) e spiegale la cosa. Dopo il parto ci sta che per qualche tempo debba andare avanti a pippe. Se proprio vuoi tradirla, pensa alla nuova collega per creare l'atmosfera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2015)

Ma adesso il trend é postare solo il primo messaggio poi farsi di nebbia? Per sapere.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma adesso il trend é postare solo il primo messaggio poi farsi di nebbia? Per sapere.


Tirare il sasso e vedere le reazioni?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma adesso il trend é postare solo il primo messaggio poi farsi di nebbia? Per sapere.


dev'essere un regista.


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dev'essere un regista.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


pensa che film... lui matricola alll'uni che dorme ignaro mentre lei... anni dopo, la vendetta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dev'essere un regista.



Io tra un po' mi aspetto pure un domatore di leoni


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io tra un po' mi aspetto pure un domatore di leoni


ahahahahahah arriverà, vedrai!


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pensa che film... lui matricola alll'uni che dorme ignaro mentre lei... anni dopo, la vendetta!


Altro che American Pie!!!


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io tra un po' mi aspetto pure un domatore di leoni


Ahahahahahah


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Altro che American Pie!!!


La rivincita dei Nerds


----------



## Pincopal (24 Aprile 2015)

Beh, innanzitutto grazie delle tante risposte.

Razionalmente avevo già intuito che la storia di 10 anni fa forse la stavo usando come alibi.
Ma a volte uno ha bisogno di sentirsi dire che è un coglione per capire le cose.

Sono qui a scriverlo e a confrontarmi proprio per essere sicuro che l'episodio è stato rimosso.
Non ho mai raccontato la cosa a nessuno, un po' perché non volevo lei venisse giudicata. E' qualcosa di molto intimo.
D'altra parte il non averlo mai confidato a nessuno mi fa pensare che la cosa non l'ho mai digerita fino in fondo.
Il contesto non era festino universitario e periodo wild and free, era già una relazione seria la nostra di 4-5 anni.
Aver fatto la cosa a fianco mentre io dormo beato mi ha umiliato, è questo che non riesco a razionalizzare, più che il bacio stesso (che tra l'altro era già capitato con un altro ragazzo un paio di anni prima).
E' vero però come mi avete fatto notare che non devo partire da lì, ma dai nove anni bellissimi fino a poco tempo fa.


Ho tutte le intenzioni di sistemare le cose con mia moglie e voglio ripartire da quello che è successo per affrontare i problemi.
Non ho mai posto il sesso come priorità del nostro rapporto, anzi. 
Però la mancanza di attrazione sessuale è un segnale che non si può ignorare. E non ne faccio una colpa a mia moglie, ritengo che il principale responsabile sono io.
La penultima volta che l'abbiamo fatto non sono neanche riuscito a portare a termina la faccenda e non era mai successo. 
Mi rincuora anche sapere che l'attrazione sessuale può tornare e che non è qualcosa che sparisce e non torna più.

Potremmo anche non riuscire nell'intento ma devo e voglio provarci.

Per quanto riguarda ciò che è successo con la mia collega, non è stata solo attrazione sessuale ma qualcosa di più intenso. Sto però sbagliando a ragionarci troppo. Potrebbe essere un sintomo che non amo più mia moglie ma è rimasto solo tanto affetto? Non credo, ma in ogni caso non è tradendola che lo scoprirò. 
Sperò solo che non abbia ragione Oscar Wilde e che quindi la mia anima non si ammali di nostalgia.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Drusi, Fata ha ragione....la maggior parte dei tradimenti si consumano tra colleghi...anche perché il posto di lavoro è diventato, quasi sempre, il luogo dove si passa più tempo...Mettici poi meeting e trasferte varie, e l'occasione è servita.


...ho una collega che ha sedotto il suo capo per tutelarsi, me lo ha dichiarato spassionatamente, e mi raccontava, i primi tempi anche dove scopavano, con dovizia di particolari...ora sono 5 anni....


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lo so ma è complicarsi la vita ulteriormente... può diventare un casino. Quando finisce poi....


Dipende quanto sei bravo a fare le magie


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> uhuhu, ...
> fossi in lei, lo troverei di un gratificante....


 hahaah bè , mi sembrava molto gratificata 
"fossi in lei"...vuoi essere lei?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Beh, innanzitutto grazie delle tante risposte.
> 
> Razionalmente avevo già intuito che la storia di 10 anni fa forse la stavo usando come alibi.
> Ma a volte uno ha bisogno di sentirsi dire che è un coglione per capire le cose.
> ...


Ho come un dejà vu


----------



## ivanl (24 Aprile 2015)

Pure io...non sono intervenuto nella discussione per questo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pure io...non sono intervenuto nella discussione per questo


non penso a un fake o clone eh
Pensavo a come finirà


----------



## JON (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...


Il problema, in realtà, è che ora hai bisogno di colpevolizzarla per avvicinarti all'altra. Proprio perché senti la responsabilità di salvaguardare la famiglia, però ci sarebbe l'altra e tu hai bisogno di un capro espiatorio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Beh, innanzitutto grazie delle tante risposte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel qualcosa di più intenso si chiama rogna. Occhio.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non penso a un fake o clone eh
> Pensavo a come finirà


Ah ok.

Picopal, mi sembra che tu abbia già le idee chiare. Se hai, come dici, "tutte le intenzioni" di rimanere con tua moglie, si tratta solo di esercitare un po' di autocontrollo. Se sei convinto delle tue intenzioni, non avrai nessun rimpianto; anzi, pensando alla prova di resistenza che hai affrontato, probabilmente in futuro sarai sopra ogni cosa fiero di te. 

Una cosa però continua a non convincermi: sei proprio sicuro che una donna così - che da fidanzati, nel giro di pochi anni, ti ha tradito due volte, di cui una "pomiciando" con un tuo amico mentre tu a pochi centimetri dormivi beato - sia stata in seguito perfettamente equilibrata?


----------



## JON (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Beh, innanzitutto grazie delle tante risposte.
> 
> Razionalmente avevo già intuito che la storia di 10 anni fa forse la stavo usando come alibi.
> Ma a volte uno ha bisogno di sentirsi dire che è un coglione per capire le cose.
> ...


Io penso che tu non l'abbia mai perdonata in realtà. Quello che ti ha fatto proprio agli inizi della vostra relazione è qualcosa di alquanto pesante. Probabilmente l'hai covata tutto questo tempo.

Le volevi bene, hai detto, ma in quel momento dovevi lasciarla. Mi dispiace, non ti sto criticando. Invece, per i motivi che solo tu puoi sapere, hai voluto proseguire alimentando il tuo costrutto psicologico basato, addirittura su un tuo senso di colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema, in realtà, è che ora hai bisogno di colpevolizzarla per avvicinarti all'altra. Proprio perché senti la responsabilità di salvaguardare la famiglia, però ci sarebbe l'altra e tu hai bisogno di un capro espiatorio.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Beh, innanzitutto grazie delle tante risposte.
> 
> Razionalmente avevo già intuito che la storia di 10 anni fa forse la stavo usando come alibi.
> Ma a volte uno ha bisogno di sentirsi dire che è un coglione per capire le cose.
> ...


Esatto, proprio così... se non l'ami più non lo capirai certo coi tradimenti, anzi. Ti confonderebbero ancora di più le idee. Solo col confronto potete capire cosa c'è davvero che non va... per quello ti dicevo che devi iniziare a parlarle.


----------



## Tradito? (24 Aprile 2015)

Io ribadisco la mia opinione, condizionata anche dalla presenza di un figlio, che non puo' essere ignorata.
In primis se la faccenda del bacio non e' stata ostacolo fino ad ora, non puo' esserlo piu'. Forse doveva pensarci prima ma adesso con la creazione di una famiglia non puo' essere tirata in ballo. Non e' il momento di giocare.
Quindi avere pazienza e cercare di migliorare la sua vita di coppia, con il confronto ma anche venendo incontro alle esigenze della moglie, facendosi in quattro se necessario. Non bisogna sottovalutare i segnali di insoddisfazione di una moglie da poco mamma. E' un tentativo da fare e che puo' portare frutti ed il rapporto migliorare.
In tutto questo una storiella, se di solo sesso e senza alcuna implicazione per il matrimonio, puo' anche starci.


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ...ho una collega che ha sedotto il suo capo per tutelarsi, me lo ha dichiarato spassionatamente, e mi raccontava, i primi tempi anche dove scopavano, con dovizia di particolari...ora sono 5 anni....


Caspita, in cinque anni deve aver fatto un carrierone


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Caspita, in cinque anni deve aver fatto un carrierone


Nessuna carriera, l'ho persa di vista e va bene cosi, anche se una botta gliel'avrei data volentieri...ma è una fumatrice...quindi niente pisellata.


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Nessuna carriera, l'ho persa di vista e va bene cosi, anche se una botta gliel'avrei data volentieri...ma è una fumatrice...quindi niente pisellata.


Allora io con te non rischio niente


----------



## errante (25 Aprile 2015)

Parlaci con la tua compagna. Ti stai facendo dei pensieri sul niente, devi far venir fuori questo tuo disagio. Le alternative sono tutte assai squallide.


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*

all'epoca dei fatti, ne avete parlato in profondità insieme?
Sto parlando dell'episodio umiliante.
Sì, perché si è trattata proprio di una grande umiliazione...sono a disagio a vedermi la scena...(scusa se te la rievoco, ma non siamo più bambini).
Per forza non l'hai superata del tutto, specialmente se non vi siete chiariti per bene.
Poi, un conto è l'attimo fuggente di un bacio, o più di uno, ma facenti sempre parte di un cedimento fugace, un altro conto è un "pomiciamento" al quale hai accennato nel primo post, che potrebbe sembrare più lungo come durata.
Te che dormi beato e in contemporanea...
Non so quali delle due situazioni è la vostra.

Insomma, secondo me, dovete ancora "lavorare" su questo aspetto per il bene del vostro matrimonio perché non è risolto, anche se concordo che ora si tratta anche di un alibi usato da te, forse per metterti al riparo da sensi di colpa. 
Comunque, in un senso o nell'altro, non hai superato.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> all'epoca dei fatti, ne avete parlato in profondità insieme?
> Sto parlando dell'episodio umiliante.
> Sì, perché si è trattata proprio di una grande umiliazione...sono a disagio a vedermi la scena...(scusa se te la rievoco, ma non siamo più bambini).
> Per forza non l'hai superata del tutto, specialmente se non vi siete chiariti per bene.
> ...



Rischio di diventare pesante come Jb quindi mi sto zitta


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> all'epoca dei fatti, ne avete parlato in profondità insieme?
> Sto parlando dell'episodio umiliante.
> Sì, perché si è trattata proprio di una grande umiliazione...sono a disagio a vedermi la scena...(scusa se te la rievoco, ma non siamo più bambini).
> Per forza non l'hai superata del tutto, specialmente se non vi siete chiariti per bene.
> ...


Ma per favore.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> all'epoca dei fatti, ne avete parlato in profondità insieme?
> Sto parlando dell'episodio umiliante.
> Sì, perché si è trattata proprio di una grande umiliazione...sono a disagio a vedermi la scena...(scusa se te la rievoco, ma non siamo più bambini).
> Per forza non l'hai superata del tutto, specialmente se non vi siete chiariti per bene.
> ...



vabbè, non sei seria.. ammettilo. lo stai pigliando per il culo


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2015)

Pensa se invece di pomiciare trombava... va che trauma che veniva fuori...


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

*ma*

per davvero: non lo vedete un episodio umiliante?
Io, se mi immedesimo in lui, mi sento vagamente male...
Io dormo e lei SI PERMETTE di fare cose con un altro e per di più in mia presenza, approfittando del mio sonno?
Ma allora mi ha considerato proprio un coglione da prendere per il culo, davanti poi al mio "amico"!

Ma che vi devono fare a voi?
Io l'avrei alzata da terra a forza di calci nel culo dopo averlo saputo.
Anzi, spero che l'abbia fatto...e poi se ne parlava.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> per davvero: non lo vedete un episodio umiliante?
> Io, se mi immedesimo in lui, mi sento vagamente male...
> Io dormo e lei SI PERMETTE di fare cose con un altro e per di più in mia presenza, approfittando del mio sonno?
> Ma allora mi ha considerato proprio un coglione da prendere per il culo, davanti poi al mio "amico"!
> ...


Condivido e mi dissocio dagli altri. 
Pero' non ha nessun senso tirare fuori sta storia a distanza di 10 anni. 
So che e' tutto falsissimo ma vidi una puntata di forum dove una moglie chiedeva la separazione con addebito perche' il marito l'aveva tradita 25 anni prima mentre era incinta. Diceva di essere rimasta con lui per il bene della figlia, ora la figlia si sposava ed esaurito il dovere genitoriale lei lo voleva fuori di casa. Il giudice ha respinto l'istanza. Chiaramente.


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Condivido e mi dissocio dagli altri.
> Pero' non ha nessun senso tirare fuori sta storia a distanza di 10 anni.
> So che e' tutto falsissimo ma vidi una puntata di forum dove una moglie chiedeva la separazione con addebito perche' il marito l'aveva tradita 25 anni prima mentre era incinta. Diceva di essere rimasta con lui per il bene della figlia, ora la figlia si sposava ed esaurito il dovere genitoriale lei lo voleva fuori di casa. Il giudice ha respinto l'istanza. Chiaramente.



Invece io capisco quella donna.
Ora che il suo dovere è arrivato a compimento lei vuole la libertà per decidere quello che avrebbe fatto a quel tempo e che non poté fare per il bene della figlia.
Si è sacrificata in nome di quella figlia perché, evidentemente, era la cosa migliore da fare.
Ma ora non se la sente più di stare con lui...non vuole invecchiare con chi l'ha umiliata e offesa in quel modo. 
Non solo si può separare, ma, secondo me, aveva il diritto di chiedere l'addebito a colui che le ha comunque rovinato la vita, perché sono sicura che gliel'ha proprio distrutta, lo stronzo.
Scusa per il commento...ma è arrivato da solo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> per davvero: non lo vedete un episodio umiliante?
> Io, se mi immedesimo in lui, mi sento vagamente male...
> Io dormo e lei SI PERMETTE di fare cose con un altro e per di più in mia presenza, approfittando del mio sonno?
> Ma allora mi ha considerato proprio un coglione da prendere per il culo, davanti poi al mio "amico"!
> ...


molto ma molto più umiliante che mio marito prenda la porta di casa e mi dica che va a troie e soprattutto che io lo autorizzi a farlo
Dopodichè resta anche questo un episodio spiacevole


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Condivido e mi dissocio dagli altri.
> Pero' non ha nessun senso tirare fuori sta storia a distanza di 10 anni.
> So che e' tutto falsissimo ma vidi una puntata di forum dove una moglie chiedeva la separazione con addebito perche' il marito l'aveva tradita 25 anni prima mentre era incinta. Diceva di essere rimasta con lui per il bene della figlia, ora la figlia si sposava ed esaurito il dovere genitoriale lei lo voleva fuori di casa. Il giudice ha respinto l'istanza*. Chiaramente*.


E per fortuna direi


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> molto ma molto più umiliante che mio marito prenda la porta di casa e mi dica che va a troie e soprattutto che io lo autorizzi a farlo
> Dopodichè resta anche questo un episodio spiacevole


....


.....


...........

Vabbè, quoto!


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> molto ma molto più umiliante che mio marito prenda la porta di casa e mi dica che va a troie e soprattutto che io lo autorizzi a farlo
> Dopodichè resta anche questo un episodio spiacevole



Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.
A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...


Compragli anche i preservativi si sa mai.........


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> Per me, ma lo sai,* non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente*.
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...



Simy in JB mod

"Diletta Vaffanculo"

Fine JB mod


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Condivido e mi dissocio dagli altri.
> Pero' non ha nessun senso tirare fuori sta storia a distanza di 10 anni.
> So che e' tutto falsissimo ma vidi una puntata di forum dove una moglie chiedeva la separazione con addebito perche' il marito l'aveva tradita 25 anni prima mentre era incinta. Diceva di essere rimasta con lui per il bene della figlia, ora la figlia si sposava ed esaurito il dovere genitoriale lei lo voleva fuori di casa. Il giudice ha respinto l'istanza. Chiaramente.


:up:io sto con voi...dopo tale performance l'avrei mandata in culo molto tempo fa....


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> *Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.*
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...



Madooooo


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...


-Caro che fai stasera?Andiamo al cinema?
-Non stasera tesoro....Ho quel appuntamento che ben sai...Facciamo domani
-Vabbene biriccone...Abbi cura di te...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> -Caro che fai stasera?Andiamo al cinema?
> -Non stasera tesoro....Ho quel appuntamento che ben sai...Facciamo domani
> -Vabbene biriccone...Abbi cura di te...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> -Caro che fai stasera?Andiamo al cinema?
> -Non stasera tesoro....Ho quel appuntamento che ben sai...Facciamo domani
> -Vabbene biriccone...Abbi cura di te...


:risata:


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*???*



Eratò ha detto:


> -Caro che fai stasera?Andiamo al cinema?
> -Non stasera tesoro....Ho quel appuntamento che ben sai...Facciamo domani
> -Vabbene biriccone...Abbi cura di te...


Ma che diamine state dicendo? Non vi seguo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> -Caro che fai stasera?Andiamo al cinema?
> -Non stasera tesoro....Ho quel appuntamento che ben sai...Facciamo domani
> -Vabbene biriccone...*Abbi cura di te*...



...ti prometto che io nel frattempo non mi farò devastare troppo dal mio nuovo amico brasiliano che viene a prendere un caffè dopo cena :lipstick:


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ma che diamine state dicendo? Non vi seguo.


No niente di che....Parlo tra me e me.


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...ti prometto che io nel frattempo non mi farò devastare troppo dal mio nuovo amico brasiliano che viene a prendere un caffè dopo cena :lipstick:


Questo è l'atteggiamento giusto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ma che diamine state dicendo? Non vi seguo.


In sintesi. Per DIletta se il marito andasse a escort non sarebbe un problema. L'importante è che la informi e soprattutto che non ripeta con la stessa una seconda volta e che non sia in alcun modo coinvolto


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*OK*



Eratò ha detto:


> No niente di che....Parlo tra me e me.


Contenta te...


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta dimmi che non 6 un'entità astratta e che esisti davvero.

chè tra te e Bender non so proprio chi scegliere


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Contenta te...


Ti ha appena spiegato farfalla...e io si sto bene grazie


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Ma...*



farfalla ha detto:


> In sintesi. Per DIletta se il marito andasse a escort non sarebbe un problema. L'importante è che la informi e soprattutto che non ripeta con la stessa una seconda volta e che non sia in alcun modo coinvolto


..siete serie o state scherzando?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> ..siete serie o state scherzando?


Serie. Magari scherzassimo. Ci siamo augurato per mesi che scherzasse


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> ..siete serie o state scherzando?


La domanda dovrebbe esser posta a Diletta, credo.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La domanda dovrebbe esser posta a Diletta, credo.


Sì, hai ragione. Diletta ma lo pensi davvero?


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La domanda dovrebbe esser posta a Diletta, credo.


Eh brava la mia Fiammetta...meno male che ci sei a togliermi dai casini


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La domanda dovrebbe esser posta a Diletta, credo.





Eratò ha detto:


> Eh brava la mia Fiammetta...meno male che ci sei a togliermi dai casini


A me sembrava cortese rispondergli...ho sbagliato?


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembrava cortese rispondergli...ho sbagliato?


Hai fatto benissimo....è che ultimamente soffro di un afasia e faccio fatica a spiegare:singleeye:Ma è bello quando lo fa qualcun altro per te:carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> ..siete serie o state scherzando?



serissime, purtroppo


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> per davvero: non lo vedete un episodio umiliante?
> Io, se mi immedesimo in lui, mi sento vagamente male...
> Io dormo e lei SI PERMETTE di fare cose con un altro e per di più in mia presenza, approfittando del mio sonno?
> Ma allora mi ha considerato proprio un coglione da prendere per il culo, davanti poi al mio "amico"!
> ...


Io ho fatto l'esatto contrario. Ero il tipo con lui lei "limonava". Cioè... ma a 20 anni... un vaffanculo no?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembrava cortese rispondergli...ho sbagliato?


No no hai fatto bene


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'esatto contrario. Ero il tipo con lui lei "limonava". Cioè... ma a 20 anni... un vaffanculo no?


Ma  a 20 anni se vuoi limonare con uno non puoi lasciare l'altro? Ma cosa ti tiene legato?
Mah


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no hai fatto bene


Ok.Io continuo con i "quoto","condivido"e "concordo pienamente"...Sennò rischio che mi menano


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma  a 20 anni se vuoi limonare con uno non puoi lasciare l'altro? Ma cosa ti tiene legato?
> Mah


I miei 20 anni me li ricordo abbastanza promiscui. Non saprei darti una risposta in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> I miei 20 anni me li ricordo abbastanza promiscui. Non saprei darti una risposta in un senso o nell'altro.


Ok


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io penso che tu non l'abbia mai perdonata in realtà. Quello che ti ha fatto proprio agli inizi della vostra relazione è qualcosa di alquanto pesante. Probabilmente l'hai covata tutto questo tempo.
> 
> Le volevi bene, hai detto, ma in quel momento dovevi lasciarla. Mi dispiace, non ti sto criticando. Invece, per i motivi che solo tu puoi sapere, hai voluto proseguire alimentando il tuo costrutto psicologico basato, addirittura su un tuo senso di colpa.



Un po' medioevale eh. Giusto un ciccinin


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> molto ma molto più umiliante che mio marito prenda la porta di casa e mi dica che va a troie e soprattutto che io lo autorizzi a farlo
> Dopodichè resta anche questo un episodio spiacevole





Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...


Se io vivo una situazione che voi giudicate umiliante, non posso ugualmente esprimere un giudizio su un'altra situazione - totalmente diversa - che trovo più umiliante?
Inoltre io capisco bene la differenza fatta da Diletta. Per la mia sensibilità, ciò che è davvero inaccettabile è la menzogna, non l'atto in sé. 
Infine: per chi si sorprende che a vent'anni non si scelga di lasciarsi: forse è perché non sono solo motivi materiali a tenere uniti nonostante il tradimento...a vent'anni solo un sentimento forte e autentico può portare a rimanere uniti....insomma un'ulteriore conferma che l'amore non è incompatibile con altri desideri.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se io vivo una situazione che voi giudicate umiliante, non posso ugualmente esprimere un giudizio su un'altra situazione - totalmente diversa - che trovo più umiliante?
> Inoltre io capisco bene la differenza fatta da Diletta. Per la mia sensibilità, ciò che è davvero inaccettabile è la menzogna, non l'atto in sé.
> Infine: per chi si sorprende che a vent'anni non si scelga di lasciarsi: forse è perché non sono solo motivi materiali a tenere uniti nonostante il tradimento...a vent'anni solo un sentimento forte e autentico può portare a rimanere uniti....insomma un'ulteriore conferma che l'amore non è incompatibile con altri desideri.


Il sentimento forte e autentico dei vent'anni lo conosco ed era quello che non mi ha mai fatto vedere nessuno che non fosse il mio fidanzato. 
Mai pensato di stare con una persona per cose materiali. Ne da fidanzata ne da sposata


----------



## JON (28 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' medioevale eh. Giusto un ciccinin


What?


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se io vivo una situazione che voi giudicate umiliante, non posso ugualmente esprimere un giudizio su un'altra situazione - totalmente diversa - che trovo più umiliante?
> Inoltre io capisco bene la differenza fatta da Diletta. Per la mia sensibilità, ciò che è davvero inaccettabile è la menzogna, non l'atto in sé.
> Infine: per chi si sorprende che a vent'anni non si scelga di lasciarsi: forse è perché non sono solo motivi materiali a tenere uniti nonostante il tradimento...a vent'anni solo un sentimento forte e autentico può portare a rimanere uniti....insomma un'ulteriore conferma che l'amore non è incompatibile con altri desideri.


Vedi che il punto non è quello che giudichiamo noi. ...il punto è che se quello che cerchi è un rapporto "aperto" e lo ottieni,dovresti anche starci bene dentro senza se e sennza ma...Se invece cosi non è  può essere anche che sei arrivato ad accettare ,nonostante l'amarezza e il dolore, pur di non perdere l'altro ..


----------



## JON (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Il sentimento forte e autentico dei vent'anni lo conosco* ed era quello che non mi ha mai fatto vedere nessuno che non fosse il mio fidanzato.
> Mai pensato di stare con una persona per cose materiali. Ne da fidanzata ne da sposata


A dirla tutta, a 20 anni, ci sono o possono esserci (non si è tutti uguali) anche altri fattori che non siamo capaci di vedere. Con l'età la gestionecdei sentimenti cambia.
Non dico a te, rispondeva a irrisoluto allacciandomi al tuo concetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se io vivo una situazione che voi giudicate umiliante, non posso ugualmente esprimere un giudizio su un'altra situazione - totalmente diversa - che trovo più umiliante?
> Inoltre io capisco bene la differenza fatta da Diletta. Per la mia sensibilità, ciò che è davvero inaccettabile è la menzogna, non l'atto in sé.
> Infine: per chi si sorprende che a vent'anni non si scelga di lasciarsi: forse è perché non sono solo motivi materiali a tenere uniti nonostante il tradimento...*a vent'anni solo un sentimento forte e autentico può portare a rimanere uniti*....insomma un'ulteriore conferma che l'amore non è incompatibile con altri desideri.



mah, sai irrisoluto...
mi sembra che tu te ne esca spesso con questi assunti che non capisco bene dove vai a pescare.

potremmo disquisire a lungo di ventenni che già portano i segni di famiglie non propriamente stabili che li spingono a rimanere all'interni di situazioni insane più di qualsiasi sentimento forte e autentico: probabilmente a essere maggiore a vent'anni sono la prospettiva di vita e la fiducia nel futuro nonostante tutto, e minori gli impegni (perché non te li sei ancora presi), un mix che ti che ti dà l'energia per non rimanere fermo a lungo.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah, sai irrisoluto...
> mi sembra che tu te ne esca spesso con questi assunti che non capisco bene dove vai a pescare.
> 
> potremmo disquisire a lungo di ventenni che già portano i segni di famiglie non propriamente stabili che li spingono a rimanere all'interni di situazioni insane più di qualsiasi sentimento forte e autentico: probabilmente a essere maggiore a vent'anni sono la prospettiva di vita e la fiducia nel futuro nonostante tutto, e minori gli impegni (perché non te li sei ancora presi), un mix che ti che ti dà l'energia per non rimanere fermo a lungo.


Quoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto.



e poi io personalmente, a quarant'anni non voglio pensare di non poter più esperire sentimenti forti e assoluti perché culturalmente si tende a relegarli alla gioventù 
tu che ne pensi Eratò?


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e poi io personalmente, a quarant'anni non voglio pensare di non poter più esperire sentimenti forti e assoluti perché culturalmente si tende a relegarli alla gioventù
> tu che ne pensi Eratò?


Dirò una banalità ma penso che il cuore non ha età,ci si può innamorare intensamente a 20 anni e anche a 40 e 50...Non si possono stabilire limiti in base alle fasi della vita....Penso che l'attesa di sentimenti forti sia essa stessa la forza motrice della vita stessa.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e poi io personalmente, a quarant'anni non voglio pensare di non poter più esperire sentimenti forti e assoluti perché culturalmente si tende a relegarli alla gioventù
> tu che ne pensi Eratò?


Ma neanche a 70...
Però ti dico la verità... l'intensità con gli anni tende a scemare, almeno per me.
Di una persona vedi "troppo", manca quell'illusione che a 20 anni ti rende più disponibile a lasciarti andare.
Detto in poche parole, è molto più difficile con il passare degli anni trovare una buona sintonia con un'altra persona, a tutti i livelli. E questo è una manchevolezza che influisce sulla forza dei sentimenti che uno può esprimere.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Tralasciando i sentimenti sono dell'idea che se a 20 hai voglia di sperimentare e farti gli affari tuoi eviti di legarti a una persona. Non ti obbliga nessuno. Forse il mio problema è non aver mai saputo ne a 17 ne a 20 ne ora vivere con superficialità i rapporti con le persone


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi come cambiano le prospettive a seconda di chi le guarda.
> Per me, ma lo sai, non è affatto umiliante perché ne sono al corrente.
> A me fa impazzire la cosa che mi venga fatta di nascosto, e ancor peggio, sotto il mio naso, come a pensare che tanto sono una cogliona e non me accorgo, quindi faccio quello che mi pare.
> Il fatto poi che il terzo incomodo sia anche un amico (è il caso di Pinco) mi farebbe detonare come una bomba atomica...



Diletta, so poco della tua storia, ma se ho compreso bene... ti do un consiglio.
A tuo marito piace andare con le troie?
Bene. Anzi, male. Fa niente, per mille ragioni te lo tieni, e non ti fa problemi la cosa, ho dedotto
Ma... togliti qualche sfizio. Anzi, togliti tutti gli sfizi. Pareggia il conto...
Ti direi anche di più... se a tuo marito piacciono le troie... ma assecondalo diventando troia a tua volta!
Ci sono tanti modi per farlo, e nessuno ti è precluso... impara a divertirti con quel pizzico di cattiveria che non fa mai male in determinate situazioni.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando i sentimenti sono dell'idea che se a 20 hai voglia di *sperimentare* e farti gli affari tuoi eviti di legarti a una persona. Non ti obbliga nessuno. Forse il mio problema è non aver mai saputo ne a 17 ne a 20 ne ora vivere con superficialità i rapporti con le persone



Anche legarsi a una persona è sperimentare.
Tradire pure.
Ogni esperienza da ragazzi può sembrare necessaria.
Con l'età magari si comprende cosa è giusto scegliere.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando i sentimenti sono dell'idea che se a 20 hai voglia di sperimentare e farti gli affari tuoi eviti di legarti a una persona. Non ti obbliga nessuno. Forse il mio problema è non aver mai saputo ne a 17 ne a 20 ne ora vivere con superficialità i rapporti con le persone



Ciao

a vent'anni, non hai la consapevolezza e l'esperienza di tante cose che accadano dentro di te. 
Stai in una relazione fissa, ma poi ti scontri con l'attrazione verso un'altro e non sai bene come muoverti. Puoi arrivare a mettere tutto in discussione o rimanere fissa con le tue idee e ignorare cosa ti sta accadendo o sentirti talmente lusingata che ricambi il bacio. Quello che conta è cosa ne fai di queste esperienze. Proprio per crescere. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anche legarsi a una persona è sperimentare.
> Tradire pure.
> Ogni esperienza da ragazzi può sembrare necessaria.
> Con l'età magari si comprende cosa è giusto scegliere.


Come dice mio figlio sono nata vecchia


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a vent'anni, non hai la consapevolezza e l'esperienza di tante cose che accadano dentro di te.
> Stai in una relazione fissa, ma poi ti scontri con l'attrazione verso un'altro e non sai bene come muoverti. Puoi arrivare a mettere tutto in discussione o rimanere fissa con le tue idee e ignorare cosa ti sta accadendo o sentirti talmente lusingata che ricambi il bacio. Quello che conta è cosa ne fai di queste esperienze. Proprio per crescere.
> ...


Non so cosa dirti a me non è capitato


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anche legarsi a una persona è sperimentare.
> Tradire pure.
> Ogni esperienza da ragazzi può sembrare necessaria.
> Con l'età magari si comprende cosa è giusto scegliere.


Appunto....Allora perché stabilire a priori cosa corrisponde ad ogni fascia di età? La vita è un fluido,scorre e quello che consideravamo impossibile 2 anni fa,si realizza senza neanche rendercene conto 2 anni dopo...


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto....Allora perché stabilire a priori cosa corrisponde ad ogni fascia di età? La vita è un fluido,scorre e *quello che consideravamo impossibile 2 anni fa,si realizza senza neanche rendercene conto 2 anni dopo...*



Tradimento docet


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tradimento docet


Anche....ma se cio è valido per un avvenimento "negativo" sarà valido anche per un avvenimento positivo come innamorarsi fortemente di un altra persona....


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Diletta, so poco della tua storia, ma se ho compreso bene... ti do un consiglio.
> A tuo marito piace andare con le troie?
> Bene. Anzi, male. Fa niente, per mille ragioni te lo tieni, e non ti fa problemi la cosa, ho dedotto
> Ma... togliti qualche sfizio. Anzi, togliti tutti gli sfizi. Pareggia il conto...
> ...


Danny ma se una non e' troia dentro non e' che ci diventa. 
Sarebbe una forzatura, non e' nella sua natura.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando i sentimenti sono dell'idea che se a 20 hai voglia di sperimentare e farti gli affari tuoi eviti di legarti a una persona. Non ti obbliga nessuno. Forse il mio problema è non aver mai saputo ne a 17 ne a 20 ne ora vivere con superficialità i rapporti con le persone


Nel vivere i rapporti con le persone ognuno di noi si tara...e ci si tara a seconda delle esperienze che si sono vissute.
Tu magari hai avuto una certa "rigidità" di carattere che però ti è crollata da più adulta.
Da piccolina la pensavo come te, ero veramente talebanissima...talmente talebana che quando eravamo in gruppo e volevano fare quelle robe tipo "gioco della bottiglia" io mi alzavo e cortesemente salutavo...poi la mia rigidità è crollata quando mi sono trovata a vivere la mia storia. Ed è stato allora che ho visto che il mio sentire non era quello di chi avevo davanti. 
E non sempre è questione di superficialità.
Ma forse sono nata vecchia anche io!


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Danny ma se una non e' troia dentro non e' che ci diventa.
> Sarebbe una forzatura, non e' nella sua natura.



Appunto.
E accetta invece che la persona con cui condivide la vita ci vada...
Quindi comunque c'è una forzatura.


----------



## Darty (28 Aprile 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Diletta, so poco della tua storia, ma se ho compreso bene... ti do un consiglio.
> A tuo marito piace andare con le troie?
> Bene. Anzi, male. Fa niente, per mille ragioni te lo tieni, e non ti fa problemi la cosa, ho dedotto
> Ma... togliti qualche sfizio. Anzi, togliti tutti gli sfizi. Pareggia il conto...
> ...


Ciao danny, per una volta non mi trovo d'accordo con te. Anch'io non conosco questi risvolti di Diletta...ma non credo sia possibile una tale forzatura se non si è portati a farlo, se ciò non è nella propria natura.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come dice mio figlio sono nata vecchia


Me lo dice anche la mia 
Lei: mamma ma tu lo hai mai fatto da giovane qualcosa di un po' trasgressivo? O sei sempre stata cosi? 
Io: Cosi come?
Lei: Cosi anziana!


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E accetta invece che la persona con cui condivide la vita ci vada...
> Quindi comunque c'è una forzatura.


Lei dice che non si forza. Forse se la racconta, forse no.


----------



## Darty (28 Aprile 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Me lo dice anche la mia
> Lei: mamma ma tu lo hai mai fatto da giovane qualcosa di un po' trasgressivo? O sei sempre stata cosi?
> Io: Cosi come?
> Lei: Cosi anziana!


Ciao Tessa, che bel gruppetto...te anziana, altri nati vecchi e io ANTICO....di strette vedute....

Buona giornata!


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lei dice che non si forza. *Forse se la racconta*, forse no.



Opterei per la prima ipotesi.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E accetta invece che la persona con cui condivide la vita ci vada...
> Quindi comunque c'è una forzatura.



Ciao

dipende che concezione hai alla base dell'uomo e della donna. 

Comunque, credo, che Diletta preferisce sapere e essere complice, 
che rischiare di scoprire un ulteriore tradimento. Basandosi proprio su ciò che gli dice il marito, cioè che l'uomo è cacciatore. Perciò, forse, così facendo lei si sta praticamente solo proteggendo. 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel vivere i rapporti con le persone ognuno di noi si tara...e ci si tara a seconda delle esperienze che si sono vissute.
> Tu magari hai avuto una certa "rigidità" di carattere che però ti è crollata da più adulta.
> Da piccolina la pensavo come te, ero veramente talebanissima...talmente talebana che quando eravamo in gruppo e volevano fare quelle robe tipo "gioco della bottiglia" io mi alzavo e cortesemente salutavo...poi la mia rigidità è crollata quando mi sono trovata a vivere la mia storia. Ed è stato allora che ho visto che il mio sentire non era quello di chi avevo davanti.
> E non sempre è questione di superficialità.
> Ma forse sono nata vecchia anche io!


Nonostante il tradimento ti assicuro che la rigidità è rimasta verso i rapporti con le persone 
Ne sanno qualcosa le persone con cui parlo spesso


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Me lo dice anche la mia
> Lei: mamma ma tu lo hai mai fatto da giovane qualcosa di un po' trasgressivo? O sei sempre stata cosi?
> Io: Cosi come?
> Lei: Cosi anziana!


E' la rabbia di mio figlio
Facciamo discussioni infinite


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nonostante il tradimento ti assicuro che la rigidità è rimasta verso i rapporti con le persone
> Ne sanno qualcosa le persone con cui parlo spesso


E mica si può cambiare totalmente!!!
Prova a chiedermi di fare il gioco della bottiglia!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E mica si può cambiare totalmente!!!
> Prova a chiedermi di fare il gioco della bottiglia!!!


Preparati che il 30 porto la bottiglia


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Uno strip poker no?


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nonostante il tradimento ti assicuro che la rigidità è rimasta verso i rapporti con le persone
> Ne sanno qualcosa le persone con cui parlo spesso


Anche io sono rigida.
Ci pensa mio marito a bilanciare con la sua emotività incontrollata....


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uno strip poker no?


Aiutoooo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uno strip poker no?


No


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando i sentimenti sono dell'idea che se a 20 hai voglia di sperimentare e farti gli affari tuoi eviti di legarti a una persona. Non ti obbliga nessuno. Forse il mio problema è non aver mai saputo ne a 17 ne a 20 ne ora vivere con superficialità i rapporti con le persone





Nicka ha detto:


> Nel vivere i rapporti con le persone ognuno di noi si tara...e ci si tara a seconda delle esperienze che si sono vissute.
> Tu magari hai avuto una certa "rigidità" di carattere che però ti è crollata da più adulta.
> Da piccolina la pensavo come te, ero veramente talebanissima...talmente talebana che quando eravamo in gruppo e volevano fare quelle robe tipo "gioco della bottiglia" io mi alzavo e cortesemente salutavo...poi la mia rigidità è crollata quando mi sono trovata a vivere la mia storia. Ed è stato allora che ho visto che il mio sentire non era quello di chi avevo davanti.
> E non sempre è questione di superficialità.
> Ma forse sono nata vecchia anche io!



vi quoto entrambe.
non è un mistero che io sia stata una specie di suora mancata per tutta la mia gioventù


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preparati che il 30 porto la bottiglia


Che sia piena e di buon rosso!!!
Che poi se lo scola l'altra fanciulla, che io c'ho da guidare!!!


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Che sia piena e di buon rosso!!!*
> Che poi se lo scola l'altra fanciulla, che io c'ho da guidare!!!


Quello prima....:up:


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi quoto entrambe.
> non è un mistero che io sia stata una specie di suora mancata per tutta la mia gioventù


Il mio grandissimo limite era che mi ero prefissata delle tappe fisse.
Mi ero fatta lo schema intorno a 12 anni.
Di ogni cosa che mi ero prefissata non me ne è riuscita una, l'unica cosa che avevo detto e che ho mantenuto è stato il concetto "la mia prima volta DEVE essere con una persona che amo".
L'unica cosa che ho avuto la fortuna di realizzare di quello che avevo detto.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quello prima....:up:


Io non ci gioco al gioco della bottiglia, nè a strip poker, nè a nascondino! Sia chiaro chiarissimo!!!


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ci gioco al gioco della bottiglia, nè a strip poker, nè a nascondino! Sia chiaro chiarissimo!!!



Dicono tutte così prima......chissà come mai finisce sempre in altro modo :singleeye:


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il sentimento forte e autentico dei vent'anni lo conosco ed era quello che non mi ha mai fatto vedere nessuno che non fosse il mio fidanzato.
> Mai pensato di stare con una persona per cose materiali. Ne da fidanzata ne da sposata





Eratò ha detto:


> Vedi che il punto non è quello che giudichiamo noi. ...il punto è che se quello che cerchi è un rapporto "aperto" e lo ottieni,dovresti anche starci bene dentro senza se e sennza ma...Se invece cosi non è  può essere anche che sei arrivato ad accettare ,nonostante l'amarezza e il dolore, pur di non perdere l'altro ..





JON ha detto:


> A dirla tutta, a 20 anni, ci sono o possono esserci (non si è tutti uguali) anche altri fattori che non siamo capaci di vedere. Con l'età la gestionecdei sentimenti cambia.
> Non dico a te, rispondeva a irrisoluto allacciandomi al tuo concetto





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah, sai irrisoluto...
> mi sembra che tu te ne esca spesso con questi assunti che non capisco bene dove vai a pescare.
> 
> potremmo disquisire a lungo di ventenni che già portano i segni di famiglie non propriamente stabili che li spingono a rimanere all'interni di situazioni insane più di qualsiasi sentimento forte e autentico: probabilmente a essere maggiore a vent'anni sono la prospettiva di vita e la fiducia nel futuro nonostante tutto, e minori gli impegni (perché non te li sei ancora presi), un mix che ti che ti dà l'energia per non rimanere fermo a lungo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando i sentimenti sono dell'idea che se a 20 hai voglia di sperimentare e farti gli affari tuoi eviti di legarti a una persona. Non ti obbliga nessuno. Forse il mio problema è non aver mai saputo ne a 17 ne a 20 ne ora vivere con superficialità i rapporti con le persone


Sì, l'ho posto come un assunto, ma in realtà volevo solo rispondere a quanti, come Farfalla, si domandano cosa possa spingere un ventenne a rimanere legato a una persona che l'ha tradito.
E dicevo che anche a vent'anni si può eccome scegliere di non sfasciare un rapporto...
Perché secondo me a volte si tende a dare troppa importanza ai fattori materiali. 
A volte ho persino l'impressione - e ora datemi addosso - che figli famiglia mutuo siano utilizzati come alibi per non rimettere in discussione tutta la propria vita o per non perdere il consorte, per i più svariati motivi.
Il fatto che anche i ventenni spesso cerchino di mantenere i rapporti esistenti, nonostante le difficoltà, mostra semplicemente che ci sono tantissime ragioni che spingono a voler rimanere insieme, e queste ragioni non possono essere ridotte solo alla fedeltà al matrimonio, ai figli, oppure alla paura di rimanere soli.
E invece vedo che spesso qui si punta solo su quello...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a vent'anni, non hai la consapevolezza e l'esperienza di tante cose che accadano dentro di te.
> Stai in una relazione fissa, ma poi ti scontri con l'attrazione verso un'altro e non sai bene come muoverti. Puoi arrivare a mettere tutto in discussione o rimanere fissa con le tue idee e ignorare cosa ti sta accadendo o sentirti talmente lusingata che ricambi il bacio. Quello che conta è cosa ne fai di queste esperienze. Proprio per crescere.
> ...



A vent'anni é tutto ancora intero (cit.)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Il mio grandissimo limite era che mi ero prefissata delle tappe fisse.*
> Mi ero fatta lo schema intorno a 12 anni.
> Di ogni cosa che mi ero prefissata non me ne è riuscita una, l'unica cosa che avevo detto e che ho mantenuto è stato il concetto "la mia prima volta DEVE essere con una persona che amo".
> L'unica cosa che ho avuto la fortuna di realizzare di quello che avevo detto.


esattamente.
Ma per fortuna ti è andata storta, a me è andata dritta perché non ho incontrato niente di così contrastante da farmi cambiare idea.
Per questo ho risposto a irrisoluto: non è detto che a vent'anni un forte sentimento per un'altro essere umano ti travolga, così i tuoi ( tu generico) sentimenti si dedicano alle idee. Sia ben chiaro: io non la trovo comunque una strada sbagliata, a me ha creato quella base culturale ed emotiva che ora mi ritrovo, solida, anche negli stravolgimenti che avrebbero ammazzato una chiara meno strutturata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho posto come un assunto, ma in realtà volevo solo rispondere a quanti, come Farfalla, si domandano cosa possa spingere un ventenne a rimanere legato a una persona che l'ha tradito.
> E dicevo che anche a vent'anni si può eccome scegliere di non sfasciare un rapporto...
> Perché secondo me a volte si tende a dare troppa importanza ai fattori materiali.
> A volte ho persino l'impressione - e ora datemi addosso - *che figli famiglia mutuo siano utilizzati come alibi per non rimettere in discussione tutta la propria vita o per non perdere il consorte, per i più svariati motivi.*
> ...



è senz'altro vero in alcuni casi: ma è anche vero che figli coniuge e mutui  non sono certo quisquilie da scaricare solo perchPé ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho posto come un assunto, ma in realtà volevo solo rispondere a quanti, come Farfalla, si domandano cosa possa spingere un ventenne a rimanere legato a una persona che l'ha tradito.
> E dicevo che anche a vent'anni si può eccome scegliere di non sfasciare un rapporto...
> Perché secondo me a volte si tende a dare troppa importanza ai fattori materiali.
> A volte ho persino l'impressione - e ora datemi addosso - che figli famiglia mutuo siano utilizzati come alibi per non rimettere in discussione tutta la propria vita o per non perdere il consorte, per i più svariati motivi.
> ...


Irrisoluto, una scusa o una motivazione per un compromesso che è speranza o illusione per molti si deve trovare...
A 20 anni diciamo che ci si può lasciare si torna a casa dei genitori si esce con gli amici e la vita riparte...
A 50... di difficoltà in più ne hai e non poche.
L'età conta e non poco nelle scelte.
Condividere una casa, aver fatto degli investimenti insieme, dei figli... non sono comunque scuse da poco.
Ci pensi su due volte e spesso mandi giù situazioni che a 20 avresti gettato senza porti troppi dubbi, quando di alternative migliori non ne trovi proprio...


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è senz'altro vero in alcuni casi: ma è anche vero che figli coniuge e mutui  non sono certo quisquilie da scaricare solo perchPé ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a



Esatto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho posto come un assunto, ma in realtà volevo solo rispondere a quanti, come Farfalla, si domandano cosa possa spingere un ventenne a rimanere legato a una persona che l'ha tradito.
> E dicevo che anche a vent'anni si può eccome scegliere di non sfasciare un rapporto...
> Perché secondo me a volte si tende a dare troppa importanza ai fattori materiali.
> A volte ho persino l'impressione - e ora datemi addosso - che figli famiglia mutuo siano utilizzati come alibi per non rimettere in discussione tutta la propria vita o per non perdere il consorte, per i più svariati motivi.
> ...


Veramente io intendevo l'opposto. Cosa spinge a tradire da fidanzati quando puoi serenamente lasciare la persona con cui stai e divertirti quanto vuoi


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente.
> Ma per fortuna ti è andata storta, a me è andata dritta perché non ho incontrato niente di così contrastante da farmi cambiare idea.
> Per questo ho risposto a irrisoluto: non è detto che a vent'anni un forte sentimento per un'altro essere umano ti travolga, così i tuoi ( tu generico) sentimenti si dedicano alle idee. Sia ben chiaro: io non la trovo comunque una strada sbagliata, a me ha creato quella base culturale ed emotiva che ora mi ritrovo, solida, anche negli stravolgimenti che avrebbero ammazzato una chiara meno strutturata


Ognuno percorre le strade che gli si aprono davanti, non è detto che uno decida di andare per sentieri quando ha il lastricato davanti.
Io di mio mi reputo fortunata davvero proprio perchè non ho avuto niente di quello che pensavo sarebbe stato giusto.
E per come sono fatta sono sempre andata per sentieri.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho posto come un assunto, ma in realtà volevo solo rispondere a quanti, come Farfalla, si domandano cosa possa spingere un ventenne a rimanere legato a una persona che l'ha tradito.
> E dicevo che anche a vent'anni si può eccome scegliere di non sfasciare un rapporto...
> Perché secondo me a volte si tende a dare troppa importanza ai fattori materiali.
> A volte ho persino l'impressione - e ora datemi addosso - che figli famiglia mutuo siano utilizzati come alibi per non rimettere in discussione tutta la propria vita o per non perdere il consorte, per i più svariati motivi.
> ...


Non so se i figli siano un alibi
Io so che la loro serenità PER ME viene prima di tutto


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente io intendevo l'opposto. Cosa spinge a tradire da fidanzati quando puoi serenamente lasciare la persona con cui stai e divertirti quanto vuoi


Ma forse perchè si è innamorati della persona con cui si sta...forse perchè si vuole quella persona accanto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè si è innamorati della persona con cui si sta...forse perchè si vuole quella persona accanto.


Parti dal presupposto che ho avuto un solo fidanzato e che con lui negli anni ho iniziato a fare progetti fino a comprare casa e sposarmi
Se avessi perso la testa per uno avrei messo in dubbio i miei progetti e il mio futuro e mi sarei presa del tempo.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho posto come un assunto, ma in realtà volevo solo rispondere a quanti, come Farfalla, si domandano cosa possa spingere un ventenne a rimanere legato a una persona che l'ha tradito.
> E dicevo che anche a vent'anni si può eccome scegliere di non sfasciare un rapporto...
> Perché secondo me a volte si tende a dare troppa importanza ai fattori materiali.
> A volte ho persino l'impressione - e ora datemi addosso - che figli famiglia mutuo siano utilizzati come alibi per non rimettere in discussione tutta la propria vita o per non perdere il consorte, per i più svariati motivi.
> ...



Ciao

le priorità possono cambiare nel corso del tempo, proprio perché si costruisce un qualcosa e ci si è impegnato per un progetto. Col tempo le implicazioni crescono e hanno portate ben diverse che a vent'anni ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che ho avuto un solo fidanzato e che con lui negli anni ho iniziato a fare progetti fino a comprare casa e sposarmi
> Se avessi perso la testa per uno avrei messo in dubbio i miei progetti e il mio futuro e mi sarei presa del tempo.


Bè sì, questo lo capisco perfettamente.
Quello che appunto ho detto prima è che ognuno alla fine, pur avendo apertura mentale, conosce quello che ha toccato con mano. Ci si tara sul proprio vissuto e si comprende bene quello che è simile a ciò che abbiamo affrontato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che ho avuto un solo fidanzato e che con lui negli anni ho iniziato a fare progetti fino a comprare casa e sposarmi
> Se avessi perso la testa per uno avrei messo in dubbio i miei progetti e il mio futuro e mi sarei presa del tempo.



Ma secondo me il fatto è che se cominci a venire a compromessi a vent'anni avendo le strade tutte aperte il compromesso diventa un modus vivendi non una scelta operata con raziocinio per il minore dei mali o comunque per ottenere una condizione accettabile. A vent'anni uno si rifugia nel compromesso perché non sa cosa vuole o non ha il coraggio di lottare per averlo. Secondo me. E sse non hai quel coraggio a vent'anni la vedo grigia che tu riesca ad averlo dopo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ognuno percorre le strade che gli si aprono davanti, non è detto che uno decida di andare *per sentieri* quando ha il lastricato davanti.
> Io di mio mi reputo fortunata davvero proprio perchè non ho avuto niente di quello che pensavo sarebbe stato giusto.
> E per come sono fatta sono sempre andata *per sentieri*.


che bella cosa mi hai ricordato :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:......ho imparato, tardi, ma ho imparato


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che bella cosa mi hai ricordato :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:......ho imparato, tardi, ma ho imparato


Cioè...eri accanita fan di Sentieri!?
Non pensavo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè...eri accanita fan di Sentieri!?
> Non pensavo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no, ma di quell'altro di cui non ricordo il titolo.
solo che c'era una tizia di nome trisha


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè si è innamorati della persona con cui si sta...forse perchè si vuole quella persona accanto.



Se si è innamorati non si dovrebbe tradire, di solito.
E non è detto che il volere quella persona accanto voglia dire essere innamorato di lei.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se si è innamorati non si dovrebbe tradire, di solito.
> E non è detto che il volere quella persona accanto voglia dire essere innamorato di lei.


Hai detto bene, di solito...


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> no, ma di quell'altro di cui non ricordo il titolo.
> solo che c'era una tizia di nome trisha


Ho controllato: Quando si ama!


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il fatto è che se cominci a venire a compromessi a vent'anni avendo le strade tutte aperte il compromesso diventa un modus vivendi non una scelta operata con raziocinio per il minore dei mali o comunque per ottenere una condizione accettabile. A vent'anni uno si rifugia nel compromesso perché non sa cosa vuole o non ha il coraggio di lottare per averlo. Secondo me. E sse non hai quel coraggio a vent'anni la vedo grigia che tu riesca ad averlo dopo.



Non è detto che da giovani si sia maturi abbastanza per comprendere cosa sia un compromesso.
Fortunatamente si cambia e si matura, in genere, e quel che si è a 20 anni se non si è proprio stolti di base non lo si è più a 40 o a 60.
Vale poi anche il contrario, ovvero che chi ha 20 viveva rigidamente attaccato a dei valori, a 40 si trova ad averli infranti tutti.
Da giovani pochi sono consapevoli di quello che sono in realtà e spesso accettano passivamente dei modelli che non appartengono loro. Che poi demoliscono parzialmente o integralmente negli anni successivi...
In poche parole, cambiamo nella vita. Fortunatamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto che da giovani si sia maturi abbastanza per comprendere cosa sia un compromesso.
> Fortunatamente si cambia e si matura, in genere, e quel che si è a 20 anni se non si è proprio stolti di base non lo si è più a 40 o a 60.
> Vale poi anche il contrario, ovvero che chi ha 20 viveva rigidamente attaccato a dei valori, a 40 si trova ad averli infranti tutti.
> Da giovani pochi sono consapevoli di quello che sono in realtà e spesso accettano passivamente dei modelli che non appartengono loro. Che poi demoliscono parzialmente o integralmente negli anni successivi...
> In poche parole, cambiamo nella vita. Fortunatamente.



A vent'anni i compromessi sono quella roba che dici che non farai mai, di solito accompagnando la frase con un brivido di ribrezzo.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A vent'anni i compromessi sono quella roba che dici che non farai mai, di solito accompagnando la frase con un brivido di ribrezzo.


Quanto è vero!


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A vent'anni i compromessi sono quella roba che dici che non farai mai, di solito accompagnando la frase con un brivido di ribrezzo.


Questo è generalizzare.
Nessun ventenne (ma mi riferisco anche ad età inferiori) è uguale ad un altro.
Io ricordo che una ragazza della mia classe era presa in giro perché già fidanzata fissa e fedele.
L'unica.
Ricordo di altre coppie già fidanzate che... se capitava l'occasione non rifiutavano...
Ricordo una certa promiscuità.
Mai un atteggiamento univoco.
Le cose possono cambiare successivamente, avvicinandosi ai 30 e cercando una persona con cui condividere la propria vita.
Ma qui ci si dovrebbe aspettare una maturità differente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è senz'altro vero in alcuni casi: ma è anche vero che figli coniuge e mutui  non sono certo quisquilie da scaricare solo perchPé ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a





danny ha detto:


> Irrisoluto, una scusa o una motivazione per un compromesso che è speranza o illusione per molti si deve trovare...
> A 20 anni diciamo che ci si può lasciare si torna a casa dei genitori si esce con gli amici e la vita riparte...
> A 50... di difficoltà in più ne hai e non poche.
> L'età conta e non poco nelle scelte.
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le priorità possono cambiare nel corso del tempo, proprio perché si costruisce un qualcosa e ci si è impegnato per un progetto. Col tempo le implicazioni crescono e hanno portate ben diverse che a vent'anni ...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con voi...



farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente io intendevo l'opposto. Cosa spinge a tradire da fidanzati quando puoi serenamente lasciare la persona con cui stai e divertirti quanto vuoi





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè si è innamorati della persona con cui si sta...forse perchè si vuole quella persona accanto.


Farfalla, intendevo precisamente quello che dice Nicka. Perché, invecchiando, i sentimenti sono visti con crescente sospetto...Ecco, a volte penso che non si debba esagerare con questa visione cinica. I sentimenti esistono e hanno un peso enorme, credo, nella maggior parte delle scelte. Poi possiamo analizzare questi sentimenti come semplice fenomeno illusorio di esigenze materiali e contingenti, spogliarli dall'aura mistica che attribuivamo loro a vent'anni. Ma per quanto ridotti alla loro origine materiale, questi sentimenti esistono e influenzano le nostre scelte.
Per questo io non mi sorprendo se a vent'anni qualcuno sceglie di rimanere insieme nonstante il tradimento. Perché magari non è un compromesso, ma un gesto d'amore. Dare per scontato che sia un compromesso è frutto di un pensiero retrospettivo: siamo noi, che abbiamo superato i trenta, a non vedere altro che un grigio accontentarsi...


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forse il compromesso è all'inverso: come si possa tradire a 20 anni. 
Molti non lo capiscono. Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con uno, si dice, perché non lasciarlo invece che tradirlo?
Ma perché non ci pensi neppure a quello che fai.
Perché stai con una persona, ti piace starci insieme, poi capita magari una situazione che ti attira, e la tradisci.
Dopo, spesso, scegli. 
Calcoli chi è più importante. Ma prima... non hai testa o esperienza per riuscire a farlo. 
Comprendi l'attrazione, ma non il vincolo. O le responsabilità.
Amen. Hai 20 anni, se devi conformarti già a quell'età...
Quello che credo sia importante è che tutte queste esperienze contribuiscano a formare una persona matura in una fase successiva della vita.
E con questo non intendo l'equazione fedeltà=maturità, ma una persona in grado di assumersi le proprie responsabilità e di avere capacità decisionali in piena autonomia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Forse il compromesso è all'inverso: come si possa tradire a 20 anni.
> Molti non lo capiscono. Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con uno, si dice, perché non lasciarlo invece che tradirlo?
> Ma perché non ci pensi neppure a quello che fai.
> Perché stai con una persona, ti piace starci insieme, poi capita magari una situazione che ti attira, e la tradisci.
> ...


Diciamo che attrazione per x e vincolo con y sono sentiti come esclusivi l'uno dell'altro, solo con la cosiddetta maturità. Però forse il comportamento dei ventenni - certo generalizzando, ma ogni discorso è generalizzazione - potrebbe insegnarci che forse possono davvero convivere vincolo e attrazione. Come tante storie di tradimenti, fatti e subiti, ci insegnano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è generalizzare.
> Nessun ventenne (ma mi riferisco anche ad età inferiori) è uguale ad un altro.
> Io ricordo che una ragazza della mia classe era presa in giro perché già fidanzata fissa e fedele.
> L'unica.
> ...



Io ti parlo di compromessi e tu parli di esperimenti. Il compromesso é un'altra cosa é un venire ai patti con i propri sogni ed ideali.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti parlo di compromessi e tu parli di esperimenti. Il compromesso é un'altra cosa é *un venire ai patti con i propri sogni ed ideal*i.


Che sono diversi per ogni persona.
E che mutano col tempo. 
Quanti ventenni conosci che tra i propri sogni mettono avere una famiglia o dei figli?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Forse il compromesso è all'inverso: come si possa tradire a 20 anni.
> Molti non lo capiscono. Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con uno, si dice, perché non lasciarlo invece che tradirlo?
> Ma perché non ci pensi neppure a quello che fai.
> Perché stai con una persona, ti piace starci insieme, poi capita magari una situazione che ti attira, e la tradisci.
> ...


riconfermo sono nata vecchia


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> riconfermo sono nata vecchia


Sei cresciuta con un gran bisogno di serenità e certezze.
E queste le puoi trovare sia nella rigidità che confessi e che hai professato, sia nella trasgressione  che crea un equilibrio con la rigidità precedente con le tue reali aspettative di felicità.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sei cresciuta con un gran bisogno di serenità e certezze.
> E queste le puoi trovare sia nella rigidità che confessi e che hai professato, sia nella trasgressione  che crea un equilibrio con la rigidità precedente con le tue reali aspettative di felicità.


non ho capito se è positivo o negativo 
So che il desiderio di promiscuità che secondo te era normale per me non lo era e non lo è


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito se è positivo o negativo
> So che il desiderio di promiscuità che secondo te era normale per me non lo era e non lo è



Nessuno delle due.
Io ho fatto esattamente il tuo percorso al contrario...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno delle due.
> Io ho fatto esattamente il* tuo percorso al contrario*...


Bè insomma, scusa ma anche no


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè insomma, scusa ma anche no



Non trovi sia rigidamente fedele, ora ? A 20 anni me ne importava nulla...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non trovi sia rigidamente fedele, ora ? A 20 anni me ne importava nulla...


non trovo che da sposata ho fatto le esperienze che puoi aver fatto tu a vent'anni


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non trovo che da sposata ho fatto le esperienze che puoi aver fatto tu a vent'anni


La Farfie appesa a testa in giù nel priveè di una discoteca con misconosciuti intorno!! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non trovo che da sposata ho fatto le esperienze che puoi aver fatto tu a vent'anni



Non intendevo dire questo...
Parlo di pensiero, non di esperienze.
A 20 anni non potevo sapere come era vivere in coppia, avere una casa mia, avere un figlio.
Ovviamente.
Assorbivo i modelli che mi venivano proposti. Credendo di scegliere, ma in realtà conformandomi.
Non credo sia giusto paragonare la nostra razionalità da 40enni pretendendo di estenderla a una persona giovane, priva delle nostre esperienze e del vissuto.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Ma che fine ha fatto Pincopal?
Scrivono e poi spariscono.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che sono diversi per ogni persona.
> E che mutano col tempo.
> Quanti ventenni conosci che tra i propri sogni mettono avere una famiglia o dei figli?



Mi sa che non ci capiamo. Io come compromesso intendevo la vita di facciata e quella nascosta.a vent'anni.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che sono diversi per ogni persona.
> E che mutano col tempo.
> *Quanti ventenni conosci che tra i propri sogni mettono avere una famiglia o dei figli*?


io a vent anni desideravo gia una famiglia, mancava l uomo giusto


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci capiamo. Io come compromesso intendevo la vita di facciata e quella nascosta.a vent'anni.


L'ipocrisia?
Ma quella c'è a qualsiasi età.
Neppure a 20 anni se ne è indenni.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire questo...
> Parlo di pensiero, non di esperienze.
> A 20 anni non potevo sapere come era vivere in coppia, avere una casa mia, avere un figlio.
> Ovviamente.
> ...


In questo senso ti dico che sono nata vecchia. Io non mi trovo molto cambiata dai 20 ai 40
A 20 firmavo il rogito della mia casa e aprivo il mutuo


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Diletta, so poco della tua storia, ma se ho compreso bene... ti do un consiglio.
> A tuo marito piace andare con le troie?
> Bene. Anzi, male. Fa niente, per mille ragioni te lo tieni, e non ti fa problemi la cosa, ho dedotto
> Ma... togliti qualche sfizio. Anzi, togliti tutti gli sfizi. Pareggia il conto...
> ...



No, caro Danny: non hai compreso bene! 
E per forza: se leggi alla lettera quello che viene scritto qui hai voglia di confonderti...
Figurati che addirittura penso che mio marito sia stato (finora) più fedele di mille altri, e proprio perché ho capito che il suo non è affatto un vizio che, se proprio volesse, gli concederei qualche libera uscita nel corso della vita che ci rimane e lo farei perché a me frega zero virgola zero di questa cosa.
Se si vuole divertire una volta tanto a fare una serata tra uomini (dove non si gioca a carte...ma si fa altro) che la faccia pure perché la cosa non toglie niente a me e a noi ed è irrilevante per me.
Stai tranquillo Danny che la nostra camera da letto è una camera "giocosa" per non usare altri termini...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Danny ma se una non e' troia dentro non e' che ci diventa.
> Sarebbe una forzatura, non e' nella sua natura.





danny ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E accetta invece che la persona con cui condivide la vita ci vada...
> Quindi comunque c'è una forzatura.



State prendendo una cantonata...
Non è una forzatura, infatti la mia natura è anche trasgressiva.
Ma questo non ha niente a che fare con i principi di onestà e lealtà che fanno parte di me.


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao danny, per una volta non mi trovo d'accordo con te. Anch'io non conosco questi risvolti di Diletta...ma non credo sia possibile una tale forzatura se non si è portati a farlo, se ciò non è nella propria natura.



Vedo che hai capito!
Se sono aperta mentalmente su questa cosa vorrà dire che anche questo è nella mia natura...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Forse il compromesso è all'inverso: come si possa tradire a 20 anni.
> Molti non lo capiscono. Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con uno, si dice, perché non lasciarlo invece che tradirlo?
> Ma perché non ci pensi neppure a quello che fai.
> Perché stai con una persona, ti piace starci insieme, poi capita magari una situazione che ti attira, e la tradisci.
> ...



Condivido pienamente! :up:


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> State prendendo una cantonata...
> Non è una forzatura, infatti la mia natura è anche *trasgressiva*.
> Ma questo non ha niente a che fare con i principi di *onestà* e *lealtà* che fanno parte di me.


Non si capisce questo ovviamente da un forum.
Penso sempre che qui, noi, mettiamo solo la parte della vita che vogliamo mettere.
Per cui qualsiasi cosa dica, prendilo con le pinze. Non ti conosco, ovviamente, quindi le mie sono parole che pesano quel che devono pesare, poco o niente.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

io aspetto sempre Jb
Qualcuno l'ha visto o lo può chiamare?


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente io intendevo l'opposto. Cosa spinge a tradire da fidanzati quando puoi serenamente lasciare la persona con cui stai e divertirti quanto vuoi




Perché con la fidanzata/o ci stai bene e hai intenzioni "serie" mirate al futuro, ma al tempo stesso la tua parte giovanile è attirata dal divertirsi ancora in leggerezza.
Sono due aspetti in contrasto e inconciliabili e chi ce la fa non rinuncia ad entrambi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché con la fidanzata/o ci stai bene e hai intenzioni "serie" mirate al futuro, ma al tempo stesso la tua parte giovanile è attirata dal divertirsi ancora in leggerezza.
> Sono due aspetti in contrasto e inconciliabili e chi ce la fa non rinuncia ad entrambi.


AH OK 
jbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb????????????????????????


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io aspetto sempre Jb
> Qualcuno l'ha visto o lo può chiamare?


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché con la fidanzata/o ci stai bene e hai intenzioni "serie" mirate al futuro, ma al tempo stesso la tua parte giovanile è attirata dal divertirsi ancora in leggerezza.
> Sono due aspetti in contrasto e inconciliabili e chi ce la fa non rinuncia ad entrambi.



però se capisci che vuoi divertirti in leggerezza, non hai intenzioni così tanto serie
nel senso che te ne dovresti rendere conto, o sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


>


Questi sono i rari casi in cui lui riesce ad esprimere al meglio i miei pensieri al netto del linguaggio che usa


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito se è positivo o negativo
> So che il desiderio di promiscuità che secondo te era normale* per me non lo era e non lo è*



anche per me non lo era e non lo è.
La differenza (fra le molteplici) che noto fra te e me è che io mi sono impegnata per capire che gli altri, e forse la maggioranza, possano essere diversi da me e dal mio sentire, che, però, rimane il mio e quindi valido per me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> anche per me non lo era e non lo è.
> La differenza (fra le molteplici) che noto fra te e me è che io mi sono impegnata per capire che gli altri, e forse la maggioranza, possano essere diversi da me e dal mio sentire, che, però, rimane il mio e quindi valido per me.


Capire gli altri e dividere la vita con un uomo che non la pensa così sono due cose diverse
E non è che tu sei più buona o comprensiva di me
Semplicemente io ho una stima di me leggermente più alta di quella che tu hai verso te stessa


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> però se capisci che vuoi divertirti in leggerezza, non hai intenzioni così tanto serie
> nel senso che te ne dovresti rendere conto, o sbaglio?




Ma, infatti sembra una contraddizione (per me lo è) però l'ho abbastanza capita.
Penso che si tratti di una sorta di calcolo, forse non del tutto consapevole, compiuto comunque da una mente più razionale e meno sensibile della nostra.
Intendiamoci, a me non piace per nulla come cosa, ma nel mio caso è successo proprio così.
Sapere di voler condividere la vita con me, la convinzione di aver trovato la donna giusta con cui mettere su famiglia, ma questo non nell'immediato, ma in un futuro, più o meno lontano.
Praticamente, la successione degli eventi al contrario pari pari.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Capire gli altri e dividere la vita con un uomo che non la pensa così sono due cose diverse*
> E non è che tu sei più buona o comprensiva di me
> Semplicemente io ho una stima di me leggermente più alta di quella che tu hai verso te stessa



e questo come lo concilii col fatto che hai/avevi un amante? come fai a sapere cosa penserebbe tuo marito?
non capisco


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Perché* con la fidanzata/o ci stai bene e *hai intenzioni "serie" mirate al futuro,* ma al tempo stesso la tua parte giovanile è attirata dal divertirsi ancora in leggerezza.
> Sono due aspetti in contrasto e inconciliabili e chi ce la fa non rinuncia ad entrambi.



Perché ogni lasciata è persa...
Perché c'è bisogno del ragazzo ma anche della storiella.
Perché che ansia sentirsi già legati da ragazzi "per sempre"-
Perché se lascio il tipo e poi l'altro non mi piace abbastanza?
Perché mi piace un casino l'altro tipo ma anche quello che ho già.
Perché lo devo fregare alla mia amica.
Perché stasera sono triste e un po' brilla.
Perché non voglio essere come i miei che litigano sulle cazzate.
Perché non mi voglio sposare mai.
Perché il mio tipo mi ha fatto incazzare l'altra sera e gliela faccio pagare.
Peché in due anni di fidanzamento ancora non ho goduto una volta.
Perché sono in vacanza da sola e non ho amici. 
Perché prima o poi glielo dico ma stasera proprio no.
Perché è un figo pazzesco.
Perché il mio ragazzo non è romantico, non mi ha mai scritto una lettera come l'altro.
Perché andiamo nella stessa classe e lo vedo tutti i giorni.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedo che hai capito!
> Se sono aperta mentalmente su questa cosa vorrà dire che anche questo è nella mia natura...


E allora Diletta lanciatiiiiiii! Trasgredisci!


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ogni lasciata è persa...
> Perché c'è bisogno del ragazzo ma anche della storiella.
> Perché che ansia sentirsi già legati da ragazzi "per sempre"-
> Perché se lascio il tipo e poi l'altro non mi piace abbastanza?
> ...


'Perché quest'estate vado al mare con Giovanna e mi preparo ad accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza....' C.B.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ogni lasciata è persa...
> Perché c'è bisogno del ragazzo ma anche della storiella.
> Perché che ansia sentirsi già legati da ragazzi "per sempre"-
> Perché se lascio il tipo e poi l'altro non mi piace abbastanza?
> ...


Posso dire che non trovo una sola di queste una motivazione decente!?


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Capire gli altri e dividere la vita con un uomo che non la pensa così sono due cose diverse*
> E non è che tu sei più buona o comprensiva di me
> Semplicemente io ho una stima di me leggermente più alta di quella che tu hai verso te stessa



Certo che sono due cose diverse, ma ho constatato di persona che è possibile continuare a stare insieme con qualcuno che non la pensa così.
Strano, ma vero: ci si fa, o perlomeno, io ce la faccio e non ci avrei tanto scommesso.
Il mio è stato un percorso intrapreso senza nessuna garanzia, senza sapere dove mi avrebbe portato.
Anche il mio è stato un esperimento.
Non tirare conclusioni affrettate perché non è detto che siano giuste, infatti, "semplicemente" ti dico che la mia stima è alta, uguale o forse più della tua! 
Che tu ci creda o no.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> e questo come lo concilii col fatto che hai/avevi un amante? come fai a sapere cosa penserebbe tuo marito?
> non capisco


Avere un amante e pensare di andare a troie o avere una vita promiscua per me fa differenza
Mio marito penserebbe sicuramente che sono una merda ed è probabile che non sarebbe comprensivo. In realtà mi auguro che non lo sia, sarebbe una delusione


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 'Perché quest'estate vado al mare con Giovanna e mi preparo ad accarezzare nuovi scampoli d'assenza....' C.B.


.... ttana :carneval:... 
Grande Bisio.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che sono due cose diverse, ma ho constatato di persona che è possibile continuare a stare insieme con qualcuno che non la pensa così.
> Strano, ma vero: ci si fa, o perlomeno, io ce la faccio e non ci avrei tanto scommesso.
> Il mio è stato un percorso intrapreso senza nessuna garanzia, senza sapere dove mi avrebbe portato.
> Anche il mio è stato un esperimento.
> ...


Non ne dubito. Sei la sua salvatrice e ti poni più in alto di lui
Peccato che lui è autorizzato a farsi i cazzi suoi con le tue regole e sai che gli frega se tu ti senti più in alto di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ogni lasciata è persa...
> Perché c'è bisogno del ragazzo ma anche della storiella.
> Perché che ansia sentirsi già legati da ragazzi "per sempre"-
> Perché se lascio il tipo e poi l'altro non mi piace abbastanza?
> ...


Danny basta ti prego. Ora mi sento oltre che vecchia anche un extrattereste:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Altro che psicologa


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Perché ogni lasciata è persa...*
> Perché c'è bisogno del ragazzo ma anche della storiella.
> Perché che ansia sentirsi già legati da ragazzi "per sempre"-
> Perché se lascio il tipo e poi l'altro non mi piace abbastanza?
> ...




Questo è il detto che va per la maggiore (come suo giustificativo) in casa mia! 
In effetti...tutto sbagliato non è.


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ogni lasciata è persa...
> Perché c'è bisogno del ragazzo ma anche della storiella.
> Perché che ansia sentirsi già legati da ragazzi "per sempre"-
> Perché se lascio il tipo e poi l'altro non mi piace abbastanza?
> ...


naaaaaa


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è il detto che va per la maggiore (come suo giustificativo) in casa mia!
> In effetti...tutto sbagliato non è.


non sono d'accordo


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso dire che non trovo una sola di queste una motivazione decente!?


Difatti.
Sono quelle dei 20 anni.
Quelle dei 40:
Ho voglia di leggerezza.
Con lei non faccio più l'amore da anni.
Non mi capisce.
Non godo.
Mi sono innamorata del collega.
Mio marito è un mostro.
Mia moglie una stronza.
Sono gli ultimi anni.
Etc etc.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è il detto che va per la maggiore (come suo giustificativo) in casa mia!
> In effetti...tutto sbagliato non è.


ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è il detto che va per la maggiore (come suo giustificativo) in casa mia!
> In effetti...tutto sbagliato non è.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti.
> Sono quelle dei 20 anni.
> Quelle dei 40:
> Ho voglia di leggerezza.
> ...


non condivido nemmeno queste
Danny ripeto che se continui mi devi pagare lo psicologo


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sei la sua salvatrice e ti poni più in alto di lui
> Peccato che lui è autorizzato a farsi i cazzi suoi con le tue regole e sai che gli frega se tu ti senti più in alto di lui.



Ma non hai ancora capito che a me non frega una mazza di come mi vede lui.
A me interessa soltanto come mi vedo io!


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI


pure a me


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non hai ancora capito che a me non frega una mazza di come mi vede lui.
> A me interessa soltanto come mi vedo io!


E l'ho capito si
E l'ha capito anche lui


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti.
> Sono quelle dei 20 anni.
> Quelle dei 40:
> Ho voglia di leggerezza.
> ...


Ma io mi sento malissimo!!!


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è il detto che va per la maggiore (come suo giustificativo) in casa mia!
> In effetti...tutto sbagliato non è.


Che romantico tuo marito...


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI





Simy ha detto:


> pure a me


MI AGGREGO


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non hai ancora capito che a me non frega una mazza di come mi vede lui.
> A me interessa soltanto come mi vedo io!


Ciao

e questo porta a parlare un linguaggio differente. 
Ad avere due mondi differenti. 
Dove è l'unione? 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avere un amante e pensare di andare a troie o avere una vita promiscua per me fa differenza
> Mio marito penserebbe sicuramente che sono una merda ed è probabile che non sarebbe comprensivo. In realtà mi auguro che non lo sia, sarebbe una delusione




Ti contraddici:
ti auguri che tuo marito TI capisca, se invece lo faccio io non funziona e non va bene!
Te la stai raccontando pure te, e anche tanto!


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti contraddici:
> *ti auguri che tuo marito TI capisca*, se invece lo faccio io non funziona e non va bene!
> Te la stai raccontando pure te, e anche tanto!


veramente si augura il contrario


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti contraddici:
> ti auguri che tuo marito TI capisca, se invece lo faccio io non funziona e non va bene!
> Te la stai raccontando pure te, e anche tanto!


Ma farfalla si augura che il marito non sia comprensivo....Oppure ho capito male?


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e questo porta a parlare un linguaggio differente.
> Ad avere due mondi differenti.
> ...



Sienne, si parlava di stima e di modo di vedere l'altro.
Io ho stima di me stessa, che lui mi stimi (cosa che peraltro fa) e quanto mi stimi non è determinante per me e non dovrebbe esserlo per nessuno.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, si parlava di stima e di modo di vedere l'altro.
> Io ho stima di me stessa, che lui mi stimi (cosa che peraltro fa) e quanto mi stimi non è determinante per me e non dovrebbe esserlo per nessuno.


C'è qualcosa a livello di coppia che proprio non mi torna.
La stima dovrebbe essere una delle cose al primo posto...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo


Perché non sei d'accordo?
Era sul senso letterale della frase: è logico che ogni LASCIATA sia PERSA.
Bisogna vedere l'importanza che ha per noi una "lasciata".
Questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, si parlava di stima e di modo di vedere l'altro.
> Io ho stima di me stessa, che lui mi stimi (cosa che peraltro fa) e quanto mi stimi non è determinante per me e non dovrebbe esserlo per nessuno.


Praticamente una coppia in cui ognuno sta per i fatti suoi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti contraddici:
> ti auguri che tuo marito TI capisca, se invece lo faccio io non funziona e non va bene!
> Te la stai raccontando pure te, e anche tanto!


Ho scritto che mi auguro che non lo sia


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché non sei d'accordo?
> Era sul senso letterale della frase: è logico che ogni LASCIATA sia PERSA.
> Bisogna vedere l'importanza che ha per noi una "lasciata".
> Questo è un altro discorso.


Se l'importanza che le dai tu è diversa da quella che gli le da tuo marito io credo che ci sia un bel problema di fondo


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Praticamente una coppia in cui ognuno sta per i fatti suoi...


Veramente stiamo tantissimo insieme, forse pure troppo, ma è sempre stato così, quindi siamo abituati a questo, è normale...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho scritto che mi auguro che non lo sia



Ah, allora avevo capito il contrario.
Se, però, ti ama davvero, dovresti investi auspicare che lui comprenda, o che, perlomeno, si sforzi di farlo.
Io lo intendo così un rapporto d'amore, ma forse mi sbaglio io...


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, si parlava di stima e di modo di vedere l'altro.
> Io ho stima di me stessa, che lui mi stimi (cosa che peraltro fa) e quanto mi stimi non è determinante per me e non dovrebbe esserlo per nessuno.



Ciao

ok, si parla di stima. Ho frainteso. Ma non cambia di tanto. 
La stima si basa proprio sulla visione ecc. che si ha di sé, dell'altro e del mondo. 
Se a te non interessa come vede e valuta le cose il tuo compagno che ti sta vicino, 
allora ti interesserà ancor di meno come ti vede una buona amica ... e che fai, vivi in una bottiglia?
Le interazioni si basano proprio su questo: scoprire l'altro e trovare piacere in certi valori ... reciproci. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se l'importanza che le dai tu è diversa da quella che gli le da tuo marito *io credo che ci sia un bel problema di fondo*




...che non riesco a vedere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che non riesco a vedere


Non ho dubbi


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok, si parla di stima. Ho frainteso. Ma non cambia di tanto.
> La stima si basa proprio sulla visione ecc. che si ha di sé, dell'altro e del mondo.
> ...



e infatti, non mi interessa mica tanto, anzi, direi quasi per nulla.
Sai che non ci avevo mai pensato?
Io vado dritta per la mia strada guidata da quella che chiamo coscienza, comportandomi al meglio delle mie possibilità e sbagliando come tutti, ma non penso mai a come mi possano vedere gli altri né ne sono minimamente influenzata.

Qualche reciprocità ci deve essere in un rapporto di coppia, nel mio c'è anche se non come pensavo, infatti il rapporto fra adulti è anche fatto di compromessi e quello che era inaccettabile in certe fasi della vita lo può diventare in altre.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Avere un amante* e pensare di andare a troie* o avere una vita promiscua per me fa differenza*
> Mio marito penserebbe sicuramente che sono una merda ed è probabile che non sarebbe comprensivo. In realtà mi auguro che non lo sia, sarebbe una delusione



anche per me fa differenza, ma al contrario..comunque sia a quanto dici tu e tuo marito non sareste d'accordo sul punto, se lui sapesse, quindi non ho capito che volevi dire


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche per me fa differenza, ma al contrario..comunque sia a quanto dici tu e tuo marito non sareste d'accordo sul punto, se lui sapesse, quindi non ho capito che volevi dire


Scusa ora non ho capito io


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente stiamo tantissimo insieme, forse pure troppo, ma è sempre stato così, quindi siamo abituati a questo, è normale...


Ma non lo metto in dubbio....peró in una coppia è importante sapere cosa ne pensa l'altro
di noi...io non riuscirei a stare con una persona che non mi stima e non mi considera ed è  valido anche l'inverso...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non lo metto in dubbio....peró in una coppia è importante sapere cosa ne pensa l'altro
> di noi...io non riuscirei a stare con una persona che non mi stima e non mi considera ed è  valido anche l'inverso...


:up:


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ora non ho capito io



non chiedevi alla Diletta come fa a condividere la vita con un uomo che la pensa diversamente da lei?
o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non lo metto in dubbio....peró in una coppia è importante sapere cosa ne pensa l'altro
> di noi...io non riuscirei a stare con una persona che non mi stima e non mi considera ed è  valido anche l'inverso...



Mi sa che lui mi consideri anche troppo.
Se mai è lui che non si stima molto...sa bene che non si è comportato con me nel modo corretto, è ovvio che lo sa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> non chiedevi alla Diletta come fa a condividere la vita con un uomo che la pensa diversamente da lei?
> o qualcosa del genere


E dove ho scritto che mio marito la pensa diversamente da me?
Forse non riesco, anzi sicuramente, a spiegarmi


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Mi sa che lui mi consideri anche troppo*.
> Se mai è lui che non si stima molto...sa bene che non si è comportato con me nel modo corretto, è ovvio che lo sa.



e ce credo, dove la trova un'altra che accetta quello che accetti tu?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che lui mi consideri anche troppo.
> Se mai è lui che non si stima molto...sa bene che non si è comportato con me nel modo corretto, è ovvio che lo sa.


Però lo rifarebbe se gli capitasse un'occasione e tu lo appoggeresti
Va bè


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io mi sento malissimo!!!


Giuro. Sentite tutte. Se qualcuno vuole aggiungerne altre...


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> e infatti, non mi interessa mica tanto, anzi, direi quasi per nulla.
> Sai che non ci avevo mai pensato?
> Io vado dritta per la mia strada guidata da quella che chiamo coscienza, comportandomi al meglio delle mie possibilità e sbagliando come tutti, ma non penso mai a come mi possano vedere gli altri né ne sono minimamente influenzata.
> 
> Qualche reciprocità ci deve essere in un rapporto di coppia, nel mio c'è anche se non come pensavo, infatti il rapporto fra adulti è anche fatto di compromessi e quello che era inaccettabile in certe fasi della vita lo può diventare in altre.



Ciao

io intendo, che gli altri riconoscono i tuoi veri intenti, motivazioni e valori. 

Anche io vado per la mia strada. E sapendo che agisco secondo una chiara scala di valori, 
chi mi conosce e sta vicino lo sa benissimo ed è anche condiviso in gran parte ... e da lì non nascono attribuzioni che con me non centrano nulla. Perché ci vediamo per quello che siamo. 


sienne


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dove ho scritto che mio marito la pensa diversamente da me?
> Forse non riesco, anzi sicuramente, a spiegarmi



cioè vuoi dire che tu e tuo marito siete concordi sulla fedeltà matrimoniale?
oddio, e l'amante?


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che lui mi consideri anche troppo.
> Se mai è lui che non si stima molto...sa bene che non si è comportato con me nel modo corretto, è ovvio che lo sa.


Quindi lo sai che ti pensa e ti che ti considera....e allora perché dici che non t'interessa?Se non t'interessasse come hai detto prima voleva dire che eravate al capolinea...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, caro Danny: non hai compreso bene!
> E per forza: se leggi alla lettera quello che viene scritto qui hai voglia di confonderti...
> Figurati che addirittura penso che mio marito sia stato (finora) più fedele di mille altri, e proprio perché ho capito che il suo non è affatto un vizio che, se proprio volesse, gli concederei qualche libera uscita nel corso della vita che ci rimane e lo farei perché a me frega zero virgola zero di questa cosa.
> Se si vuole divertire una volta tanto a fare una serata tra uomini (dove non si gioca a carte...ma si fa altro) che la faccia pure perché la cosa non toglie niente a me e a noi ed è irrilevante per me.
> Stai tranquillo Danny che la nostra camera da letto è una camera "giocosa" per non usare altri termini...


Hai rotto il cazzo di parlare della tua camera da letto come di chissà quale cazzo di luogo di piacere quando l'unica roba che viene in mente a leggerti è una camera ardente. Oh.
Tu sei una metecatta tarda che dorme mentre il marito sborra in bocca a qualche puttana rumena con la metà dei tuoi anni e tu ci CONVIVI. Capito? TU CI CONVIVI CON QUELLA MERDA. Forse non è chiaro. Tu vai in chiesa e preghi con lui mentre quello LO FICCA IN CULO A QUALCHE POVERACCIA POCO PIU' GRANDE DI TUA FIGLIA. 
Altro che serata da uomini. Ma tu come cazzo non ti vergogni? Eh? Un minimo?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> cioè vuoi dire che tu e tuo marito siete concordi sulla fedeltà matrimoniale?
> oddio, e l'amante?


Mi hai mai visto scrivere a qualcuno che tradire è bello, giusto o da fare? O consigliare a qualcuno di farlo?
Continuo a sostenere che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele.
io non lo sono stata. non me ne pento ma so che sono andata contro a un mio principio che "credo" sia quello di mio marito
ho sempre creduto ciecamente nella fedeltà coniugale e ho sempre "condannato" chi tradiva
Dopodichè entrambi abbiamo la medesima visione del sesso. Questo intendevo.
E so che un tradimento di una botta e via o senza nulla che possa coinvolgerci non verrebbe perdonato da nessuno dei due. Proprio perchè diamo alla cosa la stessa importanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è il detto che va per la maggiore (come suo giustificativo) in casa mia!
> In effetti...tutto sbagliato non è.


Tu seu TUTTA SBAGLIATA. Non lui. TU. La merda della coppia SEI TU.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai mai visto scrivere a qualcuno che tradire è bello, giusto o da fare? O consigliare a qualcuno di farlo?
> Continuo a sostenere che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele.
> io non lo sono stata. non me ne pento ma so che sono andata contro a un mio principio che "credo" sia quello di mio marito
> ho sempre creduto ciecamente nella fedeltà coniugale e ho sempre "condannato" chi tradiva
> ...



mannò, per carità, non ti ho mai visto scrivere etc. etc.
appunto per questo quando parlavi di condividere la vita, che è molto più che scrivere secondo me, mi sono stupita


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai rotto il cazzo di parlare della tua camera da letto come di chissà quale cazzo di luogo di piacere quando l'unica roba che viene in mente a leggerti è una camera ardente. Oh.
> Tu sei una metecatta tarda che dorme mentre il marito sborra in bocca a qualche puttana rumena con la metà dei tuoi anni e tu ci CONVIVI. Capito? TU CI CONVIVI CON QUELLA MERDA. Forse non è chiaro. Tu vai in chiesa e preghi con lui mentre quello LO FICCA IN CULO A QUALCHE POVERACCIA POCO PIU' GRANDE DI TUA FIGLIA.
> Altro che serata da uomini. Ma tu come cazzo non ti vergogni? Eh? Un minimo?



Quando si visualizza a tal punto, non si capisce più di cosa si stia parlando concretamente. 
Perché è proprio la base e la valorizzazione dell'insieme che cozza ...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Quando si visualizza a tal punto, non si capisce più di cosa si stia parlando concretamente.
> Perché è proprio la base e la valorizzazione dell'insieme che cozza ...


Ma lei non capisce, non sa nulla. Pensa che le puttane siano personaggi di fantasia. Vive nel suo cazzo di mondo casa e chiesa e catechismo e fine. Non si rende conto, non capisce. Non ha esperienza di nulla, fosse per lei manco uscirebbe di casa in un certo senso. Una cazzo di pianta, un arredo. Non conta un cazzo, non capisce un cazzo, sta lì e ruba ossigeno. Questo è. Inutile.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai rotto il cazzo di parlare della tua camera da letto come di chissà quale cazzo di luogo di piacere quando l'unica roba che viene in mente a leggerti è una camera ardente. Oh.
> Tu sei una metecatta tarda che dorme mentre il marito sborra in bocca a qualche puttana rumena con la metà dei tuoi anni e tu ci CONVIVI. Capito? TU CI CONVIVI CON QUELLA MERDA. Forse non è chiaro. Tu vai in chiesa e preghi con lui mentre quello LO FICCA IN CULO A QUALCHE POVERACCIA POCO PIU' GRANDE DI TUA FIGLIA.
> Altro che serata da uomini. Ma tu come cazzo non ti vergogni? Eh? Un minimo?


Non me le ricordate le rumene...:viking:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Quando si visualizza a tal punto, non si capisce più di cosa si stia parlando concretamente.
> Perché è proprio la base e la valorizzazione dell'insieme che cozza ...



Sienne,
mi meraviglia che tu stia a rispondere ad un simile mentecatto...
Mi stai cascando anche tu...


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Giuro. Sentite tutte. Se qualcuno vuole aggiungerne altre...


Ma le ho sentite anche io...è che non le capisco...né a 20 né a 40...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai mai visto scrivere a qualcuno che tradire è bello, giusto o da fare? O consigliare a qualcuno di farlo?
> Continuo a sostenere che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele.
> io non lo sono stata. non me ne pento ma so che sono andata contro a un mio principio che "credo" sia quello di mio marito
> *ho sempre creduto ciecamente nella fedeltà coniugale* e ho sempre "condannato" chi tradiva
> ...




...e meno male!
Chissà se non ci credevi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e meno male!
> Chissà se non ci credevi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi lo sai che ti pensa e ti che ti considera....e allora perché dici che non t'interessa?Se non t'interessasse come hai detto prima voleva dire che eravate al capolinea...



Ma sono due cose diverse...
In realtà, lui mi potrebbe vedere come una puttana, ma sapendo che non lo sono, a me la cosa interessa il giusto...


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e meno male!
> Chissà se non ci credevi...


L'ho sempre pensato però. ...nella vita è un attimo.E stiamo a parlar e a parlare di fedeltà e poi capita ed eccoci a violare ogni nostra regola personale...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne,
> mi meraviglia che tu stia a rispondere ad un simile mentecatto...
> Mi stai cascando anche tu...


Io mentecatto? COGLIONA, QUELLO CHE TI SCRIVI *E' VERO*. Tu pensi che le puttane siano qualcosa che esiste ma chissà dove, lontane, finte magari come i soldi del Monopoli. E invece cazzo tuo marito sceglie qualche poveretta che per soldi gli prende il cazzo in bocca che potrebbe essere tua FIGLIA O QUASI. E tu hai pure il coraggio di andare a pregare il Signore Iddio che ti faccia la grazia ma non quello di METTERE ALLA PORTA QUEL CAZZO DI MAIALE. Anzi, lo capisci, lo comprendi, lo assolvi e dici che è pure CORAGGIOSO e che non tutte sarebbero all'altezza di stare con un tal esemplare di uomo di tale alta caratura. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'ho sempre pensato però. ...nella vita è un attimo.E stiamo a parlar e a parlare di fedeltà e poi capita ed eccoci a violare ogni nostra regola personale...


Secondo te perchè ci ho messo una risata
non valeva nemmeno la pena risponderle


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mentecatto? COGLIONA, QUELLO CHE TI SCRIVI *E' VERO*. Tu pensi che le puttane siano qualcosa che esiste ma chissà dove, lontane, finte magari come i soldi del Monopoli. E invece cazzo tuo marito sceglie qualche poveretta che per soldi gli prende il cazzo in bocca che potrebbe essere tua FIGLIA O QUASI. E tu hai pure il coraggio di andare a pregare il Signore Iddio che ti faccia la grazia ma non quello di METTERE ALLA PORTA QUEL CAZZO DI MAIALE. Anzi, lo capisci, lo comprendi, lo assolvi e dici che è pure CORAGGIOSO e che non tutte sarebbero all'altezza di stare con un tal esemplare di uomo di tale alta caratura. Pensa un po'.



veramente per amore di verità la Diletta ha sempre detto che lei e suo marito si riferivano alle escort con tanto di siti web pubblicitari


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mentecatto? COGLIONA, QUELLO CHE TI SCRIVI *E' VERO*. Tu pensi che le puttane siano qualcosa che esiste ma chissà dove, lontane, finte magari come i soldi del Monopoli. E invece cazzo tuo marito sceglie qualche poveretta che per soldi gli prende il cazzo in bocca che potrebbe essere tua FIGLIA O QUASI. E tu hai pure il coraggio di andare a pregare il Signore Iddio che ti faccia la grazia ma non quello di METTERE ALLA PORTA QUEL CAZZO DI MAIALE. Anzi, lo capisci, lo comprendi, lo assolvi e dici che è pure CORAGGIOSO e che non tutte sarebbero all'altezza di stare con un tal esemplare di uomo di tale alta caratura. Pensa un po'.


Verde virtuale


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

ossignur che melodramma





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mentecatto? COGLIONA, QUELLO CHE TI SCRIVI *E' VERO*. Tu pensi che le puttane siano qualcosa che esiste ma chissà dove, lontane, finte magari come i soldi del Monopoli. E invece cazzo tuo marito sceglie qualche poveretta che per soldi gli prende il cazzo in bocca *che potrebbe essere tua FIGLIA O QUASI.* E tu hai pure il coraggio di andare a pregare il Signore Iddio che ti faccia la grazia ma non quello di METTERE ALLA PORTA QUEL CAZZO DI MAIALE. Anzi, lo capisci, lo comprendi, lo assolvi e dici che è pure CORAGGIOSO e che non tutte sarebbero all'altezza di stare con un tal esemplare di uomo di tale alta caratura. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente per amore di verità la Diletta ha sempre detto che lei e suo marito si riferivano alle escort con tanto di siti web pubblicitari


E quando è uscito e le ha detto che cercava un'altra andava a escort? 
Ma indipendentemente dalla escort o dalla prostituta di strada qui c'è una moglie che autorizza il marito a svuotarsi le palle con un'altra come se l'altra fosse un oggetto


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur che melodramma



...non bastava quello di Ultimo


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quando è uscito e le ha detto che cercava un'altra andava a escort?
> Ma indipendentemente dalla escort o dalla prostituta di strada qui c'è una moglie che autorizza il marito a svuotarsi le palle con un'altra *come se l'altra fosse un oggetto*


ma di una che mette la pubblicità sul web si può o non si può dire che desidera reperire clienti?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur che melodramma


Figurati quand'è capitato a te. Sai scene madri.


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mentecatto? COGLIONA, QUELLO CHE TI SCRIVI *E' VERO*. Tu pensi che le puttane siano qualcosa che esiste ma chissà dove, lontane, finte magari come i soldi del Monopoli. E invece cazzo tuo marito sceglie qualche poveretta che per soldi gli prende il cazzo in bocca che potrebbe essere tua FIGLIA O QUASI. E tu hai pure il coraggio di andare a pregare il Signore Iddio che ti faccia la grazia ma non quello di METTERE ALLA PORTA QUEL CAZZO DI MAIALE. Anzi, lo capisci, lo comprendi, lo assolvi e dici che è pure CORAGGIOSO e che non tutte sarebbero all'altezza di stare con un tal esemplare di uomo di tale alta caratura. Pensa un po'.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ...non bastava quello di Ultimo


chi mi intona l'aria "la calunnia è un venticello"?
ci vorrebbe un vocione da basso


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi mi intona l'aria "la calunnia è un venticello"?
> ci vorrebbe un vocione da basso



mi spiace ma sono stonata
però posso aggrapparmi scenograficamente ai tendaggi


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Mi hai mai visto scrivere a qualcuno che tradire è bello, giusto o da fare? O consigliare a qualcuno di farlo?
> Continuo a sostenere che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele.
> io non lo sono stata. non me ne pento ma so che sono andata contro a un mio principio che "credo" sia quello di mio marito
> ho sempre creduto ciecamente nella fedeltà coniugale e ho sempre "condannato" chi tradiva*
> ...



Secondo me quello che hai scritto non ha senso, o comunque non lo capisco io. Se una persona tradisce e ribadisce sempre che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele ma che tu non sei pentita e "rifaresti tutto ciò che hai fatto"( il virgolettato lo hai scritto in altri post) che senso ha? Secondo me tu scrivendo questo stai scrivendo o facendo capire il contrario di quanto scrivi. Ma onde evitare questioni, quello che hai scritto appartiene ad un tuo pensiero che se sta bene a te è tutto ok. Nel mio caso il mio pensiero è che, se io tradisco e mi pento di aver tradito e di essere andato contro i principi miei e di mia moglie, cerco di rimediare. Certo non rinnegherei il tradimento ma non penserei di non pentirmi, d'altronde se ho tradito so di avere sbagliato, e se so che ho sbagliato il pentimento ci deve essere. Ci deve essere perchè la parola "tradimento" stessa è indice di sbaglio. Questo vale per me e il mio pensiero.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ...non bastava quello di Ultimo





Minerva ha detto:


> chi mi intona l'aria "la calunnia è un venticello"?
> ci vorrebbe un vocione da basso



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (28 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che hai scritto non ha senso, o comunque non lo capisco io. Se una persona tradisce e ribadisce sempre che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele ma che tu non sei pentita e "rifaresti tutto ciò che hai fatto"( il virgolettato lo hai scritto in altri post) che senso ha? Secondo me tu scrivendo questo stai scrivendo o facendo capire il contrario di quanto scrivi. Ma onde evitare questioni, quello che hai scritto appartiene ad un tuo pensiero che se sta bene a te è tutto ok. Nel mio caso il mio pensiero è che, se io tradisco e mi pento di aver tradito e di essere andato contro i principi miei e di mia moglie, cerco di rimediare. Certo non rinnegherei il tradimento ma non penserei di non pentirmi, d'altronde se ho tradito so di avere sbagliato, e se so che ho sbagliato il pentimento ci deve essere. Ci deve essere perchè la parola "tradimento" stessa è indice di sbaglio. Questo vale per me e il mio pensiero.


[emoji106]


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che hai scritto non ha senso, o comunque non lo capisco io. Se una persona tradisce e ribadisce sempre che una coppia dovrebbe essere fedele ma che tu non sei pentita e "rifaresti tutto ciò che hai fatto"( il virgolettato lo hai scritto in altri post) che senso ha? Secondo me tu scrivendo questo stai scrivendo o facendo capire il contrario di quanto scrivi. Ma onde evitare questioni, quello che hai scritto appartiene ad un tuo pensiero che se sta bene a te è tutto ok. Nel mio caso il mio pensiero è che, se io tradisco e mi pento di aver tradito e di essere andato contro i principi miei e di mia moglie, cerco di rimediare. Certo non rinnegherei il tradimento ma non penserei di non pentirmi, d'altronde se ho tradito so di avere sbagliato, e se so che ho sbagliato il pentimento ci deve essere. Ci deve essere perchè la parola "tradimento" stessa è indice di sbaglio. Questo vale per me e il mio pensiero.


E' uno sbaglio verso mio marito. Per me è stata la cosa giusta. So che non riesco a spiegarlo. Se estrapolo me dalla coppia era quello che volevo e non posso ne potrò mai rinnegarlo. Sarebbe mentire a me stessa.
so che ho preso un mio principio e l'ho gettato dalla finestra. Mi sono posta mille volte domande. Non pensare che abbia fatto nulla con leggerezza e proprio perchè l'ho pensato e ripensato so che è stata la cosa giusta per me
Egoismo puro. questo è certo
Questo non significa che sia a favore del tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, caro Danny: non hai compreso bene!
> E per forza: se leggi alla lettera quello che viene scritto qui hai voglia di confonderti...
> Figurati che addirittura penso che mio marito sia stato (finora) più fedele di mille altri, e proprio perché ho capito che il suo non è affatto un vizio che, se proprio volesse, gli concederei qualche libera uscita nel corso della vita che ci rimane e lo farei perché a me frega zero virgola zero di questa cosa.
> *Se si vuole divertire una volta tanto a fare una serata tra uomini *(dove non si gioca a carte...ma si fa altro) che la faccia pure perché la cosa non toglie niente a me e a noi ed è irrilevante per me.
> Stai tranquillo Danny che la nostra camera da letto è una camera "giocosa" per non usare altri termini...


ma dici che abbia anche un lato omo?
Mica ci sarebbe nulla di strano, eh?
Tanto, hai fatto 30, puoi fare 31...


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' uno sbaglio verso mio marito. Per me è stata la cosa giusta. So che non riesco a spiegarlo. Se estrapolo me dalla coppia era quello che volevo e non posso ne potrò mai rinnegarlo. Sarebbe mentire a me stessa.
> *so che ho preso un mio principio e l'ho gettato dalla finestra.* Mi sono posta mille volte domande. Non pensare che abbia fatto nulla con leggerezza e proprio perchè l'ho pensato e ripensato so che è stata la cosa giusta per me
> Egoismo puro. questo è certo
> Questo non significa che sia a favore del tradimento.



ma tuo marito no, a quanto pare...per questo non capisco come fai a dire che condividi la vita con una persona che ha i tuoi stessi principi (a differenza della Diletta e suo marito)


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma tuo marito no, a quanto pare...per questo non capisco come fai a dire che condividi la vita con una persona che ha i tuoi stessi principi (a differenza della Diletta e suo marito)


Credo che Farfalla reputi che suo marito a sua volta abbia tradito la coppia privandola di un'intimita' che e' linfa vitale. 
E' un modo per riuscire a star dentro una relazione che funziona benissimo per tutti gli altri aspetti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> What?


L'ostracismo per un bacio.

Qui tutti si tengono tutti e uno dovrebbe mollare una perché ha baciato un altro?


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ostracismo per un bacio.
> 
> Qui tutti si tengono tutti e uno dovrebbe mollare una perché ha baciato un altro?


In effetti...hai ragione.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dici che abbia anche un lato omo?
> Mica ci sarebbe nulla di strano, eh?
> Tanto, hai fatto 30, puoi fare 31...


Bisex?Stanno troppo avanti Diletta col marito...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel vivere i rapporti con le persone ognuno di noi si tara...e ci si tara a seconda delle esperienze che si sono vissute.
> Tu magari hai avuto una certa "rigidità" di carattere che però ti è crollata da più adulta.
> Da piccolina la pensavo come te, ero veramente talebanissima...talmente talebana che quando eravamo in gruppo e volevano fare quelle robe tipo "gioco della bottiglia" io mi alzavo e cortesemente salutavo...poi la mia rigidità è crollata quando mi sono trovata a vivere la mia storia. Ed è stato allora che ho visto che il mio sentire non era quello di chi avevo davanti.
> E non sempre è questione di superficialità.
> Ma forse sono nata vecchia anche io!


Oh il gioco della bottiglia impone di baciare chi ti capita. Ci mancherebbe!
A parte che nella versione attuale non si tratta di baciare.
Altra cosa è baciare chi vuoi e ti domandi che cosa significhi provare quella desiderio e se sia compatibile con un sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quello prima....:up:


Sì sì il gioco della bottiglia


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' uno sbaglio verso mio marito. Per me è stata la cosa giusta. So che non riesco a spiegarlo. Se estrapolo me dalla coppia era quello che volevo e non posso ne potrò mai rinnegarlo. Sarebbe mentire a me stessa.
> so che ho preso un mio principio e l'ho gettato dalla finestra. Mi sono posta mille volte domande. Non pensare che abbia fatto nulla con leggerezza e proprio perchè l'ho pensato e ripensato so che è stata la cosa giusta per me
> Egoismo puro. questo è certo
> Questo non significa che sia a favore del tradimento.



Che per te è stata la cosa giusta è chiaro, altrimenti non avresti tradito . E' chiarissimo. Nè secondo me hai nulla da rinnegare, ci mancherebbe altro. Rinnegandolo è come se tutto quello che hai fatto, tradendo,non fosse stato fatto da te, quindi fino ad ora mi trovi d'accordo. Sul principio non mi trovi d'accordo, perchè andando oltre a quello che si vuole si va in direzione di ciò che si sente in quel momento, il principio a cui si crede rimane, o comunque percorrendo un proprio percorso lo si ritrova. O eventualmente il principio decade se si trova altro a cui dare adito o col quale si pensa adesso di ritrovarsi come idea e appunto come principio. Concordo sull'egoismo. E voglio specificare che non sto concordando nè positivamente nè negativamente" sull'egoismo"


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io aspetto sempre Jb
> Qualcuno l'ha visto o lo può chiamare?


 Però abbiamo cattivi pensieri e vogliamo che il lavoro sporco lo faccia JB.
Però la  "serata tra uomini" è raccapricciante. Era quasi meglio il mio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però abbiamo cattivi pensieri e vogliamo che il lavoro sporco lo faccia JB.
> Però la  "serata tra uomini" è raccapricciante. Era quasi meglio il mio.



In effetti è una brutta immagine. Ma brutta brutta.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In effetti è una brutta immagine. Ma brutta brutta.



JB ha visualizzato la realtà.
Free se poi avviene in auto o in un monolocale ben arredato sempre quello è.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh il gioco della bottiglia impone di baciare chi ti capita. Ci mancherebbe!
> A parte che nella versione attuale non si tratta di baciare.
> Altra cosa è baciare chi vuoi e ti domandi che cosa significhi provare quella desiderio e se sia compatibile con un sentimento.


Bé certo!
Il mio era un esempio limite per dire che avevo determinate idee rispetto a quello che volevo.
Era un gioco stupido e lo facevano tutti, per me un bacio era importantissimo e volevo darlo solo a chi mi piaceva.
Non hai idea di quante volte mi hanno dato della guastafeste e rompicoglioni perché mi incazzavo e me ne andavo quando partivano con ste menate...
Ma parlo proprio della prima adolescenza e a dire il vero nessuno era come me in quel frangente.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne,
> mi meraviglia che tu stia a rispondere ad un simile mentecatto...
> Mi stai cascando anche tu...



Ciao

Diletta, parliamo proprio di ciò che JB ha riportato sul piano pratico. 
Negarlo? Ma allora, di cosa si sta parlando. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (28 Aprile 2015)

Ma sono adulti e vaccinati possono fare quello che vogliono. 
Invece chi dopo aver fatto un figlio con una persona si ricorda di un fatto avvenuto 10 anni prima la passa liscia.
Mi chiedo come lo spiegherebbe al figlio una volta cresciuto.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ma sono adulti e vaccinati possono fare quello che vogliono.
> Invece chi dopo aver fatto un figlio con una persona si ricorda di un fatto avvenuto 10 anni prima la passa liscia.
> Mi chiedo come lo spiegherebbe al figlio una volta cresciuto.



Ciao

non ho capito cosa vuoi dire. 

Siamo essere sociali con una morale. Non è perché non hai figli, non ti attieni a nulla.
Perché il figlio dovrebbe venire a conoscenza di una faccenda tra i genitori?


sienne


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Credo che Farfalla reputi che suo marito a sua volta abbia tradito la coppia privandola di un'intimita' che e' linfa vitale.
> 
> *E' un modo per riuscire a star dentro una relazione che funziona benissimo per tutti gli altri aspetti.*




è la stessa frase che viene detta e ridetta alla Diletta

come vedi, ogni relazione può avere dei punti deboli, anche la prima frase che hai scritto denota un ulteriore discostamento tra due modi di vedere, avanti savoia...
quindi secondo me ognuno fa come gli pare, ci mancherebbe, quello che non torna secondo me è considerare la Diletta e il suo matrimonio una sorta di ufo...


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> JB ha visualizzato la realtà.
> *Free se poi avviene in auto o in un monolocale ben arredato sempre quello è.*



????
raccattare schiave minorenni per strada o prendere appuntamento con una escort ti sembra uguale?


----------



## Tradito? (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> ...





E' proprio il non attenersi a nulla che contesto, ma che ragionamento e' quello di accettare un fatto (la pomiciata) per 10 anni e poi d'un tratto svegliarsi e ricordarselo, proprio adesso che ne potrebbe pagare le conseguenze un figlio cosi' piccolo, ma anche lui stesso, come si sentira' quando questo figlio avra' un altro papa'?
Ecco questo e' un ragionamento che non ha nulla, ne' rispetto per gli altri, ne' maturita' ne' coerenza ne' logica. 
Al contrario non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro diletta il cui matrimonio si basa su regole condivise per quanto "esecrabili" e comunque funziona, in questo caso si contestano soltanto scelte personali.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' proprio il non attenersi a nulla che contesto, ma che ragionamento e' quello di accettare un fatto (la pomiciata) per 10 anni e poi d'un tratto svegliarsi e ricordarselo, proprio adesso che ne potrebbe pagare le conseguenze un figlio cosi' piccolo, ma anche lui stesso, come si sentira' quando questo figlio avra' un altro papa'?
> Ecco questo e' un ragionamento che non ha nulla, ne' rispetto per gli altri, ne' maturita' ne' coerenza ne' logica.
> Al contrario* non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro diletta il cui matrimonio si basa su regole condivise per quanto "esecrabili" e comunque funziona, in questo caso si contestano soltanto scelte personali*.


anche secondo me


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' proprio il non attenersi a nulla che contesto, ma che ragionamento e' quello di accettare un fatto (la pomiciata) per 10 anni e poi d'un tratto svegliarsi e ricordarselo, proprio adesso che ne potrebbe pagare le conseguenze un figlio cosi' piccolo, ma anche lui stesso, come si sentira' quando questo figlio avra' un altro papa'?
> Ecco questo e' un ragionamento che non ha nulla, ne' rispetto per gli altri, ne' maturita' ne' coerenza ne' logica.
> Al contrario non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro diletta il cui matrimonio si basa su regole condivise per quanto "esecrabili" e comunque funziona, in questo caso si contestano soltanto scelte personali.



Ciao

credo, che quando ti infatui di un'altra persona, cerchi dei difetti e / o delle problematiche con il tuo partner di viaggio, per trovare una giustificazione a quello che stai provando e forse facendo. È più facile. Riversi così praticamente le colpe e le responsabilità sul partner. Al figlio potrai sempre dire, che per dieci anni ci hai provato, ma alla fine non ce l'hai fatta a superare e accettare. 

Quello che viene contestato a Diletta è una doppia morale di fondo. E quella scelta personale, coinvolge aspetti fondamentali di genere e sociali ... che oltre a contrastare con la fede, è proprio quel retaggio per qui persone hanno lottato e si continua a lottare per liberarci, perché implicano certe condizioni e implicazioni. Si parla più che altro di una "Weltanschauung". Se poi il fine maggiore è che un matrimonio funzioni e al diavolo tutto il resto ... ok. Ma allora anche qui, di che morale si parla? Va bene tutto, purché funziona?


A me sembra ovvio che si discute con chi risponde. Pinco ha scritto due post. Mentre Diletta interagisce. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (29 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che quando ti infatui di un'altra persona, cerchi dei difetti e / o delle problematiche con il tuo partner di viaggio, per trovare una giustificazione a quello che stai provando e forse facendo. È più facile. Riversi così praticamente le colpe e le responsabilità sul partner. Al figlio potrai sempre dire, che per dieci anni ci hai provato, ma alla fine non ce l'hai fatta a superare e accettare.
> 
> ...


Quindi si e' infatuato di un'altra persona e se le racconta e le racconta anche qua. Continuo a ritenerlo un comportamento criticabile soprattutto se viene portato fino in fondo e non si risolve in una sbandata passeggera. 
Per quanto riguarda la morale non esistono regole predefinite, per fortuna, e fin quando si resta nella sfera personale e non si pongono in essere comportamenti che ledano le altrui prerogative e liberta', per me e' davvero tutto permesso, questa e' una conquista che deve  essere protetta. 
E la morale cristiana? Diletta non e' certo l'unica che predica bene e razzola male, per fortuna c'e' la confessione e l'assoluzione dei peccati, in ogni caso lei non fa altro che accogliere il marito peccatore, dovrebbe divorziare per essere coerente alla sua fede?


----------



## Tessa (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> è la stessa frase che viene detta e ridetta alla Diletta
> 
> come vedi, ogni relazione può avere dei punti deboli, anche la prima frase che hai scritto denota un ulteriore discostamento tra due modi di vedere, avanti savoia...
> quindi secondo me ognuno fa come gli pare, ci mancherebbe, quello che non torna secondo me è considerare la Diletta e il suo matrimonio una sorta di ufo...


Non ho mai contestato Diletta. Ne contesto alcune contraddizioni volte a dissimulare quel troppo che a volte le sfugge di dire....
Ma relativamente al tuo post non trovo analogie. Forse mi son persa i passaggi in cui il marito lamenta punti deboli nel rapporto. Lei lo descrive come un matrimonio perfetto. E' il marito stesso ad essere imperfetto e con 'carita' cristiana' lei lo accetta e se lo tiene cosi com'e'. 

Sul tradire sono d'accordo, non ci sono alibi che tengano, ma e' anche vero che ci sono moltissimi modi di tradire, anche il marito che si prende un anno sabbatico per coronare il sogno di fare il giro del mondo in barca a vela e lascia a casa la moglie con i figli piccoli, secondo me, tradisce.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quindi si e' infatuato di un'altra persona e se le racconta e le racconta anche qua. Continuo a ritenerlo un comportamento criticabile soprattutto se viene portato fino in fondo e non si risolve in una sbandata passeggera.
> Per quanto riguarda la morale non esistono regole predefinite, per fortuna, e fin quando si resta nella sfera personale e non si pongono in essere comportamenti che ledano le altrui prerogative e liberta', per me e' davvero tutto permesso, questa e' una conquista che deve  essere protetta.
> E la morale cristiana? Diletta non e' certo l'unica che predica bene e razzola male, per fortuna c'e' la confessione e l'assoluzione dei peccati, in ogni caso lei non fa altro che accogliere il marito peccatore, dovrebbe divorziare per essere coerente alla sua fede?


Diletta sembra di subire la situazione....Se da una parte, in un 3d di agosto,diceva che non riusciva a guardare le foto perché le veniva da piangere poi asserisce che se viene a scoprire altri tradimenti,la separazione potrebbe essere una soluzione,ti rendi conto che qualcosa di non accettato e stonato c'è. ...Questo non è un tribunale ma si cerca di approfondire.Senno che senso ha scrivere qui?


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quindi si e' infatuato di un'altra persona e se le racconta e le racconta anche qua. Continuo a ritenerlo un comportamento criticabile soprattutto se viene portato fino in fondo e non si risolve in una sbandata passeggera.
> Per quanto riguarda la morale non esistono regole predefinite, per fortuna, e fin quando si resta nella sfera personale e non si pongono in essere comportamenti che ledano le altrui prerogative e liberta', per me e' davvero tutto permesso, questa e' una conquista che deve  essere protetta.
> E la morale cristiana? Diletta non e' certo l'unica che predica bene e razzola male, per fortuna c'e' la confessione e l'assoluzione dei peccati, in ogni caso lei non fa altro che accogliere il marito peccatore, dovrebbe divorziare per essere coerente alla sua fede?



Ciao

però è inutile continuare a scrivere le stesse cose, se Pinco non scrive. Certo che se la racconta. 

È Diletta stessa che ha proposto al marito che lui può andare con le prostitute. Non viceversa. E su questo punto si può pure discutere, che non implica come scelta alternativa il divorzio. Ma figuriamoci se quello è il fine. 


sienne


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ho mai contestato Diletta. Ne contesto alcune contraddizioni volte a dissimulare quel troppo che a volte le sfugge di dire....
> Ma relativamente al tuo post non trovo analogie. Forse mi son persa i passaggi in cui il marito lamenta punti deboli nel rapporto. *Lei lo descrive come un matrimonio perfetto.* E' il marito stesso ad essere imperfetto e con 'carita' cristiana' lei lo accetta e se lo tiene cosi com'e'.
> 
> Sul tradire sono d'accordo, non ci sono alibi che tengano, ma e' anche vero che ci sono moltissimi modi di tradire, anche il marito che si prende un anno sabbatico per coronare il sogno di fare il giro del mondo in barca a vela e lascia a casa la moglie con i figli piccoli, secondo me, tradisce.


io invece ho sempre capito che la Diletta ha fatto di necessità virtù, e che di certo non si sarebbe aspettata che il suo matrimonio diventasse quello che è adesso, appunto per questo spesso le si diceva che si è adattata, col tempo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' proprio il non attenersi a nulla che contesto, ma che ragionamento e' quello di accettare un fatto (la pomiciata) per 10 anni e poi d'un tratto svegliarsi e ricordarselo, proprio adesso che ne potrebbe pagare le conseguenze un figlio cosi' piccolo, ma anche lui stesso, come si sentira' quando questo figlio avra' un altro papa'?
> Ecco questo e' un ragionamento che non ha nulla, ne' rispetto per gli altri, ne' maturita' ne' coerenza ne' logica.
> Al contrario non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro diletta il cui matrimonio si basa su regole condivise per quanto "esecrabili" e comunque funziona, in questo caso si contestano soltanto scelte personali.


Condivido.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> io invece ho sempre capito che la Diletta ha fatto di necessità virtù, e che di certo non si sarebbe aspettata che il suo matrimonio diventasse quello che è adesso, appunto per questo spesso le si diceva che si è adattata, col tempo


Ecco. :up: Anche io ho avuto sempre questa lettura.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> io invece ho sempre capito che la Diletta ha fatto di necessità *virtù*, e che di certo non si sarebbe aspettata che il suo matrimonio diventasse quello che è adesso, appunto per questo spesso le si diceva che si è adattata, col tempo


Virtù?


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Virtù?



è un modo di dire italiano


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

spetta che attacco la solita nenia 
le idee di diletta possono essere criticabilissime ma non giustifica gli insulti e la gente col pollice d'appoggio ; basta alla decadenza.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

sì, anche a quella dei concetti:diletta basta con queste prostitute


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> io invece ho sempre capito che la Diletta* ha fatto di necessità virtù,* e che di certo non si sarebbe aspettata che il suo matrimonio diventasse quello che è adesso, appunto per questo spesso le si diceva che si è adattata, col tempo




Esattamente così! 
Né più né meno!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che quando ti infatui di un'altra persona, cerchi dei difetti e / o delle problematiche con il tuo partner di viaggio, per trovare una giustificazione a quello che stai provando e forse facendo. È più facile. Riversi così praticamente le colpe e le responsabilità sul partner. Al figlio potrai sempre dire, che per dieci anni ci hai provato, ma alla fine non ce l'hai fatta a superare e accettare.
> 
> ...



Ma non mi sembra...io ho la mia morale ed è univoca e non l'ho mai messa in discussione.
Lui ha la sua: su alcuni aspetti coincide con la mia, su altri meno (ma ci sto lavorando...).


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta che attacco la solita nenia
> le idee di diletta possono essere criticabilissime ma non giustifica gli insulti e la gente col pollice d'appoggio ; basta alla decadenza.


Hai rotto il cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> io invece ho sempre capito che la Diletta ha fatto di necessità virtù, e che di certo non si sarebbe aspettata che il suo matrimonio diventasse quello che è adesso, appunto per questo spesso le si diceva che si è adattata, col tempo


concordo
Ma non la spacci come la ricetta perfetta. Non spacci tuo marito come l'uomo tipo. non ti poni dall'altro come la moglie ideale che ha saputo capire suo marito a differenza di altre che non l'hanno fatto
Non ti metti in un piano di superiorità quando in realtà stai subendo una situazione che è lampante che non ti piace ma appunto te la fai andare bene
Per rispondere a quello che ieri avete detto del mio matrimonio
sono mesi che non metto il mio matrimonio come esempio da seguire. Se potessi vorrei che fosse diverso. sono anni che faccio il possibile perchè torni ad essere un vero matrimonio
La differenza abissale è che io stimo mio marito perchè non ha mai cercato di convincermi che tutti gli uomini siano come lui, che devo adattarmi a questa realtà perchè questa è la normalità.
La differenza è che non ha mandato me dallo psicologo o dal prete ma ci sta andando lui.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta sembra di subire la situazione....Se da una parte, in un 3d di agosto,diceva che non riusciva a guardare le foto perché le veniva da piangere poi asserisce che se viene a scoprire altri tradimenti,la separazione potrebbe essere una soluzione,ti rendi conto che qualcosa di non accettato e stonato c'è. ...Questo non è un tribunale ma si cerca di approfondire.Senno che senso ha scrivere qui?



Sì, ma che c'è di strano?
I miei sentimenti sono stati feriti ed è così, non si torna indietro.
Infatti le foto sono ancora ben archiviate e non ci penso neppure a riguardarle, non le voglio proprio riguardare.
Forse in futuro capiterà e vorrà dire che avrò fatto pace completa col passato. Per ora non è il caso.
Il mio matrimonio ormai ha molto poco di romantico, ma sembra funzionare ed era questo il primo obiettivo...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra...io ho la mia morale ed è univoca e non l'ho mai messa in discussione.
> Lui ha la sua: su alcuni aspetti coincide con la mia, su altri meno (ma ci sto lavorando...).


Ma è MEGLIO LA SUA. Che cazzo di morale sarebbe la tua "morale"? Ho il marito puttaniere e faccio finta di NIENTE SE LO STRONCA IN CULO AD UNA NIGERIANA ESCORT COL SITO E LE MAMMELLE ENORMI, e anzi, CASOMAI GLIELA PAGO PURE coi soldi della questua della messa? E che stracazzo di morale univoca sarebbe?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E' uno sbaglio verso mio marito*. Per me è stata la cosa giusta. So che non riesco a spiegarlo. Se estrapolo me dalla coppia era quello che volevo e non posso ne potrò mai rinnegarlo. Sarebbe mentire a me stessa.
> so che ho preso un mio principio e l'ho gettato dalla finestra. Mi sono posta mille volte domande. Non pensare che abbia fatto nulla con leggerezza e proprio perchè l'ho pensato e ripensato so che è stata la cosa giusta per me
> Egoismo puro. questo è certo
> Questo non significa che sia a favore del tradimento.



Alla faccia dello "sbaglio"...sei parecchio indulgente con te stessa, del resto si tenta sempre di assolversi no?
Per me, hai umiliato tuo marito all'ennesima potenza, roba da stracciarsi le vesti dall'indignazione.
Io mi sento male per lui e per tutte le corna che ha a sua insaputa.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è MEGLIO LA SUA. Che cazzo di morale sarebbe la tua "morale"? Ho il marito puttaniere e faccio finta di NIENTE SE LO STRONCA IN CULO AD UNA NIGERIANA ESCORT COL SITO E LE MAMMELLE ENORMI, e anzi, CASOMAI GLIELA PAGO PURE coi soldi della questua della messa? E che stracazzo di morale univoca sarebbe?


non gridare e non colorare con fervida immaginazione imitando oscuro


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alla faccia dello "sbaglio"...sei parecchio indulgente con te stessa, del resto si tenta sempre di assolversi no?
> Per me, hai umiliato tuo marito all'ennesima potenza, roba da stracciarsi le vesti dall'indignazione.
> Io mi sento male per lui e per* tutte le corn*a che ha a sua insaputa.


Intanto moderati. Primo
Se c'è una persona che non è indulgente con se stessa sono io e di sicuro lo sono molto meno di tuo marito che ne ha molti più motivi di me per non doverlo esserlo
sul numero di corna, pensa alle tue e soprattutto a con che tipo di donne è andato, va e andrà. Prima che oltre alle corna di ritrovi anche qualche simpatica malattia


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quindi si e' infatuato di un'altra persona e se le racconta e le racconta anche qua. Continuo a ritenerlo un comportamento criticabile soprattutto se viene portato fino in fondo e non si risolve in una sbandata passeggera.
> Per quanto riguarda la morale non esistono regole predefinite, per fortuna, e fin quando si resta nella sfera personale e non si pongono in essere comportamenti che ledano le altrui prerogative e liberta', per me e' davvero tutto permesso, questa e' una conquista che deve  essere protetta.
> E la morale cristiana? Diletta non e' certo l'unica che *predica bene e razzola male,* per fortuna c'e' la confessione e l'assoluzione dei peccati, in ogni caso lei non fa altro che accogliere il marito peccatore, dovrebbe divorziare per essere coerente alla sua fede?



Secondo me potresti dirlo se, avendo la morale che ho, le andassi invece contro comportandomi tutta al contrario.
Finché resto coerente...
Hai usato il termine giusto: accogliere, accoglienza (ma quanto è stato difficile!) che non vuol dire, però, zerbinaggio e coglionaggine, beninteso!


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Intanto moderati.* Primo
> Se c'è una persona che non è indulgente con se stessa sono io e di sicuro lo sono molto meno di tuo marito che ne ha molti più motivi di me per non doverlo esserlo
> sul numero di corna, pensa alle tue e soprattutto a con che tipo di donne è andato, va e andrà. Prima che oltre alle corna di ritrovi anche qualche simpatica malattia


lei.
dopo che le hanno detto di tutto con gli applausi della gente


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei.
> dopo che le hanno detto di tutto con gli applausi della gente


ti risulta che io l'abbia insultata?
Se la prenda con chi la insulta
Ho ampiamente scritto che approvo i concetti di Jb e non i modi e i termini. 
Quindi non capisco l'appunto a me


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo
> Ma non la spacci come la ricetta perfetta. Non spacci tuo marito come l'uomo tipo. non ti poni dall'altro come la moglie ideale che ha saputo capire suo marito a differenza di altre che non l'hanno fatto
> Non ti metti in un piano di superiorità quando in realtà stai subendo una situazione che è lampante che non ti piace ma appunto te la fai andare bene
> Per rispondere a quello che ieri avete detto del mio matrimonio
> ...



1°) mai vantata di essere la moglie ideale. Diciamo che sono stata "ideale" in quanto funzionale al non disfacimento del mio matrimonio, il mio.
2°) il tuo matrimonio non potrà mai più essere VERO, fino a che tu non confesserai a tuo marito il tradimento, ma tu non lo farai.
3°) stimare tuo marito: è il minimo...con quello che gli hai fatto!
4°) purtroppo sono ancora abbastanza convinta riguardo all'uomo tipo...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gridare e non colorare con fervida immaginazione imitando oscuro


Non sto gridando, sto evidenziando dei concetti. E non so neanche imitando nessuno perchè a) di stile ne ho da vendere e b) ho un ego smisurato di mio. Ma quello che devi capire dentro quella testa piena di basilico e pinoli è che se scrivo quello che scrivo sul mettere in culo, sborrare in bocca e quant'altro è perchè quest'idiota non si rende conto. Diletta pensa (o meglio non pensa) che le puttane siano, così, un'astrazione. Qualcosa di non ben definito, che esiste ma non esiste nel suo campo cognitivo. Lui le dice "ho troppo stress stasera devo sfogarmi" e per lei che vada con una vent'enne poco più grande della figlia o che sevizi a morte un quattordicenne incaprettato non fa alcuna differenza. Non le importa COSA VA A FARE. Le dice che va a puttane e tanto basta, perchè le puttane, ripeto, non fanno parte della sua vita, del suo mondo. E' come se anche smettesse di esistere quelle ore. E questa non è nè un virtù, nè una filosofiam nè nulla. E' ignavia, vigliacchieria, ipocrisia. Questo è. Questo è, e non c'è un cazzo da aggiungere in merito.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti risulta che io l'abbia insultata?
> Se la prenda con chi la insulta
> Ho ampiamente scritto che approvo i concetti di Jb e non i modi e i termini.
> Quindi non capisco l'appunto a me


mi risulta che i modi li approvi  se lo chiami in appoggio sapendo cosa ne consegue


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei.
> dopo che le hanno detto di tutto con gli applausi della gente


E finiscila con sta cazzo di buona creanza di facciata. Oh. Che poi dentro quella testa ti frullano le peggio robe e non le scrivi solo perchè "oddio chissà cosa penseranno mai".


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

è ben probabile che mi sbaglio. Ma quando ti leggo ho come l'impressione che sia la tua paura di dover soffrire nuovamente per una scoperta, che ti spinge. Per proteggerti da una ulteriore sofferenza, e per non dover fare i conti con le scelte che hai preso, espandi il tutto su un fattore di generi. Assolvi tuo marito e te stessa da una forza maggiore adeguandoti. Andrebbe bene tutto. Ma non vendermela come la soluzione e come un vivere la coppia in modo vero. Quando è la paura a dettare ... di vero c'è ben poco. Secondo me. È la consapevolezza di chi si ha di fronte. 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1°) mai vantata di essere la moglie ideale. Diciamo che sono stata "ideale" in quanto funzionale al non disfacimento del mio matrimonio, il mio.
> 2°) il tuo matrimonio non potrà mai più essere VERO, fino a che tu non confesserai a tuo marito il tradimento, ma tu non lo farai.
> 3°) stimare tuo marito: è il minimo...con quello che gli hai fatto!
> 4°) purtroppo sono ancora abbastanza convinta riguardo all'uomo tipo...


1) funzionale a tuo marito non al tuo matrimonio
2) sarà vero il tuo con uno che si vuota le palle con chi gli capita
3) peccato che tuo marito non stimi te nonostante quello che ti ha fatto
4) anche io sono convinta che l'uomo tipo non fa sesso con la moglie


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è ben probabile che mi sbaglio. Ma quando ti leggo ho come l'impressione che sia la tua paura di dover soffrire nuovamente per una scoperta, che ti spinge. Per proteggerti da una ulteriori sofferenza, e per non dover fare i conti con le scelte che hai preso, espandi il tutto su un fattore di generi. Assolvi tuo marito e te stessa da una forza maggiore adeguandoti. Andrebbe bene tutto. Ma non vendermela come la soluzione e come un vivere la coppia in modo vero. Quando è la paura a dettare ... di vero c'è ben poco. Secondo me. È la consapevolezza di chi si ha di fronte.
> 
> ...


condivido


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

*JB, ti volevo dire...*

...ti volevo dire...
di andare
*AFFANCULO!!!*
:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E finiscila con sta cazzo di buona creanza di facciata. Oh. Che poi dentro quella testa ti frullano le peggio robe e non le scrivi solo perchè "oddio chissà cosa penseranno mai".


ma non volevo fare quella originale? ti contraddici


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi risulta che i modi li approvi  se lo chiami in appoggio sapendo cosa ne consegue


Ti risulta male ma non importa


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è ben probabile che mi sbaglio. Ma quando ti leggo ho come l'impressione che sia la tua paura di dover soffrire nuovamente per una scoperta, che ti spinge. Per proteggerti da una ulteriore sofferenza, e per non dover fare i conti con le scelte che hai preso, espandi il tutto su un fattore di generi. Assolvi tuo marito e te stessa da una forza maggiore adeguandoti. Andrebbe bene tutto. Ma non vendermela come la soluzione e come un vivere la coppia in modo vero. Quando è la paura a dettare ... di vero c'è ben poco. Secondo me. È la consapevolezza di chi si ha di fronte.
> 
> sienne


E darò questa impressione, ma è appunto solo un'impressione.
Io ho trovato questa soluzione e l'ho ideata solo e soltanto perché la cosa non mi turba per niente.
L'ho ideata per la salvaguardia del matrimonio, conoscendomi bene e sapendo che, se mi sentirò ancora presa in giro, sarà finita e finirà molto ma molto male...
Senza contare che ci rimetteremo tutti: lui, io e la famiglia. Andrà tutto a ramengo.
Oso dire che quello che ci rimetterà di più sarà lui in quanto, come ben sappiamo, la legge è dalla parte di noi donne, quindi, in parole molto povere:
"uomo avvisato mezzo salvato".

Come vedi, la mia è una visione altamente pratica, eppure ad adottarla è stata una idealista, una che credeva immensamente ai valori più elevati di quel sentimento fra un uomo e una donna chiamato Amore, una che ha dovuto ridimensionare il suo di amore ad un livello imbarazzante di mediocrità a cui non avrebbe mai creduto.
Una che ha ancora del sentimento verso chi ha scelto come compagno di vita e che non cessa di avere speranze per il futuro perché la speranza è una forza che dà colore alla vita e ti aiuta nella vita stessa.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non volevo fare quella originale? ti contraddici


Più che altro sei una contraddizione tu. Vuoi fare l'originale epperò senza essere troppo anticonformista. Una sorta di mezzo accrocchio che nove volte su dieci fa cagare proprio in virtù di un'allucinante dicotomia che funziona solo nella tua testa.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E darò questa impressione, ma è appunto solo un'impressione.
> Io ho trovato questa soluzione e l'ho ideata solo e soltanto perché la cosa non mi turba per niente.
> L'ho ideata per la salvaguardia del matrimonio, conoscendomi bene e sapendo che, se mi sentirò ancora presa in giro, sarà finita e finirà molto ma molto male...
> Senza contare che ci rimetteremo tutti: lui, io e la famiglia. Andrà tutto a ramengo.
> ...



E' questo il problema secondo me. 
Che hai modificato la tua idea per farti andare bene una cosa che non ti andava bene e ti convinci che quello in cui credevi non esiste.
hai i tuoi motivi per farlo, ma non spacciarti per serena. Perchè non puoi esserlo se hai dovuto rinunciare a te mentre chi ti sta di fianco non ha rinunciato a nulla


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sto gridando, sto evidenziando dei concetti. E non so neanche imitando nessuno perchè a) di stile ne ho da vendere e b) ho un ego smisurato di mio. Ma quello che devi capire dentro quella testa piena di basilico e pinoli è che se scrivo quello che scrivo sul mettere in culo, sborrare in bocca e quant'altro è perchè quest'idiota non si rende conto. Diletta pensa (o meglio non pensa) che le puttane siano, così, un'astrazione. Qualcosa di non ben definito, che esiste ma non esiste nel suo campo cognitivo. Lui le dice "ho troppo stress stasera devo sfogarmi" e* per lei che vada con una vent'enne poco più grande della figlia o che sevizi a morte un quattordicenne incaprettato non fa alcuna differenza.* Non le importa COSA VA A FARE. Le dice che va a puttane e tanto basta, perchè le puttane, ripeto, non fanno parte della sua vita, del suo mondo. E' come se anche smettesse di esistere quelle ore. E questa non è nè un virtù, nè una filosofiam nè nulla. E' ignavia, vigliacchieria, ipocrisia. Questo è. Questo è, e non c'è un cazzo da aggiungere in merito.


?????
ma questo dove lo hai letto??
la Diletta ha sempre parlato di belle foto sui siti internet, e per me quello è, poichè l'alternativa sarebbe che allora non dovremmo credere più a nessuno...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ?????
> ma questo dove lo hai letto??
> la Diletta ha sempre parlato di belle foto sui siti internet, e per me quello è, poichè l'alternativa sarebbe che allora non dovremmo credere più a nessuno...


Ti amo.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo
> Ma non la spacci come la ricetta perfetta. Non spacci tuo marito come l'uomo tipo. non ti poni dall'altro come la moglie ideale che ha saputo capire suo marito a differenza di altre che non l'hanno fatto
> Non ti metti in un piano di superiorità quando in realtà stai subendo una situazione che è lampante che non ti piace ma appunto te la fai andare bene
> Per rispondere a *quello che ieri avete detto del mio matrimonio*
> ...



per la precisione, ieri ti ho solo detto che non capivo come facevi a contestare alla Diletta di condividere la vita con un uomo che non la pensa come lei, quando anche nel vostro matrimonio a me non sembra che la pensiate UGUALE
del resto pure il mio compagno ed io mica la pensiamo uguale, davvero non capisco queste ingerenze nei fatti altrui


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo.



osti, sembri stermy quando partiva per la tangente non ascoltando più nessuno! (in pratica sempre)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo il problema secondo me.
> Che hai modificato la tua idea per farti andare bene una cosa che non ti andava bene e ti convinci che quello in cui credevi non esiste.
> hai i tuoi motivi per farlo, ma non spacciarti per serena. Perchè non puoi esserlo se hai dovuto rinunciare a te mentre chi ti sta di fianco non ha rinunciato a nulla


Farfalla, ti invito a lasciare perdere.
La gente può spacciare qualsiasi cosa voglia, anche la falsa serenità. Non sto parlando di libertà di espressione, ma di libertà di pensiero.
Senza contare che oltre a essere totalmente inutile (l'atteggiamento di sprone a diletta intendo), dà modo di attaccarti a chi ultimamente non sa fare altro.

@minerva: hai rotto il cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti risulta che io l'abbia insultata?
> Se la prenda con chi la insulta
> Ho ampiamente scritto che approvo i concetti di Jb e non i modi e i termini.
> Quindi non capisco l'appunto a me


L'hai insultata ripetutamente, e non intendo parolacce, questa è stata una mia lettura, se non era la tua intenzione ok.

Secondo me comunque la tua risposta  alla sua è stata esagerata visto i termini e i modi che si usano qua dentro, e poi alla fine ha detto che cosa di sbagliato?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti, sembri stermy quando partiva per la tangente non ascoltando più nessuno! (in pratica sempre)


Quella che parla è la nolstagia canaglia, caro amore mio felino.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> per la precisione, ieri ti ho solo detto che non capivo come facevi a contestare alla Diletta di condividere la vita con un uomo che non la pensa come lei, quando anche nel vostro matrimonio a me non sembra che la pensiate UGUALE
> del resto pure il mio compagno ed io mica la pensiamo uguale, davvero non capisco queste ingerenze nei fatti altrui


Ma ingerenze di che?
Se io parlo del mio matrimonio in un forum è normale che tu o chiunque altro dica la sua. Non sono ingerenze
Non è che ti busso alla porta senza conoscerti e sapere nulla di te e ti dico che il tuo matrimonio fa cagare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E darò questa impressione, ma è appunto solo un'impressione.
> Io ho trovato questa soluzione e l'ho ideata solo e soltanto perché la cosa non mi turba per niente.
> L'ho ideata per la salvaguardia del matrimonio, conoscendomi bene e sapendo che, se mi sentirò ancora presa in giro, sarà finita e finirà molto ma molto male...
> Senza contare che ci rimetteremo tutti: lui, io e la famiglia. Andrà tutto a ramengo.
> ...


Diletta: ma tu, esattamente, perché d vi stare qui a spiegare le tue scelte se sono buone per te?


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ingerenze di che?
> Se io parlo del mio matrimonio in un forum è normale che tu o chiunque altro dica la sua. Non sono ingerenze
> Non è che ti busso alla porta senza conoscerti e sapere nulla di te e ti dico che il tuo matrimonio fa cagare



appunto, ingerenze a parole


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla, ti invito a lasciare perdere.
> La gente può spacciare qualsiasi cosa voglia, anche la falsa serenità. Non sto parlando di libertà di espressione, ma di libertà di pensiero.
> 
> @minerva: hai rotto il cazzo.


condivido


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella che parla è la nolstagia canaglia, caro amore mio felino.



no no, lo sembri davvero


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido



che poi la Diletta si "difende" benissimo da sola, secondo me

e anche solo con il suo modo di fare tranquillo, non è che le parte la centralina


----------



## zanna (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E darò questa impressione, ma è appunto solo un'impressione.
> Io ho trovato questa soluzione e l'ho ideata solo e soltanto perché la cosa non mi turba per niente.
> L'ho ideata per la salvaguardia del matrimonio, conoscendomi bene e sapendo che, se mi sentirò ancora presa in giro, sarà finita e finirà molto ma molto male...
> Senza contare che ci rimetteremo tutti: lui, io e la famiglia. Andrà tutto a ramengo.
> ...


Sai da una parte lo comprendo dall'altra quanto mi fa incazzare questa cosa :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ... ma tanto


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Sai da una parte lo comprendo dall'altra quanto mi fa incazzare questa cosa :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ... ma tanto



Vai a Casablanca. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che poi la Diletta si "difende" benissimo da sola, secondo me
> 
> e anche solo con il suo modo di fare tranquillo, non è che le parte la centralina


Ma che si difende, scrive una fesseria appresso all'altra. Che è, difendersi? L'unica che gli stai dietro sei tu ma solo per sto cazzo d'approccio "utilitaristico" che hai nelle cose, ma cazzo vorrei vedere te se il tuo fidanzato uscisse una sera dicendoti che è troppo stressato e deve sfogarsi a mignotte. Oh. Che poi vada bene a LEI non ci piove, ma allora CAZZO non desse consigli ad ALTRI, perchè è come una che si fa pestare dal marito e s'inventa che tutti gli uomini sono così che dice a qualcuno che è nella sua stessa condizione di non denunciarlo che tanto è inutile, bastano un paio di settimane ed i lividi sono spariti. E se cazzo pensi che stia esagerando come Stermy non hai capito proprio un beneamato cazzo ma ti amo lo stesso perchè sei tu.


----------



## zanna (29 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai a Casablanca. :rotfl:


:fumo:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che poi la Diletta si "difende" benissimo da sola, secondo me
> 
> e anche solo con il suo modo di fare tranquillo, non è che le parte la centralina


ma certo, era per partecipare


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :fumo:



Capito, ti hanno detto che data la non mole dell'oggetto in questione eri inoperabile.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che poi la Diletta si "difende" benissimo da sola, secondo me
> 
> e anche solo con il suo modo di fare tranquillo, non è che le parte* la centralina*


Maschiaccio.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che si difende, scrive una fesseria appresso all'altra. Che è, difendersi? *L'unica che gli stai dietro sei tu ma solo per sto cazzo d'approccio "utilitaristico" che hai nelle cose,* ma cazzo vorrei vedere te se il tuo fidanzato uscisse una sera dicendoti che è troppo stressato e deve sfogarsi a mignotte. Oh. Che poi vada bene a LEI non ci piove, ma allora CAZZO non desse consigli ad ALTRI, perchè è come una che si fa pestare dal marito e s'inventa che tutti gli uomini sono così che dice a qualcuno che è nella sua stessa condizione di non denunciarlo che tanto è inutile, bastano un paio di settimane ed i lividi sono spariti. E se cazzo pensi che stia esagerando come Stermy non hai capito proprio un beneamato cazzo ma ti amo lo stesso perchè sei tu.


non è affatto così, o meglio è vero che sono una bieca materialista, tuttavia proprio il mio compagno mi ispira una tenerezza infinita, è come una specie di contrappasso:singleeye:, per me quello che lui è e fa è diversissimo da tutto il resto, quindi chissà cosa penserei/farei, sinceramente non ne ho idea....a parte non dare consigli agli altri


----------



## zanna (29 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capito, ti hanno detto che *data la non mole dell'oggetto in questione eri inoperabile*.


Benvenuto Cellone :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

Mizzica, sono volati gli stracci.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica, sono volati gli stracci.





desideri aggiungere qualcosa?


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica, sono volati gli stracci.



Ciao

ho saltato allora qualche passaggio. 
Mi è sembrato una discussione normale ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' proprio il non attenersi a nulla che contesto, ma che ragionamento e' quello di accettare un fatto (la pomiciata) per 10 anni e poi d'un tratto svegliarsi e ricordarselo, proprio adesso che ne potrebbe pagare le conseguenze un figlio cosi' piccolo, ma anche lui stesso, come si sentira' quando questo figlio avra' un altro papa'?
> Ecco questo e' un ragionamento che non ha nulla, ne' rispetto per gli altri, ne' maturita' ne' coerenza ne' logica.
> Al contrario non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro diletta il cui matrimonio si basa su regole condivise per quanto "esecrabili" e comunque funziona, in questo caso si contestano soltanto scelte personali.



Mica è accanimento verso le sue scelte personali. É che per sdoganare le sue scelte, o meglio quelle del marito perché Diletta l'unica cosa che ha scelto é di farsele andare bene, ad ogni pié sospinto la nostra Dilly dichiara che tutti gli uomini sono come suo marito. Te compreso. Vedi un po' se condividi.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Il più sano c'ha la rogna, si dice, no?
Alla fine, in diverse maniere, siamo tutti nelle stesse condizioni di dover accettare un compromesso.
Chi più chi meno, nessuno ha quello che avrebbe voluto.
Diletta non ha il marito che vorrebbe.
Farfalla non credo che sia felice di trovare in una relazione extraconiugale l'equilibrio che manca al matrimonio
E potrei continuare, inserendo anche me o altri... traditi, traditori, tutti più o meno infelici o con la sensazione di qualcosa che manca e mancherà a tempo indefinito dalla loro vita.
Specchiarsi nelle infelicità degli altri può servire solo quando ci fa rendere conto della causa delle nostre, ma non deve essere consolatorio.
E nemmeno un modo per soddisfare il proprio ego sentendosi superiori agli altri.
O per nasconderci dietro una maschera, un personaggio, un'identità più o meno falsa.
Il forum è utile solo quando ci consente di capire noi stessi e la maniera per combattere questa infelicità.


----------



## Pincopal (29 Aprile 2015)

Parlare qui del fattaccio dell'Università mi ha aiutato molto, per la prima volta ho raccontato la cosa ed è una sorta di liberazione che mi ha permesso di mettere meglio a fuoco la questione successa tanti anni fa.
A livello di cuore l'avevo superata, evidentemente! Ma non a livello di testa.
D'altronde negli anni successivi è stata per me una compagna con cui ho condiviso gioie e dolori e non hai mai più dato segni di stranezze (giusto per rispondere a Irrisoluto che me lo ha chiesto un paio di volte).
Sono sempre più convinto che mi stavo costruendo un alibi, tanto è forte il desiderio dell'altra persona.

Questi giorni abbiamo parlato naturalmente, e posso anche dire che la mancanza di attrazione sessuale era evidentemente una questione passeggera. Se c'è tranquillità e dialogo le cose funzionano.
Sono un po' preoccupato perché per far funzionare le cose lei ha bisogno di serenità, e per la vita che sono a chiamato fare non sarà per niente facile.

Rimane per me da chiarire come togliermi dalla testa la collega. La fase eccitazione, palpitazioni, farfalle allo stomaco è quasi passata, ma penso a lei quasi di continuo.
E mia moglie si è accorta, perché mi ha detto che da una decina di giorni è cambiato il modo con cui la guardo.


----------



## Traccia (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Il più sano c'ha la rogna, si dice, no*?
> Alla fine, in diverse maniere, siamo tutti nelle stesse condizioni di dover accettare un compromesso.
> Chi più chi meno, nessuno ha quello che avrebbe voluto.
> Diletta non ha il marito che vorrebbe.
> ...


il più pulito...
si dice a Roma


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il più sano c'ha la rogna, si dice, no?
> Alla fine, in diverse maniere, siamo tutti nelle stesse condizioni di dover accettare un compromesso.
> Chi più chi meno, nessuno ha quello che avrebbe voluto.
> Diletta non ha il marito che vorrebbe.
> ...


Minchia che palle. Non è manco divertente come i titoli di coda di certi film anni 80, tipo che coso è finito far questo e quell'altro a fare quell'altro (appunto).


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il più sano c'ha la rogna, si dice, no?
> Alla fine, in diverse maniere, siamo tutti nelle stesse condizioni di dover accettare un compromesso.
> Chi più chi meno, nessuno ha quello che avrebbe voluto.
> Diletta non ha il marito che vorrebbe.
> ...



quoto

 e secondo te la Diletta è mediamente infelice? a me non sembra


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> desideri aggiungere qualcosa?


No no.
Paura


----------



## Traccia (29 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Parlare qui del fattaccio dell'Università mi ha aiutato molto, per la prima volta ho raccontato la cosa ed è una sorta di liberazione che mi ha permesso di mettere meglio a fuoco la questione successa tanti anni fa.
> A livello di cuore l'avevo superata, evidentemente! Ma non a livello di testa.
> D'altronde negli anni successivi è stata per me una compagna con cui ho condiviso gioie e dolori e non hai mai più dato segni di stranezze (giusto per rispondere a Irrisoluto che me lo ha chiesto un paio di volte).
> Sono sempre più convinto che mi stavo costruendo un alibi, tanto è forte il desiderio dell'altra persona.
> ...


bello
goditi queste sensazioni 
senza fare danni
ma goditele, perchè son belle,
tutte tue
è un lusso sentire il cuore che batte e si emoziona ancora così


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Parlare qui del fattaccio dell'Università mi ha aiutato molto, per la prima volta ho raccontato la cosa ed è una sorta di liberazione che mi ha permesso di mettere meglio a fuoco la questione successa tanti anni fa.
> 
> A livello di cuore l'avevo superata, evidentemente! Ma non a livello di testa.
> 
> ...



Dalla testa non te la togli. Specie se quelle farfalle ti premono tanto. Ricorda che le farfalle durano pochino però. Giusto il tempo che serve perché una cosa non sia più una novità.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> e secondo te la Diletta è mediamente infelice? a me non sembra



Una domanda a cui mi è impossibile dare una risposta.
Sono ateo ma ti posso solo dire che frequentando l'ambiente delle chiese ho visto tollerare con manifesta serenità situazioni anche peggiori.
Un solo esempio, una coppia di nostra conoscenza, lui omosessuale, sposatosi ugualmente grazie all'intraprendenza del prete che lo fece incontrare con una donna del quartiere.
Coppia apparentemente serena (vista dal di fuori).
Che queste siano operazioni di facciata oppure manifestazioni di fede, ripeto, come ateo, non mi sento di dirlo.
Non le comprendo e mi fermo lì, senza pretendere di trovare una risposta in mancanza di confronto diretto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il più sano c'ha la rogna, si dice, no?
> Alla fine, in diverse maniere, siamo tutti nelle stesse condizioni di dover accettare un compromesso.
> Chi più chi meno, nessuno ha quello che avrebbe voluto.
> Diletta non ha il marito che vorrebbe.
> ...


Il tuo post sarebbe perfetto se dessi un nome e cognome ( o più di uno) a ciascuna opzione, con prove alla mano.
Altrimenti rischia di essere a sua volta consolatorio.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla, ti invito a lasciare perdere.
> *La gente può spacciare qualsiasi cosa voglia, anche la falsa serenità. Non sto parlando di libertà di espressione, ma di libertà di pensiero.
> Senza contare che oltre a essere totalmente inutile (l'atteggiamento di sprone a diletta intendo), dà modo di attaccarti a chi ultimamente non sa fare altro.*
> 
> @minerva: hai rotto il cazzo.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo post sarebbe perfetto se dessi un nome e cognome ( o più di uno) a ciascuna opzione, con prove alla mano.
> Altrimenti rischia di essere a sua volta consolatorio.




Lo stesso vale per te sul primo post sopra quello in neretto. Stai toppando forte. E' una mia impressione.

Credo che sia tu che danny non abbiate bisogno nè di fare nick nè di altro. il resto che tu consigli è soltanto istigazione, cosa di cui io mi sono trattenuto non ponendoti prima la domanda, domanda che sto facendoti dopo il post che hai scritto a danny.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo post sarebbe perfetto se *dessi un nome e cognome* ( o più di uno) a ciascuna opzione, con *prove* alla mano.
> Altrimenti rischia di essere a sua volta consolatorio.


Basta leggere quanto viene scritto su questo forum per comprenderlo.
Al di là di quello che effettivamente si scrive.
O del modo in cui lo si fa.
C'è una certa parte di persone che è in sofferenza da tempo e lo si comprende.
Poi altre che danno la sensazione di essere qui per altro.
Per pascersi di quella sofferenza.
E per sentirsi al di sopra di essa.
Ma il solo fatto che stiano qui mi da la sensazione che facciano parte dello stesso girone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il più sano c'ha la rogna, si dice, no?
> Alla fine, in diverse maniere, siamo tutti nelle stesse condizioni di dover accettare un compromesso.
> Chi più chi meno, nessuno ha quello che avrebbe voluto.
> Diletta non ha il marito che vorrebbe.
> ...



Partendo dall'assunto che solo un demente conosce la perfetta felicità... Relativizzando all'estremo come stai facendo tu, che peraltro stai accomunando tutti in una considerazione che non condivido, l'unica risposta accettabile per quasi tutti i 3d sarebbe: Condoglianze.
Il fatto di non avere tutto quello che si avrebbe voluto é la molla per andare avanti, per cambiare qualcosa, a volte tutto, della propria vita. Confrontarsi con altri serve a prendere atto di possibili realtà oltre quella che conosciamo. Se annichiliamo ogni possibilità con la considerazione che contiene parte di infelicità ci rifugiamo solo dal cambiamento. Secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Basta leggere quanto viene scritto su questo forum per comprenderlo.
> Al di là di quello che effettivamente si scrive.
> O del modo in cui lo si fa.
> C'è una certa parte di persone che è in sofferenza da tempo e lo si comprende.
> ...


Ecchelallà. Salve, buongiorno. Sono JB, spaco botilia ammazo familia.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Basta leggere quanto viene scritto su questo forum per comprenderlo.
> Al di là di quello che effettivamente si scrive.
> O del modo in cui lo si fa.
> C'è una certa parte di persone che è in sofferenza da tempo e lo si comprende.
> ...


Raramente succede con te, non sono d'accordo .


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ti volevo dire...
> di andare
> *AFFANCULO!!!*
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:



Brava. mi dimentico sempre.


----------



## disincantata (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Irrisoluto, una scusa o una motivazione per un compromesso che è speranza o illusione per molti si deve trovare...
> A 20 anni diciamo che ci si può lasciare si torna a casa dei genitori si esce con gli amici e la vita riparte...
> A 50... di difficoltà in più ne hai e non poche.
> L'età conta e non poco nelle scelte.
> ...


Straquoto, e figuriamoci quando ti capita a 60 anni!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava. mi dimentico sempre.


Ma così sembra l'invito per una festicciola da bambini al MacDonald's. Lo vuoi un Happy Meal? Con Tubarao (sempre santo) la prossima volta magari andate lì. C'esce pure il giochino così ti trastulli (dall'Happy Meal dico).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E darò questa impressione, ma è appunto solo un'impressione.
> Io ho trovato questa soluzione e l'ho ideata solo e soltanto perché la cosa non mi turba per niente.
> L'ho ideata per la salvaguardia del matrimonio, conoscendomi bene e sapendo che, se mi sentirò ancora presa in giro, sarà finita e finirà molto ma molto male...
> Senza contare che ci rimetteremo tutti: lui, io e la famiglia. Andrà tutto a ramengo.
> ...


Insomma loro con rara pervicacia si ostinano a dirti...

Guarda Diletta che la tua soluzione è Apparentemente perfetta, ma in realtà sbagliata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:facepalm:

Ma mia cara giunti a certi punti vale il detto veneto:

Cara, tegnemose da conto!


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Partendo dall'assunto che solo un demente conosce la perfetta felicità... Relativizzando all'estremo come stai facendo tu, che peraltro stai accomunando tutti in una considerazione che non condivido, l'unica risposta accettabile per quasi tutti i 3d sarebbe: Condoglianze.
> *Il fatto di non avere tutto quello che si avrebbe voluto é la molla per andare avanti, per cambiare qualcosa, a volte tutto, della propria vita. Confrontarsi con altri serve a prendere atto di possibili realtà oltre quella che conosciamo. Se annichiliamo ogni possibilità con la considerazione che contiene parte di infelicità ci rifugiamo solo dal cambiamento. Secondo me*.


Perfettamente d'accordo.:up::up:
Siamo qui per questo.
Per confrontarci annullando anche le false convinzioni che abbiamo di noi.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Partendo dall'assunto che* solo un demente conosce la perfetta felicità..*. Relativizzando all'estremo come stai facendo tu, che peraltro stai accomunando tutti in una considerazione che non condivido, l'unica risposta accettabile per quasi tutti i 3d sarebbe: Condoglianze.
> *Il fatto di non avere tutto quello che si avrebbe voluto é la molla per andare avanti,* per cambiare qualcosa, a volte tutto, della propria vita. Confrontarsi con altri serve a prendere atto di possibili realtà oltre quella che conosciamo. Se annichiliamo ogni possibilità con la considerazione che contiene parte di infelicità ci rifugiamo solo dal cambiamento. Secondo me.



perfetta, no, tuttavia sentirsi appagati etc. non è forse la felicità?

che, come diceva Wilde, non è avere ciò che si desidera, ma desiderare ciò che si ha

poi secondo me l'unica felicità possibile è quella che discende direttamente dalla REALTA', e non la si può di certo trovare andando dietro ad elucubrazioni evanescenti che non portano a nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo il problema secondo me.
> Che hai modificato la tua idea per farti andare bene una cosa che non ti andava bene e ti convinci che quello in cui credevi non esiste.
> hai i tuoi motivi per farlo, ma non spacciarti per serena. Perchè non puoi esserlo se hai dovuto rinunciare a te mentre chi ti sta di fianco non ha rinunciato a nulla


La grandezza di Diletta sta in questo:
Ha dovuto far fronte a questo:

" Anche se tu mi sei stato infedele, io tuttavia, rimarrò fedele al nostro matrimonio."

E non penso proprio che sia una scelta fatta dicendo, ah ma tanto non sarei capace di fare di diverso...

Facile dire, ah guarda se vuoi andare a puttane basta che tu me lo dica e io sto serena...

Bisogna vedere però se esiste sulla faccia della terra un marito che ha il coraggio di dire alla moglie ah sai stasera vado a puttane, vedi son sincero.

Ed è lì che non si coglie il paradosso geniale della morale di Diletta.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La grandezza di Diletta sta in questo:
> Ha dovuto far fronte a questo:
> 
> " Anche se tu mi sei stato infedele, io tuttavia, rimarrò fedele al nostro matrimonio."
> ...


La grandezza di DIletta sta nel fatto che fa fare al marito il cazzo che vuole come vorresti che tua moglie facesse con te. O come fa tua moglie con te, che ti lascia perdere perchè sei un coglione. Questo è. Il resto sono fesserie che metti una dietro l'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La grandezza di Diletta sta in questo:
> 
> Ha dovuto far fronte a questo:
> 
> ...



Quello non è coraggio . Lo puoi definire in tanti modi ma di coraggioso non vi è nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> perfetta, no, tuttavia sentirsi appagati etc. non è forse la felicità?
> 
> che, come diceva Wilde, non è avere ciò che si desidera, ma desiderare ciò che si ha
> 
> poi secondo me l'unica felicità possibile è quella che discende direttamente dalla REALTA', e non la si può di certo trovare andando dietro ad elucubrazioni evanescenti che non portano a nulla...



Wilde infatti morì rovinato disperato e alcoolizzato. Negli ultimi anni della sua vita mostrò disprezzo per come l'aveva condotta . Della felicità da quello che ho letto della sua vita ha conosciuto ben poco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma così sembra l'invito per una festicciola da bambini al MacDonald's. Lo vuoi un Happy Meal? Con Tubarao (sempre santo) la prossima volta magari andate lì. C'esce pure il giochino così ti trastulli (dall'Happy Meal dico).



Mangia riso in bianco dicono che aiuti


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello non è coraggio . Lo puoi definire in tanti modi ma di coraggioso non vi è nulla.



Per me è mandare giù il rospo, che altro non posso/so fare.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo post sarebbe perfetto se dessi un nome e cognome ( o più di uno) a ciascuna opzione, con prove alla mano.
> Altrimenti rischia di essere a sua volta consolatorio.


Brava.Che almeno parte uno spunto di discussione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è mandare giù il rospo, che altro non posso/so fare.



Hai letto male. Dire a tua moglie dopo una lite che te ne vai a puttane non è coraggio. Perché se lo faceva con la buon'anima della mia bisnonna un esemplare di metà ottocento affatto illuminista alta un metro e ottanta e con due mani come due badili forse almeno si poteva parlare di sprezzo del pericolo. Ma il coraggio é un'altra cosa.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai letto male. Dire a tua moglie dopo una lite che te ne vai a puttane non è coraggio. Perché se lo faceva con la buon'anima della mia bisnonna un esemplare di metà ottocento affatto illuminista alta un metro e ottanta e con due mani come due badili forse almeno si poteva parlare di sprezzo del pericolo. Ma il coraggio é un'altra cosa.


Abbiamo letto male tutti e due.
Lui ha fatto lo stronzo.
Lei ha mandato giù il rospo.


----------



## Ecate (29 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La *grandezza* di Diletta sta in questo:
> Ha dovuto far fronte a questo:
> 
> " Anche se tu mi sei stato infedele, io tuttavia, rimarrò fedele al nostro matrimonio."
> ...


lascio parlare i grassetti
sembra un gioco tipo
"unire i puntini"


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2015)

*esimia professoressa Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai letto male. Dire a tua moglie dopo una lite che te ne vai a puttane non è coraggio. Perché se lo faceva con la buon'anima della mia bisnonna un esemplare di metà ottocento affatto illuminista alta un metro e ottanta e con due mani come due badili forse almeno si poteva parlare di sprezzo del pericolo. Ma il coraggio é un'altra cosa.





danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo letto male tutti e due.
> Lui ha fatto lo stronzo.
> Lei ha mandato giù il rospo.


lei è donna di cultura,mi dia un motivo valido per non abbattere a roncolate l'utente Danny e poi usarne la carcassa per Colei cui nulla può essere negato


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lei è donna di cultura,mi dia un motivo valido per non abbattere a roncolate l'utente Danny e poi usarne la carcassa per Colei cui nulla può essere negato



Perply... sbri e io stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa... compreso?


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perply... sbri e io stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa... compreso?


State dicendo la stessa cosa?:singleeye:


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> State dicendo la stessa cosa?:singleeye:


Analisi del periodo
CITO Sbriciolata:
*1)Dire a tua moglie dopo una lite che te ne vai a puttane non è coraggio.* 
2) Perché se lo faceva con la buon'anima della mia bisnonna un esemplare di metà ottocento affatto illuminista alta un metro e ottanta e con due mani come due badili forse almeno si poteva parlare di sprezzo del pericolo. Ma il coraggio é un'altra cosa.
1) Non è coraggio, E' al minimo essere uno stronzo o un cretino.
2) D'accordissimo. Se lo fai con Diletta che MANDA GIU'IL ROSPO non hai coraggio. Sei lo stronzo di cui sopra.
Poi io ho letto male l'intervento di prima, lei ha compreso male il mio


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

ho soltanto un neurone, mi perdo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lei è donna di cultura,mi dia un motivo valido per non abbattere a roncolate l'utente Danny e poi usarne la carcassa per Colei cui nulla può essere negato



Master il cane gli ha mangiato i compiti. L'ho visto io con i miei occhi.


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perply... sbri e io stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa... compreso?


ho chiesto un motivo per non staccarti la testa a colpi d'ascia,non l'analisi logica del testo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mangia riso in bianco dicono che aiuti


Anche scrivere "JB bruto cativo ti pordo dall'avocad, brava Dile mandalo a fare in gulo de l'apoggio berghe' anche ze ti scrive le cose vere lo fa brutto e quindi CATIVO! ". Evve'? Porca puttana.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello non è coraggio . Lo puoi definire in tanti modi ma di coraggioso non vi è nulla.


Ma è un esemplare paradosso.
E il sistema Diletta, tiene, suo malgrado, sotto scacco il marito.
E' un sistema simile a quello usato dagli alleati, quando fummo invitati a votare liberamente nel 1948.
Votate liberi! Ma se vince la DC avviene questo, se vince il PC avviene quest'altro.

Se parliamo di coraggio, per me il vero coraggio lo mostra Diletta ogni giorno della sua vita.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Analisi del periodo
> CITO Sbriciolata:
> *1)Dire a tua moglie dopo una lite che te ne vai a puttane non è coraggio.*
> 2) Perché se lo faceva con la buon'anima della mia bisnonna un esemplare di metà ottocento affatto illuminista alta un metro e ottanta e con due mani come due badili forse almeno si poteva parlare di sprezzo del pericolo. Ma il coraggio é un'altra cosa.
> ...



mando giù il rospo?
Ma di che rospo vai parlando Danny?
A me frega meno di zero se lui si fa una scopata extra...ma che sia una però e poi si torna ad essere seri e fedeli.
Una deroga insomma...
(A parte che è come dice il Conte).
E poi anche tu Danny mi sembra che sei abbastanza "sportivo" e tollerante, se ben ricordo dalla tua storia. 
Perché allora tutto questo stupore?


----------



## Tessa (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> mando giù il rospo?
> Ma di che rospo vai parlando Danny?
> A me frega meno di zero se lui si fa una scopata extra...*ma che sia una però *e poi si torna ad essere seri e fedeli.
> Una deroga insomma...
> ...


Perché una tira l'altra......


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> mando giù il rospo?
> Ma di che rospo vai parlando Danny?
> A me frega meno di zero se lui si fa una scopata extra...ma che sia una però e poi si torna ad essere seri e fedeli.
> Una deroga insomma...
> ...


Cioè  si può scopare una 1 volta sola ?Quindi possono essere anche 100 complessivamente basta che se le scopi una volta sola ciascuna....E tu come fai a sapere che ogni volta è una diversa e che poi non c'e coinvolgimento emotivo con nessuna?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma come si fa a stimare un maschio del genere? O semplicemente a starci? Boh...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> mando giù il rospo?
> Ma di che rospo vai parlando Danny?
> A me frega meno di zero se lui si fa una scopata extra...ma che sia una però e poi si torna ad essere seri e fedeli.
> Una deroga insomma...
> ...


Ascolta sta scema diletta, smetti di giustificarti.


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a stimare un maschio del genere? O semplicemente a starci? Boh...


più che parlare di stima, che non ne potrebbe avere, direi starci anche solo 1 volta con uno che dichiara di andare con altre....


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Wilde infatti morì rovinato disperato e alcoolizzato. Negli ultimi anni della sua vita mostrò disprezzo per come l'aveva condotta . Della felicità da quello che ho letto della sua vita ha conosciuto ben poco.



infatti che? 
 la vita di Wilde non era mica il punto


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> più che parlare di stima, che non ne potrebbe avere, direi starci anche solo 1 volta con uno che dichiara di andare con altre....


Ma questo elemento è anche peggio... cioè va con altre come se fossero oggetti... 
"oggi mi faccio una partita a tennis e una scopata con Svetlana,l'ultima che abbiamo scelto insieme, cara non mi aspettare alzata"

Ma dai che schifo! Sarà che sono strana io...  

Ma senza stima e rispetto, come si fa a stare con una persona? Come ci si definisce una coppia?


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma questo elemento è anche peggio... cioè va con altre come se fossero oggetti...
> "oggi mi faccio una partita a tennis e una scopata con Svetlana,l'ultima che abbiamo scelto insieme, cara non mi aspettare alzata"
> 
> Ma dai che schifo! Sarà che sono strana io...
> ...


ecco, io partirei da questa considerazione "come ci si definisce coppia?"

infatti a me farebbe alquanto schifo e ribrezzo allo stesso tempo


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ecco, io partirei da questa considerazione "come ci si definisce coppia?"
> 
> infatti a me farebbe alquanto schifo e ribrezzo allo stesso tempo


:up:

Direi ottime basi per un rapporto :rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Direi ottime basi per un rapporto :rotfl:


ottime? mah


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ottime? mah


Infatti ho messo lo smile accanto


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Infatti ho messo lo smile accanto


si, avevo inteso
volevo solo sottolineare i miei dubbi


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> si, avevo inteso
> volevo solo sottolineare i miei dubbi


Ma tanto sai com'è: l'importante è colorarsi il mondo con le lenti che più ci piacciano...


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma tanto sai com'è: l'importante è colorarsi il mondo con le lenti che più ci piacciano...


già....


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè  si può scopare una 1 volta sola ?Quindi possono essere anche 100 complessivamente basta che se le scopi una volta sola ciascuna....E tu come fai a sapere che* ogni volta* è una diversa e che poi non c'e coinvolgimento emotivo con nessuna?



"ogni volta...".
Ma che ogni volta!
Da qui che si passa a miglior vita è già tanto se avrà solo più un'avventura, sempre che lo voglia perché finora non ha manifestato proprio un briciolo di intenzione né di voglia.

Sul coinvolgimento emotivo: è molto semplice da sapere. Finché rimane con me nel modo in cui sta, non credo che sarebbe tanto coinvolto.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> mando giù il rospo?
> Ma di che rospo vai parlando Danny?
> *A me frega meno di zero se lui si fa una scopata extra*...ma che sia una però e poi si torna ad essere seri e fedeli.
> Una deroga insomma...
> ...



A me frega parecchio invece se mia moglie mi tradisce.
Cazzo se mi frega. 
Tanto da avere negato l'evidenza all'inizio, tanto da essermi coglionato da solo per mesi.
Non ho sposato una donna che amo per vederla andare con un altro, qualunque sia il motivo che la porta a tradirmi.
Non ho sposato una donna restandole fedele per vedermi ingannato. Non è questo il rapporto che ho voluto.
Se a te frega meno di zero invece delle scopate di tuo marito, cosa sei qui a fare?
A spiegare quanto è inutile penare per delle semplici scopate?
Semplici?
Ma prima di tutto mi chiederei come mai uno sposato vuole scopare altre donne fuori... 
E qui magari scatta il dramma.
Perché magari non è solo istinto, ma è qualcosa che manca.
In lui, o in voi.
Lo vogliamo vedere quel qualcosa?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> più che parlare di stima, che non ne potrebbe avere, direi starci anche solo 1 volta con uno che dichiara di andare con altre....



Sai qual'è la differenza?
Che lui, se ne ha proprio una voglia matta credo che me lo dirà, la maggior parte degli uomini impegnati, col cavolo che te lo viene a dire: lo fa e basta!


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la differenza?
> *Che lui, se ne ha proprio una voglia matta credo che me lo dirà,* la maggior parte degli uomini impegnati, col cavolo che te lo viene a dire: lo fa e basta!


Non ci credo neanche un po'.
A lui basta solo che tu lo creda possibile.
Scusami, ma non lo vedo così sensibile.
Magari tu lo conosci meglio.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci credo neanche un po'.
> A lui basta solo che tu lo creda possibile.
> Scusami, ma non lo vedo così sensibile.
> Magari tu lo conosci meglio.


e se invece fosse solo istinto?
senza mancanze...


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la differenza?
> Che lui, se ne ha proprio una voglia matta credo che me lo dirà, la maggior parte degli uomini impegnati, col cavolo che te lo viene a dire: lo fa e basta!


beh se non lo si sà ovviamente non da fastidio, ma sapendolo oltre a dare fastidio a me farebbe schifo
scusami, ma questo è il mio pensiero


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A me frega parecchio invece se mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Cazzo se mi frega.
> Tanto da avere negato l'evidenza all'inizio, tanto da essermi coglionato da solo per mesi.
> Non ho sposato una donna che amo per vederla andare con un altro, qualunque sia il motivo che la porta a tradirmi.
> ...



A me veramente non sembrava neanche tanto che ti importasse della "semplice" scopata...eri molto concentrato sul fatto che la tua lei fosse confusa e avesse perso l'equilibrio dello stare in coppia con te.
Ricordo bene la descrizione di tua moglie su come si era svolto il fattaccio, con tanto di dettagli anche troppo intimi, e penso che, come me, lo ricordino un po' tutti!
Tu non facesti una piega e replicavi a destra e a manca asserendo che non era questo l'importante...
E ora hai cambiato completamente versione...
Eri lo stesso te che nei tuoi parecchi post dissertavi sulle motivazioni che portano a tradire, soprattutto nel matrimonio.
E ora mi vieni a dire che dovrei chiedermi il perché?   
Il perché lo sai come lo so io.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> beh se non lo si sà ovviamente non da fastidio, ma sapendolo oltre a dare fastidio a me farebbe schifo
> scusami, ma questo è il mio pensiero


Ma ti capisco perfettamente...non dico mica di essere del tutto "normale" eh!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci credo neanche un po'.
> A lui basta solo che tu lo creda possibile.
> Scusami, ma non lo vedo così sensibile.
> Magari tu lo conosci meglio.



Ascolta Danny: come tua moglie è arrivata a dirti cose che non sono nella norma, perché diciamocelo: non è normale, anche mio marito ci arriva, eccome.
Ma sai perché tua moglie ti parlava in quei termini?
Perché sapeva che poteva farlo, perché anche tu hai un rapporto particolare con la tua lei, una complicità che non si ritrova in tutte le coppie. 
E lo stesso è per me, se poi vogliamo dire se è sano o no possiamo tranquillamente parlarne...


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ascolta sta scema diletta, smetti di giustificarti.



Ma si fa per parlare...anche se è sempre la solita minestra!!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Parlare qui del fattaccio dell'Università mi ha aiutato molto, per la prima volta ho raccontato la cosa ed è una sorta di liberazione che mi ha permesso di mettere meglio a fuoco la questione successa tanti anni fa.
> A livello di cuore l'avevo superata, evidentemente! Ma non a livello di testa.
> D'altronde negli anni successivi è stata per me una compagna con cui ho condiviso gioie e dolori e non hai mai più dato segni di stranezze (giusto per rispondere a Irrisoluto che me lo ha chiesto un paio di volte).
> Sono sempre più convinto che mi stavo costruendo un alibi, tanto è forte il desiderio dell'altra persona.
> ...



Torno in tema...
Di cosa si è accorta tua moglie?
Come la guardi in questi giorni?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè  si può scopare una 1 volta sola ?Quindi possono essere anche 100 complessivamente basta che se le scopi una volta sola ciascuna....E* tu come fai a sapere che ogni volta è una diversa* e che poi non c'e coinvolgimento emotivo con nessuna?



Perché lo spio!! :singleeye:


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A me veramente non sembrava neanche tanto che ti importasse della "semplice" scopata...eri molto concentrato sul fatto che la tua lei fosse confusa e avesse perso l'equilibrio dello stare in coppia con te.
> Ricordo bene la descrizione di tua moglie su come si era svolto il fattaccio, con tanto di dettagli anche troppo intimi, e penso che, come me, lo ricordino un po' tutti!
> Tu non facesti una piega e replicavi a destra e a manca asserendo che non era questo l'importante...
> E ora hai cambiato completamente versione...
> ...


Si cambia Diletta. Si cambia molto quando pian piano ci si rende conto di cosa sta avvenendo. All'inizio la cosa più facile è negare anche dando un'altra veste al tutto. E vale per tradito e traditore. Dopo... dopo comprendi la crisi. Il tradimento nasconde un fallimento. Di un progetto di vita. Alla mia età non è una cazzata. Non lo è per me. E presumo non lo sia neppure per te.


----------



## Darty (29 Aprile 2015)

*Sì*



danny ha detto:


> Si cambia Diletta. Si cambia molto quando pian piano ci si rende conto di cosa sta avvenendo. All'inizio la cosa più facile è negare anche dando un'altra veste al tutto. E vale per tradito e traditore. Dopo... dopo comprendi la crisi. Il tradimento nasconde un fallimento. Di un progetto di vita. Alla mia età non è una cazzata. Non lo è per me. E presumo non lo sia neppure per te.


Non credo lo sia per nessuno danny. Perchè di un fallimento, alla fine, si tratta.

Ciao


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Danny: come tua moglie è arrivata a dirti cose che non sono nella norma, perché diciamocelo: non è normale, anche mio marito ci arriva, eccome.
> Ma sai perché tua moglie ti parlava in quei termini?
> Perché sapeva che poteva farlo, perché anche tu hai un rapporto particolare con la tua lei, una complicità che non si ritrova in tutte le coppie.
> E lo stesso è per me, se poi vogliamo dire se è sano o no possiamo tranquillamente parlarne...


Ma porca puttana... ma secondo te... cosa è normale? Una crisi matrimoniale rende serene tranquilli rilassate le persone che compongono la coppia? Cazzo no. Nessuna delle due capisce più un cazzo. Vede solo che tutto su sta sfasciando che un equilibrio si è rotto e allora... boh fai quello che credi voglia l'altro per passare la nottata... dici cazzate cose che poi ti penti di aver detto... non ci stai neppure a pensare su perché stai male. Stai male ok? E qui ancora a pesare le parole dette all'inizio? Come dare peso a uno ubriaco, scusami.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Si cambia Diletta. Si cambia molto quando pian piano ci si rende conto di cosa sta avvenendo. All'inizio la cosa più facile è negare anche dando un'altra veste al tutto. E vale per tradito e traditore. Dopo... dopo comprendi la crisi. Il tradimento nasconde un fallimento. Di un progetto di vita. Alla mia età non è una cazzata. Non lo è per me. E presumo non lo sia neppure per te.



Ora capisco.
Lo so che si cambia, io stento a riconoscermi.
A me la crisi ha provocato questa reazione: sono rimasta talmente delusa tanto da arrivare al punto in cui sono ora di indifferenza nei confronti di un eventuale sesso extra.
Non è da me, eppure ci sono arrivata.

I punti di riferimento a cui tanto credevo si sono sgretolati e non è possibile ripristinarli. Erano le basi e sono stati demoliti.
Quindi, ho potuto e voluto arginare i danni, ma i danni ci sono stati e ci saranno.
Quello che pensavo di noi da tutta una vita era in buona parte una illusione, ma guarda caso che quella parte era importantissima per me e mi è stata tolta.
Quindi, che dire, ho raccattato i tanti pezzi di noi sparpagliati e ho cercato di ricomporli come meglio mi è riuscito, prima, per sopravvivere, poi per vivere perché io voglio vivere, a dispetto di chi tradisce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche scrivere "JB bruto cativo ti pordo dall'avocad, brava Dile mandalo a fare in gulo de l'apoggio berghe' anche ze ti scrive le cose vere lo fa brutto e quindi CATIVO! ". Evve'? Porca puttana.



Tu non avere capito ein cazzen. Avevo chiesto di mandare ME a fanculo ogni volta che mi rimettevo a discutere di sta cosa con Diletta. Siccome si è ricordata solo lei ho ringraziato
Madonna che fatica con gli egocentrici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti che?
> la vita di Wilde non era mica il punto



Infatti cianciava dicendo cazzate nello specifico. Capitava pure a lui dopo un pieno di assenzio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è un esemplare paradosso.
> 
> E il sistema Diletta, tiene, suo malgrado, sotto scacco il marito.
> 
> ...



Ah beh ma questo è andare a letto con il nemico. Che applicato al matrimonio va bene giusto per un commedia di serie b. Parlo della tua interpretazione non del matrimonio di Dilly.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A me frega parecchio invece se mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Cazzo se mi frega.
> Tanto da avere negato l'evidenza all'inizio, tanto da essermi coglionato da solo per mesi.
> Non ho sposato una donna che amo per vederla andare con un altro, qualunque sia il motivo che la porta a tradirmi.
> ...


Perche'la tortellini e Ferrari ogni giorno stancano...
Perche'l'altra ha 20 anni in meno..

Il qualcosa che manca....sembri la mia ''amica''lei dice la stessa cosa.In realta'e'scusa...fidati Danny,non manca mai niente


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora capisco.
> Lo so che si cambia, io stento a riconoscermi.
> A me la crisi ha provocato questa reazione: sono rimasta talmente delusa tanto da arrivare al punto in cui sono ora di indifferenza nei confronti di un eventuale sesso extra.
> Non è da me, eppure ci sono arrivata.
> ...


Non è molto diverso da quello che provo io.  Quell'indifferenza di cui parli è una disillusione nei rapporti con gli altri che ti aggredisce dopo che sei stato tradito dalla persona che ami di più. Il tradimento è il peggior modo per palesare una crisi coniugale. Perché oltre ai problemi che c'erano prima cancella la fiducia. Alimenta rancori dubbi sospetti. Certo... poi se non hai alternative rimetti insieme i cocci.... sempre se riesci... sempre se dall'altra parte non scattano ulteriori meccanismi di difesa. Sempre che il ricordo dei litigi sparisca. Sempre che si riescano a cancellare le ansie... e alla fine la parte più debole getta la spugna in un compromesso che dentro comunque pesa. Come tutti i fallimenti.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'la tortellini e Ferrari ogni giorno stancano...
> Perche'l'altra a 20 anni in meno..
> 
> Il qualcosa che manca....sembri la mia ''amica''lei dice la stessa cosa.In realta'e'scusa...fidati Danny,non manca mai niente


certo che con la a senza H  mi viene il dubbio che 20 anni in meno ce lo abbia tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo stesso vale per te sul primo post sopra quello in neretto. Stai toppando forte. E' una mia impressione.
> 
> Credo che sia tu che danny non abbiate bisogno nè di fare nick nè di altro. il resto che tu consigli è soltanto istigazione, cosa di cui io mi sono trattenuto non ponendoti prima la domanda, domanda che sto facendoti dopo il post che hai scritto a danny.



ma che problemi hai ultimo?
sto parlando di minerva.

ho invitato danny a fare altrettanto perché a me non sta bene che per giustificarsi ( o giustificare sua moglie, come fa diletta col marito) tiri dentro tutti nelle sue considerazioni autoconsolatorie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Basta leggere quanto viene scritto su questo forum per comprenderlo.
> Al di là di quello che effettivamente si scrive.
> O del modo in cui lo si fa.
> C'è una certa parte di persone che è in sofferenza da tempo e lo si comprende.
> ...


è una tua sensazione, io non le darei troppo credito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché lo spio!! :singleeye:



.......vado volontariamente. Per favore mirate al cuore.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che problemi hai ultimo?
> sto parlando di minerva.
> 
> ho invitato danny a fare altrettanto perché a me non sta bene che per giustificarsi ( o giustificare sua moglie, come fa diletta col marito) tiri dentro tutti nelle sue considerazioni autoconsolatorie.


Non ci siamo capiti. Qui non ci sono coppie serene e felici che aiutano coppie sfortunate. Ci sono traditi e traditori. Tutte persone appartenenti a coppie a mio parere infelici. A meno che non si consideri chi tradisce immune dal sospetto di avere un problema di coppia tanto quanto il tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .......vado volontariamente. Per favore mirate al cuore.


Mettiti in coda
Abbiamo già chiesto Io Simy e Nicka
Se avanzano colpi penseranno anche a te


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una tua sensazione, io non le darei troppo credito.


Dici che ci sono persone che sono qui solo per beccare?


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'la tortellini e Ferrari ogni giorno stancano...
> Perche'l'altra a 20 anni in meno..
> 
> Il qualcosa che manca....sembri la mia ''amica''lei dice la stessa cosa.In realta'e'scusa...fidati Danny,non manca mai niente


A te manca la gioventù. In te come in tua moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo che con la a senza H  mi viene il dubbio che 20 anni in meno ce lo abbia tu.


Lontra quando andro'a casa saranno 11 ore che lavoro...nn mi stressare pure in questa mini pausa.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché lo spio!! :singleeye:


Pure?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che problemi hai ultimo?
> sto parlando di minerva.
> 
> ho invitato danny a fare altrettanto perché a me non sta bene che per giustificarsi ( o giustificare sua moglie, come fa diletta col marito) tiri dentro tutti nelle sue considerazioni autoconsolatorie.



Problemi io? Assolutamente non ho problemi. 

Sul post che hai scritto tu, io,avevo inteso non soltanto Minerva, altrimenti che ti scrivevo a fare? 

E per dirla tutta il problema mica è Diletta, il problema si chiama pregiudizio, pregiudizio fondato sulle risposte che Diletta ostinatamente e senza problemi continua a dare alle solite risposte, e sempre per assecondare la mia indole ( ogni tanto la faccio uscire) risposte assolutamente irritanti e sgradevoli nei confronti di Diletta, Diletta persona che attraverso un suo personale percorso ha trovato il suo equilibrio, questo non va bene? eh ok, ma guardate anche altro eh, che c'è ne pane per i denti qua dentro. Oh oh.. mo non dirmi di fare i nick.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lontra quando andro'a casa saranno 11 ore che lavoro...nn mi stressare pure in questa mini pausa.


io non ti stresso. ci mancherebbe. quando vieni a lontra fammi un fischio


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io non ti stresso. ci mancherebbe. quando vieni a lontra fammi un fischio



:clava:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io non ti stresso. ci mancherebbe. quando vieni a *lontra *fammi un fischio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dici che ci sono persone che sono qui solo per beccare?



hai voja.
comunque intendevo più che altro che ci sono persone che non stanno proprio alla canna del gas, o in chissà quali ambasce, e se la passano qui come altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ????
> raccattare schiave minorenni per strada o prendere appuntamento con una escort ti sembra uguale?


Perché se una ha 18 o 20 anni va bene? O uno cerca una prostituta dell'età della moglie?

Secondo te cosa cambia con una Escort?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se una ha 18 o 20 anni va bene? O uno cerca una prostituta dell'età della moglie?
> 
> Secondo te cosa cambia con una Escort?


che non e' schiava se non di se stessa, che sta li perche ci vuole stare, io non mi stanchero mai di dirlo.....sono autonome indipendendti e lo vogliono fare, cosa che non dire di una schiava di strada...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai voja.
> comunque intendevo più che altro che ci sono persone che non stanno proprio alla canna del gas, o in chissà quali ambasce, e se la passano qui come altrove.


Quoto.


----------



## Darty (29 Aprile 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Non è molto diverso da quello che provo io.  Quell'indifferenza di cui parli è una disillusione nei rapporti con gli altri che ti aggredisce dopo che sei stato tradito dalla persona che ami di più. Il tradimento è il peggior modo per palesare una crisi coniugale. Perché oltre ai problemi che c'erano prima cancella la fiducia. Alimenta rancori dubbi sospetti. Certo... poi se non hai alternative rimetti insieme i cocci.... sempre se riesci... sempre se dall'altra parte non scattano ulteriori meccanismi di difesa. Sempre che il ricordo dei litigi sparisca. Sempre che si riescano a cancellare le ansie... e alla fine la parte più debole getta la spugna in un compromesso che dentro comunque pesa. Come tutti i fallimenti.


Danny, quoto ogni singola parola...esattamente è quello che sto vivendo...e sono io la parte più debole ma la spugna faccio fatica a gettarla....


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti cianciava dicendo cazzate nello specifico. Capitava pure a lui dopo un pieno di assenzio.


a me capita anche senza
comunque mi sembra di capire che quella frase non ti piaccia


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se una ha 18 o 20 anni va bene? O uno cerca una prostituta dell'età della moglie?
> 
> Secondo te cosa cambia con una Escort?


che la escort che ha un sito pubblicitario desidera reperire clienti
poi può anche darsi che uno vada all'appuntamento e si trovi di fronte un camionista lappone che lo tramortisce per rapinarlo...oppure anche che i siti siano gestiti da bande di schiavisti torturatori...
ammetto di non essere un'esperta in materia, tuttavia se invece l'appuntamento va a buon fine, la donna è oggetto perchè vuole esserlo (nella sua mentalità ristretta e abbagliata solo dal denaro, purtroppo, secondo me)


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> beh se non lo si sà ovviamente non da fastidio, ma sapendolo oltre a dare fastidio a me farebbe schifo
> scusami, ma questo è il mio pensiero


Anche il mio.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah beh ma questo è andare a letto con il nemico. Che applicato al matrimonio va bene giusto per un commedia di serie b. Parlo della tua interpretazione non del matrimonio di Dilly.


Vedi il discorso è questo:
Ogni santissimo giorno il marito di Diletta SA nelle sue carni che DEVE COMPORTARSI BENE, altrimenti lei lo picchia?
NO.

Altrimenti LEI SOFFRE.

E fidati che suo marito questo ORA ORA ORA ORA lo sa perchè lo ha VISTO quel dispiacere arrecato dal male fatto.

Ok, ok, ok...
Nessun uomo vorrebbe MAI riconoscersi nel "modello" di uomo che lei dipinge...

Ma intanto

Se chiunque di noi digita in google "donna cerca uomo"...

Vede quel appare...

POI:
Un conto è avere un marito che ogni tanto alza il gomito e vien casa imbriago smarso, ma poi per tutto il resto riga dritto...
Un conto è scoprire di avere al proprio fianco che so un marito che ha casini sul lavoro perchè è alcolista...

Insomma Diletta dice...
A me FA MENO MALE che lui abbia una scappatella

Che NON UNA SERIA E DURATURA RELAZIONE ADULTERINA  in cui lui è INNAMORATO COTTO di una lei che NON SONO IO.

Incredibile poi come chi è adultero e non pensa mai che un brutto giorno per lui, o per lei, potrebbe trovarsi TRADITO...e non potrebbe dire niente...


----------



## spleen (29 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Problemi io? Assolutamente non ho problemi.
> 
> Sul post che hai scritto tu, io,avevo inteso non soltanto Minerva, altrimenti che ti scrivevo a fare?
> 
> E per dirla tutta il problema mica è Diletta, il problema si chiama pregiudizio, pregiudizio fondato sulle risposte che Diletta ostinatamente e senza problemi continua a dare alle solite risposte, e sempre per assecondare la mia indole ( ogni tanto la faccio uscire) risposte assolutamente irritanti e sgradevoli nei confronti di Diletta, Diletta persona che attraverso un suo personale percorso ha trovato il suo equilibrio, questo non va bene? eh ok, ma guardate anche altro eh, che c'è ne pane per i denti qua dentro. Oh oh.. mo non dirmi di fare i nick.


Di Diletta secondo me rompe soprattutto il fatto che passi sopra a cose che la maggior parte delle persone del forum non perdonerebbero mai, e che per farlo si dia delle giustificazioni ritenute autoassolutorie. Per non parlare poi della faccenda del sacerdote come consigliere spirituale e di altro......

Diletta io confesso di non averla ancora capita a fondo, soprattutto su un punto: lei rimane col marito per salvaguardare la famiglia, (dice) e che una volta subita la disillusione, ha preso le misure della faccenda ed imparato ad accettare il loro rapporto per quel che è, amore sfumato insomma.

Io invece mi chiedo quanto cazzo deve amarlo per riuscire ad accettare quello che le ha fatto.

Questa distopia non capisco, tra quello che dice e quello che invece secondo me sembra essere.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che la escort che ha un sito pubblicitario desidera reperire clienti
> poi può anche darsi che uno vada all'appuntamento e si trovi di fronte un camionista lappone che lo tramortisce per rapinarlo...oppure anche che i siti siano gestiti da bande di schiavisti torturatori...
> ammetto di non essere un'esperta in materia, tuttavia se invece l'appuntamento va a buon fine, la donna è oggetto perchè vuole esserlo (nella sua mentalità ristretta e abbagliata solo dal denaro, purtroppo, secondo me)


Digita donna cerca uomo

poi mi dici...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Di Diletta secondo me *rompe soprattutto il fatto* (1) che passi sopra a cose che la maggior parte delle persone del forum non perdonerebbero mai, e che per farlo si dia delle giustificazioni ritenute autoassolutorie. Per non parlare poi della faccenda del sacerdote come consigliere spirituale e di altro......
> 
> Diletta io confesso di non averla ancora capita a fondo, soprattutto su un punto: lei rimane col marito per salvaguardare la famiglia, (dice) e che una volta subita la disillusione, ha preso le misure della faccenda ed imparato ad accettare il loro rapporto per quel che è, amore sfumato insomma.
> 
> ...



(1) il che è interessante. I fatti non dovrebbero "rompere", dovrebbero far pensare, perché accadono, sono lì. E se c'è qualcuno che quei fatti li fa con ciò stesso significa che sono plausibili, per il solo fatto che immagino che Diletta o chi per lei che "rompe", sia un essere umano esattamente come lo sono io e tutti noi...

(2) e qui entriamo nell'arduo terreno delle definizioni di amore. Secondo me quella cosa lì non è amore. E' il meno peggio per lei. E qualche volta il meno peggio appare il buono. 

Io che non capisco, invece, è l'accanimento verso una persona che ha scelto e seppure precariamente, -perché non è di ferro forse?-, mantiene un certo suo equilibrio che le permette un relativo benessere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> che non e' schiava se non di se stessa, che sta li perche ci vuole stare, io non mi stanchero mai di dirlo.....sono autonome indipendendti e lo vogliono fare, cosa che non dire di una schiava di strada...


Cosa cambia per Diletta.


----------



## Tradito? (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (1) il che è interessante. I fatti non dovrebbero "rompere", dovrebbero far pensare, perché accadono, sono lì. E se c'è qualcuno che quei fatti li fa con ciò stesso significa che sono plausibili, per il solo fatto che immagino che Diletta o chi per lei che "rompe", sia un essere umano esattamente come lo sono io e tutti noi...
> 
> (2) e qui entriamo nell'arduo terreno delle definizioni di amore. Secondo me quella cosa lì non è amore. E' il meno peggio per lei. E qualche volta il meno peggio appare il buono.
> 
> Io che non capisco, invece, è l'accanimento verso una persona che ha scelto e seppure precariamente, -perché non è di ferro forse?-, mantiene un certo suo equilibrio che le permette un relativo benessere.


[emoji106]


----------



## spleen (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (1) il che è interessante. I fatti non dovrebbero "rompere", dovrebbero far pensare, perché accadono, sono lì. E se c'è qualcuno che quei fatti li fa con ciò stesso significa che sono plausibili, per il solo fatto che immagino che Diletta o chi per lei che "rompe", sia un essere umano esattamente come lo sono io e tutti noi...
> 
> (2)* e qui entriamo nell'arduo terreno delle definizioni di amore. Secondo me quella cosa lì non è amore.* E' il meno peggio per lei. E qualche volta il meno peggio appare il buono.
> 
> Io che non capisco, invece, è l'accanimento verso una persona che ha scelto e seppure precariamente, -perché non è di ferro forse?-, mantiene un certo suo equilibrio che le permette un relativo benessere.


Mettiamo subito in chiaro che il mio non vuole essere un giudizio su Diletta.
E nemmeno su quelli che che non la pensano come lei.

Ho usato la parola "rompe" anche se a ragion veduta sarebbe stato meglio scrivere "non si accetta" o "non si capisce"
perchè se pur è vero che non è opportuno giudicare una persona.
Sul suo operato ci si deve rendere liberi di esprimere quello che ci pare.

Sul neretto: è una contraddizione in termini. 
Io credo che "il meno peggio", cioè quello che racconta lei, non sia del tutto corrispondente alla realtà, l'ho detto e lo ripeto, il meno peggio non ti fa' stare insieme a nessuno, e se lo fai non ti arrampichi sugli specchi per giustificarlo difronte agli altri, perchè allora significa che te la racconti, e te la racconti bene.

Col beneficio del dubbio, ovviamente.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi il discorso è questo:
> Ogni santissimo giorno il marito di Diletta SA nelle sue carni che DEVE COMPORTARSI BENE, altrimenti lei lo picchia?
> NO.
> 
> ...



ma infatti io ho scoperto solo leggendo il forum che incredibilmente altri "preferiscano" essere traditi con un amante con cui c'è una relazione "seria", tipo un secondo marito/moglie
comunque sia, la Diletta secondo me alla fine ha fatto passi ulteriori rispetto al neretto, e cioè che l'avventura sia una professionista del sesso (secondo lei), e che non sia un incontro segreto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io ho scoperto solo leggendo il forum che incredibilmente altri "preferiscano" essere traditi con un amante con cui c'è una relazione "seria", tipo un secondo marito/moglie
> comunque sia, la Diletta secondo me alla fine ha fatto passi ulteriori rispetto al neretto, e cioè che l'avventura sia una professionista del sesso (secondo lei), e che non sia un incontro segreto


Progresso?


----------



## Tessa (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io ho scoperto solo leggendo il forum che incredibilmente altri "preferiscano" essere traditi con un amante con cui c'è una relazione "seria", tipo un secondo marito/moglie
> comunque sia, la Diletta secondo me alla fine ha fatto passi ulteriori rispetto al neretto, e cioè che l'avventura sia una professionista del sesso (secondo lei), e che non sia un incontro segreto


Non parlerei di preferenza....
Capirei di piu' un tradimento con coinvolgimento emotivo, sarei piu' propensa a comprenderlo perche' e' piu' vicino al mio sentire, a quello che e' successo o potrebbe succedere a me. 
Il tradimento prettamente fisico non lo capisco perche' non so cosa sia. Non ne intuisco i meccanismi, le dinamiche, lo svolgimento. Da parte di entrambi i soggetti coinvolti.  Mi spaventa perche' nasce da un'istinto, da una deviazione che porta alla reiterazione. 
E non riesco a minimizzare e a farlo meno grave...


----------



## spleen (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non parlerei di preferenza....
> Capirei di piu' un tradimento con coinvolgimento emotivo, sarei piu' propensa a comprenderlo perche' e' piu' vicino al mio sentire, a quello che e' successo o potrebbe succedere a me.
> Il tradimento prettamente fisico non lo capisco perche' non so cosa sia. Non ne intuisco i meccanismi, le dinamiche, lo svolgimento. Da parte di entrambi i soggetti coinvolti.  *Mi spaventa perche' nasce da un'istinto*, da una deviazione che porta alla reiterazione.
> E non riesco a minimizzare e a farlo meno grave...


E dunque sfugge a qualsiasi forma di controllo .....    (?)

Mi rimane il dubbio che uno si metta in certe situazioni di proposito....... altro che incontrollabile.


----------



## Tessa (29 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E dunque sfugge a qualsiasi forma di controllo .....    (?)
> 
> Mi rimane il dubbio che uno si metta in certe situazioni di proposito....... altro che incontrollabile.


Sono qui per capire. 
E se ci si mette di proposito perche' lo fa? Che cosa lo/la spinge?
Parliamo di soggetti che tradiscono tutti i partner. Quindi non e' un problema della relazione ma del soggetto.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Di Diletta secondo me rompe soprattutto il fatto che passi sopra a cose che la maggior parte delle persone del forum non perdonerebbero mai, e che per farlo si dia delle giustificazioni ritenute autoassolutorie. Per non parlare poi della faccenda del sacerdote come consigliere spirituale e di altro......
> 
> Diletta io confesso di non averla ancora capita a fondo, soprattutto su un punto: lei rimane col marito per salvaguardare la famiglia, (dice) e che una volta subita la disillusione, ha preso le misure della faccenda ed imparato ad accettare il loro rapporto per quel che è, amore sfumato insomma.
> 
> ...



C'è del vero in quello che dici.
E' un po' tutto un insieme di cose...il matrimonio, la famiglia, e poi la disillusione per quel "noi" che è sì sfumato, ma non del tutto.
C'è anche amore, hai ragione.
Ho preso le distanze da quel mondo che non mi è mai appartenuto, ma, di contro, tante volte mi sento così vicina a lui come non mi ci sono mai sentita e sento lui vicino a me, ora più di prima.
Scalerei le montagne più alte pur di aiutarlo in caso di bisogno, ma non dirlo a nessuno...


----------



## spleen (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono qui per capire.
> E se ci si mette di proposito perche' lo fa? Che cosa lo/la spinge?
> Parliamo di soggetti che tradiscono tutti i partner. Quindi non e' un problema della relazione ma del soggetto.


Ti dico come la vedo io, senza pretesa di insegnare niente a nessuno.
E' la teoria cosmica dei buchi neri ( stasera sono in vena di parlarmi addosso  )

L' "orizzonte degli eventi" è quel punto che una volta raggiunto dalla luce non le dà piu scampo e viene catturata dal buco nero.

L'orizzonte degli eventi per certe persone è quel punto che una volta raggiunto rende quasi impossibile (con eccezioni ovviamente) tornare indietro dalla strada del tradimento.
Varia da persona a persona e dipende dalle circostanze.

Il punto è quando certe persone ci giocano, quanto lo avvicinano più o meno volontariamente, per curiosità sottovalutazione o sciatteria.  E' su questo campo che bisognerebbe giustamente misurare, per attribuire anche giuste responsabilità.
Un mondo difficile.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono qui per capire.
> E se ci si mette di proposito perche' lo fa? Che cosa lo/la spinge?
> Parliamo di soggetti che tradiscono tutti i partner. Quindi non e' un problema della relazione ma del soggetto.


E' un problema del soggetto quando si tratta di un suo "modus vivendi".
Qui c'è ben poco da fare...è un vizio, paragonabile a quello del fumo. 
Anzi, ricordo che l'avvocato da cui mi recai quando ero preda del delirio rabbioso mi disse che quel vizio lì era moolto peggio delle sigarette e non c'era verso di smettere. Lui addirittura ne era stato "vittima" e la moglie l'aveva infatti spedito...e proprio per questo era cattivissimo con i mariti fedifraghi, come a volere punire se stesso.  
E comunque lo penso anch'io, chi ce l'ha radicato nel dna la vedo dura una conversione...
Poi ci sono i casi in cui uno diventa seriale in una determinata fase della vita per poi smettere.
Lo credo possibile perché è la volontà che permette il cambiamento in quanto tradire è sempre una scelta consapevole.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non parlerei di preferenza....
> Capirei di piu' un tradimento con coinvolgimento emotivo, sarei piu' propensa a comprenderlo perche' e' piu' vicino al mio sentire, a quello che e' successo o potrebbe succedere a me.
> *Il tradimento prettamente fisico non lo capisco perche' non so cosa sia. Non ne intuisco i meccanismi, le dinamiche, lo svolgimento*. Da parte di entrambi i soggetti coinvolti.  Mi spaventa perche' nasce da un'istinto, da una deviazione che porta alla reiterazione.
> E non riesco a minimizzare e a farlo meno grave...



Neanch'io lo capisco eppure non avrei mai potuto superare un tradimento affettivo.
Troppo dolore e sarei dovuta fuggire via da quel dolore insopportabile.
Infatti, ho deciso il da farsi solo dopo che avevo compreso ciò che era fondamentale per me, avessi avuto anche un dubbio non ci avrei neanche provato a recuperare qualcosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Di Diletta secondo me rompe soprattutto il fatto che passi sopra a cose che la maggior parte delle persone del forum non perdonerebbero mai, e che per farlo si dia delle giustificazioni ritenute autoassolutorie. Per non parlare poi della faccenda del sacerdote come consigliere spirituale e di altro......
> 
> Diletta io confesso di non averla ancora capita a fondo, soprattutto su un punto: lei rimane col marito per salvaguardare la famiglia, (dice) e che una volta subita la disillusione, ha preso le misure della faccenda ed imparato ad accettare il loro rapporto per quel che è, amore sfumato insomma.
> 
> ...



Vorrei fare un distinguo: A me del Dilly pensiero rompe il regresso ad una visione utilitaristica della donna e come oggetto sessuale e come custode del focolare domestico nonché il revival della divisione ipocrita della società in caste. Mi viene proprio una spina in gola. Detto questo che lei accetti per sé ciò che più le aggrada é sua facoltà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi il discorso è questo:
> 
> Ogni santissimo giorno il marito di Diletta SA nelle sue carni che DEVE COMPORTARSI BENE, altrimenti lei lo picchia?
> 
> ...



Questa è fuffa. Non sto neanche a spiegarti perché, basta leggere Diletta.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei fare un distinguo: A me del Dilly pensiero rompe il regresso ad una visione utilitaristica della donna e come oggetto sessuale e come custode del focolare domestico nonché il revival della divisione ipocrita della società in caste. Mi viene proprio una spina in gola. Detto questo che lei accetti per sé ciò che più le aggrada é sua facoltà.



Ciao

infatti, è proprio questo. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei fare un distinguo: A me del Dilly pensiero *rompe il regresso ad una visione utilitaristica della donna e come oggetto sessuale e come custode del focolare domestico nonché il revival della divisione ipocrita della società in caste.* Mi viene proprio una spina in gola. Detto questo che lei accetti per sé ciò che più le aggrada é sua facoltà.


E secondo te è intima convinzione o giustificazione assolutoria per lei ed il maritozzo?  (Che è quello che mi chiedo io).

Chi se ne frega dici tu.
E dal tuo punto di vista potresti anche aver ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei fare un distinguo: A me del Dilly pensiero rompe il regresso ad una visione utilitaristica della donna e come oggetto sessuale e come custode del focolare domestico nonché il revival della divisione ipocrita della società in caste. Mi viene proprio una spina in gola. Detto questo che lei accetti per sé ciò che più le aggrada é sua facoltà.


Quoto
Ovvio che sia libera di fare ciò che vuole ma l'idea di una donna che sta con un uomo che ha bisogno di farsi una svuotata con sconosciute con il suo consenso a me fa venire i brividi


----------



## ologramma (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ovvio che sia libera di fare ciò che vuole ma l'idea di una donna che sta con un uomo che ha bisogno di farsi una svuotata con sconosciute con il suo consenso a me fa venire i brividi


Non ti quoto


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ovvio che sia libera di fare ciò che vuole ma l'idea di una donna che sta con un uomo che ha bisogno di farsi una svuotata con sconosciute con il suo consenso* a me fa venire i brividi*


solo per il consenso? perchè il resto è quello che fanno un pò tutti i traditori, preferisci quando lo fanno nella menzogna?


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei fare un distinguo: A me del Dilly pensiero rompe il regresso ad una visione utilitaristica della donna e come oggetto sessuale e come custode del focolare domestico nonché il revival della divisione ipocrita della società in caste. Mi viene proprio una spina in gola. Detto questo che lei accetti per sé ciò che più le aggrada é sua facoltà.


quale regresso? ma essere trattata da puttana non era forse il non plus ultra del progresso, per menti apertissime??


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> quale regresso? ma essere trattata da puttana non era forse il non plus ultra del progresso, per menti apertissime??


Anfatti


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> solo per il consenso? perchè il resto è quello che fanno un pò tutti i traditori, preferisci quando lo fanno nella menzogna?



ma infatti...in fondo il marito della Diletta è un traditore imbranato che si è fatto scoprire, e da questo fatto discende il tutto

non dimentichiamo che il tradito si trova suo malgrado a dover gestire una nuova situazione molto spiacevole


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

L'hit parade delle problematiche di coppia in effetti ha un che di... come dire... tutto sommato... inutile. Cosa è meglio? Soffrire per un tradimento d"amore nascosto scoperto all'improvviso o per qualche donna mercenaria dichiarata? Cambia la forma ma a mio parere la sostanza è la stessa.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Anfatti



giro della frittata??


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> solo per il consenso? perchè il resto è quello che fanno un pò tutti i traditori, preferisci quando lo fanno nella menzogna?


Non mi sono spiegata
L'idea che uno esca di casa per andare con una sconosciuta
Ho già ampiamento detto che concepisco la botta e via


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> L'hit parade delle problematiche di coppia in effetti ha un che di... come dire... tutto sommato... inutile. Cosa è meglio? Soffrire per un tradimento d"amore nascosto scoperto all'improvviso o per qualche donna mercenaria dichiarata? *Cambia la forma ma a mio parere la sostanza è la stessa*.


Assolutamente no
In una xc'è il coinvolgimento, la conoscenza, un rapporto insomma. Nell'altra la semplice esigenza di svuotarsi le palle
E io spero di avere sposato un uomo e non un essere non in grado di resistere a semplici istinti


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> giro della frittata??


Il famosissimo flipping the omlette in english  
sai panti dipende....in generale no ma sul lavoro mi piace essere trattata da puttana


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> L'idea che uno esca di casa per andare con *una sconosciuta*
> Ho già ampiamento detto che concepisco la botta e via




invece se ci si conosce?


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Il famosissimo flipping the omlette in english
> sai panti dipende....in generale no ma *sul lavoro mi piace essere trattata da puttana*


oddio...in che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> quale regresso? ma essere trattata da puttana non era forse il non plus ultra del progresso, per menti apertissime??


Cosa c'entra essere trattata da puttana in un gioco a due e prostituirsi?
Per quel che mi riguarda legalizzerei la prostituzione se servisse a eliminare lo sfruttamento. Questo non significa che accetterei che il mio compagno andasse a prostitute. Il motivo l'ho ampiamente spiegato


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> invece se ci si conosce?


Se non cogli la differenza non penso di poter riuscire a spiegartela
Ma torniamo a cosa vuol dire per ognuno di noi dividere la sua intimità con un'altra persona


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> oddio...in che senso?


Lavorativamente parlando...tipo quando mi caricano di lavoro senza riguardo....be la mia capa mo diceva stupida...adesso stai qui fino a stanotte finche nn ti torna zero...hahaha 
Poi io mi vendo un casino...per cui..


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra essere trattata da puttana in un gioco a due e prostituirsi?
> Per quel che mi riguarda legalizzerei la prostituzione se servisse a eliminare lo sfruttamento. Questo non significa che accetterei che il mio compagno andasse a prostitute. Il motivo l'ho ampiamente spiegato


c'entra perchè la Diletta viene accusata di considerare le escort degli oggetti


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Io credo che tra il dire e il fare ci passi un po' di differenza.
Capisco quando Diletta dice che preferisce una escort ad una non escort, e capisco anche il gioco che fanno andandole a cercare su internet ma...
Quello è onirico.
Al lato pratico è tutta un altra faccenda.
E non so se Diletta con la "calma" con cui lo dice qui, poi nella realtà...
Boh


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Lavorativamente parlando...tipo quando mi caricano di lavoro senza riguardo....be la mia capa mo diceva stupida...*adesso stai qui fino a stanotte finche nn ti torna zero..*.hahaha
> Poi io mi vendo un casino...per cui..


in effetti...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'entra perchè la Diletta viene accusata di considerare le escort degli oggetti


Io ho detto che non starei con un uomo che tratta le donne da oggetto indipendentemente dal fatto che quello è il loro lavoro. Perchè di uno che ha bisogno di svuotarsi le palle non so cosa farmene.
E se tu donna autorizzi tuo marito automaticamente hai la medesima visione. Secondo me. SE non hai questa visione e lo autorizzi peggio mi sento
E aggiunto che se gioco a fare l'oggetto con una persona lo faccio perchè so benissimo di non esserlo appunto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io credo che tra il dire e il fare ci passi un po' di differenza.
> Capisco quando Diletta dice che preferisce una escort ad una non escort, e capisco anche il gioco che fanno andandole a cercare su internet ma...
> Quello è onirico.
> Al lato pratico è tutta un altra faccenda.
> ...


lo penso anch'io


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Di Diletta secondo me rompe soprattutto il fatto che passi sopra a cose che la maggior parte delle persone del forum non perdonerebbero mai, e che per farlo si dia delle giustificazioni ritenute autoassolutorie. Per non parlare poi della faccenda del sacerdote come consigliere spirituale e di altro......
> 
> Diletta io confesso di non averla ancora capita a fondo, soprattutto su un punto: lei rimane col marito per salvaguardare la famiglia, (dice) e che una volta subita la disillusione, ha preso le misure della faccenda ed imparato ad accettare il loro rapporto per quel che è, amore sfumato insomma.
> 
> ...


No spleen io vedo in maniera diverso il discorso, Diletta quando da le risposte nonostante sia chiara tutto viene distorto e recepito in malo modo, e tutto viene ripreso in malo modo. Non basta la risposta del conte ad esempio, e non basta la conferma di Diletta per calmare quegli animi che hanno capito male, e non basta nemmeno percepire che qualsiasi percorso, ha avuto un esito "proprio," gli altri devono accettarlo e comunque rispondere moderatamente e non per come ho letto fin ora; ma questo resta un discorso mio che rimane tale, nonostante sembri un rimprovero o un riprendere qualcuno/a, questi hanno e possono attraverso loro stessi scrivere quello che gli pare, come sto facendo adesso io. 

Secondo me non è tanto amare un uomo ed una donna, secondo me il problema sta nell'iconicità fasulla e acquisita in malo modo attraverso un tradimento e trasformata nell'amore che si aveva e che si credeva in questa. Ora per amore della famiglia, marito, figli e vita stessa che ha altri colori, è sbagliato? ok, per te e per altri non per chi ha avuto "il suo percorso". 
Se leggi alcuni post gli si scrive addirittura che lei sta mentendo,che è una bugiarda.E non è successo soltanto in questo Thread. Oh, capisco che magari attraverso il giudizio di un sei bugiarda, stai mentendo non c'è quel dito puntato che appare, eh ma intanto viene scritto, sempre che ci sia altro attraverso quelle accuse pesanti.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io credo che tra il dire e il fare ci passi un po' di differenza.
> Capisco quando Diletta dice che preferisce una escort ad una non escort, e capisco anche il gioco che fanno andandole a cercare su internet ma...
> Quello è onirico.
> Al lato pratico è tutta un altra faccenda.
> ...



quoto, chissà...
tuttavia secondo me il ragionamento della Diletta è molto semplice: se è vero che si possono trovare facilmente delle professioniste del sesso, "preferirebbe" che il marito, se proprio "deve", avesse avventure solo con quelle


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è fuffa. Non sto neanche a spiegarti perché, basta leggere Diletta.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ovvio che sia libera di fare ciò che vuole ma l'idea di una donna che sta con un uomo che ha bisogno di farsi una svuotata con sconosciute con il suo consenso a me fa venire i brividi


Mentre invece stare a leggere che un tradimento deve essere fatto stilando delle graduatorie e dei metodi per non farsi sgamare ? 

Perchè il tutto non fa scalpore? E vi ricordo che qua dentro ci stanno persone che entrano doloranti e sanguinanti, che leggono. Leggere che attraverso dei privati ci si conosce per trombare, eh? 

A me non me adesso non me ne può fregar di meno di ciò che si scrive o si fa, ma vedo troppe contraddizioni e troppi silenzi che non dovrebbero esserci e che ci sono per abitudine di chi scrive da tempo, o da chi invece ci campa mangiando pane e pene, e vabbè anche figa.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io credo che tra il dire e il fare ci passi un po' di differenza.
> Capisco quando Diletta dice che preferisce una escort ad una non escort, e capisco anche il gioco che fanno andandole a cercare su internet ma...
> Quello è onirico.
> Al lato pratico è tutta un altra faccenda.
> ...


Diletta ha scritto che tra lo scrivere ed il fare ci passa in mezzo tanta ma tanta acqua, ma non lo leggono eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non avere capito ein cazzen. Avevo chiesto di mandare ME a fanculo ogni volta che mi rimettevo a discutere di sta cosa con Diletta. Siccome si è ricordata solo lei ho ringraziato
> Madonna che fatica con gli egocentrici.


No, è che era evidentemente fraintendibile. Comunque scusa.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mentre invece stare a leggere che un tradimento deve essere fatto stilando delle graduatorie e dei metodi per non farsi sgamare ?
> 
> Perchè il tutto non fa scalpore? E vi ricordo che qua dentro ci stanno persone che entrano doloranti e sanguinanti, che leggono. Leggere che attraverso dei privati ci si conosce per trombare, eh?
> 
> A me non me adesso non me ne può fregar di meno di ciò che si scrive o si fa, ma vedo troppe contraddizioni e troppi silenzi che non dovrebbero esserci e che ci sono per abitudine di chi scrive da tempo, o da chi invece ci campa mangiando pane e pene, e vabbè anche figa.


scusa ma hai dimenticato di dire  che qui è sempre in corso il Campionato Mondiale dell'Amante Perfetto/a


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma hai dimenticato di dire  che qui è sempre in corso il Campionato Mondiale dell'Amante Perfetto/a


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto, chissà...
> tuttavia secondo me il ragionamento della Diletta è molto semplice: se è vero che si possono trovare facilmente delle professioniste del sesso, "preferirebbe" che il marito, se proprio "deve", avesse avventure solo con quelle


Ma il ragionamento di base personalmente non lo vedo sbagliato.
Pure io preferirei che Mattia andasse a farsi delle botte e via (ma non con escort)che avere una relazione da invornito come ha avuto.
Ma io lo dico perché ho provato sulla mia pelle e non solo con Mattia.
I miei ex tutti super fedeli mi hanno sempre tradita e tutti beccati.
E appunto nonnè cosi facile.
Io non vorrei che al lato pratico, se un giorno il di lei marito avesse voglia di figa randagia e tutto tranquille andasse da Dily dicendole.
Cara, te lanricordi quella escort rossa di capelli con le labbra a risucchio e le tette grandi come la Spagna che abbiamo visto su internet qualchegiorno  fa? Prendimi un appuntamento grazie.
Ecco.
Io credo che Dily. Semplicemente. Lo lasci in una pozza di sangue.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

di cose da brividi ne leaggiamo spesso,tipo quelle di lothar , ma le assorbiamo con indifferenza


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> di cose da brividi ne leaggiamo spesso,tipo quelle di lothar , ma le assorbiamo con indifferenza


Perché i casi sono diversi.
Ad una riconosciamo la vita in testa, all altro no.
Hai in mente sangue dalle rape?
Per me naturalmente.
Che mi fa pure ridere a volte


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il ragionamento di base personalmente non lo vedo sbagliato.
> Pure io preferirei che Mattia andasse a farsi delle botte e via (ma non con escort)che avere una relazione da invornito come ha avuto.
> Ma io lo dico perché ho provato sulla mia pelle e non solo con Mattia.
> I miei ex tutti super fedeli mi hanno sempre tradita e tutti beccati.
> ...


Quello che scrivi sono astrazioni su Diletta che non corrispondono a Diletta. Quello che preferiresti tu è un conto, ma tu cazzo ti vedi con uno sposato in un motel e generalmente ti fai i cazzi tuoi come meglio credi. Diletta no. Diletta è succube del marito, ha conosciuto solo il marito, vive in funzione del marito o ci viveva (adesso anche per la chiesa). Siete imparagonabili per evidenti ragioni. In più Diletta molte volte nel tentativo di mostrarsi indifferente al fatto che il marito scopi escort o puttane o cheneso con lui sì è mostrata complice. Ma complice del tipo se è meglio bionda o scura, alta o bassa, tette grandi o piccole e via dicendo. Che ne parlavano, dico. Come due complici, come se ci fosse complicità, come se non fosse che il marito ficca una a pagamento ma una partita a carte. Lei non lascerebbe NESSUNO in una pozza di sangue. E' una cazzata, sono tutte fregnacce.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché i casi sono diversi.
> Ad una riconosciamo la vita in testa, all altro no.
> Hai in mente sangue dalle rape?
> Per me naturalmente.
> Che mi fa pure ridere a volte


in effetti .


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No spleen io vedo in maniera diverso il discorso, Diletta quando da le risposte nonostante sia chiara tutto viene distorto e recepito in malo modo, e tutto viene ripreso in malo modo. Non basta la risposta del conte ad esempio, e non basta la conferma di Diletta per calmare quegli animi che hanno capito male, e non basta nemmeno percepire che qualsiasi percorso, ha avuto un esito "proprio," gli altri devono accettarlo e comunque rispondere moderatamente e non per come ho letto fin ora; ma questo resta un discorso mio che rimane tale, nonostante sembri un rimprovero o un riprendere qualcuno/a, questi hanno e possono attraverso loro stessi scrivere quello che gli pare, come sto facendo adesso io.
> 
> Secondo me non è tanto amare un uomo ed una donna, secondo me il problema sta nell'iconicità fasulla e acquisita in malo modo attraverso un tradimento e trasformata nell'amore che si aveva e che si credeva in questa. Ora per amore della famiglia, marito, figli e vita stessa che ha altri colori, è sbagliato? ok, per te e per altri non per chi ha avuto "il suo percorso".
> Se leggi alcuni post gli si scrive addirittura che lei sta mentendo,che è una bugiarda.E non è successo soltanto in questo Thread. Oh, capisco che magari attraverso il giudizio di un sei bugiarda, stai mentendo non c'è quel dito puntato che appare, eh ma intanto viene scritto, sempre che ci sia altro attraverso quelle accuse pesanti.


Si è instaurato insomma un "gioco delle parti" seconte te ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è del vero in quello che dici.
> E' un po' tutto un insieme di cose...il matrimonio, la famiglia, e poi la disillusione per quel "noi" che è sì sfumato, ma non del tutto.
> C'è anche amore, hai ragione.
> Ho preso le distanze da quel mondo che non mi è mai appartenuto, ma, di contro, tante volte mi sento così vicina a lui come non mi ci sono mai sentita e sento lui vicino a me, ora più di prima.
> Scalerei le montagne più alte pur di aiutarlo in caso di bisogno, ma non dirlo a nessuno...


Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.

Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.
Tu ti sei creata un mondo di uomini ripugnanti nel quale tuo marito fa la sua figura, più o meno.
Non è detto che quel mondo non esista. Anzi temo che esista.

Cerco di spiegarmi con un fatto che (spero vivamente) non ti riguardi.
È fatto di cronaca che il marito di Alessandra Mussolini sia stato coinvolto nell'ambito dell'inchiesta delle baby squillo di Roma.
Di lui penso che sia un essere umano schifoso che non vorrei trovarmi vicino al bar. Ovvio che, visto il giro fiorente della prostituzione e della prostituzione minorile, mi sarà capitato ma non ne ero a conoscenza.
È questo il punto: se si sa. Se viene proclamato come diritto usufruire di una persona, il fatto che sia minorenne rende la cosa schifosa oltre ogni limite ma, come rispondevo a Free, l'uso tale resta anche se l'oggetto è maggiorenne o consenziente.
Ecco io ora provo più disgusto per la Mussolini (come se non bastasse il cognome rivendicato) che per il marito, perché almeno lei avrebbe dovuto allontanare un individuo del genere dai suoi figli. Altro che difendere la famiglia!
Che famiglia è quella dove si pensa che ci sono persone usabili?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho detto che non starei con un uomo che tratta le donne da oggetto indipendentemente dal fatto che quello è il loro lavoro. Perchè di uno che ha bisogno di svuotarsi le palle non so cosa farmene.
> E se tu donna autorizzi tuo marito automaticamente hai la medesima visione. Secondo me. SE non hai questa visione e lo autorizzi peggio mi sento
> E aggiunto che se gioco a fare l'oggetto con una persona lo faccio perchè so benissimo di non esserlo appunto.


Ma ovvio molte donne la pensano così...
Sai qual'è il guaio?

Che dopo venti anni di matrimonio convinta di stare con un uomo di un certo tipo

Scopri che sei stata vent'anni con un putaniero...

E lì...puoi dire tutto quel che ti pare...

Puoi dirlo...ah se l'avessi saputo non ci sarei mai stata...

Ma non lo sapevi...

E intanto venti anni sono passati...

Pensa a quei mariti che si dicono ah io non starei mai con una moglie infedele, e intanto stanno con una moglie convinti che lei sia fedele...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No spleen io vedo in maniera diverso il discorso, Diletta quando da le risposte nonostante sia chiara tutto viene distorto e recepito in malo modo, e tutto viene ripreso in malo modo. Non basta la risposta del conte ad esempio, e non basta la conferma di Diletta per calmare quegli animi che hanno capito male, e non basta nemmeno percepire che qualsiasi percorso, ha avuto un esito "proprio," gli altri devono accettarlo e comunque rispondere moderatamente e non per come ho letto fin ora; ma questo resta un discorso mio che rimane tale, nonostante sembri un rimprovero o un riprendere qualcuno/a, questi hanno e possono attraverso loro stessi scrivere quello che gli pare, come sto facendo adesso io.
> 
> Secondo me non è tanto amare un uomo ed una donna, secondo me il problema sta nell'iconicità fasulla e acquisita in malo modo attraverso un tradimento e trasformata nell'amore che si aveva e che si credeva in questa. Ora per amore della famiglia, marito, figli e vita stessa che ha altri colori, è sbagliato? ok, per te e per altri non per chi ha avuto "il suo percorso".
> Se leggi alcuni post gli si scrive addirittura che lei sta mentendo,che è una bugiarda.E non è successo soltanto in questo Thread. Oh, capisco che magari attraverso il giudizio di un sei bugiarda, stai mentendo non c'è quel dito puntato che appare, eh ma intanto viene scritto, sempre che ci sia altro attraverso quelle accuse pesanti.


Ma tu certe cose le noti...
Perchè sai anche tu quali passi indietro hai dovuto fare
Quale mazzate all'orgoglio hai dovuto dare

Per salvare il matrimonio

Cioè sarebbe come dirti
Che non sei OMO, che non sei Masculo...
Perchè un vero MASCULO difronte a certe cose...
Imbraccia la lupara...altro che perdonare...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto, chissà...
> tuttavia secondo me il ragionamento della Diletta è molto semplice: se è vero che si possono trovare facilmente delle professioniste del sesso, "preferirebbe" che il marito, se proprio "deve", avesse avventure solo con quelle


Si...ma con la clausola che lo deve DIRE...
E sta lì la genialata...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

però l'indignazione "etica" di chi tradisce disinvoltamente la trovo fortemente ipocrita.
certo non va bene l'indifferenza al tradimento di diletta civuole la grande sofferenza che proverebbero i coniugi al momento della scoperta .
quello è  sano e normale


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No spleen io vedo in maniera diverso il discorso, Diletta quando da le risposte nonostante sia chiara tutto viene distorto e recepito in malo modo, e tutto viene ripreso in malo modo. Non basta la risposta del conte ad esempio, e non basta la conferma di Diletta per calmare quegli animi che hanno capito male, e non basta nemmeno percepire che qualsiasi percorso, ha avuto un esito "proprio," gli altri devono accettarlo e comunque rispondere moderatamente e non per come ho letto fin ora; ma questo resta un discorso mio che rimane tale, nonostante sembri un rimprovero o un riprendere qualcuno/a, questi hanno e possono attraverso loro stessi scrivere quello che gli pare, come sto facendo adesso io.
> 
> Secondo me non è tanto amare un uomo ed una donna, secondo me il problema sta nell'iconicità fasulla e acquisita in malo modo attraverso un tradimento e trasformata nell'amore che si aveva e che si credeva in questa. Ora per amore della famiglia, marito, figli e vita stessa che ha altri colori, è sbagliato? ok, per te e per altri non per chi ha avuto "il suo percorso".
> Se leggi alcuni post gli si scrive addirittura che lei sta mentendo,che è una bugiarda.E non è successo soltanto in questo Thread. Oh, capisco che magari attraverso il giudizio di un sei bugiarda, stai mentendo non c'è quel dito puntato che appare, eh ma intanto viene scritto, sempre che ci sia altro attraverso quelle accuse pesanti.


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.
> 
> Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
> Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.
> ...


AVREBBE potuto...
Grazie a dio non c'è una legge che ci obbliga a separarci in caso di adulterio...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.
> 
> Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
> Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.
> ...


?????????


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> però l'indignazione "etica" di chi tradisce disinvoltamente la trovo fortemente ipocrita.
> certo non va bene l'indifferenza al tradimento di diletta civuole la grande sofferenza che proverebbero i coniugi al momento della scoperta .
> quello è  sano e normale


E vorria vedere mi...vorria vedere...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ?????????


Per fortuna che sta scritto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte...
Se una invece sceglie di affrontare la situazione e di "convertire" il marito...allora...


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.
> 
> Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
> Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.
> ...


Brava, infatti io mi chiedo - quanto - Diletta creda davvero nel  puntello che si è costruita, questo è il punto, perchè a me sembra che  ormai sia come stretta all'angolo e si autoconvinca di cose che in fondo  non le vanno bene.
Per questo dicevo "gioco delle parti".
Perche come ha detto la Matraini una volta, a voler sostenere una posizione si finisce per sostenere anche cose che non avremmo mai ......
Ciao


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma con la clausola che lo deve DIRE...
> E sta lì la genialata...


La genialità se sei un non traditore.
Perché uno avvezzo...L avrebbe giá riempita di corna come un cesto di lumache a sua totale insaputa.
A meno che lei non gli abbia messo un GPS sul cazzo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava, infatti io mi chiedo - quanto - Diletta creda davvero nel  puntello che si è costruita, questo è il punto, perchè a me sembra che  ormai sia come stretta all'angolo e si autoconvinca di cose che in fondo  non le vanno bene.
> Per questo dicevo "gioco delle parti".
> Perche come ha detto la Matraini una volta, a voler sostenere una posizione si finisce per sostenere anche cose che non avremmo mai ......
> Ciao


Ok togliamo il puntello che sostiene la VITA reale quotidiana di questa signora...che è ovviamente fatta anche di tante cose che lei non scrive qui, perchè non sono pertinenti alla tematica del forum...

Che cosa resta?

Una vita immaginaria e futuribile all'insegna dei luoghi comuni?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> però l'indignazione "etica" di chi tradisce disinvoltamente la trovo fortemente ipocrita.
> certo non va bene l'indifferenza al tradimento di diletta civuole la grande sofferenza che proverebbero i coniugi al momento della scoperta .
> quello è  sano e normale


Ma infatti cosí é stato per tutte e tutti.
Ma poi metti in moto nuovi percorsi.
Oh, Diletta non é stata tradita due giorni fa, eh?
Dovrebbe essere ancora in grande sofferenza? 
Minchia. Un martirio.

Paura


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La genialità se sei un non traditore.
> Perché uno avvezzo...L avrebbe giá riempita di corna come un cesto di lumache a sua totale insaputa.
> A meno che lei non gli abbia messo un GPS sul cazzo


Uhm...uhm...
Guardarsi dall'ira dei buoni.

E suo marito lo sa...

Poi ehm...
Suo marito sa che...

Ha bisogno di lei sua moglie...

Hai presente i finti mona? I mami?...
Acque chete rompono i ponti?


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok togliamo il puntello che sostiene la VITA reale quotidiana di questa signora...che è ovviamente fatta anche di tante cose che lei non scrive qui, perchè non sono pertinenti alla tematica del forum...
> 
> Che cosa resta?
> 
> Una vita immaginaria e futuribile all'insegna dei luoghi comuni?


Si,si, ho capito, io lo ho detto dall'inizio, non mi interessa confutare e giudicare, voglio solo capire "quanto" lei ci crede davvero.
Questa è la domanda che mi faccio da un po' di pagine a questa parte.

Non so' se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna che sta scritto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte...
> Se una invece sceglie di affrontare la situazione e di "convertire" il marito...allora...


Tu sei un uomo con una assoluta amoralità che ripugna a ogni persona in grado di capirlo.
Sei anche stupido al punto di non capire mai nulla ma convinto di essere un grande furbacchione perché riporti tutto a tuo sostegno.
Tua moglie AVREBBE DOVUTO allontanarsi da te per salvare tua figlia da te, non perché hai tradito (resto per me un mistero come possano esserci state delle donne ad avere il coraggio di stare con te, da sobrie ma anche da ubriache) ma perché tutta la tua visione della vita è meschina, incentrata sul tuo misero egoismo, sui soldi e così hai cresciuto tua figlia. Ma evidentemente tua moglie è giusta per te.
Ah sì ti ho letto. Sei sempre più stupido.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...uhm...
> Guardarsi dall'ira dei buoni.
> 
> E suo marito lo sa...
> ...


Buoni?
Non se la prenda Diletta, sono certa sia una bravissima persona ma Buona in senso classico...beh...non me la sento di avallare. 
Ripeto. Non che sia una stronza,  assolutamente, ma da quello che ho sempre letto di lei, negli anni...troppo a compartimenti stagni per assaggiare la vera bontà.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.
> 
> Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
> Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.
> ...



scusa ma sbaglio o sei andata a cena con un uomo che ha dichiarato di essere andato a puttane?
se il punto è se si sa, come hai scritto, come la metti?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> di cose da brividi ne leaggiamo spesso,tipo quelle di lothar , ma le assorbiamo con indifferenza


visti che citi quello che ho scritto mi sembra di non aver mai lasciato passare nulla a Lothar e lìho anche rubinato ogni volta che ho potuto
Non capisco questi interventi verso di me, ma va bene così


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> In una xc'è il coinvolgimento, la conoscenza, un rapporto insomma. Nell'altra la semplice esigenza di svuotarsi le palle
> E io spero di avere sposato un uomo e non un essere non in grado di resistere a semplici istinti


La sostanza è che non si è fedeli al proprio marito/moglie. E questo vuol dire qualcosa. Se una coppia funziona non c'è bisogno né di svuotare le palle altrove né di innamorarsi di altri.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.
> 
> Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
> *Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.*
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> visti che citi quello che ho scritto mi sembra di non aver mai lasciato passare nulla a Lothar e lìho anche rubinato ogni volta che ho potuto
> Non capisco questi interventi verso di me, ma va bene così


che tu fossi compresa va bene ma non è certo un intervento contro di te.una tua caratteristica è personalizzare ogni concetto .che poi in questi giorni sia capitato di non essere d'accordo più volte per me è un caso per te non so come altro possa essere letto.
 comunque per fare un esempio in tebe leggo una persona che ha le sue idee (che non condivido) ma come chiede apertura per quello che vive lei la dà cercando di capire.
non si perdona solo lei


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si è instaurato insomma un "gioco delle parti" seconte te ?


Si,soprattutto si è instaurata incomprensione.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

ehm...la dà nel senso della comprensione


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La sostanza è che non si è fedeli al proprio marito/moglie. E questo vuol dire qualcosa. Se una coppia funziona n*on c'è bisogno né di svuotare le palle altrove né di innamorarsi di altri*.


Che ribadisco sono per me due cose molto diverse
Da sposati e da single anche


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un uomo con una assoluta amoralità che ripugna a ogni persona in grado di capirlo.
> Sei anche stupido al punto di non capire mai nulla ma convinto di essere un grande furbacchione perché riporti tutto a tuo sostegno.
> Tua moglie AVREBBE DOVUTO allontanarsi da te per salvare tua figlia da te, non perché hai tradito (resto per me un mistero come possano esserci state delle donne ad avere il coraggio di stare con te, da sobrie ma anche da ubriache) ma perché tutta la tua visione della vita è meschina, incentrata sul tuo misero egoismo, sui soldi e così hai cresciuto tua figlia. Ma evidentemente tua moglie è giusta per te.
> Ah sì ti ho letto. Sei sempre più stupido.


Brunetta.Devo trovare le parole.Da questo momento hai la mia più totale ammirazione.Ho la tua stessa identica opinione.Probabilmente alla moglie di questo signore ha fatto comodo sposarsi uno così...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu certe cose le noti...
> Perchè sai anche tu quali passi indietro hai dovuto fare
> Quale mazzate all'orgoglio hai dovuto dare
> 
> ...



Ma si in pratica quello che stai scrivendo potrebbe essere un esempio per ancora una volta far comprendere. 

Purtroppo secondo me ci si mette troppo se stessi nel leggere gli altri, tralasciando per la maggiore la realtà invadendola troppo col virtuale e ideologie inesistenti.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un uomo con una assoluta amoralità che ripugna a ogni persona in grado di capirlo.
> Sei anche stupido al punto di non capire mai nulla ma convinto di essere un grande furbacchione perché riporti tutto a tuo sostegno.
> Tua moglie AVREBBE DOVUTO allontanarsi da te per salvare tua figlia da te, non perché hai tradito (resto per me un mistero come possano esserci state delle donne ad avere il coraggio di stare con te, da sobrie ma anche da ubriache) ma perché tutta la tua visione della vita è meschina, incentrata sul tuo misero egoismo, sui soldi e così hai cresciuto tua figlia. Ma evidentemente tua moglie è giusta per te.
> Ah sì ti ho letto. Sei sempre più stupido.


hai tolto l'ignore:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tu fossi compresa va bene ma non è certo un intervento contro di te.una tua caratteristica è personalizzare ogni concetto .che poi in questi giorni sia capitato di non essere d'accordo più volte per me è un caso per te non so come altro possa essere letto.
> comunque per fare un esempio in tebe leggo una persona che ha le sue idee (che non condivido) ma come chiede apertura per quello che vive lei la dà cercando di capire.
> non si perdona solo lei


No no l'ho letto proprio così. che per due volte hai preso una mia frase e le hai attribuito un significato che io non le attribuivo. nessun problema
Dopodichè se vogliamo paragonare l'apertura mentale di Tebe (codivisibile o meno) a quella di Diletta (che PER ME non esiste) parliamone.
Per quel che mi riguardo quando leggo Diletta la leggo con una tristezza mia nel vedere una donna debole che si è fatta "lavorare" ben bene facendole perdere tutte le convinzioni e facendola diventare quella che lui avrebbe voluto con l'aiuto di psicologo e prete. 
Scusami non leggo la stessa cosa in Tebe. Non condivido a volte quello che scrive ma tutto leggo tranne una donna soggiogata da chi le sta vicino


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La genialità se sei un non traditore.
> Perché uno avvezzo...L avrebbe giá riempita di corna come un cesto di lumache a sua totale insaputa.
> A meno che lei non gli abbia messo un GPS sul cazzo



ciao tebe.
credo che la genialità, nel marito di diletta, stia nell'avere, almeno parzialmente, convinto la moglie della bontà (bontà intesa come ragionevolezza, ragionamento condivisibile) delle sue argomentazioni.
dico parzialmente perché almeno in parte doveva esserci già un'adesione a una certa visione dei generi e dei rapporti da parte di lei.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

ovviamente io non la chiamerei genialità, ma in modo diverso.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si,si, ho capito, io lo ho detto dall'inizio, non mi interessa confutare e giudicare, voglio solo capire "quanto" lei ci crede davvero.
> Questa è la domanda che mi faccio da un po' di pagine a questa parte.
> 
> Non so' se mi sono spiegato.


si si...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un uomo con una assoluta amoralità che ripugna a ogni persona in grado di capirlo.
> Sei anche stupido al punto di non capire mai nulla ma convinto di essere un grande furbacchione perché riporti tutto a tuo sostegno.
> Tua moglie AVREBBE DOVUTO allontanarsi da te per salvare tua figlia da te, non perché hai tradito (resto per me un mistero come possano esserci state delle donne ad avere il coraggio di stare con te, da sobrie ma anche da ubriache) ma perché tutta la tua visione della vita è meschina, incentrata sul tuo misero egoismo, sui soldi e così hai cresciuto tua figlia. Ma evidentemente tua moglie è giusta per te.
> Ah sì ti ho letto. Sei sempre più stupido.


Invece mia moglie ha pensato di agire diversamente...

Sai com'è potendo scegliere...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai tolto l'ignore:singleeye:


Ogni tanto, tipo ogni due anni, qualcuno deve dirgli che non capisce una mazza.
O no?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

:rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...la dà nel senso della comprensione


:rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma sbaglio o sei andata a cena con un uomo che ha dichiarato di essere andato a puttane?
> se il punto è se si sa, come hai scritto, come la metti?



boh, non si sa

dai un po' l'idea di predicare bene e razzolare male, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La sostanza è che non si è fedeli al proprio marito/moglie. E questo vuol dire qualcosa. Se una coppia funziona non c'è bisogno né di svuotare le palle altrove né di innamorarsi di altri.


Danny io penso che non sia il fatto che la coppia funzioni o meno, ma che perchè la coppia funzioni bisogna che i due membri siano a posto con sè stessi dal lato affettivo...


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si,si, ho capito, io lo ho detto dall'inizio, non mi interessa confutare e giudicare, *voglio solo capire "quanto" lei ci crede davvero.*
> Questa è la domanda che mi faccio da un po' di pagine a questa parte.
> 
> Non so' se mi sono spiegato.


secondo me ci crede fortemente.
ti dico che secondo me ci credeva parecchio anche prima della scoperta del tradimento del marito, aveva sicuramente delle idee pregresse che erano terreno fertile per questa elaborazione, diciamo.
non è poi la prima che ragiona così.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma sbaglio o sei andata a cena con un uomo che ha dichiarato di essere andato a puttane?
> se il punto è se si sa, come hai scritto, come la metti?


Free parlava di pedofilia ma che cazzo di paragone stai facendo? Non ti sembra davvero di esagerare?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopodichè se vogliamo paragonare l'apertura mentale di Tebe (codivisibile o meno) a quella di Diletta (che PER ME non esiste) parliamone.


oddio il discorso non è certo  questo.
tu hai vissuto il tradimento stupendo te stessa perchè non avresti mai pensato di farlo...e da questo rifletti per dire che nelle situazioni prima di parlare bisogna starci o che occorre comprendere prima di giudicare.
bene , mentre mi pare che tebe lo faccia,
 altri , tra i quali tu, pur avendo tradito e capito che si agisce in modi "non etici" per mille ragioni,
 giudichi fortemente diletta


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

ce ne hai messo di tempo .da quando sei in rientrata in pratica





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto, tipo ogni due anni, qualcuno deve dirgli che non capisce una mazza.
> O no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si in pratica quello che stai scrivendo potrebbe essere un esempio per ancora una volta far comprendere.
> 
> Purtroppo secondo me ci si mette troppo se stessi nel leggere gli altri, tralasciando per la maggiore la realtà invadendola troppo col virtuale e ideologie inesistenti.



:up::up::up::up::up:
E pensa a quel malcapitato che ci dovesse credere a quelle ideologie inesistenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio il discorso non è certo questo.
> tu hai vissuto il tradimento stupendo te stessa perchè non avresti mai pensato di farlo...e da questo rifletti per dire che nelle situazioni prima di parlare bisogna starci o che occorre comprendere prima di giudicare.
> bene , mentre mi pare che tebe lo faccia,
> *altri , tra i quali tu, pur avendo tradito e capito che si agisce in odi "non etici" per mille ragioni,
> *giudichi foertemente diletta


Perchè tu sei una manichea della merda. Tipo che per te rubare una mela da una bancarella e un milione di euro di risparmi a qualcuno è la stessa cosa. Il senso è questo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio il discorso non è certo  questo.
> tu hai vissuto il tradimento stupendo te stessa perchè non avresti mai pensato di farlo...e da questo rifletti per dire che nelle situazioni prima di parlare bisogna starci o che occorre comprendere prima di giudicare.
> bene , mentre mi pare che tebe lo faccia,
> altri , tra i quali tu, pur avendo tradito e capito che si agisce in odi "non etici" per mille ragioni,
> giudichi foertemente diletta


Scusa ma stiamo paragonando un tradimento con il dire al proprio marito se vuoi andare a troie nessun problema dopo che ti ha tradito?


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free parlava di pedofilia ma che cazzo di paragone stai facendo? Non ti sembra davvero di esagerare?


 _Se viene proclamato come diritto usufruire di una persona, il fatto che sia minorenne rende la cosa schifosa oltre ogni limite ma, come rispondevo a Free, l'uso tale resta anche se l'oggetto è maggiorenne o consenziente.

_vabbè, meno male che sono io che esagero:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma sbaglio o sei andata a cena con un uomo che ha dichiarato di essere andato a puttane?
> se il punto è se si sa, come hai scritto, come la metti?


Capisco il tuo feeling con il conte hai un modo di ragionare simile.

Non hai capito niente, ma quello che è peggio è che sposti l'argomento alla pene di segugio.
Non ti spiego meglio perché sono compresibilissima per chi vuole capire.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La genialità se sei un non traditore.
> Perché uno avvezzo...L avrebbe giá riempita di corna come un cesto di lumache a sua totale insaputa.
> *A meno che lei non gli abbia messo un GPS sul cazzo*


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> _Se viene proclamato come diritto usufruire di una persona, il fatto che sia minorenne rende la cosa schifosa oltre ogni limite ma, come rispondevo a Free, l'uso tale resta anche se l'oggetto è maggiorenne o consenziente.
> 
> _vabbè, meno male che sono io che esagero:singleeye:


Free quando fai la scema per non andare in guerra ti trovo insopportabile
Era una cosa che potevi davvero evitare di scrivere e invece come sempre non vedi l'ora di buttarci la battuta per altro di pessimo gusto


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

no, stiamo ragionando sul cercare di capire o condannare fortemente a prescindere





farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma stiamo paragonando un tradimento con il dire al proprio marito se vuoi andare a troie nessun problema dopo che ti ha tradito?


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Capisco il tuo feeling con il conte hai un modo di ragionare simile.*
> 
> Non hai capito niente, ma quello che è peggio è che sposti l'argomento alla pene di segugio.
> Non ti spiego meglio perché sono compresibilissima per chi vuole capire.


bel trucchetto, anche se un po' vecchio, quello di accomunare per screditare
inventatene un altro

tu hai detto che il punto è SE SI SA


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free quando fai la scema per non andare in guerra ti trovo insopportabile
> Era una cosa che potevi davvero evitare di scrivere e invece come sempre non vedi l'ora di buttarci la battuta per altro di pessimo gusto


io? lei ha detto che il punto è se si sa
ho chiesto una spiegazione, quale battuta?

e ho detto che la MIA impressione è di predicare bene etc.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Conte grazie del rosso, non ne vedevo dal tuo ultimo.
Sei stupido, meschino e misero in ogni tua manifestazione.
Dammi un altro rosso.


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conte grazie del rosso, non ne vedevo dal tuo ultimo.
> *Sei stupido, meschino e misero in ogni tua manifestazione*.
> Dammi un altro rosso.



Ma và


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> _Se viene proclamato come diritto usufruire di una persona, il fatto che sia minorenne rende la cosa schifosa oltre ogni limite ma, come rispondevo a Free, l'uso tale resta anche se l'oggetto è maggiorenne o consenziente.
> 
> _vabbè, meno male che sono io che esagero:singleeye:


secondo me un po' tutti predicano bene e razzolano male.
nel senso he un discorso astratto e teorico ha una coerenza interna che difficilmente puoi applicare nella vita.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio il discorso non è certo  questo.
> tu hai vissuto il tradimento stupendo te stessa perchè non avresti mai pensato di farlo...e da questo rifletti per dire che nelle situazioni prima di parlare bisogna starci o che occorre comprendere prima di giudicare.
> bene , mentre mi pare che tebe lo faccia,
> altri ,* tra i quali tu, pur avendo tradito e capito che si agisce in modi "non etici" per mille ragioni,
> giudichi fortemente diletta*



Quoto.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me un po' tutti predicano bene e razzolano male.
> nel senso he un discorso astratto e teorico ha una coerenza interna che difficilmente puoi applicare nella vita.



e io avrei esagerato e fatto battute?
ma roba da non credere


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma và


Però la cura oscuro ha fatto il suo effetto,ormai è ai margini....:rotfl:che brutta fine...lui l'anima di questo posto,ridotto in questo stato pietoso.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, stiamo ragionando sul cercare di capire o condannare fortemente a prescindere


Minni, ma qua il punto è che su Diletta c'è poco da capire ormai. Cosa devi capire ancora?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

vero.
quello che noto è che la comprensione che si chiede da sempre da una parte non si è portati a darla dall'altra.


Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me un po' tutti predicano bene e razzolano male.
> nel senso he un discorso astratto e teorico ha una coerenza interna che difficilmente puoi applicare nella vita.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> e io avrei esagerato e fatto battute?
> ma roba da non credere


l'ultima volta che ho fatto una battuta in forum la persona cui era rivolta l'ha presa molto male e nemmeno il mio tentativo di spiegarmi è stato ritenuto onesto, quindi capita che una certa cosa venga fraintesa.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

io tutto perché non so niente.

di diletta mi è chiara solo la sofferenza





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma qua il punto è che su Diletta c'è poco da capire ormai. Cosa devi capire ancora?


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.
E' questo che secondo me si contesta.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che ho fatto una battuta in forum la persona cui era rivolta l'ha presa molto male e nemmeno il mio tentativo di spiegarmi è stato ritenuto onesto, quindi capita che una certa cosa venga fraintesa.



boh ho fatto riferimento a  fatti noti a tutti e ho chiesto in quel caso come la si mette
comunque la mia era semplice curiosità, per capire


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> quello che noto è che la comprensione che si chiede da sempre da una parte non si è portati a darla dall'altra.


Madonna se mi fai girare i coglioni. Ma sono casi e casi, porca puttana. E che cazzo, la capacità di scindere da situazioni e situazioni porca merda dovrebbe essere innata in ogni cazzo di essere senziente. E tu cazzo te ne esci sempre alla cazzo di cane proponendo paragoni impossibili e mettendo sullo stesso piano situazioni diversissime argomantando alla cazzo di cane. Oh. Lo so che cazzo Diletta ti fa pena, ma allora mostra pena TU, invece di cianciare che i traditori dovrebbero capirla per non si sa bene quale cazzo di motivazione farlocca tutta tua.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
> Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.
> E' questo che secondo me si contesta.


Ma non è convinta neanche lei.

Scrive a noi il mantra che ripete a se stessa per accettare poi di accogliere nel letto lui, quando torna.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh ho fatto riferimento a  fatti noti a tutti e ho chiesto in quel caso come la si mette
> comunque la mia era semplice curiosità, per capire



come dicevo, molto banalmente, un discorso generico è una cosa, viene mentalmente costruito per inferenze logivhe e avere coerenza interna.
se dico "ma io mai nella vita vorrei frequentare un evasore" esprimo davvero un mio sentire in quel momento, mi stanno sul cazzo e li odio ecc.
poi arriva il cliente, ci devo trattare, ragionare ecc.
la vita ti costringe a un certo numero di contraddizioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
> Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.
> E' questo che secondo me si contesta.


Io invece non son certa che sia convinta di ciò che afferma, credo abbia scelto di farsi andar bene certe giustificazioni perché l'alternativa sarebbe separarsi dal marito e lei non vuole questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è convinta neanche lei.
> 
> Scrive a noi il mantra che ripete a se stessa per accettare poi di accogliere nel letto lui, quando torna.


Ti quoto


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io invece non son certa che sia convinta di ciò che afferma, credo abbia scelto di farsi andar bene certe giustificazioni perché l'alternativa sarebbe separarsi dal marito e lei non vuole questo.


Giusto e non possiamo sindacare il fatto che diletta ritenga il compromesso accettabile.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è convinta neanche lei.
> 
> Scrive a noi il mantra che ripete a se stessa per accettare poi di accogliere nel letto lui, quando torna.


secondo me invece ne è convinta.
e la sua convinzione, per il discorso che facevo con free, ovviamente entra in contraddizione con tutta un'altra serie di sensazioni che prova.
non a caso oscilla tra la convinta affermazione di una serie di principi e un senso di smarrimento e sofferenza irrazionale, come nel caso delle foto.
le due cose sono in conflitto, tuttavia convivono.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
> Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.
> E' questo che secondo me si contesta.


Nicka contestare ciò proprio qua in questo forum e contestarlo dopo che nel breve passato attraverso non ricordo quale Thread si evidenziava quanto gli uomini soprattutto sposati fossero propensi a corteggiare e broccolare. essù dai..


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io tutto perché non so niente.
> 
> di diletta mi è chiara solo la sofferenza


Ma manco quella. Lei campa meglio di te, fidati. La cosa assurda è questa. E' lobotomizzata. Quante volte avrai detto "beato te con quella testa campi cent'anni e ricominci"? E' tipo così.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto e non possiamo sindacare il fatto che diletta ritenga il compromesso accettabile.


No, infatti, solo che tentare di convincere altri che il ragionamento che fa sia accettabile per tutti e sia applicabile in ogni relazione, la trovo una forzatura estrema.


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
> Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.
> E' questo che secondo me si contesta.


non è convinta di quello che dice, si autoconvince di quello che dice... è diverso


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, infatti, solo che tentare di convincere altri che il ragionamento che fa sia accettabile per tutti e sia applicabile in ogni relazione, la trovo una forzatura estrema.


Quello che è accettabile per te,è inaccettabile per me.giusto.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> come dicevo, molto banalmente, un discorso generico è una cosa, viene mentalmente costruito per inferenze logivhe e avere coerenza interna.
> se dico "ma io mai nella vita vorrei frequentare un evasore" esprimo davvero un mio sentire in quel momento, mi stanno sul cazzo e li odio ecc.
> poi arriva il cliente, ci devo trattare, ragionare ecc.
> la vita ti costringe a un certo numero di contraddizioni.


vero, anche se secondo me non sono proprio contraddizioni, ma è vivere la vita

detto questo, secondo me non è che c'è da indignarsi se prima o poi trovi qualcuno che ti chiede: scusa ma non avevi detto che gli evasori ti stanno sul cazzo??


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
> Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.
> E' questo che secondo me si contesta.


Su questo ti do ragione.
Spostandoci dal discorso Diletta, secondo te sarebbe più o meno o altrettanto inaccettabile se il marito dicesse:
"Esco e me ne vado dall'amante"?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, infatti, solo che tentare di convincere altri che il ragionamento che fa sia accettabile per tutti e sia applicabile in ogni relazione, la trovo una forzatura estrema.


Ma no. Una persona in pace non si ostina così.

A meno che non sia un troll chi continuerebbe a sostenere qualcosa in un ambiente in cui tutti le dicono che è un'assurdità?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che è accettabile per te,è inaccettabile per me.giusto.


Si, Diletta ha trovato un suo equilibrio quanto stabile lo verificherà nel corso del tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Una persona in pace non si ostina così.
> 
> A meno che non sia un troll chi continuerebbe a sostenere qualcosa in un ambiente in cui tutti le dicono che è un'assurdità?


non ho detto sia in pace anzi proprio perché è un equilibrio che si è costruita per andare avanti, cerca continue conferme e tenta di convincere chi non è in accordo  che c'è qualcosa di vero in ciò che afferma.


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione.
> Spostandoci dal discorso Diletta, secondo te sarebbe più o meno o altrettanto inaccettabile se il marito dicesse:
> "Esco e me ne vado dall'amante"?


Per me lo sarebbe altrettanto, ma io in genere non entro nelle coppie e nei loro equilibri...ognuno la coppia la vive come crede e come vuole.
Parlavo semplicemente della contestazione che viene fatta che per me non è rivolta a questo concetto, quanto al fatto che lei faccia generalizzazioni inquietanti.
Per me, ad esempio, è un assurdo che lei affermi che tutti gli uomini sono maiali e pervertiti e quindi noi donne dobbiamo accettarli così e quando le fai notare che tra due adulti consenzienti ci può essere uno scambio di foto pruriginoso lei cada dal pero come se fosse una cosa zozzissima che fanno le brutte persone. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna!
Aggiungo anche che pure secondo me non è convinta, forse dovevo virgolettare la parola!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

penso che quando si esce da un tradimento  si ricostruisce un nuovo equilibrio se questo non è più che stabile (e non è semplice) si passa da un'altalena emozionale all'altra.
lo leggo anche in kid


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Una persona in pace non si ostina così.
> 
> A meno che non sia un troll chi continuerebbe a sostenere qualcosa in un ambiente in cui tutti le dicono che è un'assurdità?


Beh per converso sembra che ti bruci alquanto il fatto che tu ti sei separata con tutte le conseguenze del caso...lei invece ha scelto di tentare di ricostruire...sotto il motto...

Almeno ho un uomo vero, al posto di quello farlocco che avevo prima che era solo nella mia testa...

Meglio un orco vero che un falso principe azzurro...

Ehi ho scritto orco e non porco eh? Che non mi si mislegga...

Poi su mia moglie...

Che ciascuna donni passi per dove è passata lei nel 2010 e poi parli...
Fidati chi è passata per di lì, si fa nella vita una nuovissima scala di valori...

Che relativizza molto la comune.

Non a caso il 50% delle coppie saltano in quella via aspra....
Che sovente conduce sottoterra...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che quando si esce da un tradimento  si ricostruisce un nuovo equilibrio se questo non è più che stabile (e non è semplice) si passa da un'altalena emozionale all'altra.
> lo leggo anche in kid


Certo...
Ma se osserviamo sia Kid e Diletta...
L'altalena rallenta sempre più...

E penso sia lecito fare il tifo per ogni famiglia che ce la fa...

Poi sai con Diletta sto condividendo certe situazioni famigliari che ti fanno dire...è la vita...malcomune mezzo gaudio...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ho detto sia in pace anzi proprio perché è un equilibrio che si è costruita per andare avanti, cerca continue conferme e tenta di convincere chi non è in accordo  che c'è qualcosa di vero in ciò che afferma.


Ok. Chiaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che quando si esce da un tradimento si ricostruisce un nuovo equilibrio se questo non è più che stabile (e non è semplice) si passa da un'altalena *emozionale* all'altra.
> lo leggo anche in kid


Emotiva, mongola. E smettila di leggere la gente SCEMA. Almeno più scema di te in ogni caso.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero, anche se secondo me non sono proprio contraddizioni, ma è vivere la vita
> 
> detto questo, secondo me non è che c'è da indignarsi se prima o poi trovi qualcuno che ti chiede: scusa ma non avevi detto che gli evasori ti stanno sul cazzo??



indignarsi no, però come ti dicevo anche la mia ultima battuta è stata recepita molto male.
può capitare.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh per converso sembra che ti bruci alquanto il fatto che tu ti sei separata con tutte le conseguenze del caso...lei invece ha scelto di tentare di ricostruire...sotto il motto...
> 
> Almeno ho un uomo vero, al posto di quello farlocco che avevo prima che era solo nella mia testa...
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo sei, imbecille? GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE E' MEGLIO TUTTO D'UN TUMORE. Persino tu. Ma non c'entra NIENTE. Quella Conte, TI LASCIA PERDERE. Tua moglie dico. Tua figlia con tutta probabilità ti considera un mongoloide col portafoglio col lucchetto. Un avido figlio di puttana. Questo sei per la tua famiglia, un coglione.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me lo sarebbe altrettanto, ma io in genere non entro nelle coppie e nei loro equilibri...ognuno la coppia la vive come crede e come vuole.
> Parlavo semplicemente della contestazione che viene fatta che per me non è rivolta a questo concetto, quanto al fatto che lei faccia generalizzazioni inquietanti.
> Per me, ad esempio, è un assurdo che lei affermi che tutti gli uomini sono maiali e pervertiti e quindi noi donne dobbiamo accettarli così e quando le fai notare che tra due adulti consenzienti ci può essere uno scambio di foto pruriginoso lei cada dal pero come se fosse una cosa zozzissima che fanno le brutte persone. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna!
> Aggiungo anche che pure secondo me non è convinta, forse dovevo virgolettare la parola!


Condivido anche questo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo sei, imbecille? GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE E' MEGLIO TUTTO D'UN TUMORE. Persino tu. Ma non c'entra NIENTE. Quella Conte, TI LASCIA PERDERE. Tua moglie dico. Tua figlia con tutta probabilità ti considera un mongoloide col portafoglio col lucchetto. Un avido figlio di puttana. Questo sei per la tua famiglia, un coglione.


Pure per noi.E comunque la moglie era così pure prima....e lasciamo stare altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me lo sarebbe altrettanto, ma io in genere non entro nelle coppie e nei loro equilibri...ognuno la coppia la vive come crede e come vuole.
> Parlavo semplicemente della contestazione che viene fatta che per me non è rivolta a questo concetto, quanto al fatto che lei faccia generalizzazioni inquietanti.
> Per me, ad esempio, è un assurdo che lei affermi che tutti gli uomini sono maiali e pervertiti e quindi noi donne dobbiamo accettarli così e quando le fai notare che tra due adulti consenzienti ci può essere uno scambio di foto pruriginoso lei cada dal pero come se fosse una cosa zozzissima che fanno le brutte persone. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna!
> Aggiungo anche che pure secondo me non è convinta, forse dovevo virgolettare la parola!


Condivido


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure per noi.E comunque la moglie era così pure prima....e lasciamo stare altro.


Ma sì. Uno così o sei come lui o non lo sposi. Però cazzo arrivare a tirare fuori il tumore per giustificare la moglie che lo fascia perdere. Come cazzo si fa. Allora ringrazia il tumore di tua moglie Conte. Dì grazie a Gesù bambino.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sì. Uno così o sei come lui o non lo sposi. Però cazzo arrivare a tirare fuori il tumore per giustificare la moglie che lo fascia perdere. Come cazzo si fa. Allora ringrazia il tumore di tua moglie Conte. Dì grazie a Gesù bambino.


Jb,hai scritto quello che ho evitato di scrivere io.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,hai scritto quello che ho evitato di scrivere io.


E' allucinante.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Una persona in pace non si ostina così.
> 
> A meno che non sia un troll *chi continuerebbe a sostenere qualcosa in un ambiente in cui tutti le dicono che è un'assurdità?*



Hai presente i Testimoni di Geova?


A parte gli scherzi, è proprio questo che palesa la tua prima affermazione.
E' un muro che sostiene un equilibrio falso e che serve a difenderla anche dalle ingerenze esterne.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Hai presente i Testimoni di Geova?
> 
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, è proprio questo che palesa la tua prima affermazione.
> E' un muro che sostiene un equilibrio falso e che serve a difenderla anche dalle ingerenze esterne.



sarà anche un equilibrio falso, ma doveva forzatamente esserci qualche convinzione di base su cui costruirlo, traballante e tutto.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' allucinante.


Stomachevole.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sarà anche un equilibrio falso, ma doveva forzatamente esserci qualche convinzione di base su cui costruirlo, traballante e tutto.


Certo.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che quando si esce da un tradimento  si ricostruisce un nuovo equilibrio se questo non è più che stabile (e non è semplice) si passa da un'altalena emozionale all'altra.
> lo leggo anche in kid


Hai ragione Minerva, osservo questo nel forum,  spesso ho notato questo. Io ho attraversato ciò, uscendone. Mi piacerebbe capitasse di poter spiegare come sono e come sto adesso, servendo aiuto o spunti a chi ne ha o avrà bisogno. Fin'ora mi sono accorto di non essere in grado nemmeno di far percepire quello che è stato l'ultimo passaggio e stabilizzazione della mia persona e storia.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me lo sarebbe altrettanto, ma io in genere non entro nelle coppie e nei loro equilibri...ognuno la coppia la vive come crede e come vuole.
> Parlavo semplicemente della contestazione che viene fatta che per me non è rivolta a questo concetto, quanto al fatto che lei faccia generalizzazioni inquietanti.
> Per me, ad esempio, è un assurdo che lei affermi che tutti gli uomini sono maiali e pervertiti e quindi noi donne dobbiamo accettarli così e quando le fai notare che *tra due adulti consenzienti ci può essere uno scambio di foto pruriginoso lei cada dal pero* come se fosse una cosa zozzissima che fanno le brutte persone. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna!
> Aggiungo anche che pure secondo me non è convinta, forse dovevo virgolettare la parola!




Infatti, da quando sono approdata qui mi si è aperto un mondo che mi ha abbastanza sconcertato...facendo scomparire ogni traccia di innocenza e per innocenza intendo tutte le convinzioni che avevo del tipo che chi ama rispetta l'altra/o e quindi non tradisce anche e soprattutto perché non ci sono i motivi per farlo per finire sulle foto pruriginose che si possono scambiare due amanti e che, ripeto, io non gradirei, ma questa è mia opinione personale e facciano pure quello che gli pare...basta che non ne arrivi a me nessuna.

Ecco: mio marito prima e tutto quello che ne è seguito poi mi hanno scaraventato su di un altro pianeta, che invece, e purtroppo, non è altro che il nostro e che quindi ho dovuto, giocoforza, accettare...


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, da quando sono approdata qui mi si è aperto un mondo che mi ha abbastanza sconcertato...facendo scomparire ogni traccia di innocenza e per innocenza intendo tutte le convinzioni che avevo del tipo che chi ama rispetta l'altra/o e quindi non tradisce anche e soprattutto perché non ci sono i motivi per farlo per finire sulle foto pruriginose che si possono scambiare due amanti e che, ripeto, io non gradirei, ma questa è mia opinione personale e facciano pure quello che gli pare...basta che non ne arrivi a me nessuna.
> 
> Ecco: mio marito prima e tutto quello che ne è seguito poi mi hanno scaraventato su di un altro pianeta, che invece, e purtroppo, non è altro che il nostro e che quindi ho dovuto, giocoforza, accettare...


Diletta, scusa ma posso farti una domanda? 
Tu riusciresti a concepire una vita o un futuro senza tuo marito?
Se è no, perchè?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione Minerva, osservo questo nel forum,  spesso ho notato questo. Io ho attraversato ciò, uscendone. Mi piacerebbe capitasse di poter spiegare come sono e come sto adesso, servendo aiuto o spunti a chi ne ha o avrà bisogno. Fin'ora mi sono accorto di non essere in grado nemmeno di far percepire quello che è stato l'ultimo passaggio e stabilizzazione della mia persona e storia.


anche nel tuo percorso l'altalena è stata evidente e contraddittoria.
ma chiedertene conto ora che tu stai bene e che ti godi la famiglia sarebbe sterile


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> solo per il consenso? perchè il resto è quello che fanno un pò tutti i traditori, preferisci quando lo fanno nella menzogna?



Io quando faccio la cacca non informo altri né faccio sugosi resoconti quando esco dal bagno. Si chiama pudore a casa mia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'entra perchè la Diletta viene accusata di considerare le escort degli oggetti



Stai facendo apposta a confondere la considerazione di una prostituta come buona solo a dare sollievo agli scroti di satiri incontinenti e il gioco che ci può essere in un letto?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

l'associazione diletta-kid è nel disincanto del così fan tutti per dare valenza a riequilibri non accettati completamente, solo in apparenza.
secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mentre invece stare a leggere che un tradimento deve essere fatto stilando delle graduatorie e dei metodi per non farsi sgamare ?
> 
> Perchè il tutto non fa scalpore? E vi ricordo che qua dentro ci stanno persone che entrano doloranti e sanguinanti, che leggono. Leggere che attraverso dei privati ci si conosce per trombare, eh?
> 
> A me non me adesso non me ne può fregar di meno di ciò che si scrive o si fa, ma vedo troppe contraddizioni e troppi silenzi che non dovrebbero esserci e che ci sono per abitudine di chi scrive da tempo, o da chi invece ci campa mangiando pane e pene, e vabbè anche figa.



Ci sono anche terremoti carestie povertà di vario tipo e genere. C'è al mondo pure chi si è sposato un serial killer proprio perché era un serial killer. Non voglio fare paragoni con nessuno eh? Voglio solo dire che se mi scandalizzo per quello che scrive Tizio e Caio lo faccio perché di quello sto parlando e perché è quello che sento. Se non ti sta bene non so che farci sinceramente.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quando faccio la cacca non informo altri né faccio sugosi resoconti quando esco dal bagno. Si chiama pudore a casa mia.


bel paragone....


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Diletta, scusa ma posso farti una domanda?
> Tu riusciresti a concepire una vita o un futuro senza tuo marito?
> Se è no, perchè?



Non lo so, considera che siamo cresciuti insieme...ma potrebbe anche essere. 
Infatti, quello che so è che non "passerò mai più per di lì" che tradotto significa che non farò un altro percorso come quello fatto fin qui.
Questo lo so per certo: ho già dato, quindi non ci sarà altra clemenza da parte mia.
Io mi conosco, e contrariamente a quanto possa sembrare, ho amor proprio e se mi mancherà di rispetto un'altra volta sarà finita.
Game over, di conseguenza me ne starò da sola, che poi soli non si è mai.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so, considera che siamo cresciuti insieme...ma potrebbe anche essere.
> Infatti, quello che so è che non "passerò mai più per di lì" che tradotto significa che non farò un altro percorso come quello fatto fin qui.
> Questo lo so per certo: ho già dato, quindi non ci sarà altra clemenza da parte mia.
> Io mi conosco, e contrariamente a quanto possa sembrare, ho amor proprio e se mi mancherà di rispetto un'altra volta sarà finita.
> Game over, di conseguenza me ne starò da sola, che poi soli non si è mai.


posso consigliarti un libro? "donne che amano troppo"


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La genialità se sei un non traditore.
> Perché uno avvezzo...L avrebbe giá riempita di corna come un cesto di lumache a sua totale insaputa.
> A meno che lei non gli abbia messo un GPS sul cazzo



...ma sai Tebe, anche ad uno avvezzo può capitare che il diavolo ci metta la coda...e io sono stata chiara su quello che accadrà in caso di altre corna.
Per il resto, io penso a vivere la mia vita.
Bella trovata quella del GPS!!


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai facendo apposta a confondere* la considerazione di una prostituta come buona solo a dare sollievo agli scroti di satiri incontinenti* e il gioco che ci può essere in un letto?


questa frase secondo me può essere scritta solo da una donna e non da un uomo, poichè un uomo non definirebbe così una prostituta

io invece immaginavo a modo mio come sia possibile nel caso della Diletta e suo marito arrivare a considerare le escort degli oggetti, il che può essere appunto anche un gioco di coppia, ma la coppia aperta (anche se in questo caso da una parte sola) non è forse un gioco di coppia? e allora perchè quando ne parla la Diletta parte subito la polemica che lei considera zero le escort? mi vuoi dire cosa c'entra?
per me lei considera le escort delle professioniste del sesso, il che la mette al riparo da eventuali coinvolgimenti sentimentali con loro da parte di suo marito (a mano che il marito non si innamori perdutamente di una mai vista prima, durante un incontro di pochi minuti, il che è possibile ma mi pare difficile)


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che, se per una serie di ragioni che possono non essere tutte chiare a te stessa, tu non te la senta di separarti, sono fatti tuoi.
> 
> Ma restano fatti tuoi fintanto che non li rendi pubblici a qualcuno, nel tuo caso a noi.
> Appena tu intervieni si scatena di tutto ma temo che tu non colga che è in tuo sostegno anche se cerca di demolire il puntello che ti sei costruita.
> ...



Sul primo neretto: anch'io!

Il discorso sulla Mussolini ha senso se ne vogliamo fare un argomento di confronto dove ciascuno esprime il proprio sentire.
Per te quello che ha fatto il marito è disgustoso, per me anche, e così penso per tutti.
Ma non dimentichiamoci che noi siamo degli esterni e la cosa non ci tocca se non appunto come giudizio che diamo
ad un fattaccio che è diventato di pubblico dominio.
La moglie è un'altra cosa. Ciò che pensa e che fa una moglie non segue regole precostituite. Una moglie non decide in base a preconcetti, ma sulla base del cuore.
Una compagna di vita è una compagna in tutte le situazioni.
Non possiamo sapere il dialogo intimo che c'è stato fra di loro (parlo del fatto suddetto), non possiamo entrare nella loro sfera più intima.
Possiamo solo immaginare la profonda sofferenza di quella moglie ed averne rispetto, come si fa a provare disgusto per lei?


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Dopo un pomeriggio di noia passato con amici e melanzane mi defilo dalla compagnia per l'ora di cena e ne approfitto per chiamare questa ragazza sedicente ballerina e fotomodella ucraina che sembra offra sesso da infarto, come da annuncio letto su bakeca, mi risponde e fissiamo l'incontro per le 21:00, arrivo al portone e mi fa salire al terzo piano, a piedi, per non fare rumore con l'ascensore 

arrivo affannato davanti alla porta di ingresso e il brivido di colui che sta per vedere l'ennesima ragazza cesso che ha pubblicato foto fake mi corre lungo la spina dorsale, giusto un attimo, la porta sembra aprirsi da sola, entro, mi giro e la vedo: 

Bella, sexy, gran fica in lingerie nera, col tacco 15 è alta +o- come me che sono 190, finalmente una come piace a me che notoriamente do molta importanza all'estetica ed all'aspetto fisico delle ragazze, ebbene in questo caso se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino... lei è anche simpatica, socievole, un po intimidita inizialmente ma, dopo le presentazioni ed i lavaggi di rito mi conduce in camera e si scatena: inizia con FK profondi e slinguazzati, io ancora in piedi lei si inginocchia e comincia un BBJ da film porno, salivato con sputo, poi mi fa sdraiare e continua, strusciamenti vari e altri FK, si gira e cominciamo un 69 da favola, indicizzo il secondo canale e lei gradisce molto, si bagna e se finge lo fa in maniera molto realistica, mi condomizza e cominciamo le varie posizioni, smorza, pecos e mission dove finisco approfittando ancora dei suoi fantastici FK; volevo rivestirmi ma lei mi ha invitato a trattenermi sul letto per fare un po di sano GFE, visto che aveva ancora mezz'ora di tempo prima del prossimo appuntamento.... 

CITTA DELL'INCONTRO: Roma, zona Tuscolana 

NAZIONALITA':lei dice Ucraina, credo rumena 

ETA': giovane poco più di 20 

TEMPO: 55 minuti 

CONFORMITA' ALL'ANNUNCIO: SI anche se in foto la faccia non era visibile 

SERVIZI OFFERTI: bbj, rai1 e fk 

ALTRE SIGLE DISPONIBILI: Rai2 (non ho chiesto il rate) purtroppo non concede CIM, anzi per fortuna visti i baci che ci siamo dati 

RATE DI PARTENZA: vu+30 

RATE CONCORDATO: vu+30 

DESCRIZIONE FISICA: fisico fantastico, alta più di 170 senza tacchi, snella e tonica, culetto perfetto e sodo, tette rifatte ma bellissime, una terza abbondante, pelle liscia e profumata, bella anche di viso, occhi castani, capelli biondi (tinti) 

ATTITUDINE: disponibile e gentile a letto è molto partecipe, si impegna, brava nel BBJ e nel rapporto, bacia con passione, ottimo GFE prima e dopo il rapporto 

ABBIGLIAMENTO:riceve in lingerie e tacchi alti, ben truccata, mani curate. 

LOCATION: appartamento bello e pulito, nella camera dove si consuma ha messo il materasso sul pavimento perchè il letto, dice, fa troppo rumore, specchio strategico di fronte al materasso.

REPERIBILITA': Buona, ti da un appuntamento preciso e ci tiene alla puntualità, ho ritardato 5 minuti e mi ha chiamato per sollecitarmi, comunque mi ha riservato un'ora durante la quale non ha pensato che a me ed i cellulari non hanno squillato. Lei vive a Torino e viene a Roma a lavorare durante i fine settimana 

*LA MIA ESPERIENZA: Ottima, da ripetere senz'altro*


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Buoni?
> Non se la prenda Diletta, sono certa sia una bravissima persona ma *Buona in senso classico.*..beh...non me la sento di avallare.
> Ripeto. Non che sia una stronza,  assolutamente, ma da quello che ho sempre letto di lei, negli anni...troppo a compartimenti stagni per assaggiare la vera bontà.




Cosa è per te essere "Buona in senso classico?"


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dopo un pomeriggio di noia passato con amici e melanzane mi defilo dalla compagnia per l'ora di cena e ne approfitto per chiamare questa ragazza sedicente ballerina e fotomodella ucraina che sembra offra sesso da infarto, come da annuncio letto su bakeca, mi risponde e fissiamo l'incontro per le 21:00, arrivo al portone e mi fa salire al terzo piano, a piedi, per non fare rumore con l'ascensore
> 
> arrivo affannato davanti alla porta di ingresso e il brivido di colui che sta per vedere l'ennesima ragazza cesso che ha pubblicato foto fake mi corre lungo la spina dorsale, giusto un attimo, la porta sembra aprirsi da sola, entro, mi giro e la vedo:
> 
> ...


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dopo un pomeriggio di noia passato con amici e melanzane mi defilo dalla compagnia per l'ora di cena e ne approfitto per chiamare questa ragazza sedicente ballerina e fotomodella ucraina che sembra offra sesso da infarto, come da annuncio letto su bakeca, mi risponde e fissiamo l'incontro per le 21:00, arrivo al portone e mi fa salire al terzo piano, a piedi, per non fare rumore con l'ascensore
> 
> arrivo affannato davanti alla porta di ingresso e il brivido di colui che sta per vedere l'ennesima ragazza cesso che ha pubblicato foto fake mi corre lungo la spina dorsale, giusto un attimo, la porta sembra aprirsi da sola, entro, mi giro e la vedo:
> 
> ...



cosa significano gli acronimi?


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> cosa significano gli acronimi?


appunto.


----------



## Tessa (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> appunto.


Adinur e' stato bannato. 
Lui lo sapeva sicuro.


----------



## ologramma (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: anch'io!
> 
> Il discorso sulla Mussolini ha senso se ne vogliamo fare un argomento di confronto dove ciascuno esprime il proprio sentire.
> Per te quello che ha fatto il marito è disgustoso, per me anche, e così penso per tutti.
> ...


Ma stanno ancora insieme quindi che pensi l'abbia perdonato?


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

*Drusì*

...e ora non dirmi che gli uomini sono delle anime candide!
Sono ma dei veri porconi.
Una donna non arriverebbe mai a scrivere tali recensioni...
E se parlo al plurale è perché basta vedere quanti sono che scrivono tali "poesie"...
Dai su


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Adinur e' stato bannato.
> Lui lo sapeva sicuro.



mannaggia


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..*.e ora non dirmi che gli uomini sono delle anime candide!
> Sono ma dei veri porconi.*
> Una donna non arriverebbe mai a scrivere tali recensioni...
> E se parlo al plurale è perché basta vedere quanti sono che scrivono tali "poesie"...
> Dai su


QUELL'UOMO PORCA PUTTANA QUELL'UOMO, TUO MARITO E ALTRI
NON GLI UOMINI IN GENERALE
E POI CHE NESSUNO DICA CHE CI SI ACCANISCE E CHE CAZZO!!!!


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Adinur e' stato bannato.
> Lui lo sapeva sicuro.


i servizi offerti, come in un catalogo. È così che gli frequentatori valutano. Svegliamoci. Chi va a puttane cerca tutto questo o quasi. Ah, e gli sfigati che sono soliti utenti di queste signorine chiamano melanzane alle italiane, perché non la danno....


BJ=Blowjob=Pompino 
BBJ=Bare Blowjob=Pompino scoperto 
DEEPTHROAT=(Gola profonda) ingoiare completamente il pene, fino alla base. 
SWALLOW=(Ingoiare) lo sperma 
DUO=Sesso a tre, uno (o due) dei quali di sesso opposto 
Creampie=(torta alla crema) sborrata interna alla vagina o al retto 
FK=(French Kiss) Bacio alla francese [con la lingua] limonare 
DFK=(Deep French Kiss) Slinguazzata, da non confondere con FK 
Fkk=(Frei Körper kultur)luoghi dove trovare sessualità ed accoglienza previo RATE ed EXTRA 
RAI1=scopare in figa col preservativo 
RAI1 Cabrio=come Rai1 senza preservativo 
RAI2=scopare in culo con preservativo (vedi anal, 66) 
RAI2 Cabrio=come Rai2 senza preservativo (vedi anal, 66) 
RAI International= Rai1+Rai2+Rai3 nei tempi/modi concordati (vedi RATE) 
DP=(Double Penetration)=due cazzi insieme scoperti 
DPS=(Double Penetration Secured)=due cazzi insieme con preservativo 
GFE=(GirlFriend Experience) Sesso + metodica sentimentale (come essere fidanzati) 
Manola=(La mano che consola) (Vedi HJ, Fisting) 
LOC= Ambiente di lavoro 
I.G.= Igiene personale 
ART= bellezza oggettiva(bella per tutti) 
RATE= concordare Costo/tempo dell’incontro, degli Extra ed Extraballs 
66=sesso anale, con lui da dietro (vedi anal, Rai2) 
69=Sesso orale reciproco di 2 persone 
Anal= sesso anale (vedi 66, Rai2) 
BBW=Big Beautiful Woman (Bella donna dalle forme generose, morbida e giunonica) 
BDSM=(BonDage+SadoMaso)Insieme dei termini e delle pratiche 
Bondage=rapporti sessuali con l'ausilio di bavagli, funi o catene 
Booking=(Prenotare)in termine erotico=Prendere un appuntamento (vedi Agency, Escorts) 
Boukakke= molti uomini che ricoprono di sperma la donna 
CID=Cum In Deep termine generico per quando si sborra dentro la donna 
CIF=Cum In Face (Sborra in faccia) vedi anche COF 
COF=Cum ON face (Sborra in faccia) vedi anche CIF 
CIM=Cum In Mouth (Sborra in bocca) o Venuta in bocca 
COB=Cum on Body (sborra sul corpo) 
CBB=Cum Between Breasts((sborra tra le tette) 
COT=Cum on Tits (sborra sulle tette) 
CBJ=Covered Blowjob (pompino coperto) 
OTC=(Oral to completion) leccare/Spompinare sino all'orgasmo 
OWO=(Oral Without condOm) pompino, boccaponcio scoperto 
P4P=(PAY FOR PLAY) pagare per giocare (vedi RATE) 
VU=(Velocità Urbana) 50 euri (Vedi Rose) 
2VU=100 neuri(vedi Rose) 
Rose=Valuta della nazione a corso legale 
Nave Scuola=(vedi MILF, Cougar) 
Cougar=donna negli "..anta" a caccia di partners sessuali molto piu' giovani di lei 
MILF=Mother I'd Like to Fuck (una mamma che mi piacerebbe scoparmi)donne di età non più giovanissima, ma neppure troppo avanzata con evidente riferimento all'età media in cui una donna è già diventata madre di uno o più figli, ma tuttavia mantiene un aspetto fisico considerato ancora sessualmente appetibile, il termine Milf viene reso popolare dal film "America Pie" del 1999. 
LA STRETTA=prostituta alle prime armi 
DATY=(Dinner At The Y)Leccare la gnocca (Y) 
Couples=giochetti tra/con una coppia/e 
Doggie Style= (farlo come lo fanno i cani) alla pecorina 
DP=(Double Penetration) 2 cazzi contemporaneamente in figa e ano 
TP=triple Penetration che concede contemporaneamente Ano, bocca e Vagina 
Dresscode= (abito consono) Definisce un insieme di regole riguardanti l'abbigliamento in luoghi o eventi particolari 
Escort= (Accompagnatrice) Ragazza/donna che per modi/bellezza/esperienza e cultura, può accompagnare il cliente nel pubblico e/o nei piaceri sessuali 
Extra= pagamento suppletivo per prestazioni optionals 
Extraballs= Venire più volte durante il Rate 
Facesitting=Pratica sessuale dove uno dei partner si siete sulla faccia dell'altro per far annusare i genitali o fare sesso orale 
Facial=indica la sborrata generica in faccia (vedi COF) 
Fetish=Utilizzo di tacchi / latex e quant'altro durante il rapporto 
Fisting=Penetrazione dell'ano o della vagina usando una (o due) mano/i 
Footjob=masturbare il cazzo usando i piedi 
Full-Service= tutto compreso, usato anche per indicare che fa tutto e bene 
HJ=Handjob (fatto a mano) sega, masturbazione (Vedi Manola) 
Incall= vai a casa/paese/città/nazione del tuo partner 
Independent=(Indipendente) rendere servizi sessuali in maniera indipendente 
Indi-pay= termine che indica il RATE indiretto per la gnocca 
Free=gnocca che si scopa senza alcun tipo di RATE (vedi Utopia) 
Kinky=Definisce una serie di giochi in ambito sessuale 
Lesbo show= Giochetti lesbici (vedi anche Duo e Couples) 
LOFT=Che riceve in un proprio appartamento o loft appunto 
Massage=Massaggio da definire con Rate 
Master=Identifica in abito di un rapporto sessuale il partner dominante maschile 
Mistress=Identifica in abito di un rapporto sessuale il partner dominante femminile 
Missionary=Missionario (posizione canonica) 
Model=Modella in ambito attrattivo/sessuale (vedi Escort) 
O-Level=(Oral Level) Preliminari generici orali in varie parti del corpo 
OTR=(On The Road) Ragazza/Donna che lavora in strada 
Outcall=Il tuo partner viene da te 
ST=(Short time) (na botta e via!) restare insieme per il tempo necessario a quanto concordato (vedi RATE) 
Overnight= prolungare lo ST fino al mattino seguente (vedi EXTRA) 
LTR=(Long Time Rate) restare insieme fino al mattino seguente 
Petting=Preliminari (vedi O-Level,FK) 
Pissing=pisciando Provare eccitazione urinando o facendosi urinare addosso da un partner 
PSE=(Porn Star Experience) Esperienza come/con una star del porno 
Rimming=Sesso orale applicato all'ano 
SBB=(Sex Between Breasts) stimolare il membro tra i seni (spagnola) 
Services=Prestazioni fornite (Vedi RATE) 
Sex toys=(giocattoli sessuali)Vibratori, cazzi di gomma, palline, ecc. 
Toy Boy= ragazzo giocattolo[in ambito sessuale] (vedi Cougar) 
Sexy talks=Linguaggio sconcio 
Slave=(schiavo)E' il partner sottomesso in un rapporto (vedi BDSM, Master, Mistress) 
Spanking=Eccitazione provocata dall'essere sculacciato dal partner 
Squirting=Schizzo di secrezioni dall'uretere vaginale 
Strap-on=Fallo indossabile che serve per dare la possibilità alle donne di penetrare eventuali partner 
Strip-tease= Spogliarsi in modo provocante 
Tour=visitare città diverse dalla propria 
Travel=visitare una nazione diversa dalla nostra 
Gnoccatravel= www.gnoccatravels.com  
Upskirt=Inquadrare il corpo femminile con telecamere o fotocamere dal basso verso l'alto evidenziando le parti intime 
Vibro show= assistere il partner mentre gioca con Sex toys 
Voyeur=Provare eccitazione nel vedere atti sessuali o semplicementi atteggiamenti provocatori


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ma stanno ancora insieme quindi che pensi l'abbia perdonato?



Questo non lo so.
Penso che il marito abbia comunque bisogno di un aiuto terapeutico perché qualche grosso problema ce l'ha.
I motivi per cui stanno ancora insieme possono essere tanti e noi non possiamo saperli.
Uno di questi è appunto il cuore, poi ovvio che ce ne siano tanti altri.


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> i servizi offerti, come in un catalogo. È così che gli frequentatori valutano. Svegliamoci. Chi va a puttane cerca tutto questo o quasi. Ah, e gli sfigati che sono soliti utenti di queste signorine chiamano melanzane alle italiane, perché non la danno....
> 
> 
> BJ=Blowjob=Pompino
> ...




Ecco perchè bisogna pagare il canone :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Altro che la poesia delle foto delle belle fanciulle in lingerie... 

e molti pagano per i baci, i baci, i baci (alla girl friend)... altro che svuotarsi le palle...


----------



## ologramma (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo non lo so.
> Penso che il marito abbia comunque bisogno di un aiuto terapeutico perché qualche grosso problema ce l'ha.
> I motivi per cui stanno ancora insieme possono essere tanti e noi non possiamo saperli.
> Uno di questi è appunto il cuore, poi ovvio che ce ne siano tanti altri.


Ben detto ti quoto


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> QUELL'UOMO PORCA PUTTANA QUELL'UOMO, TUO MARITO E ALTRI
> NON GLI UOMINI IN GENERALE
> E POI CHE NESSUNO DICA CHE CI SI ACCANISCE E CHE CAZZO!!!!



Veramente mio marito non ha fatto nessuna recensione, non ce lo vedo proprio perdere il suo tempo così.


----------



## ologramma (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> i servizi offerti, come in un catalogo. È così che gli frequentatori valutano. Svegliamoci. Chi va a puttane cerca tutto questo o quasi. Ah, e gli sfigati che sono soliti utenti di queste signorine chiamano melanzane alle italiane, perché non la danno....
> 
> 
> BJ=Blowjob=Pompino
> ...


Sentite ai tempi dello scandalo di Berlusconi fu analizzata la prostituzione e si disse che 9 di 9 milioni d'italiani vanno a mignotte ma ora con questa dettagliata spiegazione penso che siano di più


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente mio marito non ha fatto nessuna recensione, non ce lo vedo proprio perdere il suo tempo così.


se è uno precisino le avrà lette però... a questo punto potrebbe collaborare con i colleghi e scriverne eh

Tra l'altro la recensione che ho copiato è delle migliori, la ragazza ne esce proprio bene, infatti ripeterà con lei...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cosa è per te essere "Buona in senso classico?"


Una buona in senso classico non farebbe mai una differenziazione tra puttane e donne.
Per esempio.
Anzi. Credo che " proteggerebbe" dai porconi uomini proprio le puttane.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Altro che la poesia delle foto delle belle fanciulle in lingerie...
> 
> e molti pagano per i baci, i baci, i baci (alla girl friend)... altro che svuotarsi le palle...



ma appunto, le recensioni si fanno sugli oggetti in generale per dare la propria opinione circa la veridicità o meno delle pubblicità...questi uomini considerano le escort delle professioniste del sesso, o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*SI*

Rai 2 cabrio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma questi non sono uomini.Questi so scemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> questa frase secondo me può essere scritta solo da una donna e non da un uomo, poichè un uomo non definirebbe così una prostituta
> 
> )


allora: Ci sono uomini che considerano le prostitute e non solo loro come strumento per il sollievo dello scroto e lo dicono pure. Probabilmente non usando questi termini. Io temo che tu viva o veda una realtà molto di nicchia. Ma meglio per te eh?


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

Manola è bellissimo :rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..*.e ora non dirmi che gli uomini sono delle anime candide!
> Sono ma dei veri porconi.*
> Una donna non arriverebbe mai a scrivere tali recensioni...
> E se parlo al plurale è perché basta vedere quanti sono che scrivono tali "poesie"...
> Dai su




E basta con questa categorizzazione uomini maiali/donne sante degne di un film anni 50.
Vai a farti un giro in un privè, una volta nella vita.
Ma anche solo una mezzoretta a scandagliare  le varie categorie di youporn.
Meglio che niente leggiti Cosmopolitan.:carneval:
Ma fatti passare queste idee da sessuofoba donna passiva old style.
E ci credo che tuo marito va a puttane, scusa.
Tira fuori gli artigli.
Siamo nel 2013.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Adinur e' stato bannato.
> Lui lo sapeva sicuro.



Ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Manola è bellissimo :rotfl:


Ti vedi rai 1 o rai 2 stasera?


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E basta con questa categorizzazione uomini maiali/donne sante degne di un film anni 50.
> Vai a farti un giro in un privè, una volta nella vita.
> Ma anche solo una mezzoretta a scandagliare  le varie categorie di youporn.
> Meglio che niente leggiti Cosmopolitan.:carneval:
> ...


Non nel 2015?


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora:* Ci sono uomini che considerano le prostitute e non solo loro come strumento per il sollievo dello scroto e lo dicono pure.* Probabilmente non usando questi termini. Io temo che tu viva o veda una realtà molto di nicchia. Ma meglio per te eh?



sì, ma tu prima avevi scritto altre parole che facevano sembrare il puttaniere uno sfigato, per questo ti ho detto che secondo me una frase del genere avrebbe potuto scriverla solo una (generica) donna...invece ora mi torna di più, appunto perchè ho sentito parecchie volte commenti di uomini al bar etc., non si considerano affatto sfigati

e hai saltato il resto del mio post, che era la parte più saliente


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti vedi rai 1 o rai 2 stasera?


Rai International :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> QUELL'UOMO PORCA PUTTANA QUELL'UOMO, TUO MARITO E ALTRI
> NON GLI UOMINI IN GENERALE
> E POI CHE NESSUNO DICA CHE CI SI ACCANISCE E CHE CAZZO!!!!



Che te lo dico a fare?


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non nel 2015?



Dici?
Dai, un passo alla volta.
Si arriva nel 2013... poi pian piano...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> QUELL'UOMO PORCA PUTTANA QUELL'UOMO, TUO MARITO E ALTRI
> NON GLI UOMINI IN GENERALE
> E POI CHE NESSUNO DICA CHE CI SI ACCANISCE E CHE CAZZO!!!!



:umile:


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dici?
> Dai, un passo alla volta.
> Si arriva nel 2013... poi pian piano...


si vabbé. ...è che pensando al 2013 mi si scatenanno voglie omicide...paura quell'anno:scared:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ora non dirmi che gli uomini sono delle anime candide!
> Sono ma dei veri porconi.
> Una donna non arriverebbe mai a scrivere tali recensioni...
> E se parlo al plurale è perché basta vedere quanti sono che scrivono tali "poesie"...
> Dai su


ma vattene affanculo te e chi ti sta vicino.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Altro che la poesia delle foto delle belle fanciulle in lingerie...
> 
> e molti pagano per i baci, i baci, i baci (alla girl friend)... altro che svuotarsi le palle...


Questo è veramente sconvolgente. Un tempo si diceva che la prostituta non baciava i clienti, per definizione proprio!
Da donna qualche domanda me la porrei. Che le Italiane non la diano è notorio. Molti ragazzi italiani vanno in vacanza per esempio in Spagna proprio per scopare per la loro prima volta, ovviamente con ragazze come le loro coetanee, non certo per andare a puttane. Se volessero quello, basta e avanza, appunto, l'Italia.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> si vabbé. ...è che pensando al 2013 mi si scatenanno voglie omicide...paura quell'anno:scared:



Io invece penso alla pasta col salmone mangiata oggi.
Per me era capodoglio.
Pesantuccia.
Quindi non so neppure in che anno sono ora.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece penso alla pasta col salmone mangiata oggi.
> Per me era capodoglio.
> Pesantuccia.
> Quindi non so neppure in che anno sono ora.


Che significa capodoglio?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dopo un pomeriggio di noia passato con amici e melanzane mi defilo dalla compagnia per l'ora di cena e ne approfitto per chiamare questa ragazza sedicente ballerina e fotomodella ucraina che sembra offra sesso da infarto, come da annuncio letto su bakeca, mi risponde e fissiamo l'incontro per le 21:00, arrivo al portone e mi fa salire al terzo piano, a piedi, per non fare rumore con l'ascensore
> 
> arrivo affannato davanti alla porta di ingresso e il brivido di colui che sta per vedere l'ennesima ragazza cesso che ha pubblicato foto fake mi corre lungo la spina dorsale, giusto un attimo, la porta sembra aprirsi da sola, entro, mi giro e la vedo:
> 
> ...


e questo è niente.
C'è un tipo su un forum (che ogni tanto vado a leggere) che spaccia per sue storie del genere che altri hanno pubblicato in altri siti. Ma basta selezionare una parte di testo, metterla su Google e salta fuori la verità.
Ma, ovviamente, nessun utente di quel forum di volpi se n'è ancora accorto.
E questo si vanta di essere un puttaniere.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che significa capodoglio?


è un mammifero, quasi una balena.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma tu prima avevi scritto altre parole che facevano sembrare il puttaniere uno sfigato, per questo ti ho detto che secondo me una frase del genere avrebbe potuto scriverla solo una (generica) donna...invece ora mi torna di più, appunto perchè ho sentito parecchie volte commenti di uomini al bar etc., non si considerano affatto sfigati
> 
> e hai saltato il resto del mio post, che era la parte più saliente



É oltremodo difficile parlare di un tipo di relazione che può avere mille sfaccettature. Io non ho mai definito un uomo sfigato perché va a prostitute. Conosco uomini che hanno avuto solo o prevalentemente rapporti con prostitute per una serie di problematiche che impedisce loro di avere altri tipi di rapporti con le donne. Poi ci sono quelli che ci vanno perché è l'unico modo di poter godere di un corpo giovane e bello. Poi ci sono quelli che non vedono la differenza tra corteggiare una donna e  arrivare ad avere un rapporto e pagarne una per lo stesso scopo e scelgono l'opzione che costa meno. E tante altre opzioni.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è un mammifero, quasi una balena.


Grazie caro


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è veramente sconvolgente. Un tempo si diceva che la prostituta non baciava i clienti, per definizione proprio!
> Da donna qualche domanda me la porrei. Che le Italiane non la diano è notorio. Molti ragazzi italiani vanno in vacanza per esempio in Spagna proprio per scopare per la loro prima volta, ovviamente con ragazze come le loro coetanee, non certo per andare a puttane. Se volessero quello, basta e avanza, appunto, l'Italia.


Si chiamano gnocca free e nel impagabile sito se ne parla ampiamente. E sembra che sui vantaggi della gnocca a pagamento ci sia un bel dibattito.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è veramente sconvolgente. Un tempo si diceva che la prostituta non baciava i clienti, per definizione proprio!
> Da donna qualche domanda me la porrei. *Che le Italiane non la diano è notorio*. Molti ragazzi italiani vanno in vacanza per esempio in Spagna proprio per scopare per la loro prima volta, ovviamente con ragazze come le loro coetanee, non certo per andare a puttane. Se volessero quello, basta e avanza, appunto, l'Italia.


"Non la diano... a tutti".
Diciamo che chi non becca in Italia spera che col fascino esotico che sfuma l'aria da sfigato nostrana altrove becchi di più.
E capita pure, non dico no...
Però quell'affermazione fa un po' il pari con quella di Diletta che gli uomini son tutti maiali...
Molto datata.
Dovresti vedere quante donne italiane vanno in giro a cuccare uomini stranieri...
un giretto a Capo Verde, per esempio?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Altro che la poesia delle foto delle belle fanciulle in lingerie...
> 
> e molti pagano per i baci, i baci, i baci (alla girl friend)... altro che svuotarsi le palle...


Che uomini squallidi e senza palle.Ci pensavo la scorsa settimana rientrando in A1,dalla scappatella.Tra una benzina autostrada motel,speso parecchio..ma vuoi mettere la differenza con pagare una donna??Non c'e'paragone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è veramente sconvolgente. Un tempo si diceva che la prostituta non baciava i clienti, per definizione proprio!
> Da donna qualche domanda me la porrei. Che le Italiane non la diano è notorio. Molti ragazzi italiani vanno in vacanza per esempio in Spagna proprio per scopare per la loro prima volta, ovviamente con ragazze come le loro coetanee, non certo per andare a puttane. Se volessero quello, basta e avanza, appunto, l'Italia.



Ma cosa dici pure te. Le italiane la danno come le spagnole solo che dopo esserti trombato una a Ibiza non la vedi più, tipo. Oltre al fumo che costa meno e lo trovi ovunque. E a Ibiza adesso ci vanno pure le italiane pensa te. Ci sei stasera?


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che uomini squallidi e senza palle.Ci pensavo la scorsa settimana rientrando in A1,dalla scappatella.Tra una benzina autostrada motel,speso parecchio..ma vuoi mettere la differenza con pagare una donna??Non c'e'paragone.


sono dell'opinione che il pagare una donna per fare sesso, prescinde dal costo economico
ritengo che sia una mera questione di buon gusto
e in più trovo la situazione molto scialba da ogni punto di vista


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> sono dell'opinione che il pagare una donna per fare sesso, prescinde dal costo economico
> ritengo che sia una mera questione di buon gusto
> e in più trovo la situazione molto scialba da ogni punto di vista[/QUO
> 
> Vero...poi da gattaz a gattaz...come la vedi tu un'erezione con una che non puoi baciare,se non vuoi prenderti 1 malattia,orale manco a parlarne,e poi infilarsi dove entrano in mille?No grazie.......


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

C'è la globalizzazione, si va nelle isole di titolarità spagnola per trombare turiste inglesi zuppe di alcool a buon prezzo... poi io che sono spagnola mi sono trombata il  mio primo italiano a Copenhagen, e magari un danese si tromba un'italiana a Parigi...


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É oltremodo difficile parlare di un tipo di relazione che può avere mille sfaccettature. Io non ho mai definito un uomo sfigato perché va a prostitute. Conosco uomini che hanno avuto solo o prevalentemente rapporti con prostitute per una serie di problematiche che impedisce loro di avere altri tipi di rapporti con le donne. Poi ci sono quelli che ci vanno perché è l'unico modo di poter godere di un corpo giovane e bello. Poi ci sono quelli che non vedono la differenza tra corteggiare una donna e  arrivare ad avere un rapporto e pagarne una per lo stesso scopo e scelgono l'opzione che costa meno. E tante altre opzioni.



scusa Sbri, ma secondo te un un uomo che va a prostitute si autodefinirebbe* satiro incontinente?*
secondo me NO, per questo prima ho scritto che la tua frase poteva averla scritta solo una (generica) donna...


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono dell'opinione che il pagare una donna per fare sesso, prescinde dal costo economico
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono dell'opinione che il pagare una donna per fare sesso, prescinde dal costo economico
> ...


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è veramente sconvolgente. Un tempo si diceva che la prostituta non baciava i clienti, per definizione proprio!
> Da donna qualche domanda me la porrei. Che le Italiane non la diano è notorio. Molti ragazzi italiani vanno in vacanza per esempio in Spagna proprio per scopare per la loro prima volta, ovviamente con ragazze come le loro coetanee, non certo per andare a puttane. Se volessero quello, basta e avanza, appunto, l'Italia.


fantastica, ma cosa cazzo vai dicendo? 
le prostitute che non baciano sono una leggenda metropolitana messa in giro per far finta che mantenessero un minimo di libertà decisionale, le prostitute hanno sempre fatto tutto quello che veniva loro chiesto dai clienti poiché la prostituzione è da sempre una condizione per lo più obbligata.
pretty woman è un film, quale "definizione proprio".
le italiane non "la danno"? ma che dici? e le spagnole invece sì? e le rumene? e come siamo messi con le polacche e le portoghesi?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> fantastica, ma cosa cazzo vai dicendo?
> le prostitute che non baciano sono una leggenda metropolitana messa in giro per far finta che mantenessero un minimo di libertà decisionale, le prostitute hanno sempre fatto tutto quello che veniva loro chiesto dai clienti poiché la prostituzione è da sempre una condizione per lo più obbligata.
> pretty woman è un film, quale "definizione proprio".
> le italiane non "la danno"? ma che dici? e le spagnole invece sì? e le rumene? e come siamo messi con le polacche e le portoghesi?


io ti quoto in tutto pero su una cosa ha ragione. la maggior parte delle prostitute o escort non baciano. e' vero, e te lo dico per esperienza. non per film o sentito dire.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente mio marito non ha fatto nessuna recensione, non ce lo vedo proprio perdere il suo tempo così.


il punto non è la recensione diletta, il punto è l'erronea concezione che hai delle prostitute, dei loro clienti e dei motivi per cui alcuni uomini ci vanno.
quando dici che un tradimento con una prostituta, una escort o quello che è non lo considereresti nemmeno tale, dai l'impressione di immaginare quel mondo come una specie di mondo virtuale dove nulla accade per davvero.
così non è.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: anch'io!
> 
> Il discorso sulla Mussolini ha senso se ne vogliamo fare un argomento di confronto dove ciascuno esprime il proprio sentire.
> Per te quello che ha fatto il marito è disgustoso, per me anche, e così penso per tutti.
> ...


Tu ipotizzi che una scopra che il marito ha usufruito di una dell'età della figlia (oltretutto fatto pubblico di cui è a conoscenza la figlia) e scelga di stare con il marito con il cuore?
Sì lo ringrazia anche di aver risparmiato la figlia.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ti quoto in tutto pero su una cosa ha ragione. la maggior parte delle prostitute o escort non baciano. e' vero, e te lo dico per esperienza. non per film o sentito dire.


tutte le prostitute che io ho conosciuto facevano qualunque cosa venisse loro richiesta, nemmeno ci facevano caso.
si trattava per lo più di prostituzione di strada.
non conosco il mondo delle escort sui siti, però.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

perché pescare nei siti appositi è da grande uomo





lothar57 ha detto:


> Che uomini squallidi e senza palle.Ci pensavo la scorsa settimana rientrando in A1,dalla scappatella.Tra una benzina autostrada motel,speso parecchio..ma vuoi mettere la differenza con pagare una donna??Non c'e'paragone.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tutte le prostitute che io ho conosciuto facevano qualunque cosa venisse loro richiesta, nemmeno ci facevano caso.
> si trattava per lo più di prostituzione di strada.
> non conosco il mondo delle escort sui siti, però.


ad es. le lucine rosse di amsterdam non baciano. 
in molti siti di escort c''e scritto chiaro e tondo chi non bacia, magari altre lo fanno.
quello che molti non sanno e' che sareste stupiti di sapere quanti uomini "vanno a puttane" ma in realta si siedono li, parlano, si lasciano coccolare maternamente e se ne tornano a casa.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

scusa ma questo cosa c'entra?
per quanto uomo di merda sia come arrivi all'incesto?oppure ho capito male





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ipotizzi che una scopra che il marito ha usufruito di una dell'età della figlia (oltretutto fatto pubblico di cui è a conoscenza la figlia) e scelga di stare con il marito con il cuore?
> *Sì lo ringrazia anche di aver risparmiato la figlia.*


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> se è uno precisino le avrà lette però... a questo punto potrebbe collaborare con i colleghi e scriverne eh
> 
> Tra l'altro la recensione che ho copiato è delle migliori, la ragazza ne esce proprio bene, infatti ripeterà con lei...


Pure la legenda degli acronimi, pensa un po'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa Sbri, ma secondo te un un uomo che va a prostitute si autodefinirebbe* satiro incontinente?*
> secondo me NO, per questo prima ho scritto che la tua frase poteva averla scritta solo una (generica) donna...



Allora la mia cara pantera qui c'è un mercato ortofrutticolo. I camionisti arrivano sganciano il rimorchio poi tipicamente nel primo pomeriggio vanno a prostitute con la sola motrice. Probabilmente non si definiscono satiri incontinenti probabilmente usano altri termini. Preferisci che usi quelli da ora in avanti? Occhio che Jb potrebbe sembrare un seminarista.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *ad es. le lucine rosse di amsterdam non baciano.
> in molti siti di escort c''e scritto chiaro e tondo chi non bacia, magari altre lo fanno.*
> quello che molti non sanno e' che sareste stupiti di sapere quanti uomini "vanno a puttane" ma in realta si siedono li, parlano, si lasciano coccolare maternamente e se ne tornano a casa.


quelle sono realtà che non conosco affatto.
se hai un minimo di tutela o di libero arbitrio puoi decidere taluni dettagli, ma che le prostitute per definizione non bacino non è corretto, poiché molte non hanno alcuna possibilità di scelta.
io ho conosciuto praticamente solo quelle, più altre due, transessuali, che continuavano perché non avevano alternative lavorative.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma questo cosa c'entra?
> per quanto uomo di merda sia come arrivi all'incesto?oppure ho capito male



Ciao

è spinta, sicuramente. 
Ma chi guarda un minorenne con certi occhi, 
noterà anche i propri figli minorenni sotto una certa ottica ... 

Una volta sorpassato un limite, non ci vuole tanto a rifarlo ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quelle sono realtà che non conosco affatto.
> se hai un minimo di tutela o di libero arbitrio puoi decidere taluni dettagli, ma che le prostitute per definizione non bacino non è corretto, poiché molte non hanno alcuna possibilità di scelta.
> io ho conosciuto praticamente solo quelle, più altre due, transessuali, che continuavano perché non avevano alternative lavorative.


no. dire che per definizione non baciano non e' assolutamente corretto, concordo con te


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero...poi da gattaz a gattaz...come la vedi tu un'erezione con una che non puoi baciare,se non vuoi prenderti 1 malattia,orale manco a parlarne,e poi infilarsi dove entrano in mille?No grazie.......


allora non baci nemmeno quelle che frequenti perché mi sa che ne hanno fatti entrare una cifra.
forse si forse no...nell'indecisione che fai?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è spinta, sicuramente.
> Ma chi guarda un minorenne con certi occhi,
> ...


ma è un'immane cavolata.per favore


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

quindi diletta è pure pedofila?


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no. dire che per definizione non baciano non e' assolutamente corretto, concordo con te


peraltro, se sta pure nel "catalogo", significa che alcuni lo cercano esplicitamente.
pensa un po'. mamma mia.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un'immane cavolata.per favore


quoto molto


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un'immane cavolata.per favore



Ciao

l'immane cavolata è proprio che si accenda un qualcosa verso un minorenne. 
Che sarebbero da considerare figli! 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

non si può mettere il discorso sullo stesso piano.no


> l'immane cavolata è proprio che si accenda un qualcosa verso un minorenne.
> Che sarebbero da considerare figli!
> 
> 
> sienne


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono anche terremoti carestie povertà di vario tipo e genere. C'è al mondo pure chi si è sposato un serial killer proprio perché era un serial killer. Non voglio fare paragoni con nessuno eh? Voglio solo dire che se mi scandalizzo per quello che scrive Tizio e Caio lo faccio perché di quello sto parlando e perché è quello che sento. Se non ti sta bene non so che farci sinceramente.


Mi sta bene eccome, e se non mi stesse bene potrei attaccarmi al tram visto che siamo tutti liberi di partecipare, ma credo che sia ovvio e che lo abbia anche scritto in qualche post prima. 

Comunque, per semplificare, non è che abbia capito cosa tu mi stia scrivendo. Se parti da un discorso che ho cominciato e nei vari contesti ci metti il significato di ciò che ho scritto fino ad adesso, non è che riesca a comprendere la risposta, la comprendo nel contesto, ma non nel tema, tema che in parte era quello di un percorso personale di Diletta dove puntualmente a parere mio troppe cose sono state fraintese, e quelle volte in cui qualcuno tipo il conte si è messo in mezzo e Diletta confermato il tutto, pare che non venga letto e che le idee (secondo me sbagliate sugli scritti e il significato di questi) vengano puntualmente ignorati per impuntarsi sulle proprie percezioni di ciò che Diletta ha scritto.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> peraltro, se sta pure nel "catalogo", significa che alcuni lo cercano esplicitamente.
> pensa un po'. mamma mia.


il bacio dici? 
be io non me la sentirei di farne a meno per es. 
mi sentirei a disagio, e una macchinetta sessuale....resta comunque un interazione tra due persone, puttana o meno....e' cmq una intimita', diversa, particolare ma e' cmq un momento intimo. senza bacio io non vedo intimita


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

che si dovrebbe ben pensare di avere una figlia della stessa età ok...ma che si arrivi facilmente  all'incesto per questo assolutamente


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> quoto molto


riquoto

siamo all'assurdo


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

volete dire che una donna che ha una relazione con un uomo giovane se ha un figlio della stessa età è potenzialmente un'incestuosa?
ma diamo i numeri?


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il bacio dici?
> be io non me la sentirei di farne a meno per es.
> mi sentirei a disagio, e una macchinetta sessuale....resta comunque un interazione tra due persone, puttana o meno....e' cmq una intimita', diversa, particolare ma e' cmq un momento intimo. senza bacio io non vedo intimita


forse hai ragione, nel senso che nel momento in cui si paga per qualcosa come il sesso, probabilmente non si ritiene chissà quale problema per pagare anche un bacio o un qualunque gesto normalmente intimo.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> volete dire che una donna che ha una relazione con un uomo giovane se ha un figlio della stessa età è potenzialmente un'incestuosa?
> ma diamo i numeri?


sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che si dovrebbe ben pensare di avere una figlia della stessa età ok...ma che si arrivi facilmente  all'incesto per questo assolutamente



Ciao

l'ho detto che è spinta. 
Ma se prendi in considerazione che gli abusi sui minorenni sono prevalentemente incesti ... 
così assurdo non è più ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> volete dire che una donna che ha una relazione con un uomo giovane se ha un figlio della stessa età è potenzialmente un'incestuosa?
> ma diamo i numeri?


Allora Madonna va rinchiusa!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'ho detto che è spinta.
> Ma se prendi in considerazione che gli abusi sui minorenni sono prevalentemente incesti ...
> ...


sienne non è tirata per i capelli....di più.dai


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse hai ragione, nel senso che nel momento in cui si paga per qualcosa come il sesso, probabilmente non si ritiene chissà quale problema per pagare anche un bacio o un qualunque gesto normalmente intimo.


forse dipende perche lo si fa, i casi come quelli che citava sbri degli svuota palle credo possano ben fare a meno del bacio. se io vado con una escort per provare qualcosa di nuovo, non so, per sentirmi toccato da mani "esperte", il bacio non lo lascerei outstanding. ma questo vale per me, perche per me il bacio ha importanza nella misura che mi aiuta ad entrare in intimita, cioe' senza quello non mi tocchi....chi che sia.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sienne non è tirata per i capelli....di più.dai



Ciao

un conto sono giovani, un conto sono minorenni ... 
e i numeri d'abuso parlano una lingua molto chiara. 
Che poi messa nell'esempio di Brunetta sia spinta, l'ho detto.
Ma rimane un dato di fatto. Purtroppo. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> forse dipende perche lo si fa, i casi come quelli che citava sbri degli svuota palle credo possano ben fare a meno del bacio. se io vado con una escort per provare qualcosa di nuovo, non so, per sentirmi toccato da mani "esperte", il bacio non lo lascerei outstanding. ma questo vale per me, perche per me il bacio ha importanza nella misura che mi aiuta ad entrare in intimita, cioe' senza quello non mi tocchi....chi che sia.


lessi un articolo in cui dicevano che baciandosi si attivano una serie di reazioni chimiche, poiché le labbra sono piene di terminazioni nervose, nella saliva ci sono ormoni e cose così.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> riquoto
> 
> siamo all'assurdo


All'assurdo soltanto? porca paletta va..! ma come si fa, come?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lessi un articolo in cui dicevano che baciandosi si attivano una serie di reazioni chimiche, poiché le labbra sono piene di terminazioni nervose, nella saliva ci sono ormoni e cose così.


si e' vero, considera che la maggior parte dei nostri liquidi contiene ormoni, come la saliva, anche lo sperma....mi sono documentata recentemente perche ho notato un senso di nausea e pienezza dopo....mmm....vabbe ci siamo capite e ho scoperto che lo sperma contiene ormoni e una sostanza che da nausea, o meglio puo darla e dare un senso di pienezza che cmq dura poco, in effetti 5 minuti...
l ho letto anche io quell articolo, pero tempo fa


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non baci nemmeno quelle che frequenti perché mi sa che ne hanno fatti entrare una cifra.
> forse si forse no...nell'indecisione che fai?



Be'e 'diverso,non puoi paragonare l'attivita sessuale di una donna sposata.con figli l'ultima,con quella di una troia a pagamento,perdona il francesismo Minervuccia bella...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si e' vero, considera che la maggior parte dei nostri liquidi contiene ormoni, come la saliva, anche lo sperma*....mi sono documentata recentemente perche ho notato un senso di nausea e pienezza dopo....mmm....vabbe ci siamo capite *e ho scoperto che lo sperma contiene ormoni e una sostanza che da nausea, o meglio puo darla e dare un senso di pienezza che cmq dura poco, in effetti 5 minuti...
> l ho letto anche io quell articolo, pero tempo fa


AhahahhaHAHAHAHhHAHAHahhahHAhHAhHAhaHhHAh! Hai fatto pure il ruttino?


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> quindi diletta è pure pedofila?



Ciao

NO. Diletta con questo discorso OT non c'entra proprio nulla. 

Era una battuta di Brunetta che riguarda il marito della Mussolini. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si e' vero, considera che la maggior parte dei nostri liquidi contiene ormoni, come la saliva, anche lo sperma....mi sono documentata recentemente perche *ho notato un senso di nausea e pienezza dopo....mmm....vabbe ci siamo capite* e ho scoperto che lo sperma contiene ormoni e una sostanza che da nausea, o meglio puo darla e dare un senso di pienezza che cmq dura poco, in effetti 5 minuti...
> l ho letto anche io quell articolo, pero tempo fa


ahahahah!

mai notato.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'e 'diverso,non puoi paragonare l'attivita sessuale di una donna sposata.con figli l'ultima,con quella di una troia a pagamento,perdona il francesismo Minervuccia bella...


Imbecille ma che cazzo ne sai tu di quella quanti cazzi ha preso in bocca prima del tuo? Ma che cazzo di coglione.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lessi un articolo in cui dicevano che baciandosi si attivano una serie di reazioni chimiche, poiché le labbra sono piene di terminazioni nervose, nella saliva ci sono ormoni e cose così.


e se ci metti il trasporto sensuale ed emozionale... BOMM.


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure la legenda degli acronimi, pensa un po'.


? 
Pensavo fosse un sito famoso.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahhaHAHAHAHhHAHAHahhahHAhHAhHAhaHhHAh! Hai fatto pure il ruttino?


talvolta


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ?
> Pensavo fosse un sito famoso.


Mai visto.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahahah!
> 
> mai notato.


_valestarplace.altervista.org/*sperma*ingestio.html_


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Imbecille ma che cazzo ne sai tu di quella quanti cazzi ha preso in bocca prima del tuo? Ma che cazzo di coglione.



E soprattutto dove erano i medesimi prima.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'e 'diverso,non puoi paragonare l'attivita sessuale di una donna sposata.con figli l'ultima,con quella di una troia a pagamento,perdona il francesismo Minervuccia bella...


è vero. 
però anche fosse solo che ha appena fatto una fellatio al marito _la condivisione_ rimane.lotharino caro


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si e' vero, considera che la maggior parte dei nostri liquidi contiene ormoni, come la saliva, anche lo sperma....mi sono documentata recentemente perche ho notato un senso di nausea e pienezza dopo....mmm....vabbe ci siamo capite e ho scoperto che lo sperma contiene ormoni e una sostanza che da nausea, o meglio puo darla e dare un senso di pienezza che cmq dura poco, in effetti 5 minuti...
> l ho letto anche io quell articolo, pero tempo fa




*POVCA..! *


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> _valestarplace.altervista.org/*sperma*ingestio.html_


mi fai morì.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *POVCA..! *


ha vagione


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi fai morì.


ma scusa mi sono dovuta documentare...non capivo, ho pensato ad un allergia , o un rifiuto del mio stomaco...invece avevo ragione io!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ha vagione


nenti sacciu e nenti vitti.. ( ti adoro)


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma scusa mi sono dovuta documentare...non capivo, ho pensato ad un allergia , o un rifiuto del mio stomaco...invece avevo ragione io!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sbatti::rofl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> nenti sacciu e nenti vitti.. ( ti adoro)


APPUNTO.
non mi giustifico per il fatto senza ingoio non sussiste


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

cosa hai cercato nella fattispecie?


caciottina ha detto:


> ma scusa mi sono dovuta documentare...non capivo, ho pensato ad un allergia , o un rifiuto del mio stomaco...invece avevo ragione io!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

fermate a caciottina..! 

Una volta non era così ( seee)


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> APPUNTO.
> non mi giustifico per il fatto senza ingoio non sussiste


Aspè, tu se fai un pompino solo con ingoio oppure muerte?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero.
> però anche fosse solo che ha appena fatto una fellatio al marito _la condivisione_ rimane.lotharino caro



ma lui e'l'avente diritto e lo metto in conto...ma e'diverso mi pare


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma scusa mi sono dovuta documentare...non capivo, *ho pensato ad un allergia* , o un rifiuto del mio stomaco...invece avevo ragione io!


questa sarebbe stata una vera sfiga!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Si sta eccitando qualcuno/a ?

:rofl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Caciottina attenta, ora come minimo chiunque ti parlerà penserà che ingoi!
Io ti avvisai!


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici pure te. Le italiane la danno come le spagnole solo che dopo esserti trombato una a Ibiza non la vedi più, tipo. Oltre al fumo che costa meno e lo trovi ovunque. E a Ibiza adesso ci vanno pure le italiane pensa te. Ci sei stasera?


Boh, a me fanno in molti molte confidenze. E si tratta di ventenni o giù di lì.

Preciso che ho scritto che "una volta" il bacio tendenzialmente era off-limits. Comunque, il mio stupore veniva dal fatto che se cerchi baci e paghi per quelli hai come minimo una moglie stronza. E' più chiaro adesso?

[Quanto alla domanda: ma ti pare?:condom::scopa:]


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> forse dipende perche lo si fa, i casi come quelli che citava sbri degli svuota palle credo possano ben fare a meno del bacio. se io vado con una escort per provare qualcosa di nuovo, non so, per sentirmi toccato da mani "esperte", il bacio non lo lascerei outstanding. ma questo vale per me, perche per me il bacio ha importanza nella misura che mi aiuta ad entrare in intimita, cioe' senza quello non mi tocchi....chi che sia.



Ci sono anche uomini che senza il bacio non raggiungono l'eccitazione


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questa sarebbe stata una vera sfiga!


Non darle corda, è mia figlia adottiva. 





























































Che figliola splendida però. :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma lui e'l'avente diritto e lo metto in conto...ma e'diverso mi pare


Micio, tu quelle le raccatti su siti d'incontri. Non ti vorrei dire un cazzo, ma tendenzialmente oltre a quello del marito di cazzi forse ne dovresti mettere in conto anche qualcun altro.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque, il mio stupore veniva dal fatto che se cerchi baci e paghi per quelli hai come minimo una moglie stronza. E' più chiaro adesso?


cristallino.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono anche uomini che senza il bacio non raggiungono l'eccitazione


Senza bacio non esiste. Ma proprio non si parte neanche.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caciottina attenta, ora come minimo chiunque ti parlerà penserà che ingoi!
> Io ti avvisai!


Spero non sia la sola.


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

E poi dove cazzo mette il suo idem il marito che poi può passare alla moglie... è una catena del herpes ragazzi!!! Svegliaaaaa


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che figliola splendida però. :singleeye:


quoto.
solo amore per caciotta. :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Boh, a me fanno in molti molte confidenze. E si tratta di ventenni o giù di lì.
> 
> Preciso che ho scritto che "una volta" il bacio tendenzialmente era off-limits. Comunque, il mio stupore veniva dal fatto che se cerchi baci e paghi per quelli hai come minimo una moglie stronza. E' più chiaro adesso?
> 
> [Quanto alla domanda: ma ti pare?:condom::scopa:]



E' abbastanza chiaro che tu ti ponga sempre in modo critico verso le mogli. Hai mai pensato che senza la parvenza di un normale rapporto alcuni non riescano a concludere, banalmente?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non darle corda, è mia figlia adottiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, questo mi pare un po' incestuoso


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Ecco la colpa è delle mogli ovvio... mettete voi la faccina facepalm vi prego...
Poi molti "utonti' sono fidanzati o single!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco, questo mi pare un po' incestuoso


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un conto sono giovani, un conto sono minorenni ...
> e i numeri d'abuso parlano una lingua molto chiara.
> ...


La definizione di minorenne è molto relativa in quanto l'età del consenso varia da paese in paese. Diciamo che si dovrebbe parlare di persone con una differente maturità sessuale per entrare nella patologia.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ecco la colpa è delle mogli ovvio... mettete voi la parola facepalm vi prego...
> Poi molti "utonti' sono fidanzati o single!


da non credere.
boh!
tra fantastica e diletta siamo tornati agli anni 40?
tuo marito va con le prostitute e paga anche per baciarle?
colpa tua che minimo sei stronza.
senza parole.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora la mia cara pantera qui c'è un mercato ortofrutticolo. I camionisti arrivano sganciano il rimorchio poi tipicamente nel primo pomeriggio vanno a prostitute con la sola motrice. Probabilmente non si definiscono satiri incontinenti probabilmente usano altri termini. Preferisci che usi quelli da ora in avanti? Occhio che Jb potrebbe sembrare un seminarista.


mannò, usa i termini che vuoi, ci mancherebbe!

che poi più che altro questi uomini non è che sentano la necessità di autodefinirsi qualcosa, piuttosto definiscono le prostitute, almeno da quanto ho sentito io
ed in effetti nella tua frase c'era la definizione di svuotapalle, ma poi c'era per satiri incontinenti, insomma 2 definizioni
basta la smetto


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza bacio non esiste. Ma proprio non si parte neanche.


Cioè.. una donna che ti prende ti sbatte al muro ti strappa le mutande per farti una fell .. se vabbè, UN POMPINO, tu la blocchi e gli dici.. baciami prima :singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> da non credere.
> boh!
> tra fantastica e diletta siamo tornati agli anni 40?
> tuo marito va con le prostitute e paga anche per baciarle?
> ...


Davvero assurdo.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' abbastanza chiaro che tu ti ponga sempre in modo critico verso le mogli. Hai mai pensato che senza la parvenza di un normale rapporto alcuni non riescano a concludere, banalmente?


Ma allora cosa cercano davvero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> da non credere.
> boh!
> tra fantastica e diletta siamo tornati agli anni 40?
> tuo marito va con le prostitute e paga anche per baciarle?
> ...



Ma fanta vive nel fanta-mondo dove tutte le mogli vanno a letto con la camicia da notte con il ricamo 'non lo fo per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio', non praticano sesso orale e hanno i bigodini perennemente in capo.


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma allora cosa cercano davvero?


Un corpo diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma allora cosa cercano davvero?


La semplice presa per il culo. Basta questo per innescare meccanismi e darsi la motivazione, qualsiasi essa sia.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, tu se fai un pompino solo con ingoio oppure muerte?


no affatto, 
non dipende sempre da me in realta e mi sta bene cosi


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma fanta vive nel fanta-mondo dove tutte le mogli vanno a letto con la camicia da notte con il ricamo 'non lo fo per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio', non praticano sesso orale e hanno i bigodini perennemente in capo.


ma sì,hai ragione.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Addio al celibato dell' amico del fidanzato di una mia collega. Vanno in compagnia tutti a Praga. Perché li ci sono le migliori troie. Ovviamente la festa era una condivisione delle stesse. Età sui 34/5. Laureati o di medio livello culturale tutti. In genere belli. Non sfigati. Avvezzi alla frequentazione delle zoccole. Motivo: perché sono fighe e sanno farli divertire. Perché un conto il sesso un altro l'amore (?) con la fidanzata/moglie. Non vedete solo i camionisti come frequentatori delle prostitute.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma allora cosa cercano davvero?



Dipende da chi sono. Non li hanno fatti in serie gli uomini checché ne pensiate tu e Dilly. Ogni tipo di rapporto dipende dalle persone che lo intraprendono. Pure quello col panettiere come tu ben sai. Io con il tuo avrei fatto una botta e via. A dodici euro il kilo col cavolo che ci saremmo rivisti. Per dire.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa hai cercato nella fattispecie?


"perche ho la nausea dopo aver ingoiato?"
mi si aprivano siti porno

allora ho provato con 

" composizione chimica dello sperma "


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Addio al celibato dell' amico del fidanzato di una mia collega. Vanno in compagnia tutti a Praga. Perché li ci sono le migliori troie. Ovviamente la festa era una condivisione delle stesse. Età sui 34/5. Laureati o di medio livello culturale tutti. In genere belli. Non sfigati. Avvezzi alla frequentazione delle zoccole. Motivo: perché sono fighe e sanno farli divertire. Perché un conto il sesso un altro l'amore (?) con la fidanzata/moglie. Non vedete solo i camionisti come frequentatori delle prostitute.


credo che nessuno pensi che ci vanno solo i camionisti.
anche io conosco qualcuno che per questi tristissimi addii al celibato si avviava in posti improponibili proprio con lo scopo di andare con le prostitute.
nemmeno per forza a praga, si fanno bastare anche qualche club di provincia.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> "perche ho la nausea dopo aver ingoiato?"
> mi si aprivano siti porno
> 
> allora ho provato con
> ...


oh, casomai fatti un grappino, che fa digerire!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Addio al celibato dell' amico del fidanzato di una mia collega. Vanno in compagnia tutti a Praga. Perché li ci sono le migliori troie. Ovviamente la festa era una condivisione delle stesse. Età sui 34/5. Laureati o di medio livello culturale tutti. In genere belli. Non sfigati. Avvezzi alla frequentazione delle zoccole. Motivo: perché sono fighe e sanno farli divertire. Perché un conto il sesso un altro l'amore (?) con la fidanzata/moglie. Non vedete solo i camionisti come frequentatori delle prostitute.


e direi .politici (non solo berlusconi) manager, calciatori etc


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oh, casomai fatti un grappino, che fa digerire!


no no, solo amari


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credo che nessuno pensi che ci vanno solo i camionisti.
> anche io conosco qualcuno che per questi tristissimi addii al celibato si avviava in posti improponibili proprio con lo scopo di andare con le prostitute.
> nemmeno per forza a praga, si fanno bastare anche qualche club di provincia.


Mi dicono che a Praga abbiano il miglior rapporto qualità prezzo. Fighe giovani esperte e costano meno. Ma quanti cazzo di uomini vanno a puttane? Pur avendo fidanzate più che carine tra l'altro.


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *"perche ho la nausea dopo aver ingoiato?"
> mi si aprivano siti porno*
> 
> allora ho provato con
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Addio al celibato dell' amico del fidanzato di una mia collega. Vanno in compagnia tutti a Praga. Perché li ci sono le migliori troie. Ovviamente la festa era una condivisione delle stesse. Età sui 34/5. Laureati o di medio livello culturale tutti. In genere belli. Non sfigati. Avvezzi alla frequentazione delle zoccole. Motivo: perché sono fighe e sanno farli divertire. Perché un conto il sesso un altro l'amore (?) con la fidanzata/moglie. Non vedete solo i camionisti come frequentatori delle prostitute.



Uno che conoscevo piuttosto bene ha avuto rapporti solo con sua moglie e con una prostituta, sempre la stessa per 10 anni. Libero professionista facoltoso. Sono centinaia di migliaia gli uomini che sono stati, vanno, andranno con prostitute: Assurdo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse motivazioni e tutti vedano la cosa nello stesso modo.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mi dicono che a Praga abbiano il miglior rapporto qualità prezzo. Fighe giovani esperto e costano meno. Ma quanti cazzo di uomini vanno a puttane? *Pur avendo fidanzate più che carine tra l'altro.*


danny, e mò pure tu? :unhappy:
i rapporti con le prostitute non hanno nulla a che vedere con la bellezza della fidanzata o della moglie (il parametro estetico peraltro è assai soggettivo).


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uno che conoscevo piuttosto bene ha avuto rapporti solo con sua moglie e con una prostituta, sempre la stessa per 10 anni. Libero professionista facoltoso. Sono centinaia di migliaia gli uomini che sono stati, vanno, andranno con prostitute: Assurdo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse motivazioni e tutti vedano la cosa nello stesso modo.


Sbri lo sai che sono ''maturo'' e saggio,quindi fidati sono mezzi uomini,che non sanno rapportarsi con le donne.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, e mò pure tu? :unhappy:
> i rapporti con le prostitute non hanno nulla a che vedere con la bellezza della fidanzata o della moglie (il parametro estetico peraltro è assai soggettivo).


questo nemmeno le amanti pero'...nel senso non ho mai sentito nessuno dire: ho l amante perche mia moglie e' brutta, o grassa o ciccia....


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, e mò pure tu? :unhappy:
> i rapporti con le prostitute non hanno nulla a che vedere con la bellezza della fidanzata o della moglie (il parametro estetico peraltro è assai soggettivo).


Infatti. Lo ribadisco.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri lo sai che sono ''maturo'' e saggio,quindi fidati sono mezzi uomini,che non sanno rapportarsi con le donne.


non e' vero. 
spiega rapportarsi alle donne allora
perche tu non ti ci rapporti, tu ci hai rapporti, che e' diverso


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no affatto,
> non dipende sempre da me in realta e mi sta bene cosi


Non credo d'aver capito.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> questo nemmeno le amanti pero'...nel senso non ho mai sentito nessuno dire: ho l amante perche mia moglie e' brutta, o grassa o ciccia....


credo che vada fatto un discorso diverso tra uno che ha una o più amanti e un altro che va semplicemente con le prostitute.
un'amante la incontri, ti attrae per qualche motivo che può non essere estetico, la conosci, magari anche superficialmente ma la conosci.
ti piace la persona, insomma.
con le prostitute la cosa si limita al sesso.
non parlo dei casi che citavi tu, in cui alcuni ci vanno proprio per parlare o che, e nemmeno di casi come quello che cita sbriciolata, parliamo di una cosa media, per cui uno va con una prostituta trovata su un sito o per strada per farci sesso.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo d'aver capito.


nel senso che non essendo io a venire in quel momento (ma capita anche cosi) non so l altra persona che vuole fare.....dove vuole venire....capita che ti prendono e ti rigirano all imrpovviso perche ti viogliono venire sulla schiena, oppure in faccia on sulla pancia...insomma....svariati posti....di tendenza io andrei con l ingoio ma meramente per uan questione di piacere mio....poi siccome in quel momento io dono piacere a un altro credo sia giusto che la cigliegina la metta lui dove vuole no? cioe' si sulla torta pero magari a destra piuittosto che al centro piuttosto che a sinistra


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri *lo sai che sono ''maturo'' e saggio*,quindi fidati sono mezzi uomini,che non sanno rapportarsi con le donne.


Ma se ogni cosa che scrivi è una barzelletta, su. Ma poi lo stai dicendo ad una che non ha trent'anni meno di te, giusto una decina, ne saprà qualcosa (poco, ma comunque).


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uno che conoscevo piuttosto bene ha avuto rapporti solo con sua moglie e con una prostituta, sempre la stessa per 10 anni. Libero professionista facoltoso. Sono centinaia di migliaia gli uomini che sono stati, vanno, andranno con prostitute: Assurdo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse motivazioni e tutti vedano la cosa nello stesso modo.


Moolto di più!! le ultime stime parlano di 9 milioni di clienti, con questi numeri qui sul forum almeno una decina di uomini ci sono andati


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> nel senso che non essendo io a venire in quel momento (ma capita anche cosi) non so l altra persona che vuole fare.....dove vuole venire....capita che ti prendono e ti rigirano all imrpovviso perche ti viogliono venire sulla schiena, oppure in faccia on sulla pancia...insomma....svariati posti....di tendenza io andrei con l ingoio ma meramente per uan questione di piacere mio....poi siccome in quel momento io dono piacere a un altro credo sia giusto che la cigliegina la metta lui dove vuole no? cioe' si sulla torta pero magari a destra piuittosto che al centro piuttosto che a sinistra


Posso capire in faccia o sulle tette ma che ti girino mentre gli stai facendo un pompino per venirti sulla schiena la vedo improbabile. Poi vabbè, tutto può essere.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso capire in faccia o sulle tette ma che ti girino mentre gli stai facendo un pompino per venirti sulla schiena la vedo improbabile. Poi vabbè, tutto può essere.


vabbe magari non lo fai tu e cmq solo alla fine..proprio li li per....non durante...
e cmq per me, che sono una fan dei preliminari, e' tutto un gioco....nel senso....cmq non sto mica con le mani in mano nemmeno durante il pompino...voglio fare tante altre cose...sono multitasking...quindi tutto e' possibile nel sesso...e se sei contorsionista 
ma ci sono diversi tipi di pompini cmq...e' un discorso serissimo il pompino a mio parere


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Dimmi dove sborri e ti dirò chi sei.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe magari non lo fai tu e cmq solo alla fine..proprio li li per....non durante...
> e cmq per me, che sono una fan dei preliminari, e' tutto un gioco....nel senso....cmq non sto mica con le mani in mano nemmeno durante il pompino...voglio fare tante altre cose...sono multitasking...quindi tutto e' possibile nel sesso...e se sei contorsionista
> ma ci sono diversi tipi di pompini cmq...e' un discorso serissimo il pompino a mio parere


Qua'e'di piu',si chiama arte bolognese per qualcosa no???


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> QUELL'UOMO PORCA PUTTANA QUELL'UOMO, TUO MARITO E ALTRI
> NON GLI UOMINI IN GENERALE
> E POI CHE NESSUNO DICA CHE CI SI ACCANISCE E CHE CAZZO!!!!


Come se il problema fosse la recensione esplicita e non le descrizione che corrisponde alle possibilità d'uso, come un'automobile, un pc, una macchina fotografica.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

L ingoio non mi fa impazzire, evitò volentieri, ma le pisellate in faccia con doppio succhiamento le adoro.

Giusto per non farvi pensare che sia Maria goretti


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ingoio non mi fa impazzire, evitò volentieri, ma le pisellate in faccia *con doppio succhiamento* le adoro.
> 
> Giusto per non farvi pensare che sia Maria goretti


che significa?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ingoio non mi fa impazzire, evitò volentieri, ma le pisellate in faccia con doppio succhiamento le adoro.
> 
> Giusto per non farvi pensare che sia Maria goretti


ecco, le famose sberle di carne


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ingoio non mi fa impazzire, evitò volentieri, ma le* pisellate in faccia con doppio succhiamento *le adoro.
> 
> Giusto per non farvi pensare che sia Maria goretti


In cosa consiste?? 

Cioè tipo il codino che devi acchiappare alle giostre??


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> che significa?


Siamo due mezze seghe......andiamo a ripassare


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

ma solo io avevo capito e pensato a due cazzi?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> che significa?


Significa che quando Mattia mi schiaffeggia con il cazzo io con la bocca tento di catturarlo e quando ci riesco...
Altro che pompino.

Morsi, sputi e risucchi vari.







Che classe che ho oggi.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ecco, le famose sberle di carne


Brava!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Significa che quando Mattia mi schiaffeggia con il cazzo io con la bocca tento di catturarlo e quando ci riesco...
> Altro che pompino.
> 
> Morsi, sputi e risucchi vari.
> ...



piu o meno abbiamo lo stesos modo di farlo 
io mi ricordo le lezioni sui pompini a 14 anni nel bagno del giulio cesare con la mia amica espertissima fan degli oasis che ci spiegava come fare....hahaha


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma solo io avevo capito e pensato a due cazzi?



Ma sai che hai ragione?? :up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Siamo due mezze seghe......andiamo a ripassare


Dalla risposta di tebe siamo diventati tre. :singleeye:


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Siamo due mezze seghe......andiamo a ripassare


non posso in ufficio non si collega a youporn


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma sai che hai ragione?? :up:


No no, leggi tebe. 

Che figure che stiamo facendo.


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Significa che quando Mattia mi schiaffeggia con il cazzo io con la bocca tento di catturarlo e quando ci riesco...*
> Altro che pompino.
> 
> Morsi, sputi e risucchi vari.
> ...



Ecco, allora avevo fatto la similitudine giusta, il codino delle giostre.....


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Significa che quando Mattia mi schiaffeggia con il cazzo io con la bocca tento di catturarlo e quando ci riesco...
> Altro che pompino.
> 
> Morsi, sputi e risucchi vari.
> ...


sì sei grande :up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dalla risposta di tebe siamo diventati tre. :singleeye:


:facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non posso in ufficio non si collega a youporn


Kid circa due anni fa mi consiglio youhub.. certe seghe.. ma che ti sto a dì..! prova.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid circa due anni fa mi consiglio youhub.. certe seghe.. ma che ti sto a dì..! prova.


ma a me non piace la grafica del sito...prova xxx


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ingoio non mi fa impazzire, evitò volentieri, ma le pisellate in faccia con doppio succhiamento le adoro.
> 
> Giusto per non farvi pensare che sia Maria goretti



Senza pero'fa schifo Tebina,ma parlo per me......

Ma voi donne siete strambe ,la penultima mia ex amante volle farlo con,anche se conosciuti solo da 3 ore.Alla fine mi disse''capirai cosa vuoi che sia un pompino con ingoio''..........ahahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è veramente sconvolgente. Un tempo si diceva che la prostituta non baciava i clienti, per definizione proprio!
> Da donna qualche domanda me la porrei. Che le Italiane non la diano è notorio. Molti ragazzi italiani vanno in vacanza per esempio in Spagna proprio per scopare per la loro prima volta, ovviamente con ragazze come le loro coetanee, non certo per andare a puttane. Se volessero quello, basta e avanza, appunto, l'Italia.


Sei scema?

Che domande dovrebbero porsi le donne? Come fare cose concorrenza alle puttane o alle spagnole? Chissà che orgogliose le spagnole?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza pero'fa schifo Tebina,ma parlo per me......
> *
> Ma voi donne siete strambe ,la penultima mia ex amante volle farlo con,anche se conosciuti solo da 3 ore.Alla fine mi disse''capirai cosa vuoi che sia un pompino con ingoio''..........ahahahahah
> *


Pensa un po'. Poi però il problema sono le puttane che chissà chi avranno baciato mai. Ambè.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Però in tutto questo c è una cosa negativa.
Mattia essendo un timido e pieno di sovrastrutture sessuali, che grazie al cielo ho demolito per la maggior parte, quando fa queste cose ha sempre "timore" di offendermi o robe così.
Ovviamente lo mostrizzo dicendogli che io e lui in un letto possiamo fare cosa vogliamo.
Ogni tanto si frena su delle cazzate pensando che non siano "consone".
Un invornito.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però in tutto questo c è una cosa negativa.
> Mattia essendo un timido e pieno di sovrastrutture sessuali, che grazie al cielo ho demolito per la maggior parte, quando fa queste cose ha sempre "timore" di offendermi o robe così.
> Ovviamente lo mostrizzo dicendogli che io e lui in un letto possiamo fare cosa vogliamo.
> Ogni tanto si frena su delle cazzate pensando che non siano "consone".
> Un invornito.


Ma se state insieme da un milione di anni.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma questo cosa c'entra?
> per quanto uomo di merda sia come arrivi all'incesto?oppure ho capito male


Fai finta?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai finta?


Solo per gli orgasmi, immagino.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza pero'fa schifo Tebina,ma parlo per me......
> 
> Ma voi donne siete strambe ,la penultima mia ex amante volle farlo con,anche se conosciuti solo da 3 ore.Alla fine mi disse''capirai cosa vuoi che sia un pompino con ingoio''..........ahahahahah



Mi deludi.. non sai che significhi prendere la mira per centrare il posto sensualiSSimo che ti prefissi. 

L'arte è arte aò e la mira mica è cosa di tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma a me non piace la grafica del sito...prova xxx


tacci miaaaaaa..! 




Ritorno subito.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si può mettere il discorso sullo stesso piano.no


Non capisci davvero. Una minorenne viene scelta perché minorenne con le fantasie collegate.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> volete dire che una donna che ha una relazione con un uomo giovane se ha un figlio della stessa età è potenzialmente un'incestuosa?
> ma diamo i numeri?


Ma tu fai fantasie su dei venticinquenni?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Boh, a me fanno in molti molte confidenze. E si tratta di ventenni o giù di lì.
> 
> Preciso che ho scritto che "una volta" il bacio tendenzialmente era off-limits. Comunque, il mio stupore veniva dal fatto che se cerchi baci e paghi per quelli hai come minimo una moglie stronza. E' più chiaro adesso?
> 
> [Quanto alla domanda: ma ti pare?:condom::scopa:]


Fai schifo. Era meglio quando descrivevi mal tenuta la casa dell'amante.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La semplice presa per il culo. Basta questo per innescare meccanismi e darsi la motivazione, qualsiasi essa sia.


La semplice presa per il culo. Mi sa che è paradossalmente vero. Cercano una prostituta per il gusto di farsi prendere per il culo, dal momento che è tutto un teatrino ridicolissimo (alla fine o prima paghi).


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Addio al celibato dell' amico del fidanzato di una mia collega. Vanno in compagnia tutti a Praga. Perché li ci sono le migliori troie. Ovviamente la festa era una condivisione delle stesse. Età sui 34/5. Laureati o di medio livello culturale tutti. In genere belli. Non sfigati. Avvezzi alla frequentazione delle zoccole. Motivo: perché sono fighe e sanno farli divertire. Perché un conto il sesso un altro l'amore (?) con la fidanzata/moglie. Non vedete solo i camionisti come frequentatori delle prostitute.




Beh, interessante!
Primo: sono fighe
Secondo: li sanno far divertire

Chi ha casa 'sta roba la cerca fuori, per di più pagando? Per metter su il teatrino del credersi adorati per un'ora da una che adora tutti quelli che la pagano? Forse sì, forse sì...

E 'sta distinzione tra sesso e amore pure è interessante!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2015)

Un uomo adulto che ha fantasie per una ragazzina attraversa uno stadio proprio non accettandosi e cercando di ritornare a lidi che per la propria fantasia e non solo, sono stati dimenticati. Associare all'atto sessuale con la ragazzina la propria figlia perchè di uguale età o simile mi pare una delle più grosse minchiate mai scritte. Se poi parlate di patologie, non metto lingua nè voglio metterla. 

Forse l'unica associazione a cui arrivo io, è quella di pensare a quell'uomo che comincia a pensare tra se e se la uguale età o quasi tra la ragazzina e la figlia, facendosi schifo, eh. 

Sempre secondo me. poi si sa ognuno ha la propria opinione.


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> Beh, interessante!
> Primo: sono fighe
> ...


Sono semplicemente bulimici del sesso e della novità e dei corpi nuovi.  E in questo esempio di Danny c'è di più che fa figo e molto Las Vegas queste festicciole con professioniste. Se poi sono care è anche meglio, fa status. 
Poi essendo carini professionisti affermati etc etc le fighe spaziali free le trovano, e disinibite anche. È semplicemente più facile e immediato andare dall'escort.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un uomo adulto che ha fantasie per una ragazzina attraversa uno stadio proprio non accettandosi e cercando di ritornare a lidi che per la propria fantasia e non solo, sono stati dimenticati. Associare all'atto sessuale con la ragazzina la propria figlia perchè di uguale età o simile mi pare una delle più grosse minchiate mai scritte. Se poi parlate di patologie, non metto lingua nè voglio metterla.
> 
> Forse l'unica associazione a cui arrivo io, è quella di pensare a quell'uomo che comincia a pensare tra se e se la uguale età o quasi tra la ragazzina e la figlia, facendosi schifo, eh.
> 
> Sempre secondo me. poi si sa ognuno ha la propria opinione.


Ti informo che sono le motivazioni che adducono i pedofili.

Oggi ho letto cose a livello di schifo che non mi sarei mai aspettata.

Quella merda del marito di quella merda della Mussolini è stato cliente di una quattordicenne! In numero è 14 una nata nel 2000. Realizzi?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se state insieme da un milione di anni.


Infatti è migliorato molto, anche se dice cose tipo.
La figa si lecca solo per amore.
:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende da chi sono. Non li hanno fatti in serie gli uomini checché ne pensiate tu e Dilly. Ogni tipo di rapporto dipende dalle persone che lo intraprendono. Pure quello col panettiere come tu ben sai. Io con il tuo avrei fatto una botta e via. A dodici euro il kilo col cavolo che ci saremmo rivisti. Per dire.


Senti, mi sei simpatica, lo sai.
Però vorrei dire che non si può sempre sempre sempre prescindere dalla differenza sessuale.
Ma vogliamo invece prescinderne? Ok, allora dimmi tu se una persona appagata sente il bisogno pagare per fare sesso o addirittura fingere un rapporto amoroso di un'oretta o poco più con una/uno che finge per mestiere. Dimmelo tu.

La mia considerazione sul fatto che c'è chi PAGA PER ESSERE BACIATO è che siccome ritengo il bacio quanto di più intimo ci sia e che comunichi amore più di ogni altro gesto, mi fa pensare che qualcosa di sicuro non gira nell'affettività delle persone. Questo è.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente bulimici del sesso e della novità e dei corpi nuovi.  E in questo esempio di Danny c'è di più che fa figo e molto Las Vegas queste festicciole con professioniste. Se poi sono care è anche meglio, fa status.
> Poi essendo carini professionisti affermati etc etc le fighe spaziali free le trovano, e disinibite anche. È semplicemente più facile e immediato andare dall'escort.


Ok, è un po' come quella coppia di New York che conosco; lui è docente alla Columbia e per status s'è scelto una con le tette rifatte e magra come un chiodo perché fa scena, ma mica la ama.
Insomma, è un po' come indossare un gioiello di marca e poter dire quanto lo si è pagato.
Insomma, è un mondo di merda.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu fai fantasie su dei venticinquenni?


  non penso che questa tua arroganza sia giustificata


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Senti, mi sei simpatica, lo sai.
> Però vorrei dire che non si può sempre sempre sempre prescindere dalla differenza sessuale.
> Ma vogliamo invece prescinderne? Ok, allora dimmi tu se una persona appagata sente il bisogno pagare per fare sesso o addirittura fingere un rapporto amoroso di un'oretta o poco più con una/uno che finge per mestiere. Dimmelo tu.
> 
> La mia considerazione sul fatto che c'è chi PAGA PER ESSERE BACIATO è che siccome ritengo il bacio quanto di più intimo ci sia e che comunichi amore più di ogni altro gesto, mi fa pensare che qualcosa di sicuro non gira nell'affettività delle persone. Questo è.


Infatti non gira nell'affettività di chi lo.

Il fatto è che nella tua testolina chi deve essere appagato è il maschio e chi deve appagarlo è la femmina.
Il possibile non appagamento di una poveretta che si ritrova sposata con uno che va a puttane non ti sfiora.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che questa tua arroganza sia giustificata


Devi avere pazienza con la Brunetta.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che questa tua arroganza sia giustificata


Ok.

Non mi capacito che tu non capisca. Probabilmente la tua risposta arrogante è dovuta a tristi esperienze a te vicine. Nascondere la realtà non fa mai bene.


----------



## drusilla (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok, è un po' come quella coppia di New York che conosco; lui è docente alla Columbia e per status s'è scelto una con le tette rifatte e magra come un chiodo perché fa scena, ma mica la ama.
> Insomma, è un po' come indossare un gioiello di marca e poter dire quanto lo si è pagato.
> Insomma, è un mondo di merda.


Anche lei per status si è preso un professore che è una figata sai. 
Ma se si sono scelti tra mille rifatte e mille professoroni qualcosa tra di loro c'è. E passeggiano insieme alla luce del sole. E compartono casa e cognome. E rimarranno uniti per sempre nel dna dei figli.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Devi avere pazienza con la Brunetta.


Guarda che la pazienza ce l'ho io con te. Cretina.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la pazienza ce l'ho io con te. Cretina.


Ce l'abbiamo anche noi a leggere tutti questi sgradevoli insulti


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Non mi capacito che tu non capisca. Probabilmente la tua risposta arrogante è dovuta a tristi esperienze a te vicine. Nascondere la realtà non fa mai bene.


capperi che serpe


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non gira nell'affettività di chi lo.
> 
> Il fatto è che nella tua testolina chi deve essere appagato è il maschio e chi deve appagarlo è la femmina.
> Il possibile non appagamento di una poveretta che si ritrova sposata con uno che va a puttane non ti sfiora.


Ma certo che penso anche alla poveretta. Ma la poveretta non poteva togliersi le fette di di salame dagli occhi prima? Siccome mi hai offesa pesantemente poco fa, lo dico fuori dai denti: a me che davvero non va giù delle donne sposate che hanno mariti traditori e/o puttanieri è la loro cecità.
Non ho niente contro le mogli. Ma le persone che non capiscono, che non vedono, che siano mogli, amanti, mariti, fidanzati, quelle non le capisco per niente. Perché se non capiscono e non vedono vuol dire che non sono abbastanza attente al loro rapporto con il loro caro compagno o marito. E se non sono attente, significa che di amore ne hanno pochino. Questo, NON L'ESSERE MOGLIE IN SE', mi dà sui nervi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ce l'abbiamo anche noi a leggere tutti questi sgradevoli insulti


Sei il privilegiato?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo che penso anche alla poveretta. Ma la poveretta non poteva togliersi le fette di di salame dagli occhi prima? Siccome mi hai offesa pesantemente poco fa, lo dico fuori dai denti: a me che davvero non va giù delle donne sposate che hanno mariti traditori e/o puttanieri è la loro cecità.
> Non ho niente contro le mogli. Ma le persone che non capiscono, che non vedono, che siano mogli, amanti, mariti, fidanzati, quelle non le capisco per niente. Perché se non capiscono e non vedono vuol dire che non sono abbastanza attente al loro rapporto con il loro caro compagno o marito. E se non sono attente, significa che di amore ne hanno pochino. Questo, NON L'ESSERE MOGLIE IN SE', mi dà sui nervi.


Cretina non è insulto pesante. È un'opinione sul complesso di quello che scrivi, in varie circostanze.

Se volessi insultarti pesantemente avrei altri argomenti.

Non riesce a distoglierti dalla tua idea che c'è chi deve dare nel rapporto e che per te è sempre la parte lesa.
È il ragionamento di chi dà colpa alla vittima di stupro per essere andata in luogo pericoloso, per come si è vestita o comportata, per non essere stata a casa o, se è accaduto a casa, per aver aperto e, se la violenza è domestica, per non essersene accorta prima.
Capisco che nella tua carriera di amante professionale hai dovuto crearti un mondo in cui avevi il tuo posto ma, a fine carriera, sarebbe opportuno fare un bilancio più oggettivo.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei il privilegiato?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi auguro che lo sia, sennò è doppiamente coglione (a proposito di insulti)


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei il privilegiato?


No ritengo che gli screzi personali vadano lasciati fuori da un forum pubblico.. In ogni caso leggere "fai schifo" e' sgradevole


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi auguro che lo sia, sennò è doppiamente coglione (a proposito di insulti)


Sicuro che sono io a fare la figura del coglione?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> No ritengo che gli screzi personali vadano lasciati fuori da un forum pubblico.. In ogni caso leggere "fai schifo" e' sgradevole



Oh se una dice una cosa che fa schifo bisogna dirglielo.
Rileggi se non fa schifo.
Ma non è stata l'unica.
Lo schifo mi ha davvero sommersa.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh se una dice una cosa che fa schifo bisogna dirglielo.
> Rileggi se non fa schifo.
> Ma non è stata l'unica.
> Lo schifo mi ha davvero sommersa.


Forse allora il problema e' tuo!!


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sicuro che sono io a fare la figura del coglione?


essì.
Ma non del coglione, del doppiamente coglione. 
É ben diverso...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse allora il problema e' tuo!!


Sei sicuro di aver capito qual'e' l'argomento principe da dove è nata la discussione ?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh se una dice una cosa che fa schifo bisogna dirglielo.
> Rileggi se non fa schifo.
> Ma non è stata l'unica.
> Lo schifo mi ha davvero sommersa.


ancora dai retta a chi vuol far credere di essere retto e puro? Che gli insulti feriscono le sue delicate orecchie?
Naaa!
Com'era la favola della principessa sul pisello?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

A proposito di schifo...oggi milano un bordello.
Quelli si che mi fanno  schifissimo.
Ma perché non imbrattano casa loro?


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse allora il problema e' tuo!!



Ciao

mmmhhh, dubito che tu abbia capito. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di schifo...oggi milano un bordello.
> Quelli si che mi fanno  schifissimo.
> Ma perché non imbrattano casa loro?


pensi siano i fan di Bender?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh, dubito che tu abbia capito.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pensi siano i fan di Bender?


:rotfl:Allora nicka sta messa male  Salvatela


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh, dubito che tu abbia capito.
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa


ora come faccio a non dirgli coglione?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Allora nicka sta messa male  Salvatela


nicka come giovanna d'arco, ma le fiamme sono di ciccia!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> nicka come giovanna d'arco, ma le frecce sono di ciccia!


andrà corazzata spero :singleeye:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> andrà corazzata spero :singleeye:


no, con un bersaglio disegnato sul culo!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di schifo...oggi milano un bordello.
> Quelli si che mi fanno  schifissimo.
> Ma perché non imbrattano casa loro?


Avrebbero dovuto  educarli molto tempo fa. Confondono protesta con altro.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo che penso anche alla poveretta. Ma la poveretta non poteva togliersi le fette di di salame dagli occhi prima? Siccome mi hai offesa pesantemente poco fa, lo dico fuori dai denti: a me che davvero non va giù delle donne sposate che hanno mariti traditori e/o puttanieri è la loro cecità.
> Non ho niente contro le mogli. Ma le persone che non capiscono, che non vedono, che siano mogli, amanti, mariti, fidanzati, quelle non le capisco per niente. Perché se non capiscono e non vedono vuol dire che non sono abbastanza attente al loro rapporto con il loro caro compagno o marito. E se non sono attente, significa che di amore ne hanno pochino. Questo, NON L'ESSERE MOGLIE IN SE', mi dà sui nervi.


non è che in precedenza non l'avessi detto fuori dai denti, è chiaro che per te se una persona viene tradita è colpa sua (lo dico senza polemica, ci tengo a sottolinearlo).
per non essersene accorta, per essere cieca, per essere stronza, per manifestare o provare poco amore.
questo ragionamento, fanty, a mio avviso non sta in piedi.
è come per le truffe, ci sono vari gradi di responsabilità/cecità e pensa che in quei casi, comunque, la colpa è sempre di chi truffa e non di chi viene truffato, mostrando un livello più o meno alto di dabbenaggine o fiducia.
ci sono persone che amano il partner e si fidano di lui o di lei, danno buona fede e si aspettano in cambio reciprocità. 
inoltre, per chi è onesto e sincero, non sempre è facile comprendere come agisce chi non lo è.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che in precedenza non l'avessi detto fuori dai denti, è chiaro che per te se una persona viene tradita è colpa sua (lo dico senza polemica, ci tengo a sottolinearlo).
> per non essersene accorta, per essere cieca, per essere stronza, per manifestare o provare poco amore.
> questo ragionamento, fanty, a mio avviso non sta in piedi.
> è come per le truffe, ci sono vari gradi di responsabilità/cecità e pensa che in quei casi, comunque, la colpa è sempre di chi truffa e non di chi viene truffato, mostrando un livello più o meno alto di dabbenaggine o fiducia.
> ...


Questo peró della colpa é un discorso con troppe sfaccettature per dire una cosa o l altra.
Soprattutto se si parla di fedeli. 
É chiaro secondo me che se uno o una crede nella fedeltà e poi tradisce, qualcosa di base é venuto a mancare.

Perché se no un fedele tradirebbe? 
Non ha senso alcuno, a meno che sia un traditore sotto mentite spoglie o ad un certo punto ci si rincoglionisce Totalmente.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo peró della colpa é un discorso con troppe sfaccettature per dire una cosa o l altra.
> Soprattutto se si parla di fedeli.
> É chiaro secondo me che se uno o una crede nella fedeltà e poi tradisce, *qualcosa di base é v*enuto a mancare.
> 
> ...



Ciao

per quello che a volte leggo qui, è più che altro immaturità. 
Scuse del tipo mancanza di attenzioni dopo la nascita di un figlio ... 
E cose varie ...


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, con un bersaglio disegnato sul culo!



Io e Nicka stavamo testé dissertando con due camionisti proprio del suo culo


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo peró della colpa é un discorso con troppe sfaccettature per dire una cosa o l altra.
> Soprattutto se si parla di fedeli.
> É chiaro secondo me che se uno o una crede nella fedeltà e poi tradisce, qualcosa di base é venuto a mancare.
> 
> ...


tebe, non riesco, anche con buona volontà, a ragionare in termini "fedeli vs. traditori".
per me queste categorie hanno senso fino a un certo punto, in assoluto direi che non ne hanno per quello che è il mio sentire e la mia esperienza (è lo stesso motivo per cui non posso condividere i discorsi di genere di diletta sugli uomini porci, ad esempio).
troppe sfaccettature, come dici anche tu, vanno quindi riconosciute per tutti, in tutte le circostanze.
le semplificazioni e la semplicità sono due cose diverse:alcune spiegazioni sono semplici, altre sono semplicistiche. per me non esiste che se uno "non capisce"allora è cieco, disattento, prova poco amore ecc.
con questo criterio allora l'altro è uno stronzo e fine della storia.
no?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io e Nicka stavamo testé dissertando con due camionisti proprio del suo culo


vuoi dirmi che tu e due camionisti stavate facendo un'amabile conversazione, magari sorseggiando uno spritz, sul culo di nicka? 
Ohmamma, oscuro che le ha fatto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo che penso anche alla poveretta. Ma la poveretta non poteva togliersi le fette di di salame dagli occhi prima? Siccome mi hai offesa pesantemente poco fa, lo dico fuori dai denti: a me che davvero non va giù delle donne sposate che hanno mariti traditori e/o puttanieri è la loro cecità.
> Non ho niente contro le mogli. Ma le persone che non capiscono, che non vedono, che siano mogli, amanti, mariti, fidanzati, quelle non le capisco per niente. Perché se non capiscono e non vedono vuol dire che non sono abbastanza attente al loro rapporto con il loro caro compagno o marito. E se non sono attente, significa che di amore ne hanno pochino. Questo, NON L'ESSERE MOGLIE IN SE', mi dà sui nervi.



E' triste che una donna che dovrebbe essere emancipata da certi stereotipi e lacciuoli di maschia invenzione caschi come una pera nel confondere il matrimonio con gli arresti domiciliari.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

In una coppia si è in due, o no?
I fondamentali è che si è in due o no? 
Hai sposato, ti sei messa/o con uno/a che ti ha mentito da sempre? Mi auguro di no, non conosco persone così infingarde.
Se invece sì, beh, perché, SE ERI IN RELAZIONE, non l'hai capito?
Se invece, come penso, _nessuno nasce bugiardo/a a prescindere_, com'è che non ti sei accorto/a che era quel poco cambiato/a? DOV'ERI? Eri sempre in relazione con *una persona* o con l'immagine della persona?

Non esistono i fedeli a prescindere e i traditori a prescindere. Esistono le persone. E cambiano. Se sei in una coppia e ci sei (ci sei) li vedi i cambiamenti, anche quelli minimi, le sfumature. Se non li vedi, per me, uomo o donna che tu sia, non importa proprio niente di che sesso sei, beh, *tu *non sei veramente in relazione.
E non è questione di queste stramaledette colpe. E' questione di esserci o non esserci e basta.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In una coppia si è in due, o no?
> I fondamentali è che si è in due o no?
> Hai sposato, ti sei messa/o con uno/a che ti ha mentito da sempre? Mi auguro di no, non conosco persone così infingarde.
> Se invece sì, beh, perché, SE ERI IN RELAZIONE, non l'hai capito?
> ...


Fantastica sei mai stat tradita?


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In una coppia si è in due, o no?
> I fondamentali è che si è in due o no?
> Hai sposato, ti sei messa/o con uno/a che ti ha mentito da sempre? Mi auguro di no, non conosco persone così infingarde.
> Se invece sì, beh, perché, SE ERI IN RELAZIONE, non l'hai capito?
> ...


fai delle considerazioni condivisibili, ma arrivi ad una conclusione a mio parere sbagliata(cioè quella che ho grassettato), o comunque unilaterale. 
a volte i cambiamenti vengono celati di proposito, anche qui si è spesso parlato dell'estro del traditore e di quanta furbizia e fantasia riescano a tirare fuori le persone che tradiscono, all'occorrenza.
ci sono molte situazioni di questo tipo, ti sarà capitato di imbattertici.
se non le hai viste forse è perché sei cieca a tua volta? magari ti viene comodo?
le mie non sono domande capziose, in realtà non c'è niente di personale, ma lo dico per dimostrare che anche questa cecità che consideri oggettiva non lo è affatto.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fantastica sei mai stat tradita?


Ho paura a rispondere, giuro.... (Poi mi si domanda se stasera ci sarei stata. Così, per masochismo estremo, per farmi dare della scema e della cretina, magari).

Però rispondo: sono certa di non essere stata mai tradita, (se non da Tubarao, s'intende:sonar. Solo fortuna? Può essere, ne ho sempre avute buone dosi.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tebe, non riesco, anche con buona volontà, a ragionare in termini "fedeli vs. traditori".
> per me queste categorie hanno senso fino a un certo punto, in assoluto direi che non ne hanno per quello che è il mio sentire e la mia esperienza (è lo stesso motivo per cui non posso condividere i discorsi di genere di diletta sugli uomini porci, ad esempio).
> troppe sfaccettature, come dici anche tu, vanno quindi riconosciute per tutti, in tutte le circostanze.
> le semplificazioni e la semplicità sono due cose diverse:alcune spiegazioni sono semplici, altre sono semplicistiche. per me non esiste che se uno "non capisce"allora è cieco, disattento, prova poco amore ecc.
> ...


Non é ragionare contro o per, é per fare capire che sono due modi di pensare diversi.
Anche se non é il tuo sentire é comunque un fatto che la forma mentale di uno che crede fermamente nella fedeltà come valore é completamente diversa dalla forma di chi, della fedeltà non sa che farsene e figurati se é un valore.
E stavo solo dicendo che se uno con la forma mentale fedele tradisce, c é qualcosa che non funziona nel suo rapporto.
Che poi siano cose gravi o idiozie non é dato sapere, e ognuno sempre, vede le cose alla sua maniera.
Ma proprio perché io sono stata tradita con queste premesse, ho tentato di capire dove IO avessi mancato.
E avevo mancato.
Mi meritava di essere trattata in quel modo?
No naturalmente, ma il fedele che mi stava tradendo era senza ossigeno.
Aveva bisogno di respirare.
E io, inconsapevolmente,  lo stavo aiutando a soffocarsi. 
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E basta con questa categorizzazione uomini maiali/donne sante degne di un film anni 50.
> Vai a farti un giro in un privè, una volta nella vita.
> Ma anche solo una mezzoretta a scandagliare  le varie categorie di youporn.
> Meglio che niente leggiti Cosmopolitan.:carneval:
> ...



Danny!
Se mi conoscessi non diresti più così!
Non sono né una santarellina né una bigottina, né tanto meno una passiva!!
Soltanto non sono troia nel senso comune del termine. Forse lo sono inside, anzi, senza forse.


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non é ragionare contro o per, é per fare capire che sono due modi di pensare diversi.
> Anche se non é il tuo sentire é comunque un fatto che la forma mentale di uno che crede fermamente nella fedeltà come valore é completamente diversa dalla forma di chi, della fedeltà non sa che farsene e figurati se é un valore.
> E stavo solo dicendo che se uno con la forma mentale fedele tradisce, c é qualcosa che non funziona nel suo rapporto.
> Che poi siano cose gravi o idiozie non é dato sapere, e ognuno sempre, vede le cose alla sua maniera.
> ...


ma vedi quante variabili ci sono nella tua storia? 
la tua forma mentis, quella di mattia, la vostra dinamica di coppia che ha preso delle strade impreviste, le tue responsabilità  ecc.
ce ne saranno altrettante nelle storie degli altri. io ho tradito maldestramente il mio ex e pensavo, nel momento in cui l'ho fatto, di avere delle attenuanti, perché anche io mi sentivo senza ossigeno.
alla fine mi sono ritrovata a chiedermi comunque dove avevo sbagliato io, probabile che lo avrei fatto anche se mi avesse tradito il mio ex.
per questo non posso condividere il discorso di fanta, quando dice che se uno paga una prostituta anche per baciarla ha la moglie stronza.
che c'è qualcosa che manchi è pacifico, è appunto una spiegazione semplice, condivisibile.
che la moglie sia stronza è una spiegazione semplicistica e semplificatoria.
questo penso.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho paura a rispondere, giuro.... (Poi mi si domanda se stasera ci sarei stata. Così, per masochismo estremo, per farmi dare della scema e della cretina, magari).
> 
> Però rispondo: sono certa di non essere stata mai tradita, (se non da Tubarao, s'intende:sonar. Solo fortuna? Può essere, ne ho sempre avute buone dosi.


Sai perche te lo chiedo?Non aĺlo scopo di negare le responsabilità del tradito ma giusto per dire che c'è la fase della negazione...Uno i cambiamenti li vede ma nega...Non ci vuole credere,ha la visione sua che considera stessa visione del altro...."noooo,queste cose non possono succedere a noi,noi abbiamo vissuto una vita insieme,supereremo tutto".E continui a negare fino a quando scopri messagini,e-mail ecc ecc....È un colpo troppo duro al proprio narcisismo il tradimento,ti disintegra il passato,il presente e il futuro e come tutte le cose brutte cerchi di negarlo anche se in fondo hai capito...La fase della consapevolezza arriva quando realizzi e cerchi di ricostruire.E aggiungo,è proprio quel "saperlo in fondo" che ti porta a cercare quei elementi che poi diventano prove....


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma vedi quante variabili ci sono nella tua storia?
> la tua forma mentis, quella di mattia, la vostra dinamica di coppia che ha preso delle strade impreviste, le tue responsabilità  ecc.
> ce ne saranno altrettante nelle storie degli altri. io ho tradito maldestramente il mio ex e pensavo, nel momento in cui l'ho fatto, di avere delle attenuanti, perché anche io mi sentivo senza ossigeno.
> alla fine mi sono ritrovata a chiedermi comunque dove avevo sbagliato io, probabile che lo avrei fatto anche se mi avesse tradito il mio ex.
> ...


Io non ti seguo.
Nel senso.
mi sembrano due spiegazioni la mia è quella di Fanta semplici e ugualmente condivisibili.
sempre in virtù delle mille variabili.
Questa cosa dei baci tra l altro, in ogni libro che ho letto scritto da prostitute o articoli di giornale, é sempre stato scritto.
Non mi é sembrata una roba cosí assurda, e poi non credo che Fanta volesse dire che ogni porco che bacia una prostituta é perché ha la moglie stronza.Almeno.  Io non l ho letta letterale, ma all interno di altri discorsi generalisti.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che a Diletta si contesti soprattutto il fatto di voler incasellare tutti gli uomini in una categoria che sarebbe meglio chiamare maiali.
> Quello che inquieta è che un marito per evitare una discussione dica "esco e me ne vado a puttane", cosa che magari fa sul serio, e che una moglie vada a farsi una bella dormita. E la tranquillità della sua dormita non è dovuta al fatto che lo accetti, *ma è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno le ha fatto capire e l'ha convinta che è giusto ed è normale così perchè gli uomini questo fanno.*
> E' questo che secondo me si contesta.



Caspita, l'ho letto ora!
Quel qualcuno deve avere davvero una forza di convinzione galattica, io, invece, dovrei essere davvero una scemetta incapace di avere una se pur minima capacità di pensiero, una quasi da interdire insomma!
Meno male che madre natura mi ha dotato di uno spiccato senso dell'umorismo...


----------



## Dalida (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ti seguo.
> Nel senso.
> mi sembrano due spiegazioni la mia è quella di Fanta semplici e ugualmente condivisibili.
> sempre in virtù delle mille variabili.
> ...


forse non riesco a spiegarmi bene. diciamo sicuro, senza forse.
anche non volendola leggere letterale, fanta dice esplicitamente che ritiene ci sia della cecità quando uno viene tradito e non se ne accorge, e che quella cecità dimostra che la persona prova poco amore ecc.
secondo me, provo a farla semplice, c'è della cecità nel dire questa cosa, cioè ci si concentra sulle eventuali mancanze che portano ad un tradimento e non si vede la cosa in sé, cioè che il tradimento è anche inganno.
tutto qui.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita, l'ho letto ora!
> Quel qualcuno deve avere davvero una forza di convinzione galattica, io, invece, dovrei essere davvero una scemetta incapace di avere una se pur minima capacità di pensiero, una quasi da interdire insomma!
> Meno male che madre natura mi ha dotato di uno spiccato senso dell'umorismo...


quoto umorismo:up:
e ce be vuole taaaaantooooooo....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo che penso anche alla poveretta. Ma la poveretta non poteva togliersi le fette di di salame dagli occhi prima? Siccome mi hai offesa pesantemente poco fa, lo dico fuori dai denti: a me che davvero non va giù delle donne sposate che hanno mariti traditori e/o puttanieri è la loro cecità.
> Non ho niente contro le mogli. Ma le persone che non capiscono, che non vedono, che siano mogli, amanti, mariti, fidanzati, quelle non le capisco per niente. Perché se non capiscono e non vedono vuol dire che non sono abbastanza attente al loro rapporto con il loro caro compagno o marito. E se non sono attente, significa che di amore ne hanno pochino. Questo, NON L'ESSERE MOGLIE IN SE', mi dà sui nervi.



hai ragione ...
è successo
ho messo in secondo piano il nostro rapporto 
dando per scontato tante cose ...
per riprendere poi in mano il rapporto ci vuole tempo 
forza di volontà ...


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai perche te lo chiedo?Non aĺlo scopo di negare le responsabilità del tradito ma giusto per dire che c'è la fase della negazione...Uno i cambiamenti li vede ma nega...Non ci vuole credere,ha la visione sua che considera stessa visione del altro...."noooo,queste cose non possono succedere a noi,noi abbiamo vissuto una vita insieme,supereremo tutto".E continui a negare fino a quando scopri messagini,e-mail ecc ecc....È un colpo troppo duro al proprio narcisismo il tradimento,ti disintegra il passato,il presente e il futuro e come tutte le cose brutte cerchi di negarlo anche se in fondo hai capito...La fase della consapevolezza arriva quando realizzi e cerchi di ricostruire.E aggiungo,è proprio quel "saperlo in fondo" che ti porta a cercare quei elementi che poi diventano prove....


Lo capisco, Eratò; non ci crederai, ma lo capisco. E ancora anche se non ci crederai, posso immaginare l'atroce dolore che si prova in quei momenti di presa d'atto dellla realtà... Dico che c'è chi ha una dimestichezza migliore con la realtà, perché ci arriva prima. Beh, anche se ancora non ci crederai, io ho una enorme ammirazione per chi ci mette poco, e ancora di più per chi lo annusa da lontano (facendo bingo); chi ci mette tanto, chi ci mette anni mi lascia almeno perplessa. Ma certo, ogni caso è diverso.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi é sembrata una roba cosí assurda, e poi non credo che Fanta volesse dire che ogni porco che bacia una prostituta é perché ha la moglie stronza.Almeno.  Io non l ho letta letterale, ma all interno di altri discorsi generalisti.


Ma infatti, ma che te lo dico a fare?


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di aver capito qual'e' l'argomento principe da dove è nata la discussione ?


Certo che ho capito, quello che non capisco e' la strana morale che si trova in questo forum o perlomeno in alcune persone. 
E poi non sopporto l'arroganza di chi crede di avere la verita' in tasca e giudica gli altri in base a discutibili criteri pretendendo che sia la verita' assoluta,.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse non riesco a spiegarmi bene. diciamo sicuro, senza forse.
> anche non volendola leggere letterale, fanta dice esplicitamente che ritiene ci sia della cecità quando uno viene tradito e non se ne accorge, e che quella cecità dimostra che la persona prova poco amore ecc.
> secondo me, provo a farla semplice, c'è della cecità nel dire questa cosa, cioè ci si concentra sulle eventuali mancanze che portano ad un tradimento e non si vede la cosa in sé, cioè che il tradimento è anche inganno.
> tutto qui.


Ecco. Quando il tradimento è anche inganno, appunto abilità nel camuffare, fantastiliardi modi per non farsi beccare, ecc. ecco che hai lì davanti un/una Tipo/a modello Lothar, per capirci. Cioè uno che tradisce a raffica, uno che è capace di farlo, ma a cui sostazialmente frega nulla delle donne con cui va. E, immagino, uno che io di sicuro, ma immagino anche tu, non avresti sposato mai, perché ecco.. quel tipo lì lo riconosci, con un minimo di fiuto, al primo incontro o al massimo al secondo (e vale anche per le donne, ma mi sono stancata di mettere o/a, abbiate pietà).
L'inganno da parte di una persona che si ama invece lo snasi, altroché. E se non lo snasi, almeno per un pezzo, tu sei cieco. E quella tua cecità è questione tua, non di chi ti sta tradendo, e che molto probabilmente lo farà, tra l'altro, sempre più convintamente quanto più resti cieco.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo capisco, Eratò; non ci crederai, ma lo capisco. E ancora anche se non ci crederai, posso immaginare l'atroce dolore che si prova in quei momenti di presa d'atto dellla realtà... Dico che c'è chi ha una dimestichezza migliore con la realtà, perché ci arriva prima. Beh, anche se ancora non ci crederai, io ho una enorme ammirazione per chi ci mette poco, e ancora di più per chi lo annusa da lontano (facendo bingo); chi ci mette tanto, chi ci mette anni mi lascia almeno perplessa. Ma certo, ogni caso è diverso.


A me il tradimento si è consumato tra complicità e il resto in 1 mese e mezzo(in cui lui addirittura sparlava di lei)...Quello che mi ricordo fortemente è  un sogno 2 settimane prima che scoppiasse la bomba : lui e lei abbracciati su un letto,lei a occhi chiusi e lui che l'abbracciava,vestiti entrambi.Io entro,li vedo e li invito di andarsene ed entrambi con un sorriso,se ne vanno....Era il subconscio che mi parlava.Mi svegliai alle 4 di notte tutta sudata...Da allora credo di più ai sogni.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh, dubito che tu abbia capito.
> 
> ...


Non capisco cosa non ho capito me lo spiegheresti in breve?
Capisco pero' che se puo' essere opportuno criticare le opinioni e' molto sopra le righe attaccare ed insultare chi quelle opinioni ha espresso. 
Cio' non significa che approvo quella frase di fantastica, al massimo e' la giustificazione che le sue conoscenze ventenni si facevano e le dicevano. Ma da cio' se arrivo a dirti fai schifo o ho dei problemi con te ed allora e' meglio che li gestisco in privato oppure ho dei problemi io stesso.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi auguro che lo sia, sennò è doppiamente coglione (a proposito di insulti)


Tu puoi continuare ad insultarmi se ti diverte


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me il tradimento si è consumato tra complicità e il resto in 1 mese e mezzo(in cui lui addirittura sparlava di lei)...Quello che mi ricordo fortemente è  un sogno 2 settimane prima che scoppiasse la bomba : lui e lei abbracciati su un letto,lei a occhi chiusi e lui che l'abbracciava,vestiti entrambi.Io entro,li vedo e li invito di andarsene ed entrambi con un sorriso,se ne vanno....Era il subconscio che mi parlava.Mi svegliai alle 4 di notte tutta sudata...Da allora credo di più ai sogni.


Ho ancora paura a dirlo, eh.. ma la tua storia, che conosco, per me è stata motivo di grande ammirazione. Per tutto e dappertutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> *Certo che ho capito,* quello che non capisco e' la strana morale che si trova in questo forum o perlomeno in alcune persone.
> E poi non sopporto l'arroganza di chi crede di avere la verita' in tasca e giudica gli altri in base a discutibili criteri pretendendo che sia la verita' assoluta,.


Quindi tu approvi una persona adulta e matura già da un po di anni che tromba con una/ un minorenne (di 14/15/16'qnni) pagandola per la prestazione sessuale che ottiene?


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dico che c'è chi ha una dimestichezza migliore con la realtà, perché ci arriva prima. Beh, anche se ancora non ci crederai, io ho una enorme ammirazione per chi ci mette poco, e ancora di più per chi lo annusa da lontano (facendo bingo); chi ci mette tanto, chi ci mette anni mi lascia almeno perplessa. Ma certo, ogni caso è diverso.



Non ho letto tutto, ma non capisco davvero questo concentrarsi sulle responsabilità e la dabbenaggine, più o meno corposa a seconda del tempo impiegato per capire cosa sta succedendo, di chi subisce un tradimento. Ma sti cazzi. Chi sbaglia, per via di un eventuale patto infranto, è l'altro. Metterci più o meno tanto a rendersene conto, per le ragioni più disparate, è un elemento insignificante per me. E' parlare di aria fritta per farla mangiare a qualcuno.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu approvi una persona adulta e matura già da un po di anni che tromba con una/ un minorenne (di 14/15/16'qnni) pagandola per la prestazione sessuale che ottiene?


Ma quando mai fantastica ha detto questo, se l'ha fatto allora non avevo capito


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'inganno da parte di una persona che si ama invece lo snasi, altroché. E se non lo snasi, almeno per un pezzo, tu sei cieco. E quella tua cecità è questione tua, non di chi ti sta tradendo, e che molto probabilmente lo farà, tra l'altro, sempre più convintamente quanto più resti cieco.



La cecità sarà questione di chi non vede, ripeto, per le ragioni più disparate che tu non puoi neanche immaginare, ma ciò non deve essere neanche argomento di discussione; e il fatto che convintamente (rabbrividisco) il traditore perserveri nel suo fare grazie anche alla cecità di chi ha accanto è solo un'aggravante per lui, non per chi subisce.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La cecità sarà questione di chi non vede, ripeto, per le ragioni più disparate che tu non puoi neanche immaginare, ma ciò non deve essere neanche argomento di discussione; e il fatto che convintamente (rabbrividisco) il traditore perserveri nel suo fare grazie anche alla cecità di chi ha accanto è solo un'aggravante per lui, non per chi subisce.


[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Tv


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ma quando mai fantastica ha detto questo, se l'ha fatto allora non avevo capito


il discorso è iniziato diverse post prima dell'intervento di fantastica. Fantastica chiama in causa i traditi/e che ritiene disattenti e quindi complici indirettamente del tradimento subito ma anche qui ci sarebbero dei distinguo da fare.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Tv


Ma che significa?


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il discorso è iniziato diverse post prima dell'intervento di fantastica. Fantastica chiama in causa i traditi/e che ritiene disattenti e quindi complici indirettamente del tradimento subito ma anche qui ci sarebbero dei distinguo da fare.


E pensi che faccia schifo per questo?


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che significa?


Ho sbagliato a postare sto con il cell


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a postare sto con il cell


Ah...scusa.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho ancora paura a dirlo, eh.. ma la tua storia, che conosco, per me è stata motivo di grande ammirazione. Per tutto e dappertutto.


Grazie.Ma più  passa il tempo,durante quei momenti in cui ci ripenso,più  capisco quelle dinamiche e i miei comportamenti di quei periodi...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il discorso è iniziato diverse post prima dell'intervento di fantastica. Fantastica chiama in causa i traditi/e che ritiene disattenti e quindi complici indirettamente del tradimento subito ma anche qui ci sarebbero dei distinguo da fare.


Su quanto dice fantastica non posso essere d'accordo in quanto generalizzazione, ma esistono sicuramente dei casi in cui non e' cosi' lontana dalla realta': se tuo marito non lo guardi piu' e non ti accorgi per questo motivo sei anche tu responsabile.
Bisogna distinguere la responsabilita' dalla colpa


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E pensi che faccia schifo per questo?


ma no casomai ipocrita, mi sembra poco corretto scaricare la responsabilità di un tradimento sul tradito, assolvendo il traditore. immagino comunque che se un traditore dicesse al tradito: " è colpa tua quello che è successo" probabilmente riceverebbe come risposta :" fai schifo "  e sarebbe una risposta molto civile, tutto sommato.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma no casomai ipocrita, mi sembra poco corretto scaricare la responsabilità di un tradimento sul tradito, assolvendo il traditore. immagino comunque che se un traditore dicesse al tradito: " è colpa tua quello che è successo" probabilmente riceverebbe come risposta :" fai schifo "  e sarebbe una risposta molto civile, tutto sommato.


Fatto sta che alcuni traditori rispondono proprio così ed è  già un miracolo se hanno ancora il setto nasale integro


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Su quanto dice fantastica non posso essere d'accordo in quanto generalizzazione, ma esistono sicuramente dei casi in cui non e' cosi' lontana dalla realta': se tuo marito non lo guardi piu' e non ti accorgi per questo motivo sei anche tu responsabile.
> Bisogna distinguere la responsabilita' dalla colpa


Ma se marito, moglie, compagno, compagna ect sentono  di esser trascurati dovrebbero parlarne prima con il partner, penso,  se ne parlano e l'altro fa orecchie da mercante allora si ci ha messo del suo, sono corresponsabili.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma no casomai ipocrita, mi sembra poco corretto scaricare la responsabilità di un tradimento sul tradito, assolvendo il traditore. immagino comunque che se un traditore dicesse al tradito: " è colpa tua quello che è successo" probabilmente riceverebbe come risposta :" fai schifo "  e sarebbe una risposta molto civile, tutto sommato.


E' difficile che un tradito riesca a distinguere la colpa, che e' tutta del traditore da quelle che, potrebbero essere le sue responsabilita', se ne ha, non e' detto che le abbia. E non e' previsto solo il "fai schifo" in questi casi. Ma poi con il tempo le cose possono cambiare.
Parlo di responsabilita' non nei confronti dell'altra persona ma nei propri, della propria vita nel non essere riuscito a far funzionare un matrimonio, nel suo fallimento nel non aver assicurato un buon ambiente di crescita ai propri figli.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fatto sta che alcuni traditori rispondono proprio così ed è  già un miracolo se hanno ancora il setto nasale integro


Si ma raramente avviene su un forum


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se marito, moglie, compagno, compagna ect sentono  di esser trascurati dovrebbero parlarne prima con il partner, penso,  se ne parlano e l'altro fa orecchie da mercante allora si ci ha messo del suo, sono corresponsabili.


Non e' solo un discorso di trascuratezza puo' essere anche inteso come la capacita' di difendere la propria unione dall'ingresso di un terzo, questo lo si ottiene con l'ascolto, l'attenzione e il non sentirsi troppo tranquilli.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si ma raramente avviene su un forum


Ma mica mi riferivo al forum


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mica mi riferivo al forum


Lo so ero io che volevo aggiungere qualcosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' difficile che un tradito riesca a distinguere la colpa, che e' tutta del traditore da quelle che, potrebbero essere le sue responsabilita', se ne ha, non e' detto che le abbia. E non e' previsto solo il "fai schifo" in questi casi. Ma poi con il tempo le cose possono cambiare.
> *Parlo di responsabilita' non nei confronti dell'altra persona ma nei propri, della propria vita nel non essere riuscito a far funzionare un matrimonio, nel suo fallimento nel non aver assicurato un buon ambiente di crescita ai propri figli.*


questo tipo di responsabilità è reciproca e investe entrambi i componenti della coppia. Certo che anche il tradito si fa carico del fallimento del matrimonio, soprattuto se ci sono dei figli, mi sembra ovvio.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non e' solo un discorso di trascuratezza puo' essere anche inteso come la capacita' di difendere la propria unione dall'ingresso di un terzo, questo lo si ottiene con l'ascolto, l'attenzione e il non sentirsi troppo tranquilli.


Ma guarda che se uno si sente cosi tranquillo nemmeno arriva a scoprirlo il tradimento.....


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se uno si sente cosi tranquillo nemmeno arriva a scoprirlo il tradimento.....


Infatti ho sbagliato a dire " lo si ottiene", magari fosse cosi' facile, cio' non toglie che occorre sempre lottare


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questo tipo di responsabilità è reciproca e investe entrambi i componenti della coppia. Certo che anche il tradito si fa carico del fallimento del matrimonio, soprattuto se ci sono dei figli, mi sembra ovvio.


Allora siamo d'accordo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non e' solo un discorso di trascuratezza puo' essere anche inteso come la capacita' di difendere la propria unione dall'ingresso di un terzo, *questo lo si ottiene con l'ascolto, l'attenzione e il non sentirsi troppo tranquilli.
> 
> *


Condivido e anche questi aspetti devono essere reciproci


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Infatti ho sbagliato a dire " lo si ottiene", magari fosse cosi' facile, cio' non toglie che occorre sempre lottare


Lottare per stare insieme e ricostruire?Certo.Il problema nasce quando ci si rende conto che niente è  cambiato,che i problemi c'erano anche prima del tradimento e tali son rimasti perché una delle due componenti non vuole migliorare e lottare insieme al altro....Li si che son cavoli amari....


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Lottare in genere....non adagiarsi


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lottare in genere....non adagiarsi


Lo devono fare entrambi.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lottare per stare insieme e ricostruire?Certo.Il problema nasce quando ci si rende conto che niente è  cambiato,che i problemi c'erano anche prima del tradimento e tali son rimasti perché una delle due componenti non vuole migliorare e lottare insieme al altro....Li si che son cavoli amari....


Ad un certo punto la lotta finisce e non si puo' vincere sempre


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo devono fare entrambi.


E' indispensabile la buona fede poi puo' capitare che si hanno tempi diversi


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto la lotta finisce e non si puo' vincere sempre


Bisogna sapere quando mettere un punto per evitare l'accanimento terapeutico.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ora non dirmi che gli uomini sono delle anime candide!
> Sono ma dei veri porconi.
> Una donna non arriverebbe mai a scrivere tali recensioni...
> E se parlo al plurale è perché basta vedere quanti sono che scrivono tali "poesie"...
> Dai su


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: e pensare che io ho letto certi bigliettini  che arrivavano da una anonima al mio ragazzo ( che poi anonima non era- pace all'anima sua ) , che in confronto questo di Drusilla sembra un libro per bambini d'asilo  :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' indispensabile la buona fede poi puo' capitare che si hanno tempi diversi


Ti dirò...Io dopo il tradimento ci riprovai per un anno tra comunicazione,cambiamento e presa di coscienza...lui dopo un anno,a parte periodi di tenerezza e giuramenti,tornò a dirmi che era colpa mia il tradimento....quanto tempo ancora?Tra delusioni,illusioni e sforzi di comunicare alla fine si esce stremati,stanchi e delusi peggio di prima...Per cui lo sforzo ci vuole da entrambi.Perché  può  anche capitare che chi prima era disponibile a tutto ad un certo punto non lo è più....


----------



## Tradito? (1 Maggio 2015)

Assolutamente, nel tuo caso poi spettava piu' che altro a lui. Tu non vedo cosa potresti rimproverarti. Era giusto provare e l'hai fatto.


----------



## drusilla (1 Maggio 2015)

Qualcosa manca... manca al traditore, è un problema suo. Non esiste una persona che ti appaghi totalmente, che non ti deluda mai. Ma qualcuno tradisce e qualcuno no. È infido rigirare la frittata.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Non mi piace parlare di colpe, è una parola che mi ripugna in sé. Sgombriamo il campo, perché troppo spesso quando si tira in ballo la parola colpa, poi finisce a bambinate. 
Parliamo di azioni riprovevoli e concordiamo assolutamente tutti che tradire significa mentire e questa menzogna è riprovevole, punto. Su questo non ci piove. 
Io non direi MAI e non l'ho MAI scritto che se uno tradisce la colpa è del tradito. Non parlo di colpe, non si distribuiscono meriti né colpe. 
Esiste una coppia, se no non ci sarebbe tradimento. Esistono dei patti espliciti o impliciti che escludono il tradimento in modo ovvio. Uno dei due tradisce. Questo è il fatto. E coinvolge la coppia. Se si entra nella dinamica che di solito evoca la parola "colpa" secondo me non è cosa buona, non aiuta, non serve né alla persona, né alla coppia, eventualmente.
Dinanzi a un fatto del genere, che distrugge un patto di coppia, -in ogni caso lo distrugge- secondo me si è dapprima completamente SOLI. E quindi sia da parte del traditore, sia da parte del tradito, è su di sé che dovrebbe andare il proprio sguardo, per sentire tutta la pesantezza orribile del fatto orribile che è accaduto, per soffrirne non per orgoglio ferito per esempio, non per disperazione per rendersi improvvisamente conto di quanto male abbiamo fatto, per esempio, ma per fare silenzio e domandarsi perché è successo proprio a me (di tradire, di essere tradito). Perché proprio a me? E non è mai un caso, né dalla parte del traditore né da quella del tradito, perché si è appunto coppia.
Poi boh, se vi piace parlare di colpe e distribuirle dall'alto di una superiorità morale intrinseca all'essere stati voi fedeli e lui/lei infedele a voi, continuate così, che è possibile che vi ricapiti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi piace parlare di colpe, è una parola che mi ripugna in sé. Sgombriamo il campo, perché troppo spesso quando si tira in ballo la parola colpa, poi finisce a bambinate.
> Parliamo di azioni riprovevoli e concordiamo assolutamente tutti che tradire significa mentire e questa menzogna è riprovevole, punto. Su questo non ci piove.
> Io non direi MAI e non l'ho MAI scritto che se uno tradisce la colpa è del tradito. Non parlo di colpe, non si distribuiscono meriti né colpe.
> Esiste una coppia, se no non ci sarebbe tradimento. Esistono dei patti espliciti o impliciti che escludono il tradimento in modo ovvio. Uno dei due tradisce. Questo è il fatto. E coinvolge la coppia. Se si entra nella dinamica che di solito evoca la parola "colpa" secondo me non è cosa buona, non aiuta, non serve né alla persona, né alla coppia, eventualmente.
> ...


Se avessi 18 anni ammirerei questa tua passionale e nobile idea della coppia e dell'amore.

Se avessi quell'età, quella purezza e quella assoluta utopica idea di chi ancora non ha vissuto la realtà della quotidianità di una vita di lavoro e figli da crescere ti approverei.
Ma ti manca solo l'esperienza personale della famiglia, la purezza e a questo punto pure la buona fede.
Ricordo a te e a  chi si è distratto nella discussione che lo schifo non è nato dall'ipotizzare problematiche alla base di un tradimento ma dall'attribuire responsabilità alla tradita con una prostituta, quando la prostituta viene baciata.
ipotesi del tutto campata in aria che può nascere solo in una testolina che pensa che comunque sia chi è tradito ops chi è tradita se lo meriti. Teoria elaborata per nobilitare la lunga carriera di amante che sparla di vite di cui non ha idea.


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

ma un conto sono i problemi o presunti problemi nella coppia. Un'altro gli sforzi per migliorare e affrontare. E un tradimento è un'ulteriore cosa ancora. È un'azione alla quale non si ha possibilità di rispondere o di interagire. Accade alle spalle e non ha come fine il migliorare una problematica della coppia. Perciò che cacchio di responsabilità dovrebbe assumersi chi viene tradito? Perché se così fosse, allora si dovrebbe assumere anche la responsabilità di tante altre azioni che accadano a sua insaputa, del tipo di come risponde ad una persona? Ma che stiamo scherzando? Il mio uomo come minimo è responsabile da SOLO delle sue azioni e non ha bisogno di me, per scaricarsi delle responsabilità. Come non lo faccio io. Mah, io un mollusco che inizia a cianciare di problemi, che non sapeva come fare ecc. e che ha scelto come soluzione (ma di che cosa? ...) il tradimento, proprio mi casca a terra. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In una coppia si è in due, o no?
> I fondamentali è che si è in due o no?
> Hai sposato, ti sei messa/o con uno/a che ti ha mentito da sempre? Mi auguro di no, non conosco persone così infingarde.
> Se invece sì, beh, perché, SE ERI IN RELAZIONE, non l'hai capito?
> ...



Ciao

questo discorso può reggere quando si è solo in due, quando tutto va liscio, quando non ci sono imprevisti. Ma la vita, spesso e volentieri, così non è. I cambiamenti sono all'ordine del giorno. Con la nascita di un figlio, con l'acquisto di una casa, con il cambiamento di un lavoro, con tante altre piccole cose che danno coloro alla vita e che richiedono di continuo nuovi assestamenti. Se sei in buona fede, credi in ciò che ti racconta e ti spiega l'altra parte. Non metti in dubbio la sua parola. Proprio perché ci sei nella coppia. E l'altra parte ti fa credere di essere nella coppia, attribuendo i cambiamenti a tante di quelle cose, che sono ben possibili e che danno il coloro al quotidiano. Un tradimento si scopre quando l'assestamento si prolunga, quando ci sono questioni che prendono dimensioni mai prese prima e si estendono troppo nel tempo ecc. ma il fattaccio è già avvenuto o in pieno percorso. Spesso non vedi, perché la sceneggiatura costruita è perfetta ... perché in gioco c'è anche la buona fede che è il sale quando stai in coppia. E su questo che si costruisce il palcoscenico. Non sottovaluterei l'abilità di fingere ... anche perché tradire non include necessariamente un uscire dalla coppia ... non è un tasto, on - off. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me il tradimento si è consumato tra complicità e il resto in 1 mese e mezzo(in cui lui addirittura sparlava di lei)...Quello che mi ricordo fortemente è  un sogno 2 settimane prima che scoppiasse la bomba : lui e lei abbracciati su un letto,lei a occhi chiusi e lui che l'abbracciava,vestiti entrambi.Io entro,li vedo e li invito di andarsene ed entrambi con un sorriso,se ne vanno....Era il subconscio che mi parlava.Mi svegliai alle 4 di notte tutta sudata...Da allora credo di più ai sogni.


Erato' mi hai fatto venire i brividi. 
Anche io l'ho capito attraverso un sogno. Non mi tornavano troppe cose ma razionalmente era impossibile arrivarci. Li sognai insieme. Anche io lei la conoscevo. Mi svegliai in preda al panico.
L'inconscio ha svelato quello che da sveglia mi era impossibile vedere. Lo misi alle strette e confesso'. 
Se vogliamo far passare la fiducia incondizionata per cecita'....


----------



## zadig (1 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Tu puoi continuare ad insultarmi se ti diverte


non mi permetterei mai...


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Erato' mi hai fatto venire i brividi.
> Anche io l'ho capito attraverso un sogno. Non mi tornavano troppe cose ma razionalmente era impossibile arrivarci. Li sognai insieme. Anche io lei la conoscevo. Mi svegliai in preda al panico.
> L'inconscio ha svelato quello che da sveglia mi era impossibile vedere. Lo misi alle strette e confesso'.
> Se vogliamo far passare la fiducia incondizionata per cecita'....


Uno vede,capisce ma nega.....Troppo doloroso da accettare e razionalizzare....Ma il momento in cui ci si rende conto e si "sveglia" nella realtà dei fatti arriva sempre.Che poi se uno non se ne frega del altro,pur scoprendolo anni dopo,non gli fa né caldo né freddo perché già sta per i fatti suoi e si è fatto probabilmente anche una vita parallela...Mica sta a soffrire come un cane,forse forse un po' di orgoglio ferito e la vita continua come prima....


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo peró della colpa é un discorso con troppe sfaccettature per dire una cosa o l altra.
> Soprattutto se si parla di fedeli.
> É chiaro secondo me che se uno o una crede nella fedeltà e poi tradisce, qualcosa di base é venuto a mancare.
> 
> ...


 tebe comunque vai troppo di categorie sempre: fedeli non fedeli.
la gente può cambiare nel corso del tempo secondo le situazioni e le persone che incontra; tu parli di  due mestieri


----------



## free (1 Maggio 2015)

qualcuno ha sminato questo 3d per caso?


----------



## Dalida (1 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> qualcuno ha sminato questo 3d per caso?


cosa vuol dire sminato?
comunque ho letto le risposte e quoto eratò e mary.


----------



## free (1 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire sminato?
> comunque ho letto le risposte e quoto eratò e mary.


tolto le mine...ieri sembrava che ad ogni argomento scoppiasse una bomba


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe comunque vai troppo di categorie sempre: fedeli non fedeli.
> la gente può cambiare nel corso del tempo secondo le situazioni e le persone che incontra; tu parli di  due mestieri


Le categorie le vedete voi. 
Nel senso che io parlo di una certa forma mentale che ovviamente puó cambiare. E uso fedeli e traditori non per categorizzare ma mettere in luce delle differenze.
Ma sono convinta che certe tematiche, ripeto certe non tutte, si possano affrontare cercando di capire proprio quelle.


----------



## Dalida (1 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> tolto le mine...ieri sembrava che ad ogni argomento scoppiasse una bomba


ah, ok, quindi era proprio in senso stretto. 
nessuna mina per me, comunque.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> tolto le mine...ieri sembrava che ad ogni argomento scoppiasse una bomba


Sono tutte delle fottute Black bloc. 



:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le categorie le vedete *voi. *
> Nel senso che io parlo di una certa forma mentale che ovviamente puó cambiare. E uso fedeli e traditori non per categorizzare ma mettere in luce delle differenze.
> Ma sono convinta che certe tematiche, ripeto certe non tutte, si possano affrontare cercando di capire proprio quelle.


solo io mi sa


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo io mi sa


no, anche Drusilla mi sembra.
non riuscite a slegati dalla 'categoria' appunto.
Ma va beh.
Continuerò a spiegare che non é cosí.


che sonno oggi.
mamma mia.
sembro narcolettica


----------



## Dalida (1 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, anche Drusilla mi sembra.
> non riuscite a slegati dalla 'categoria' appunto.
> Ma va beh.
> Continuerò a spiegare che non é cosí.
> ...


ero io, non drusilla, anche un'altra volta ci hai confuse. :carneval:
comunque ieri volevo solo dire che il tuo ragionamento a volte mi arriva così, ma sarà una cosa determinata appunto da come ragiono io. quando poi hai parlato di forma mentis ecc. mi sono trovata maggiormente d'accordo.


----------



## Higgins (1 Maggio 2015)

Pincopal ha detto:


> Periodo università.
> Andiamo a trovare un mio ex amico all'estero e la mia ragazza (stavamo insieme già da 5 anni), pomicia tutta la notte con il mio ex amico, mentre io ero nella stessa stanza a dormire.
> 
> Me lo confessa a distanza di mesi, dopo che la madre le scopre sul diario che stava organizzando il suo suicidio, tanto era grande il senso di colpa nei miei confronti.
> ...



Sarò forse fuori dal coro, ma non mi meraviglia che quel ricordo di anni fa sia tornato a tormentarti. Io lo trovo un episodio pesante e francamente io l'avrei mollata senza appello.

Se ti torna in mente ora è perché non l'hai mai veramente digerito.

Detto questo in effetti non si capisce perché lo mischi con quello che sta succedendo a te oggi con la tua collega.


----------



## drusilla (1 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, anche Drusilla mi sembra.
> non riuscite a slegati dalla 'categoria' appunto.
> Ma va beh.
> Continuerò a spiegare che non é cosí.
> ...


Difficile che io divida così in categorie, anch'io ho la tendenza che più volte mi ha incasinato la vita di fare l'avvocato del diavolo... e poi sono ambedue le cose, alternativamente o in contemporanea. Sono o sono stata moglie fidanzata amante fedele seriale angelo diavolo madre figlia. Qualcuna qua, va dico il nome Fantastica, non può che porsi da un lato della barricata e sparare sul altro lato.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Difficile che io divida così in categorie, anch'io ho la tendenza che più volte mi ha incasinato la vita di fare l'avvocato del diavolo... e poi sono ambedue le cose, alternativamente o in contemporanea. Sono o sono stata moglie fidanzata amante fedele seriale angelo diavolo madre figlia. Qualcuna qua, va dico il nome Fantastica, non può che porsi da un lato della barricata e sparare sul altro lato.


Sinceramente non ho capito bene la questione perché, sono tonta, non ho capito ancora bene Tebe.
Credo che ognuno così per come si è formato  ha una tendenza alla trasparenza o all'occultamento.
Ma questo non è necessariamente in rapporto univoco con l'esser fedeli nella specifica relazione che si sta vivendo.
Circoscrivere anche la fedeltà alla mera fedeltà fisica o un'astratta fedeltà sentimentale per me non ha molto senso.
Mi sono sforzata e impegnata a capire ma non ci sono riuscita.
Nascondere, omettere, tacere parte delle proprie esperienze, emozioni e sentimenti è tradire se in quella relazione è compresa la condivisione emotiva. Ma che relazione è se non è compresa?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny!
> Se mi conoscessi non diresti più così!
> Non sono né una santarellina né una bigottina, né tanto meno una passiva!!
> Soltanto non sono troia nel senso comune del termine. Forse lo sono inside, anzi, senza forse.


Ciò stanotte io e mia moglie abbiamo guardato questo....che matte risate...
http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=23776

Un film degli anni settanta Gli sposi dell'anno secondo.

Un marito e una moglie molto particolari...
MA si amano

A modo loro!

Tra marito e moglie ci si ama sempre in un modo insostituibile.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo che penso anche alla poveretta. Ma la poveretta non poteva togliersi le fette di di salame dagli occhi prima? Siccome mi hai offesa pesantemente poco fa, lo dico fuori dai denti: a me che davvero non va giù delle donne sposate che hanno mariti traditori e/o puttanieri è la loro cecità.
> Non ho niente contro le mogli. Ma le persone che non capiscono, che non vedono, che siano mogli, amanti, mariti, fidanzati, quelle non le capisco per niente. Perché se non capiscono e non vedono vuol dire che non sono abbastanza attente al loro rapporto con il loro caro compagno o marito. E se non sono attente, significa che di amore ne hanno pochino. Questo, NON L'ESSERE MOGLIE IN SE', mi dà sui nervi.


Ok.
Tocchi un punto nevralgico.
La cecità che molte persone chiamano buona fede! O fiducia.

Bon io mi son salvato per questo semplicissimo fatto: non ho mai MAI contato sulla cecità...
Ho sempre pensato: lei vede tutto, sente tutto, e casomai, se non esagero chiude un occhio, fa finta di non vedere...

E la prova reale che la moglie vede tutto e sente tutto, é: che facendo le prove, quando si discute...lei gioca le sue carte no? 

Ma pian con le bombe, non è che si tratta di attenzione al rapporto, dici bene siam persone e non oggetti da incasellare e ahimè triste sorte per chi la scelta è sempre e solo se fai A succede B.

Ipso facto, mi hai tradito e quindi mi separo: non risolve un fico secco.

Si tratta di far fronte alle virtù e miserie dell'altro.

Leggiamo qui tante frasi ed espressioni che dicono tutto e niente.

Esempio: La frase lui/lei mi trascurava.
E che cazzo vuol dire?

Dici bene fantastica siam persone.

Allora chi dei due stabilisce che cosa è trascuratezza?
O mancanza di attenzioni?

Cioè guarda che giocando ne fai di esperienze eh?

Esempio l'altro giorno le faccio: dai dammi una mela...e lei me la dà...
E io stupefatto: ma non me la sbucci?
E lei dito medio...

E io ah se mi amassi veramente mi sbucceresti la mela, ergo mi trascuri, ergo io ti mostrerò che ci sono donne ben pronte a sbucciarmi la mela...

E infine sulle attenuanti e le balle varie invito vossia a leggere come funzionano le assicurazioni e imparare.

E' vero che l'assicurazione risponde ma sempre e secondo certe clausole no?
Non parla mai di colpe, ma deve sempre accertare le responsabilità no?

Ok ti hanno derubato e noi ora dobbiamo rifondere ma tu hai per caso lasciato la porta aperta?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Su quanto dice fantastica non posso essere d'accordo in quanto generalizzazione, ma esistono sicuramente dei casi in cui non e' cosi' lontana dalla realta': se tuo marito non lo guardi piu' e non ti accorgi per questo motivo sei anche tu responsabile.
> Bisogna distinguere la responsabilita' dalla colpa


Ok..ma l'inganno sta in questo..
Quando si usano le "responsabilità" come "giustificazioni".

Lei ti dice...sniff sob tu mi trascuravi...

Tu allora ti dici ma porc...porc...porc...e le scaraventi addosso la tua vita...e le dici...ohi ciccia, mica stavo tutto il giorno sul divano a dormire e sognare a occhi aperti eh? 

Ok io ti ho trascurata? Un fico secco...Sei tu quella che non vede che hai un marito che in questo momento è oberato da mille e più impegni di lavoro....

Ohi ciccia sei tu quella che ha avuto il tempo di banfonare in fb, chat, forum...e qui e lì e anche ha avuto il tempo di flirtare....io certo non ho avuto certi grilli per la testa...

Sarò io appunto che vivo un matrimonio fuori dei generis....

Ma osserviamo alquanto...

Mia moglie non dice mai tu mi trascuri, ma dice piuttosto ehi...guarda che tu vieni meno a certi tuoi impegni che ci siamo presi assieme...tipo...darmi una mano nelle pulizie...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In una coppia si è in due, o no?
> I fondamentali è che si è in due o no?
> Hai sposato, ti sei messa/o con uno/a che ti ha mentito da sempre? Mi auguro di no, non conosco persone così infingarde.
> Se invece sì, beh, perché, SE ERI IN RELAZIONE, non l'hai capito?
> ...



Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle
Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsiall'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa. Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle
> Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsiall'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa. Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.


Come non quotarti?


----------



## disincantata (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle
> Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsiall'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa. Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.



Da Oscar!


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da Oscar!


Disi ieri ti pensavo...cavolo,verrei a Milano anche solo per conoscere te.Un bacio!


----------



## disincantata (1 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che in precedenza non l'avessi detto fuori dai denti, è chiaro che per te se una persona viene tradita è colpa sua (lo dico senza polemica, ci tengo a sottolinearlo).
> per non essersene accorta, per essere cieca, per essere stronza, per manifestare o provare poco amore.
> questo ragionamento, fanty, a mio avviso non sta in piedi.
> è come per le truffe, ci sono vari gradi di responsabilità/cecità e pensa che in quei casi, comunque, la colpa è sempre di chi truffa e non di chi viene truffato, mostrando un livello più o meno alto di dabbenaggine o fiducia.
> ...



Ma cosa vuole che ne sappia lei!  Il suo Grande Amore non l'ha mia voluta vicino!  Una zitella non viene tradita, e' acida di suo!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Disi ieri ti pensavo...cavolo,verrei a Milano anche solo per conoscere te.Un bacio!



Carissima,  abiti troppo lontano,  pero'  l'invito al mare e' sempre valido.

Si era parlato anche di organizzare  una vacanza in un isola Greca tutti insieme.....non mi dispiacerebbe affatto!

Volonta'  e' potere.

Bellissima serata ieri, solo un traffico folle per arrivarci.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di _qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle_


Quindi non posso scriverne? Non è un forum, questo?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsi all'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa.


Non intendevo certo dire che si devono instaurare dinamiche di sospetto!! 
Intendevo dire che avere fiducia non è esattamente uguale a ad avere fede.... Ci si affida all'altro, e l'altro si affida a noi, ma non è che per questo l'altro smette di esistere come "altro", non diventa me e non diventa il suo ruolo. 
Ci si coalizza per un progetto, certo! Ma è un'alleanza tra due persone, non tra due ruoli e lì sta il verme della bella mela. Il verme che comincia a insinuarsi quando, per esempio, si comincia a vedere l'altro come un esecutore di compiti connessi al suo ruolo e non come una persona con cui si è stabilito un patto i cui termini sono sempre rinegoziabili e non perché la spesa la faccio io e la spazzatura la porti giù tu, ma perché prima di ogni ruolo c'è la persona che quel ruolo ha deciso di assumere. E credere che perché siamo coppia tu continuerai a voler interpretare il tuo ruolo è un errore. 
Questo per me vale SEMPRE e in ogni relazione strutturata.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.


Capisco bene cosa comporta condividere l'impegno anche gravoso della  quotidianità di una famiglia. Checché tu ne pensi, vedo e conosco un  mare di famiglie e vedo quanto sia difficile star dietro a tutto, con la  testa, con il cuore.
Ma proprio perché credo che il basto come lo chiami tu non manchi in nessuna esistenza, anche la più felice e riuscita, e spetti a ciascuno portare il proprio, mi domando se il matrimonio non sia piuttosto una moltiplicazione di basti che un loro alleggerimento. 
Di certo, leggere questo forum non aiuta ad avere una visione positiva dei matrimoni, ne converrai.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuole che ne sappia lei!  Il suo Grande Amore non l'ha mia voluta vicino!  Una zitella non viene tradita, e' acida di suo!:rotfl::rotfl:


E' vero, il mio Grande Amore non ha voluto né matrimonio né convivenza. E gli sono grata ogni giorno di più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quindi non posso scriverne? Non è un forum, questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SE PROPRIO VOLESSIMO essere precisi.
Per un motivo o per l'altro leggere questo forum non aiuta ad avere una visione positiva dell'umanità in genere. Sposati, non sposati, divorziati, conviventi.
Come dice il tuo adorato jb, a volte la lettura di certi post aiuta solo a rinfocolare l'odio per l'umanità in generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quindi non posso scriverne? Non è un forum, questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il matrimonio è un impegno. Se uno dei due viene meno all'impegno la responsabilità é unicamente sua. Vedi, tradimento é quello del fuoco amico e non avviene se non alle spalle, approfittando appunto della fiducia. Chi ha dato modo di far crollare o incrinare la fiducia non tradisce, conferma. Per quanto riguarda il matrimonio no, non puoi comprendere ma solo immaginare e l'immaginazione favorisce sempre i nostri desideri. Nello specifico i tuoi sono quelli dell'affermazione di una tua presunta ipotetica capacità di restare sempre in sella là dove hai visto gli altri cadere. Ma sai come dicono gli esperti? Cento cadute, un cavaliere. Non cadi perché sei incapace ma perché vai a cavallo, non stai solo a guardare gli altri che ci vanno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' vero, il mio Grande Amore non ha voluto né matrimonio né convivenza. E gli sono grata ogni giorno di più.



Eh ma ci credo. E sono serissima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è un impegno. Se uno dei due viene meno all'impegno la responsabilità é unicamente sua. Vedi, tradimento é quello del fuoco amico e non avviene se non alle spalle, approfittando appunto della fiducia. Chi ha dato modo di far crollare o incrinare la fiducia non tradisce, conferma. Per quanto riguarda il matrimonio no, non puoi comprendere ma solo immaginare e l'immaginazione favorisce sempre i nostri desideri. Nello specifico i tuoi sono quelli dell'affermazione di una tua presunta ipotetica capacità di restare sempre in sella là dove hai visto gli altri cadere. Ma sai come dicono gli esperti? Cento cadute, un cavaliere. Non cadi perché sei incapace ma perché vai a cavallo, non stai solo a guardare gli altri che ci vanno.


Benedetto il mese il giorno e l'ora.....ecc ecc
che sei arrivata su questo forum


----------



## spleen (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quindi non posso scriverne? Non è un forum, questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se si dovesse basare la propria opinione sul matrimonio leggendo un forum...

sarebbe come guardare il dito di chi indica la luna.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> SE PROPRIO VOLESSIMO essere precisi.
> Per un motivo o per l'altro leggere questo forum non aiuta ad avere una visione positiva dell'umanità in genere. Sposati, non sposati, divorziati, conviventi.
> Come dice *il tuo adorato jb*, a volte la lettura di certi post aiuta solo a rinfocolare l'odio per l'umanità in generale.


Manco per niente.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio *è un impegno. Se uno dei due viene meno all'impegno la responsabilità é unicamente sua.* Vedi, tradimento é quello del fuoco amico e non avviene se non alle spalle, approfittando appunto della fiducia. Chi ha dato modo di far crollare o incrinare la fiducia non tradisce, conferma. Per quanto riguarda il matrimonio no, non puoi comprendere ma solo immaginare e l'immaginazione favorisce sempre i nostri desideri. Nello specifico i tuoi sono quelli dell'affermazione di una tua presunta ipotetica capacità di restare sempre in sella là dove hai visto gli altri cadere. Ma sai come dicono gli esperti? Cento cadute, un cavaliere. Non cadi perché sei incapace ma perché vai a cavallo, non stai solo a guardare gli altri che ci vanno.


Sul neretto concordo al cento per cento. Se sono ottocentesca lo sono sicuramente in una cosa: i matrimoni prima del Novecento erano combinati, non fondati sull'amore, ma sul dovere. Funzionavano quasi tutti, e il tacito accordo era che le corna fossero previste, purché non si sapesse. Triliradi di letteratura su questo: storica, sociologica, poetica, dall'amor cortese in giù. 

L'immaginazione serve alla vita, purché si stia coi piedi per terra. E a me non mancano né l'una né gli altri, se per una volta mi si permette di dire qualcosa di favorevole a me.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se si dovesse basare la propria opinione sul matrimonio leggendo un forum...
> 
> sarebbe come guardare il dito di chi indica la luna.


C'era una leggera ironia.
Se esistesse un luogo dove le persone si scambiano esperienze felici di vita matrimoniale, lo leggerei volentieri. Anche se ho ferme opinioni, sono sempre disponibile a cambiarle.


----------



## Horny (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco. Quando il tradimento è anche inganno, appunto abilità nel camuffare, fantastiliardi modi per non farsi beccare, ecc. ecco che hai lì davanti un/una Tipo/a modello Lothar, per capirci. Cioè uno che tradisce a raffica, uno che è capace di farlo, ma a cui sostazialmente frega nulla delle donne con cui va. E, immagino, uno che io di sicuro, ma immagino anche tu, non avresti sposato mai, perché ecco.. quel tipo lì lo riconosci, con un minimo di fiuto, al primo incontro o al massimo al secondo (e vale anche per le donne, ma mi sono stancata di mettere o/a, abbiate pietà).
> L'inganno da parte di una persona che si ama invece lo snasi, altroché. E se non lo snasi, almeno per un pezzo, tu sei cieco. E quella tua cecità è questione tua, non di chi ti sta tradendo, e che molto probabilmente lo farà, tra l'altro, sempre più convintamente quanto più resti cieco.


quindi il tuo compagno ti ama poco?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> quindi il tuo compagno ti ama poco?


in sostanza si.
e magari le sta anche bene cosi, ma ho l impressione che per fanta conti piu stima e rispetto e liberta che amore.
e cmq credo che in un modo o nell altro non si stiano capendo sbri e fanta. per me ha ragione fanta nel dire che chi ti ama se ne accorge, ed e' vero, secondo me, come pero e' anche vero che se me ne accorgo che c'e' qualcosa che non va, che qualcosa sta cambiando, io te lo chiedo e tu mi dici: no, e' tutto ok  sono stressato a lavoro, io ti credo.
e tu continui a mentire.


----------



## Horny (1 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo
> Ma non la spacci come la ricetta perfetta. Non spacci tuo marito come l'uomo tipo. non ti poni dall'altro come la moglie ideale che ha saputo capire suo marito a differenza di altre che non l'hanno fatto
> Non ti metti in un piano di superiorità quando in realtà stai subendo una situazione che è lampante che non ti piace ma appunto te la fai andare bene
> Per rispondere a quello che ieri avete detto del mio matrimonio
> ...


si, abissale.
guarda, hai proprio motivo di stimare tuo marito :up::up: non è da tutti il suo comportamento.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo
> Ma non la spacci come la ricetta perfetta. Non spacci tuo marito come l'uomo tipo. non ti poni dall'altro come la moglie ideale che ha saputo capire suo marito a differenza di altre che non l'hanno fatto
> Non ti metti in un piano di superiorità quando in realtà stai subendo una situazione che è lampante che non ti piace ma appunto te la fai andare bene
> Per rispondere a quello che ieri avete detto del mio matrimonio
> ...


verde virtuale


----------



## Horny (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> in sostanza si.
> e magari le sta anche bene cosi, ma ho l impressione che per fanta conti piu stima e rispetto e liberta che amore.
> e cmq credo che in un modo o nell altro non si stiano capendo sbri e fanta. per me ha ragione fanta nel dire che chi ti ama se ne accorge, ed e' vero, secondo me, come pero e' anche vero che se me ne accorgo che c'e' qualcosa che non va, che qualcosa sta cambiando, io te lo chiedo e tu mi dici: no, e' tutto ok  sono stressato a lavoro, io ti credo.
> e tu continui a mentire.


ciao caciottina,
no, ma il discorso l'ho capito.
 chiedevo a fantastica se questa 
teoria fosse applicabile al suo rapporto attuale.


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> in sostanza si.
> e magari le sta anche bene cosi, ma ho l impressione che per fanta conti piu stima e rispetto e liberta che amore.
> e cmq credo che in un modo o nell altro non si stiano capendo sbri e fanta. per me ha ragione fanta nel dire che chi ti ama se ne accorge, ed e' vero, secondo me, come pero e' anche vero che se me ne accorgo che c'e' qualcosa che non va, che qualcosa sta cambiando, io te lo chiedo e tu mi dici: no, e' tutto ok  sono stressato a lavoro, io ti credo.
> e tu continui a mentire.


A me invece mi ricorda alcuni pensieri di anni fa quando mi dicevo tra me e me "ma sì il tradimento ci può stare come no...ma te ne accorgi subito no?come fai a non accorgetene visto che vivi sotto lo stesso tetto con quella persona 24 ore su 24,li vedi i suoi cambiamenti...Poi ci parli e lui crolla per il senso di colpa...".Cosi semplice..Non avevo la minima idea della realtà e delle dinamiche.Il fatto è che ci sono quelle situazioni che se non le vivi sulla tua pelle non le capisci....Io stessa ero presuntuosa a considerare quei pensieri un dato di fatto...


----------



## Horny (1 Maggio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A me veramente non sembrava neanche tanto che ti importasse della "semplice" scopata...eri molto concentrato sul fatto che la tua lei fosse confusa e avesse perso l'equilibrio dello stare in coppia con te.
> Ricordo bene la descrizione di tua moglie su come si era svolto il fattaccio, con tanto di dettagli anche troppo intimi, e penso che, come me, lo ricordino un po' tutti!
> Tu non facesti una piega e replicavi a destra e a manca asserendo che non era questo l'importante...
> *E ora hai cambiato completamente versione...*
> ...


ma per fortuna.....per fortuna che
danny ha cambiato versione! 
(la versione uno, tra l'altro, non si poteva leggere...
a me faceva incazzare....)

ogni caso a sè, naturalmente.

a me uno che mi dice 'sta cosa dell'andare con altre
farebbe orrore, ma comprendo che è una posizione personale,
non la condizione di tutti.
l'insinuare che siano tutti così, solo che non lo dicono,
lo trovo, quindi, dialetticamente scorretto. ma credo che
diletta sappia benissimo che suo marito è così,
mentre altri no. 
poi ogni tanto ha bisogno di una
dose di forum.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me invece mi ricorda alcuni pensieri di anni fa quando mi dicevo tra me e me "ma sì il tradimento ci può stare come no...ma te ne accorgi subito no?come fai a non accorgetene visto che vivi sotto lo stesso tetto con quella persona 24 ore su 24,li vedi i suoi cambiamenti...Poi ci parli e lui crolla per il senso di colpa...".Cosi semplice..Non avevo la minima idea della realtà e delle dinamiche.Il fatto è che ci sono quelle situazioni che se non le vivi sulla tua pelle non le capisci....Io stessa ero presuntuosa a considerare quei pensieri un dato di fatto...


Forse mi sono espressa male. Intendo dire che una persona che ti ama non si limita ad essere bra a e buona con te, a corteggiarti, e bla bla bla....no...fa anche altro..ti studia, ti osserva, percepisce i tuoi cambiamenti anche minini. ora da qui a dire che questo basti a riconoscere il tradimento ce ne passa . Non dicevo questo. Dicevo che però ci si accorge che c è qualcosa che non va, proprio dalle piccole cose...potrebbe davvero essere qualiasi cosa e per questo si chiede. e allora è li che a me viene in mente la fiducia di cui parla sbri ma io non l antepongo al prima...
io li ti chiedo se c è qualcosa che non va...e tu mi dici no. È tutto ok   o cmq cazzate...
oppure appunto crolli...ma proprio perche non puoi capire che si parlava di tradimento dai piccoli camviamenti, magari ti aspetti un..boh..chessò ho bruciato uno stupendio intero alle slot...oppure ho fatto un incidente nulla di grave ma ho sfasciato la macchina perche avevo bevuto tanto e tu nn lo saprvi....oppure..bevo...ho iniziato a bere tanto...oppure...ho un altra...cioè puo essere tutto...pero non mi si puo dire che non ci si accorge che qualcosa su cui bisogna approfondire c è...


----------



## drusilla (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male. Intendo dire che una persona che ti ama non si limita ad essere bra a e buona con te, a corteggiarti, e bla bla bla....no...fa anche altro..ti studia, ti osserva, percepisce i tuoi cambiamenti anche minini. ora da qui a dire che questo basti a riconoscere il tradimento ce ne passa . Non dicevo questo. Dicevo che però ci si accorge che c è qualcosa che non va, proprio dalle piccole cose...potrebbe davvero essere qualiasi cosa e per questo si chiede. e allora è li che a me viene in mente la fiducia di cui parla sbri ma io non l antepongo al prima...
> io li ti chiedo se c è qualcosa che non va...e tu mi dici no. È tutto ok   o cmq cazzate...
> oppure appunto crolli...ma proprio perche non puoi capire che si parlava di tradimento dai piccoli camviamenti, magari ti aspetti un..boh..chessò ho bruciato uno stupendio intero alle slot...oppure ho fatto un incidente nulla di grave ma ho sfasciato la macchina perche avevo bevuto tanto e tu nn lo saprvi....oppure..bevo...ho iniziato a bere tanto...oppure...ho un altra...cioè puo essere tutto...pero non mi si puo dire che non ci si accorge che qualcosa su cui bisogna approfondire c è...


Cazzenger cacciottina tra tutti gli esempi che hai dato mi sa che il tradimento è quello più light![emoji15]


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle
> Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsiall'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa. Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.


È proprio così.
La vita non è una situation comedy.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle
> Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsiall'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa. Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.


Si però...
Ci vuole la fede che dici tu...e anche la speranza...
Che le robe vadano sempre bene!
E come possiamo noi umani avere fede in una speranza che non delude?
Impossibile.

Non riesco a trovare l'immagine esatta, ma la penso un po' così...

I nostri due eroi camminano su un sentiero, ma questo sentiero è fatto di pietre che poggiano su cuscinetti d'aria e quindi queste pietre non sono stabili ma continuano a muoversi assieme a loro...

I guai iniaziano quando metti il piede su una pietra che sprofonda...
Ed è lì che vedi se l'altro riesce a tenerti o ti molla e ti lascia sprofondare nel nulla...

A me sembra che nella vita reale, dobbiamo mettere in buon conto anche una notevole dose di cocenti delusioni...a cui far fronte...


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male. Intendo dire che una persona che ti ama non si limita ad essere bra a e buona con te, a corteggiarti, e bla bla bla....no...fa anche altro..ti studia, ti osserva, percepisce i tuoi cambiamenti anche minini. ora da qui a dire che questo basti a riconoscere il tradimento ce ne passa . Non dicevo questo. Dicevo che però ci si accorge che c è qualcosa che non va, proprio dalle piccole cose...potrebbe davvero essere qualiasi cosa e per questo si chiede. e allora è li che a me viene in mente la fiducia di cui parla sbri ma io non l antepongo al prima...
> io li ti chiedo se c è qualcosa che non va...e tu mi dici no. È tutto ok   o cmq cazzate...
> oppure appunto crolli...ma proprio perche non puoi capire che si parlava di tradimento dai piccoli camviamenti, magari ti aspetti un..boh..chessò ho bruciato uno stupendio intero alle slot...oppure ho fatto un incidente nulla di grave ma ho sfasciato la macchina perche avevo bevuto tanto e tu nn lo saprvi....oppure..bevo...ho iniziato a bere tanto...oppure...ho un altra...cioè puo essere tutto...pero non mi si puo dire che non ci si accorge che qualcosa su cui bisogna approfondire c è...


Certo che c'è ma deve esserci la disponibilità ad approfondire insieme,il dialogo....se non c'è da entrambi le parti e si raccontano balle come si fa ad approfondire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male. Intendo dire che una persona che ti ama non si limita ad essere bra a e buona con te, a corteggiarti, e bla bla bla....no...fa anche altro..ti studia, ti osserva, percepisce i tuoi cambiamenti anche minini. ora da qui a dire che questo basti a riconoscere il tradimento ce ne passa . Non dicevo questo. Dicevo che però ci si accorge che c è qualcosa che non va, proprio dalle piccole cose...potrebbe davvero essere qualiasi cosa e per questo si chiede. e allora è li che a me viene in mente la fiducia di cui parla sbri ma io non l antepongo al prima...
> 
> io li ti chiedo se c è qualcosa che non va...e tu mi dici no. È tutto ok   o cmq cazzate...
> 
> oppure appunto crolli...ma proprio perche non puoi capire che si parlava di tradimento dai piccoli camviamenti, magari ti aspetti un..boh..chessò ho bruciato uno stupendio intero alle slot...oppure ho fatto un incidente nulla di grave ma ho sfasciato la macchina perche avevo bevuto tanto e tu nn lo saprvi....oppure..bevo...ho iniziato a bere tanto...oppure...ho un altra...cioè puo essere tutto...pero non mi si puo dire che non ci si accorge che qualcosa su cui bisogna approfondire c è...



Esattamente Caciottina. Nella vita succedono tante cose che ti fanno avere cambiamenti di umore. Uno chiede mica no. Tutti chiedono. Ma non sempre le risposte sono sincere. E mancare di fiducia, dubitare dell'altro appare tanto più meschino quanto più il rapporto é stato sincero e pulito, quanta più complicità si aveva o si credeva di avere. Ed è esattamente per quello che il tradimento non solo ferisce, ma disorienta.


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male. Intendo dire che una persona che ti ama non si limita ad essere bra a e buona con te, a corteggiarti, e bla bla bla....no...fa anche altro..ti studia, ti osserva, percepisce i tuoi cambiamenti anche minini. ora da qui a dire che questo basti a riconoscere il tradimento ce ne passa . Non dicevo questo. Dicevo che però ci si accorge che c è qualcosa che non va, proprio dalle piccole cose...potrebbe davvero essere qualiasi cosa e per questo si chiede. e allora è li che a me viene in mente la fiducia di cui parla sbri ma io non l antepongo al prima...
> io li ti chiedo se c è qualcosa che non va...e tu mi dici no. È tutto ok   o cmq cazzate...
> oppure appunto crolli...ma proprio perche non puoi capire che si parlava di tradimento dai piccoli camviamenti, magari ti aspetti un..boh..chessò ho bruciato uno stupendio intero alle slot...oppure ho fatto un incidente nulla di grave ma ho sfasciato la macchina perche avevo bevuto tanto e tu nn lo saprvi....oppure..bevo...ho iniziato a bere tanto...oppure...ho un altra...cioè puo essere tutto...pero non mi si puo dire che non ci si accorge che qualcosa su cui bisogna approfondire c è...



Ciao

è proprio di ciò che si parla spesso. La doppiezza che ci presentano. Si chiede e si parla. Una volta è il periodo stressante al posto di lavoro, perché c'è un progetto da introdurre che dimostra delle difficoltà nella praticità, un'altra volta è il bisogno di prendersi qualche giorno libero per ricaricarsi, un'altra volta invece e su di giri perché ti ritiene così bella e ti ha trascurato un po' ... e ogni volta che chiedi, perché qualcosa non ti torna, ti accarezza la schiena e con un sorriso ti assicura che tutto va bene, è solo un periodo così che passerà ... e tu hai semplicemente fiducia e ci credi e ti preoccupi e fai di tutto per alleggerire il quotidiano ... lui lo nota e ti ringrazia pure e ti fa regali ... va bon. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male. Intendo dire che una persona che ti ama non si limita ad essere bra a e buona con te, a corteggiarti, e bla bla bla....no...fa anche altro..ti studia, ti osserva, percepisce i tuoi cambiamenti anche minini. ora da qui a dire che questo basti a riconoscere il tradimento ce ne passa . Non dicevo questo. Dicevo che però ci si accorge che c è qualcosa che non va, proprio dalle piccole cose...potrebbe davvero essere qualiasi cosa e per questo si chiede. e allora è li che a me viene in mente la fiducia di cui parla sbri ma io non l antepongo al prima...
> io li ti chiedo se c è qualcosa che non va...e tu mi dici no. È tutto ok   o cmq cazzate...
> oppure appunto crolli...ma proprio perche non puoi capire che si parlava di tradimento dai piccoli camviamenti, magari ti aspetti un..boh..chessò ho bruciato uno stupendio intero alle slot...oppure ho fatto un incidente nulla di grave ma ho sfasciato la macchina perche avevo bevuto tanto e tu nn lo saprvi....oppure..bevo...ho iniziato a bere tanto...oppure...ho un altra...cioè puo essere tutto...pero non mi si puo dire che non ci si accorge che qualcosa su cui bisogna approfondire c è...


Ah per precisare...io prima non mi riferivo ai tuoi di ragionamenti ma a quelli di Fantastica.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ero io, non drusilla, anche un'altra volta ci hai confuse. :carneval:
> comunque ieri volevo solo dire che il tuo ragionamento a volte mi arriva così, ma sarà una cosa determinata appunto da come ragiono io. quando poi hai parlato di forma mentis ecc. mi sono trovata maggiormente d'accordo.


Madonna.
Mi sembrate fratelle siamesi.
:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> quindi il tuo compagno ti ama poco?


Sarà sorprendente, ma CI amiamo molto. Abbiamo appena festeggiato i nostri 15 anni.


----------



## Horny (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sarà sorprendente, ma CI amiamo molto. Abbiamo appena festeggiato i nostri 15 anni.


no, ma per applicare il tuo discorso.
mi pareva tu lo tradissi e lui non se ne fosse accorto.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Ci tengo a dire che quando cominciò la mia relazione parallela, lui snasò all'istante. E all'istante fece le valigie.
Per riconquistarlo ci ho messo più di un anno, un anno in cui piano piano si è assestato il mio attuale _modus vivendi_, che è moralmente osceno, ma rende felici almeno due persone su tre. Per capirci, quella che non sarà mai più felice delle tre sono io, non perché non stia bene, perché anzi, ADESSO sto bene, ma perché nel momento stesso in cui ho iniziato la relazione parallela, ho dato un calcio alla mia felicità, che consisteva anche nell'immagine di una me senza macchia, e da lì non si torna indietro, non si cancella quello che si è fatto...
In questi casi, vale per me la regola suprema: non aumentare l'infelicità del mondo. La menzogna serve a questo.


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, ma per applicare il tuo discorso.
> mi pareva tu lo tradissi e lui non se ne fosse accorto.


Cazzarola a questo non ci avevo pensato...


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci tengo a dire che quando cominciò la mia relazione parallela, lui snasò all'istante. E all'istante fece le valigie.
> Per riconquistarlo ci ho messo più di un anno, un anno in cui piano piano si è assestato il mio attuale _modus vivendi_, che è moralmente osceno, ma rende felici almeno due persone su tre. Per capirci, quella che non sarà mai più felice delle tre sono io, non perché non stia bene, perché anzi, ADESSO sto bene, ma perché nel momento stesso in cui ho iniziato la relazione parallela, ho dato un calcio alla mia felicità, che consisteva anche nell'immagine di una me senza macchia, e da lì non si torna indietro, non si cancella quello che si è fatto...
> In questi casi, vale per me la regola suprema: non aumentare l'infelicità del mondo. La menzogna serve a questo.


Si ma intanto tu continui a tradirlo e lui non se ne accorge...Come la mettiamo?


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si ma intanto tu continui a tradirlo e lui non se ne accorge...*Come la mettiamo*?


eh ma so domande difficili... pure voi, inzenzibbbbili


----------



## drusilla (1 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Mi sembrate fratelle siamesi.
> :unhappy:


Hahaha! ma se Dalida scrive benissimo, ragionamenti che non fanno una piega, posata e non usa faccine... io invece sgrammaticata senza punteggiatura, fumina e anche un po stronza[emoji12]


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si ma intanto tu continui a tradirlo e lui non se ne accorge...Come la mettiamo?


Nin se ne accorge, perché io sono sincera nell'amarlo.


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nin se ne accorge, perché io sono sincera nell'amarlo.



Ciao

questo accade più spesso di quello che si vuole forse credere ... 
Non per nulla è così difficile rendersene conto, spesso. 
E non per nulla, i più non lasciano la persona amata ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nin se ne accorge, perché io sono sincera nell'amarlo.


Eh ma sei sincera pure per tradirlo...


----------



## Spot (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nin se ne accorge, perché io sono sincera nell'amarlo.


E se ami qualcuno devi trattarlo come un bimbo inconsapevole da proteggere dalla dura triste oscura realtà del mondo.
Eroico.

:facepalm:
No, non posso farcela.


----------



## disincantata (1 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo accade più spesso di quello che si vuole forse credere ...
> Non per nulla è così difficile rendersene conto, spesso.
> ...



MIO marito aveva l'amica a mia insaputa  e mi chiedeva di venire al mare perche' non vedeva l'ora di stare con me ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E se ami qualcuno devi trattarlo come un bimbo inconsapevole da proteggere dalla dura triste oscura realtà del mondo.
> Eroico.
> 
> :facepalm:
> No, non posso farcela.


Idem


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MIO marito aveva l'amica a mia insaputa  e mi chiedeva di venire al mare perche' non vedeva l'ora di stare con me ahahahah



Ciao

Infatti. La vita di coppia continua ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nin se ne accorge, perché io sono sincera nell'amarlo.


Lo fai tu...e come fai a pensare che non lo facciano anche gli altri traditori?Perché  cio che è valido per voi non puo esserlo anche per gli altri?Sembra che attorno voi ci sia un aura di romanticismo e di nobiltà,una specie di superiorità mentre attorno ai comuni mortali che vivono le medesime situazioni  regni lo squallore,la stupidità e la superficialità...Come se solo voi aveste la chiave del amore vero mentre gli altri non sappiano nemmeno cosa sia.È  questa l'impressione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci tengo a dire che quando cominciò la mia relazione parallela, lui snasò all'istante. E all'istante fece le valigie.
> Per riconquistarlo ci ho messo più di un anno, un anno in cui piano piano si è assestato il mio attuale _modus vivendi_, che è moralmente osceno, ma rende felici almeno due persone su tre. Per capirci, quella che non sarà mai più felice delle tre sono io, non perché non stia bene, perché anzi, ADESSO sto bene, ma perché nel momento stesso in cui ho iniziato la relazione parallela, ho dato un calcio alla mia felicità, che consisteva anche nell'immagine di una me senza macchia, e da lì non si torna indietro, non si cancella quello che si è fatto...
> In questi casi, vale per me la regola suprema: non aumentare l'infelicità del mondo. La menzogna serve a questo.



La mia balda giovine, non torni indietro se non sai che strada devi prendere ché i destini ineluttabili sono quelli che non abbiamo cercato.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo fai tu...e come fai a pensare che non lo facciano anche gli altri traditori?Perché  cio che è valido per voi non puo esserlo anche per gli altri?Sembra che attorno voi ci sia un aura di romanticismo e di nobiltà,una specie di superiorità mentre attorno ai comuni mortali che vivono le medesime situazioni  regni lo squallore,la stupidità e la superficialità...Come se solo voi aveste la chiave del amore vero mentre gli altri non sappiano nemmeno cosa sia.È  questa l'impressione.


Non vorrei mai dare questa impressione, perché non penso e non sento niente di ciò che ho quotato qui. Mi dispiace se do questa impressione. È che se parlo di me, non posso fare finta di avere dubbi che non ho.
Più che altro mi pare non interessi quello che passa nella mente di un traditore, perché generalmente avete capito tutto (non parlo di te o per te).


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La mia balda giovine, non torni indietro se non sai che strada devi prendere ché i destini ineluttabili sono quelli che non abbiamo cercato.


No no.. È proprio perché ho scelto la strada che adesso sto bene. Per il resto, mai nella mia vita ho saputo dove stavo andando. Per capirci: mai avuto un obiettivo più lontano di arrivare al massimo a due giorni dopo.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti. La vita di coppia continua ...
> 
> ...


Talvolta anche meglio di prima. Non è però esattamente il mio caso, perché io ho perso stima di me. Quando dico che non torno indietro, intendo che l'idea di me che avevo prima non la recupererò mai, perché mi sono smentita da me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No no.. È proprio perché ho scelto la strada che adesso sto bene. Per il resto, mai nella mia vita ho saputo dove stavo andando. Per capirci: mai avuto un obiettivo più lontano di arrivare al massimo a due giorni dopo.



Non avevo dubbi. Comunque sei tu che dicevi che non si può tornare indietro. Non capisco la considerazione se non ne hai l'intenzione. Ti vedo un po' connfusa: Tisanina?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Comunque sei tu che dicevi che non si può tornare indietro. Non capisco la considerazione se non ne hai l'intenzione. Ti vedo un po' connfusa: Tisanina?


Mmmh, mi sai che hai ragione. Spengo il lume ottocentesco, ché domani lavoro, vah.
Ciao ciao...


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non vorrei mai dare questa impressione, perché non penso e non sento niente di ciò che ho quotato qui. Mi dispiace se do questa impressione. È che se parlo di me, non posso fare finta di avere dubbi che non ho.
> Più che altro mi pare non interessi quello che passa nella mente di un traditore, perché generalmente avete capito tutto (non parlo di te o per te).


Se la gentes'iscrive qui inseguito alla "bomba" è anche per farsi un idea su questo...le notti insonni  che passano i traditi pensano soprattutto a questo...


----------



## Divì (2 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di cosa tu stia parlando. E guarda che non lo dico con intento offensivo, affatto. Ma tu stai evidentemente teorizzando di qualcosa di cui non hai esperito sulla tua pelle
> Perché se così non fosse saresti cosciente di cosa sia il confidare nella persona che con te sta realizzando un progetto. Perché proprio il confidare, ovvero il condividere una fede, implica per il rispetto dell'impegno vicendevolmente preso, l'assenza del controllo e affidarsiall'altro come fosse sè stesso. Se non c'è fede nella condivisione e nella reciproca onestà e lealtà il matrimonio è una farsa. Con quali presupposti diversamente ci si prenderebbe l'enorme responsabilità di mettere al mondo delle vite e crescerle? Riflettici. La vita reale non è un romanzo dell'ottocento e in genere lascia ben poco spazio per i capricci. Ci sono le cose serie a cui pensare per le quali il tempo spesso non è mai sufficiente. I capricci ed i malumori e le piccole inevitabili frustrazioni quotidiane sono di propria competenza perché nessun adulto al mondo può pretendere che un altro, con lo stesso identico carico, si addossi anche il suo basto. E se non sai cosa sia un basto e quanto gravi sulla schiena in un lungo percorso, pur se scelto, pur se non vi si potrebbe mai rinunciare, pur se si è ben coscienti che è quello che davvero vogliamo, taci. Perché stai parlando di un intero mondo che a te é sconosciuto con l'arroganza degli ignoranti.


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è un impegno. Se uno dei due viene meno all'impegno la responsabilità é unicamente sua. Vedi, tradimento é quello del fuoco amico e non avviene se non alle spalle, approfittando appunto della fiducia. Chi ha dato modo di far crollare o incrinare la fiducia non tradisce, conferma. Per quanto riguarda il matrimonio no, non puoi comprendere ma solo immaginare e l'immaginazione favorisce sempre i nostri desideri. Nello specifico i tuoi sono quelli dell'affermazione di una tua presunta ipotetica capacità di restare sempre in sella là dove hai visto gli altri cadere. *Ma sai come dicono gli esperti? Cento cadute, un cavaliere.* Non cadi perché sei incapace ma perché vai a cavallo, non stai solo a guardare gli altri che ci vanno.


in effetti questa non la sapevo
sapevo cavallo vecchio cavaliere giovane e cavallo giovane cavaliere vecchio
e il cavallo fa l'uomo bugiardo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti questa non la sapevo
> sapevo cavallo vecchio cavaliere giovane e cavallo giovane cavaliere vecchio
> e il cavallo fa l'uomo bugiardo


Eh??????? Free è troppo presto anche per te per comporre certe frasi hahaha buongiorno!!


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Eh??????? Free è troppo presto anche per te per comporre certe frasi hahaha buongiorno!!



ma non le ho coniate io...uff


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non le ho coniate io...uff


Ho capito ma na virgola ce la vogliamo mettere?? 
Sei andata alla cena tu?
Come è il mio mattia?


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ho capito ma na virgola ce la vogliamo mettere??
> Sei andata alla cena tu?
> Come è il mio mattia?



no non sono andata, non potrei, quindi non so com'è, ma dalle recensioni pare ok


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no non sono andata, non potrei, quindi non so com'è, ma dalle recensioni pare ok



Ahhh...io pensavo di andarci ...dopotutto sarebbero state solo 10 ore di treno


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ahhh...io pensavo di andarci ...dopotutto sarebbero state solo 10 ore di treno


ma da Londra?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma da Londra?


Of course. Io l aereo nn lo prendo piu..


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Of course. Io l aereo nn lo prendo piu..



anche tu hai paura dell'aereo? io tanta

pensa che la settimana prossima arriva mia sorella, 24 ore di volo, osti che incubo:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche tu hai paura dell'aereo? io tanta
> 
> pensa che la settimana prossima arriva mia sorella, 24 ore di volo, osti che incubo:singleeye:



Macche paura free io mo cago proprio sotto...urlo grdo piango...un casino
hahaha l altra settimana mi sono fatta la pipi sptto...una scrna allucinante..
finisco di lavorare e dovevo andare dalla mia amica...cmq sono 50 minuti di cenrtral line...a meta tragitto mancavano ancora tipo 10 fermate mi inizia a scappare la pippi da morire...insomma...arrivo alla stanzione di casa della amica e lei era bloccata nel traffico...e li intorno manco mezzo bar dove fare la pippi...lei mi chiama e mi dice..miss fattela sotto poi andiamo a casa e laviamo tutto...e io: no macche dicii..
Solo che a quel punto nn potevo nemmeno piu camminare dal dolore..dsvvero..nn minera mai successo....
La richiamo e le dico..dove cazzo sei? 
E lei..miss 10 minuti e sono li...c è traffico..scusa...come stai??
Una merda..nn ce la faccio piu...
A quel punto piangevo..
E cosi...all of the sudden...l.ho fatta sotto...
Èbstato terribile...poi lei è arrivata e siamo andate da lei...ho buttato tutto e mi sono buttata sotto la doccia...
A parte le.scarpe..quelle le avevo tolte per pisciarmi sptto....e si capiva benissimo anche se avevo la gonna e le calze...mi guardavano tuttiii...è stato orribile...
:rotfl:


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Macche paura free io mo cago proprio sotto...urlo grdo piango...un casino
> hahaha l altra settimana mi sono fatta la pipi sptto...una scrna allucinante..
> finisco di lavorare e dovevo andare dalla mia amica...cmq sono 50 minuti di cenrtral line...a meta tragitto mancavano ancora tipo 10 fermate mi inizia a scappare la pippi da morire...insomma...arrivo alla stanzione di casa della amica e lei era bloccata nel traffico...e li intorno manco mezzo bar dove fare la pippi...lei mi chiama e mi dice..miss fattela sotto poi andiamo a casa e laviamo tutto...e io: no macche dicii..
> Solo che a quel punto nn potevo nemmeno piu camminare dal dolore..dsvvero..nn minera mai successo....
> ...



oddio cara, mi spiace!
ma non c'era un cespuglio, un parcheggio??


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> oddio cara, mi spiace!
> ma non c'era un cespuglio, un parcheggio??


Nooo io lo stradone la stazione un ponte e 1000 indiani pakistani et simili...


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ho capito ma na virgola ce la vogliamo mettere??
> Sei andata alla cena tu?
> *Come è il mio mattia*?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti questa non la sapevo
> sapevo cavallo vecchio cavaliere giovane e cavallo giovane cavaliere vecchio
> e il cavallo fa l'uomo bugiardo



Chiedi al grezzone


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


>


:inlove:
Sono molto fiera di te e di come ti stai tirando fuori.


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ahhh...io pensavo di andarci ...dopotutto sarebbero state solo 10 ore di treno


hai detto che capiti a milano per lavoro, una volta che sei li se vuoi vengo e ci vediamo, mi farebbe piacere conoscerti


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> hai detto che capiti a milano per lavoro, una volta che sei li se vuoi vengo e ci vediamo, mi farebbe piacere conoscerti


Ma certo mio raviolo ripieno di dolcezza


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> hai detto che capiti a milano per lavoro, una volta che sei li se vuoi vengo e ci vediamo, mi farebbe piacere conoscerti


Olé!!!! Grande!!! Così si fa!!!


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :inlove:
> Sono molto fiera di te e di come ti stai tirando fuori.


dai esagerata,piccole cose piccoli passi, bisogna vedere dopo, con le cose più importanti, non sono pessimista, ma credo di conoscermi.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai esagerata,piccole cose piccoli passi, bisogna vedere dopo, con le cose più importanti, non sono pessimista, ma credo di conoscermi.



Ecco. No. Tu nn ti conosci affatto. 
Un anno fa manco pensavi a scrivere in un thread che nn fosse queĺlo del burrone...e mo vai a raduni...
Vuoi conoscerti? Datti una chance e credi di piu in te stesso. Tirerai fuori un mattina tutto nuovo.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Olé!!!! Grande!!! Così si fa!!!


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Olé!!!! Grande!!! Così si fa!!!


sei che è strano, forse è una mia teoria malata, ma ogni persona che conosco, mi lascia qualcosa un pezzettino, che mi fa ben sperare per conoscerne altre


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ecco. No. Tu nn ti conosci affatto.
> Un anno fa manco pensavi a scrivere in un thread che nn fosse queĺlo del burrone...e mo vai a raduni...
> Vuoi conoscerti? Datti una chance e *credi di piu in te stesso*. Tirerai fuori un mattina tutto nuovo.


non le conto più le volte che l'ho sentito


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non le conto più le volte che l'ho sentito


Eh lo so amore mio pero se nn ci credi tu come possono farlo gli altri?
Cmq secondp me la parte piu difficile è passata


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

per i percorsi lunghi portati i pannoloni, caciot


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per i percorsi lunghi portati i pannoloni, caciot


C'hai raggio


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> C'hai raggio


però stento a crederci.
ti sei lasciata andare come regan quando dice tu morirai?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> però stento a crederci.
> ti sei lasciata andare come regan quando dice tu morirai?


Si esatto...proprio cosi...pero tentavo di fare la vaga


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sei che è strano, forse è una mia teoria malata, ma ogni persona che conosco, mi lascia qualcosa un pezzettino, che mi fa ben sperare per conoscerne altre


Non è una teoria malata.
Tutti ti lasciano qualcosa, tutti ti fanno vedere qualcosa che magari non conoscevi.
E sono sinceramente contenta che tu ti stia comportando così perché per me ti fa solo bene...e stai a vedere che sto posto ti sta servendo davvero. Alla faccia di chi dice che sono tutti figurine...
Lo so che per te è stata terapia d'urto...  però quanto eri più tranquillo quando ci siamo salutati rispetto all'inizio?
Tu forse sei stato tanti anni con pochi contatti, poche amicizie...ed è la varietà della gente che ti aiuta a formarti.
Devi semplicemente uscire e conoscere gente, credimi...male non ti fa!


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è una teoria malata.
> Tutti ti lasciano qualcosa, tutti ti fanno vedere qualcosa che magari non conoscevi.
> E sono sinceramente contenta che tu ti stia comportando così perché per me ti fa solo bene...e stai a vedere che sto posto ti sta servendo davvero. Alla faccia di chi dice che sono tutti figurine...
> *Lo so che per te è stata terapia d'urto*...  però quanto eri più tranquillo quando ci siamo salutati rispetto all'inizio?
> ...


sarà che la mazzata più forte l'avevo già presa prima, visita a sorpresa a casa di disincantata dopo era tutto in discesa,il ristorante è più un ambiente neutro,e poi mi sono mimetizzato bene in mezzo a tanti


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nin se ne accorge, perché io sono sincera nell'amarlo.


c'è da dire che chi tradisce abitualmente non potrà mai dire che sia assurdo che chi viene tradito non se ne accorga perché altrimenti dichiarerebbe di stare insieme ad un cretino/a .
in tal caso che ci sta a fare e perché fa di tutto per agire nell'ombra ?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che chi tradisce abitualmente non potrà mai dire che sia assurdo che chi viene tradito non se ne accorga perché altrimenti dichiarerebbe di stare insieme ad un cretino/a .
> in tal caso che ci sta a fare e perché fa di tutto per agire nell'ombra ?


Quando hai un attimo di tempo mi dai la traduzione della domanda? Soggetto?


----------



## Dalida (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci tengo a dire che quando cominciò la mia relazione parallela, lui snasò all'istante. E all'istante fece le valigie.
> Per riconquistarlo ci ho messo più di un anno, un anno in cui piano piano si è assestato il mio attuale _modus vivendi_, che è moralmente osceno, ma rende felici almeno due persone su tre. Per capirci, quella che non sarà mai più felice delle tre sono io, non perché non stia bene, perché anzi, ADESSO sto bene, ma perché nel momento stesso in cui ho iniziato la relazione parallela, ho dato un calcio alla mia felicità, che consisteva anche nell'immagine di una me senza macchia, e da lì non si torna indietro, non si cancella quello che si è fatto...
> In questi casi, vale per me la regola suprema: non aumentare l'infelicità del mondo. La menzogna serve a questo.


magari ce ne sono molti altri che farebbero ragionamenti come quello che fai tu.
esattamente ti contestavo l'affermazione per cui quando uno non se ne accorge non ama, affermazione che smentisci con la tua stessa esperienza (oltre che essere smentita dalle affermazioni di tanti).
quando una regola comincia subito con delle eccezioni cessa di esserlo, o meglio non è mai stata tale.
di tutto quello che scrivi, comunque, mi colpisce che anche se la vita stessa ti ha mostrato che una certa severità non è applicabile poiché per prima non la puoi applicare, ti ostini a dire che però è così.
sei troppo rigida fanta, per questo le cose che dici sono piene di contraddizioni.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando hai un attimo di tempo mi dai la traduzione della *domanda*? Soggetto?


retorica


----------



## Dalida (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Mi sembrate fratelle siamesi.
> :unhappy:


io drusilla la stimo tantissimo, l'accostamento mi fa piacere!
magari avessi la sua saggezza e la sua elasticità mentale.

p.s.
fratelle siamesi. 
ti lovvo.


----------



## Dalida (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando hai un attimo di tempo mi dai la traduzione della domanda? Soggetto?


a me sembra che minerva si sia espressa chiaramente invece.
il soggetto è "chi tradisce abitualmente".
tu tradisci abitualmente ma se non se ne accorge il tuo compagno è perché lo ami sinceramente ecc.
se non se ne accorgono altre persone la colpa è loro che sono cieche.
un po' comodo, no?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari ce ne sono molti altri che farebbero ragionamenti come quello che fai tu.
> esattamente ti contestavo l'affermazione per cui quando uno non se ne accorge non ama, affermazione che smentisci con la tua stessa esperienza (oltre che essere smentita dalle affermazioni di tanti).
> quando una regola comincia subito con delle eccezioni cessa di esserlo, o meglio non è mai stata tale.
> di tutto quello che scrivi, comunque, mi colpisce che anche se la vita stessa ti ha mostrato che una certa severità non è applicabile poiché per prima non la puoi applicare, ti ostini a dire che però è così.
> sei troppo rigida fanta, per questo le cose che dici sono piene di contraddizioni.


Sembra sempre che quando scrivo, io incida le Tavole della Legge, ma $%&&// non è così!
Scrivo chiaro, ma non mi sento un'autorità, che palle!

Sul fatto che sono rigida, questa è una cosa che ti ringrazio di aver detto. Ho avuto un'educazione molto forte, nel senso di buona, in fatto di principii. E mi sono dovuta arrendere, e anche male, a non esserne all'altezza. Lo sono stata fino a ottobre del 2012, all'altezza. E sicuramente fino ad allora, complessivamente mi piacevo di più.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me sembra che minerva si sia espressa chiaramente invece.
> il soggetto è "chi tradisce abitualmente".
> tu tradisci abitualmente ma se non se ne accorge il tuo compagno è perché lo ami sinceramente ecc.
> se non se ne accorgono altre persone la colpa è loro che sono cieche.
> un po' comodo, no?


Il grande vantaggio nel mio caso è che non siamo l'uno sotto lo sguardo dell'altra e viceversa per lassi di tempo anche piuttosto lunghi (diciamo dalle due alle tre settimane al mese). Così è avere un'autostrada aperta. 
Quando siamo insieme, per me tuttavia non esiste che LUI, ora. E per questo non se ne accorge, perché mi sente, in quei dieci, quindici giorni di convivenza (intervallati da altre 10-15, per capirci), totalmente sua. 
E' che lo sono.


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il grande vantaggio nel mio caso è che non siamo l'uno sotto lo sguardo dell'altra e viceversa per lassi di tempo anche piuttosto lunghi (diciamo dalle due alle tre settimane al mese). Così è avere un'autostrada aperta.
> Quando siamo insieme, per me tuttavia non esiste che LUI, ora. E per questo non se ne accorge, perché mi sente, in quei dieci, quindici giorni di convivenza (intervallati da altre 10-15, per capirci), totalmente sua.
> E' che lo sono.


Allo ra diciamo che per la maggioranza del tempo sei bravissima a dire bugie e a fingere...e che la sua lontananza ti facilita il gioco.Aggiungiamo anche che quando non lui non c'è con te non si fa domande ed è tutto chiaro..Non si chiede niente né dove stai,né con chi....


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Allo ra diciamo che per la maggioranza del tempo sei bravissima a dire bugie e a fingere...e che la sua lontananza ti facilita il gioco.Aggiungiamo anche che quando non lui non c'è con te non si fa domande ed è tutto chiaro..Non si chiede niente né dove stai,né con chi....


Non fingo, altrimenti sarei in sofferenza. E non mi sono trovata mai nella condizione di dover inventare delle balle.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non fingo, altrimenti sarei in sofferenza. *E non mi sono trovata mai nella condizione di dover inventare delle balle*.


cosa che evidentemente succede a molti altri traditori qui dentro più simpatici di te e meno esposti a terzo grado


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa che evidentemente succede a molti altri traditori qui dentro più simpatici di te e meno esposti a terzo grado


Sto chiedendo...cerco di capire come si fa a stare con uomo,tradirlo con un altro e riuscire a non raccontare balle.A meno che non gli si dica chiaramente "ci sentiamo più tardi caro perché adesso avrei in programma un amplesso col mio amante"...:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa che evidentemente succede a molti altri traditori qui dentro più simpatici di te e meno esposti a terzo grado


Io non sono simpatica con chi mi ha in antipatia.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sto chiedendo...cerco di capire come si fa a stare con uomo,tradirlo con un altro e riuscire a non raccontare balle.A meno che non gli si dica chiaramente "ci sentiamo più tardi caro perché adesso avrei in programma un amplesso col mio amante"...:singleeye:


Eratò, non ci vediamo che ogni 15 giorni con il mio compagno (salvo per due mesi filati in estate). Viviamo in città lontane. Ci si vede su skype, e mica sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non sono simpatica con chi mi ha in antipatia.



Male. Malissimo. Piace vincere facile?


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sto chiedendo...cerco di capire come si fa a stare con uomo,tradirlo con un altro e riuscire a non raccontare balle.A meno che non gli si dica chiaramente "ci sentiamo più tardi caro perché adesso avrei in programma un amplesso col mio amante"...:singleeye:


Sì stacca il telefono!


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì stacca il telefono!


Mai fatto.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Male. Malissimo. Piace vincere facile?


Piace scegliere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piace scegliere.



La cosa più facile appunto. Essere simpatica con chi ti ha già in simpatia. Quindi adeguarsi alla benevolenza altrui invece di guadagnarsela.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La cosa più facile appunto. Essere simpatica con chi ti ha già in simpatia. Quindi adeguarsi alla benevolenza altrui invece di guadagnarsela.


perché tu cerchi la benevolenza di chi senti apertamente ostile?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tu cerchi la benevolenza di chi senti apertamente ostile?


No. Ma non sono ostile con chi si è comportato in maniera educata e cortese con me


----------



## Dalida (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sembra sempre che quando scrivo, io incida le Tavole della Legge, ma $%&&// non è così!
> Scrivo chiaro, ma non mi sento un'autorità, che palle!
> 
> Sul fatto che sono rigida, questa è una cosa che ti ringrazio di aver detto. Ho avuto un'educazione molto forte, nel senso di buona, in fatto di principii. E mi sono dovuta arrendere, e anche male, a non esserne all'altezza. Lo sono stata fino a ottobre del 2012, all'altezza. E sicuramente fino ad allora, complessivamente mi piacevo di più.


ma non pensavo che tu incidessi le tavole della legge! tranquilla. 
capisco però che tu ormai abbia la guardia alzata per una serie di motivi.
per quel che mi riguarda ti parlo e ti scrivo senza ostilità di sorta (credo anche altri), spero che i miei toni siano compresi.
è anche il motivo per cui non ho voluto fare riferimenti espliciti alla tua situazione con il tuo compagno ecc. poiché non volevo personalizzare le opinioni.
era l'opinione che mi vedeva in disaccordo, solo quello.


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eratò, non ci vediamo che ogni 15 giorni con il mio compagno (salvo per due mesi filati in estate). Viviamo in città lontane. Ci si vede su skype, e mica sempre.


Io non voglio sparare giudizi morali Fantastica,sia chiaro...nemmeno farti il terzo grado ma quello che più mi colpisce è l'impressione che tu consideri il tradimento verso il tuo compagno,"diverso" rispetto agli altri tradimenti che si leggono qui....tutto qui.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

Io il giudizio morale invece lo faccio...ma scusa sai...ma che è? Se sai che ci devi stare solo 10-15 giorni al mese sono buone tutte. Ma che ti sente sua?
Cosa dici? L amore a giorni alterni....ma va va...
Schiaffo in faccia a chi si fa il culo 365 giorni l anno.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io il giudizio morale invece lo faccio...ma scusa sai...ma che è? Se sai che ci devi stare solo 10-15 giorni al mese sono buone tutte. Ma che ti sente sua?
> Cosa dici? L amore a giorni alterni....ma va va...
> Schiaffo in faccia a chi si fa il culo 365 giorni l anno.


Infatti, per tanti anni è stato solo incantevole. Poi, sai, ognuno è diverso, tu m'insegni. E quando ci si incontra da adulti fatti si hanno delle visioni diverse che a vent'anni. E' stato questo il _nostro_ modo di amare, certamente piuttosto inconsueto. 
Se non abbiamo paragoni, è perché questo è un modo inconsueto, non perché siamo speciali, per rispondere anche a @Eratò. Solo è il nostro modo, e ci ha garantito sempre tanto entusiasmo. Nessuno schiaffo, per carità! Però è senz'altro vero che né io né lui abbiamo un'idea di amore come fatica, impegno o sacrificio e questo da prima di conoscerci. Innamorarci è stato naturale, proprio per questa visione di fondo dell'amore come spazio di libertà.Detto in altri termini, abbiamo evitato con cura il "lo faccio per te", qualsiasi cosa significasse. Stare insieme per noi ha sempre significato solo godere della bellezza, dell'armonia di noi due e della vita. Ripeto: solo perché noi siamo così, e non siamo né migliori né eccezionali né diversi da tutti gli altri; o diversi solo nella misura in cui lo sono tutti.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, per tanti anni è stato solo incantevole. Poi, sai, ognuno è diverso, tu m'insegni. E quando ci si incontra da adulti fatti si hanno delle visioni diverse che a vent'anni. E' stato questo il _nostro_ modo di amare, certamente piuttosto inconsueto.
> Se non abbiamo paragoni, è perché questo è un modo inconsueto, non perché siamo speciali, per rispondere anche a @Eratò. Solo è il nostro modo, e ci ha garantito sempre tanto entusiasmo. Nessuno schiaffo, per carità! Però è senz'altro vero che né io né lui abbiamo un'idea di amore come fatica, impegno o sacrificio e questo da prima di conoscerci. Innamorarci è stato naturale, proprio per questa visione di fondo dell'amore come spazio di libertà.Detto in altri termini, abbiamo evitato con cura il "lo faccio per te", qualsiasi cosa significasse. Stare insieme per noi ha sempre significato solo godere della bellezza, dell'armonia di noi due e della vita. Ripeto: solo perché noi siamo così, e non siamo né migliori né eccezionali né diversi da tutti gli altri; o diversi solo nella misura in cui lo sono tutti.


Lo faccio per te, infatti, è terribile.
Ogni tanto ci sta, fa parte del venirsi incontro in coppia, ma deve essere (per me) raro.
Perchè va a finire sempre a schifio, azzavorrando un rapporto.


----------



## Horny (2 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari ce ne sono molti altri che farebbero ragionamenti come quello che fai tu.
> esattamente ti contestavo l'affermazione per cui quando uno non se ne accorge non ama, affermazione che smentisci con la tua stessa esperienza (oltre che essere smentita dalle affermazioni di tanti).
> quando una regola comincia subito con delle eccezioni cessa di esserlo, o meglio non è mai stata tale.
> di tutto quello che scrivi, comunque, mi colpisce che anche se la vita stessa ti ha mostrato che una certa severità non è applicabile poiché per prima non la puoi applicare, ti ostini a dire che però è così.
> sei troppo rigida fanta, per questo le cose che dici sono piene di contraddizioni.


:up: :up: esatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tu cerchi la benevolenza di chi senti apertamente ostile?


Io non cerco la benevolenza di nessuno, ma non faccio specchio riflesso: non sono simpatica con chi mi mostra simpatia ma con chi mi fa simpatia. E se non ricambia... non mi è mai successo. 


no, non è vero ma chi se ne frega.
Non cerco il compiacimento, come non lo cerchi tu. Mi permetto il lusso di provare simpatia anche a chi sto sulle balle, se davvero mi sta simpatico. E se mi sta simpatico lo stimo e se gli sto sulle balle mi interrogo sul motivo per cui sto sulle balle ad una persona che stimo. Almeno imparo qualcosa di me stessa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, per tanti anni è stato solo incantevole. Poi, sai, ognuno è diverso, tu m'insegni. E quando ci si incontra da adulti fatti si hanno delle visioni diverse che a vent'anni. E' stato questo il _nostro_ modo di amare, certamente piuttosto inconsueto.
> Se non abbiamo paragoni, è perché questo è un modo inconsueto, non perché siamo speciali, per rispondere anche a @Eratò. Solo è il nostro modo, e ci ha garantito sempre tanto entusiasmo. Nessuno schiaffo, per carità! Però è senz'altro vero che né io né lui abbiamo un'idea di amore come fatica, impegno o sacrificio e questo da prima di conoscerci. Innamorarci è stato naturale, proprio per questa visione di fondo dell'amore come spazio di libertà.Detto in altri termini, abbiamo evitato con cura il "lo faccio per te", qualsiasi cosa significasse. Stare insieme per noi ha sempre significato solo godere della bellezza, dell'armonia di noi due e della vita. Ripeto: solo perché noi siamo così, e non siamo né migliori né eccezionali né diversi da tutti gli altri; o diversi solo nella misura in cui lo sono tutti.


maremma incagliata che casino che hai in testa.
Allora, Fanta, quando io parlavo di fatica non mi sono fatta capire. Provo con un esempio più adatto , forse, spero.
Un impegno come il matrimonio è un po' come la costruzione di una cattedrale: un lavoro grande e complesso che dura un sacco di tempo e che costa un sacco di fatica: ma la cattedrale ne vale la pena. E dato che è un lavoro grande, occorre sapere dall'inizio che per certo non filerà tutto liscio, che crolleranno impalcature, grandinerà quando ancora non è finito il tetto ecc...
Ma in testa rimane la cattedrale, finita.
Alla fine manca qualche guglia? 
Bon.
Il portone non è venuto come si pensava? 
Pazienza.
Ma è l'ambizione di costruire una cattedrale che ti spinge? E' quello il motore? No.
Il motore è l'amore, o meglio dovrebbe esserlo.
Poi non tutti quelli che amano costruiscono cattedrali.
Alcuni piantano una tenda e va bene così.
L'importante è capire quello che si vuole e non mettersi ad impilare mattoni quando non è quello che si vuole o che ci è congeniale.
Una persona come te, per quello che dici e scrivi, e nel tuo pieno diritto, secondo me non sarebbe mai stata adatta a costruire una famiglia. Mica è un torto, al mondo alcune delle donne che ho ammirato di più (per altre cose) non erano sicuramente adatte alla costruzione di una famiglia e hanno fatto scelte diverse e hanno fatto bene.


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma incagliata che casino che hai in testa.
> Allora, Fanta, quando io parlavo di fatica non mi sono fatta capire. Provo con un esempio più adatto , forse, spero.
> Un impegno come il matrimonio è un po' come la costruzione di una cattedrale: un lavoro grande e complesso che dura un sacco di tempo e che costa un sacco di fatica: ma la cattedrale ne vale la pena. E dato che è un lavoro grande, occorre sapere dall'inizio che per certo non filerà tutto liscio, che crolleranno impalcature, grandinerà quando ancora non è finito il tetto ecc...
> Ma in testa rimane la cattedrale, finita.
> ...


ma non credo, come fai a dirlo? secondo me ci si comporta tenendo conto delle proprie responsabilità, nel senso che se ce ne sono di nuove, ci si comporterà di conseguenza


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non credo, come fai a dirlo? secondo me ci si comporta tenendo conto delle proprie responsabilità, nel senso che se ce ne sono di nuove, ci si comporterà di conseguenza


mmm....be...non è che la famiglia come progetto o responsabilita arriva out of the blue...come diceva sbri è un lavoro enorme e di anni....se non lo vuoi non lo vuoi...non è che ti capita..oddio si capita anche è vero possibile...ma un conto è che capita in un momento sbagliato o all improvviso quando cmq lo si vuole...un conto è che capita ma nn lo si vuole...parlo di una gravidanza per es.


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

una persona sana, ha in tutti i modi un progetto di vita.
Sia ciò da sola o in coppia ... ma per un qualcosa ci si impegna. 


sienne


----------



## Divì (3 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non cerco la benevolenza di nessuno, ma non faccio specchio riflesso: non sono simpatica con chi mi mostra simpatia ma con chi mi fa simpatia. E se non ricambia... non mi è mai successo.
> 
> 
> no, non è vero ma chi se ne frega.
> Non cerco il compiacimento, come non lo cerchi tu. Mi permetto il lusso di provare simpatia anche a chi sto sulle balle, se davvero mi sta simpatico. E se mi sta simpatico lo stimo e se gli sto sulle balle mi interrogo sul motivo per cui sto sulle balle ad una persona che stimo. Almeno imparo qualcosa di me stessa.


:quoto:

Capita sovente


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mmm....be...non è che la famiglia come progetto o responsabilita arriva out of the blue...come diceva sbri è un lavoro enorme e di anni....se non lo vuoi non lo vuoi...non è che ti capita..oddio si capita anche è vero possibile...ma un conto è che capita in un momento sbagliato o all improvviso quando cmq lo si vuole...un conto è che capita ma nn lo si vuole...parlo di una gravidanza per es.



ma appunto, non è che uno fa una famiglia, o qualsiasi cosa d'altro, e di colpo gli arrivano tra capo e collo milioni di responsabilità, al contrario di solito arrivano con lo scorrere del tempo, e mano a mano le si affronta, secondo me
quindi secondo me è un po' difficile dire DOPO, ah ma tanto tu non saresti stata adatta...secondo me non lo si può mica sapere


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non credo, come fai a dirlo? secondo me ci si comporta tenendo conto delle proprie responsabilità, nel senso che se ce ne sono di nuove, ci si comporterà di conseguenza


quoto...


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una persona sana, ha in tutti i modi un progetto di vita.
> Sia ciò da sola o in coppia ... ma per un qualcosa ci si impegna.
> ...


Vero.
L' importante è non essere come le cavallette, che arrivano, divorano, prendono senza rispetto e poi se ne vanno lasciando solo devastazione.

E purtroppo ne conosco di persone così.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io il giudizio morale invece lo faccio...ma scusa sai...ma che è? Se sai che ci devi stare solo 10-15 giorni al mese sono buone tutte. Ma che ti sente sua?
> Cosa dici? L amore a giorni alterni....ma va va...
> Schiaffo in faccia a chi si fa il culo 365 giorni l anno.


sono comunque scelte 
e modi di vivere...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sono comunque scelte
> e modi di vivere...


Indiscutibilmente. Ma se mi permetti l amore a giorni alterni è troppo facile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto, non è che uno fa una famiglia, o qualsiasi cosa d'altro, e di colpo gli arrivano tra capo e collo milioni di responsabilità, al contrario di solito arrivano con lo scorrere del tempo, e mano a mano le si affronta, secondo me
> quindi secondo me è un po' difficile dire DOPO, ah ma tanto tu non saresti stata adatta...secondo me non lo si può mica sapere



Guarda che io stavo confermando quello che dice fanta. Non era un'offesa. Ci sono altre cose al mondo da fare e per cui vale la pena di vivere.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Indiscutibilmente. Ma se mi permetti l amore a giorni alterni è troppo facile...


non ne sono così sicura...
in tutto c'e il pro e il contro...
vedentoti poco rischi di farti dimenticare ...
vedentoti tanto il rischio è il voler dimenticare...

il lavoro c'è per tutti ...
mai sminuire le difficoltà di altri non possiamo sapere
IMHO


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non ne sono così sicura...
> in tutto c'e il pro e il contro...
> vedentoti poco rischi di farti dimenticare ...
> vedentoti tanto il rischio è il voler dimenticare...
> ...



Perdonami...la fanta tradisce...allora...non è che quando ga nn è con lei si dispera preoccupara di farsi dimenticare...mi.pare ben occupata in altro..no?
E vedi bene che a me sta bene tutti...ognuno fa quel che vuole. Ma nn mi dire che questo è amore.
Questa è una cosa facile e bom


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Indiscutibilmente. Ma se mi permetti l amore a giorni alterni è troppo facile...


Magari per come sei fatta tu è così, per come è fatta Fantastica no.
Ognuno è come è e ci sono molti modi di amare e costruire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma incagliata che casino che hai in testa.
> Allora, Fanta, quando io parlavo di fatica non mi sono fatta capire. Provo con un esempio più adatto , forse, spero.
> Un impegno come il matrimonio è un po' come la costruzione di una cattedrale: un lavoro grande e complesso che dura un sacco di tempo e che costa un sacco di fatica: ma la cattedrale ne vale la pena. E dato che è un lavoro grande, occorre sapere dall'inizio che per certo non filerà tutto liscio, che crolleranno impalcature, grandinerà quando ancora non è finito il tetto ecc...
> Ma in testa rimane la cattedrale, finita.
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una persona sana, ha in tutti i modi un progetto di vita.
> Sia ciò da sola o in coppia ... ma per un qualcosa ci si impegna.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2015)

Ma posso dire una cosa però? Ma perché ogni cosa che si risponde a Fantastica viene percepito come attacco,offesa o terzo grado?Si sta solo discutendo...e per rispondere anche a Minerva...se Lothar,Fata o chiunque altro traditore fosse aperto al confronto quanto Fantastica farei esattamente lo stesso....Ma vuoi per meno frequentazione del forum o per meno risposte (alla fine so'cazzi loro se non rispondono,non son obbligati) lo stesso confronto non c'è. ...Adesso non arriviamo a vedere attacchi la dove non ci sono.


Ho sbagliato a scrivere seriale


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Magari per come sei fatta tu è così, per come è fatta Fantastica no.
> Ognuno è come è e ci sono molti modi di amare e costruire.


Maddai tebe...non è come sono fatta io...


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Maddai tebe...non è come sono fatta io...


Ma non è un "insulto".
È solo cercare di di vedere altri percorsi oltre il proprio.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Tu avevi scritto che per stare con il tuo compagno avevi cambiato molto del tuo modo di essere e che ti sei fatta un culo quadro per far funzionare le cose.
Tu più di lui e che sei cambiata proprio in funzione di voi. Lui.
Ecco.
Per come sono fatta io, non sarebbe mai successo perché sarebbe andato contro a ciò che sono  e alla mia idea di coppia e amore.
Però capisco che per il tuo modo , quella era l '/unica strada percorribile e non mi è venuto in mente di scriverti, che so, che lui non ti ama abbastanza perché tenere soggiocati gli altri non è amore.
O robe così.
Mi sono spiegata meglio?


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Maddai tebe...non è come sono fatta io...


quoto.
amare a giorni alterni pare una contraddizione.
(non parlo del caso di fantastica)


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è un "insulto".
> È solo cercare di di vedere altri percorsi oltre il proprio.
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu avevi scritto che per stare con il tuo compagno avevi cambiato molto del tuo modo di essere e che ti sei fatta un culo quadro per far funzionare le cose.
> ...


E invece era proprio cosi tebe. non mi amava abbastanza...e lo so io come lo sai tu come lo sa jb e lo sa pure lui...sicuramente un affetto infinito ma amore ? No. Io ci ho messo una vita a capirlo. Ma purtroppo era cosi.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa però? Ma perché ogni cosa che si risponde a Fantastica viene percepito come attacco,offesa o terzo grado?Si sta solo discutendo...e per rispondere anche a Minerva...se Lothar,Fata o chiunque altro traditore fosse aperto al confronto quanto Fantastica farei esattamente lo stesso....Ma vuoi per meno frequentazione del forum o per meno risposte (alla fine so'cazzi loro se non rispondono,non son obbligati) lo stesso confronto non c'è. ...Adesso non arriviamo a vedere attacchi la dove non ci sono.
> 
> 
> Ho sbagliato a scrivere seriale


infatti.
mai avuto nulla contro fantastica, ma se mi pare che
manchi di coerenza glielo scrivo.
poi mica siamo nella vita altrui, di cui ci arriva solo la
descrizione soggettiva.


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> quoto.
> amare a giorni alterni pare una contraddizione.
> (non parlo del caso di fantastica)


Ma già amare e tradire sembra una contraddizione ma intanto pare non lo sia affatto.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Quando c è amore io credo ci sia anche la voglia di stare insieme.  Il piu possibile direi. E si sta a distanza credo e ripeto credo che si cerchi di fare di tutto per poi trovarsi, cioe vivere insieme nella stassa citta...ma proprio anche per un discorso di quality time..
Ora qui nel caso di fantastica mi pare il contrario...stare lontani anche avere piu liberta...lei poi perche detto da lei lui fece le valige quando scopri il tradimento...


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> E invece era proprio cosi tebe. non mi amava abbastanza...e lo so io come lo sai tu come lo sa jb e lo sa pure lui...sicuramente un affetto infinito ma amore ? No. Io ci ho messo una vita a capirlo. Ma purtroppo era cosi.


Però l hai fatto.
E se qualcuno ti avesse detto che non era un amore "normale" tu gli avresti tirato unatestata.
E ci hai messo una vita a capirlo mica perché ti sei messa a pensare, ma perché lui ad un certo punto è "scappato".
Non ci sei arrivata da sola, perché se le cose ablvessero funzionato tu saresti probabilmente stata " felice" a vita in un rapporto sbilanciato che tu non vedevi.
Ecco perché dico che ognuno di noi è come è.
E non è detto che fanta non si faccia il culo  per la sua "relazione parte time".
Si fa un culo diverso dal mio, dal tuo, da quello di altri.
Ma sempre culo è, con i propri modi.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però l hai fatto.
> E se qualcuno ti avesse detto che non era un amore "normale" tu gli avresti tirato unatestata.
> E ci hai messo una vita a capirlo mica perché ti sei messa a pensare, ma perché lui ad un certo punto è "scappato".
> Non ci sei arrivata da sola, perché se le cose ablvessero funzionato tu saresti probabilmente stata " felice" a vita in un rapporto sbilanciato che tu non vedevi.
> ...


Ma il fatto di non vederlo o capirlo non vuol dire che non fosse cosi..
Ma cmq.
Va bene


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma già amare e tradire sembra una contraddizione ma intanto pare non lo sia affatto.


su questo non so, ma credo dipenda da persone e situazioni.
invece i sentimenti a giorni alterni dubito esistano.


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> su questo non so, ma credo dipenda da persone e situazioni.
> invece i sentimenti a giorni alterni dubito esistano.


Mha....fantastica non ha detto che ama a giorni alterni,ha detto che quando sta con lui non ci pensa nemmeno di vedere l'altro....cosi l'ho capita io.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però l hai fatto.
> E se qualcuno ti avesse detto che non era un amore "normale" tu gli avresti tirato unatestata.
> E ci hai messo una vita a capirlo mica perché ti sei messa a pensare, ma perché lui ad un certo punto è "scappato".
> Non ci sei arrivata da sola, perché se le cose ablvessero funzionato tu saresti probabilmente stata " felice" a vita in un rapporto sbilanciato che tu non vedevi.
> ...


Vabbè allora cosa si sta qui a fare?
Ci si confronta.
Leggo te e dico che quello che per te è un meraviglioso rapporto per me non sta né in cielo né in terra.
Tu mi dici che non capisco una mazza e spieghi.
Io controbatto e così via.
Tu resti soddisfatta di quello che vivi, io resto perplessa ma ci si capisce.
Fantastica dice cagate spaziali? Glielo si dice. Lei insiste che quello è grande amore? Convinta lei..
Non è che ci si deve schierare tra omologati e trasgressivi. 
A Caciottina si è detto allo,sfinimento che si snaturava prima ancora di aver capito quale fosse la sua natura per costruire una relazione a cui tendeva solo lei. Non avrebbe dovuto dirglielo nessuno? Perché?


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha....fantastica non ha detto che ama a giorni alterni,ha detto che quando sta con lui non ci pensa nemmeno di vedere l'altro....cosi l'ho capita io.


Anche io ho capito così.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha....fantastica non ha detto che ama a giorni alterni,ha detto che quando sta con lui non ci pensa nemmeno di vedere l'altro....cosi l'ho capita io.


I tempi non mi sono chiari. Fantastica non è in pensione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa però? Ma perché ogni cosa che si risponde a Fantastica viene percepito come attacco,offesa o terzo grado?Si sta solo discutendo...e per rispondere anche a Minerva..*.se Lothar,Fata o chiunque altro traditore fosse aperto al confronto quanto Fantastica *farei esattamente lo stesso....Ma vuoi per meno frequentazione del forum o per meno risposte (alla fine so'cazzi loro se non rispondono,non son obbligati) lo stesso confronto non c'è. ...Adesso non arriviamo a vedere attacchi la dove non ci sono.
> 
> 
> Ho sbagliato a scrivere seriale


eratò credi, è meglio così: che ti confronti con persone a cui sono *evidenti* tante cose alla prima occhiata.

poi ti dirò che al di là di tradito o traditore: secondo me ci sono molti utenti che semplicemente non hanno bisogno di sottoporre all'opinione altrui quello che fanno, perché probabilmente non hanno bisogno di rinforzi per convincersi che stanno facendo la cosa giusta per loro.semplicemente questo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè allora cosa si sta qui a fare?
> Ci si confronta.
> Leggo te e dico che quello che per te è un meraviglioso rapporto per me non sta né in cielo né in terra.
> Tu mi dici che non capisco una mazza e spieghi.
> ...


Ma certo che ci si confronta, ma dire ad una che il suo amore è una cagata spaziale è giudizi non confronto, per me.
Su caciottina ho detto la stessa cosa tua.
Gli doveva dire esattamente come avete fatto, ma li c era anche una situazione di malessere suo, con un uomo a cui lei aveva dato tutto e lui ad un certopunto ha buttato tutto all aria.
FAnta ha un rapporto che comunque funziona e la rende felice.
Questa è una gran differenza, anche se per molti è una cazzata.
Quindi, ripeto, giudizio non confronto.
Almeno io sto leggendo così, magari sbaglio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si confronta, ma dire ad una che il suo amore è una cagata spaziale è giudizi non confronto, per me.
> Su caciottina ho detto la stessa cosa tua.
> Gli doveva dire esattamente come avete fatto, ma li c era anche una situazione di malessere suo, con un uomo a cui lei aveva dato tutto e lui ad un certopunto ha buttato tutto all aria.
> *FAnta ha un rapporto che comunque funziona e la rende felice.*
> ...


a onor del vero lei non ha detto questo
ha scritto che il suo rapporto rende felici due persone su tre, i maschi nello specifico


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a onor del vero lei non ha detto questo
> ha scritto che il suo rapporto rende felici due persone su tre, i maschi nello specifico


Non l ho letto.
Quindi lei non è felice?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l ho letto.
> Quindi lei non è felice?


No perche ormai è macchiata. almeno cosi dice, dal tradimento. Non è piu pura.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si confronta, ma dire ad una che il suo amore è una cagata spaziale è giudizi non confronto, per me.
> Su caciottina ho detto la stessa cosa tua.
> Gli doveva dire esattamente come avete fatto, ma li c era anche una situazione di malessere suo, con un uomo a cui lei aveva dato tutto e lui ad un certopunto ha buttato tutto all aria.
> FAnta ha un rapporto che comunque funziona e la rende felice.
> ...


Fantastica dice una cagata spaziale perché ha una relazione che la fa star bene, già grasso che cola, ma la chiama Grande Amore mentre ha un amante fisso, si è fatta il privilegiato e cercava di farsi JB.
Allora io vivo in un monolocale con la muffa e sono contenta di non stare su una panchina ma non posso dire che è un attico vista Duomo.


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eratò credi, è meglio così: che ti confronti con persone a cui sono *evidenti* tante cose alla prima occhiata.
> 
> poi ti dirò che al di là di tradito o traditore: secondo me ci sono molti utenti che semplicemente non hanno bisogno di sottoporre all'opinione altrui quello che fanno, perché probabilmente non hanno bisogno di rinforzi per convincersi che stanno facendo la cosa giusta per loro.semplicemente questo.


Ma guarda che non un lamento e neanche un offesa a nessuno....stavo solo spiegando a Minerva il motivo della botta e risposta di ieri con Fantastica.Nient'altro.


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2015)

Torniamo sempre al punto di dover sottolineare che ognuno vive la propria storia come meglio crede.
Mi pare assolutamente normale non riconoscere una storia come funzionante se si discosta troppo dal personale vissuto.
Io ho vissuto la mia relazione a distanza per 4 anni. E quando dico distanza dico 1400 km, mica cotiche.
Quante possono avermene dette lo sa solo Dio.
"Tu non sai che significa quotidiano"
"E' fin troppo comodo stare così"
"Ma che cosa vuoi sapere tu di un progetto comune?"
"Chissà cosa fa lui/fai tu"
"IO (maiuscolo) non potrei MAI (maiuscolo) stare in una relazione simile, dato che non è relazione"
Ognuno aveva la verità sulla mia storia in tasca. All'inizio faceva male, dopo un po' ho pensato che la gente non avesse niente di meglio da fare che criticare sempre e comunque. Io intanto avevo il mio santo aereo fisso, le mie giornate, le mie valigie sempre pronte, fino al momento in cui lui ha caricato una macchina e qui si è trasferito.
Ora la gente dice altro...allora mi scappa da ridere...
Io ad esempio non sopporterei in alcun modo un uomo che mi limitasse nella mia libertà, non sopporterei in alcun modo che mi obbligasse a chiedergli il permesso per uscire un paio di ore con una amica, non sopporterei tante cose che vedo sopportano le mie amiche. Ma ad un certo punto se loro stanno bene così sono anche fatti loro.
E il punto nevralgico è proprio questo. Lo star bene.
Quando dall'altra parte c'è un malessere si cerca in qualche modo di spronare, sostenere, far notare ciò che non va e che causa appunto questo star male.
Se una dice "di 3 persone sono felici 2" bè...c'è qualcosa che non va. Se una dice che il completo snaturarsi l'ha portata a una grande sofferenza le si dice qualcosa. Ma credo sia fatto per supporto, non per ergersi a chissà cosa.
Anche perchè poi alla fine dei conti siamo tutti immersi nel nostro quotidiano, che non è assolutamente simile a quello di qualcun altro.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Perdonami...la fanta tradisce...allora...non è che quando ga nn è con lei si dispera preoccupara di farsi dimenticare...mi.pare ben occupata in altro..no?
> E vedi bene che a me sta bene tutti...ognuno fa quel che vuole. Ma nn mi dire che questo è amore.
> Questa è una cosa facile e bom


Quando GA non è fisicamente qui, o io fisicamente là, sono occupata in altro che è la mia vita, che è fatta di tante cose, come quella di tutti, in cui siamo completamente soli e che dipendono unicamente da noi. Io per esempio sono impegnatissima nel mio lavoro, a cui tengo immensamente.
Se, come è ovvio, pensi al mio amante, ti garantisco che non mi "occupa", nel senso che non sono per niente "concentrata" su di lui e la frequenza dei nostri incontri dipende essenzialmente dalla *sua *voglia di vedermi.
Tu mi dirai: ma chi te lo fa fare di vederlo, se è lui che ti cerca. Non puoi dirgli NO?
Ebbene, no. Non gli dico mai "no", per almeno due motivi:

1. Non credo di potermi rifare una verginità. Sono "caduta" e non ci si rialza dopo aver tradito _anche solo una volta_. Per me, una volta che hai perduto te stesso, bene, ti sei perduto, devi accettare di non essere più quello che credevi, devi fare i conti con la realtà di chi sei oggi e andare avanti, cercando di fare il meno male possibile a chiunque, TE compreso. Questo è immorale, ma la vita è bella lo stesso.

2. A. è "pazzo" di me. Ovviamente a me, per dire, "piace un casino". Siamo anche buoni amici, la sua compagnia è piacevole e il sesso ci riesce alla stragrande e a me fa veramente un gran bene, come a lui.
 Ma abbiamo appunto quel paio di cattedrali a testa che non butteremmo giù di nostra volontà e iniziativa nemmeno sotto tortura. 
La vita potrà magari più avanti darci delle chances per vivere insieme? Boh, mica ci fa schifo l'idea. Però da qui a distruggere, facendo del male assoluto ad altri, ne passa. 

E 'fanculo alla coerenza.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Torniamo sempre al punto di dover sottolineare che ognuno vive la propria storia come meglio crede.
> Mi pare assolutamente normale non riconoscere una storia come funzionante se si discosta troppo dal personale vissuto.
> Io ho vissuto la mia relazione a distanza per 4 anni. E quando dico distanza dico 1400 km, mica cotiche.
> Quante possono avermene dette lo sa solo Dio.
> ...


ok, ma la tua relazione e' quella attuale? quindi si e' evoluta perche convivete...
e' quella precedente? non avete mai detto: un giorno vivremo insieme? ecco...o era? cosi a distanza per sempre?
perche 15 anni sono lunghi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando GA non è fisicamente qui, o io fisicamente là, sono occupata in altro che è la mia vita, che è fatta di tante cose, come quella di tutti, in cui siamo completamente soli e che dipendono unicamente da noi. Io per esempio sono impegnatissima nel mio lavoro, a cui tengo immensamente.
> Se, come è ovvio, pensi al mio amante, ti garantisco che non mi "occupa", nel senso che non sono per niente "concentrata" su di lui e la frequenza dei nostri incontri dipende essenzialmente dalla *sua *voglia di vedermi.
> Tu mi dirai: ma chi te lo fa fare di vederlo, se è lui che ti cerca. Non puoi dirgli NO?
> Ebbene, no. Non gli dico mai "no", per almeno due motivi:
> ...


allora rispondi: perche non riesci a fare a meno del tuo amante?


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ok, ma la tua relazione e' quella attuale? quindi si e' evoluta perche convivete...
> e' quella precedente? non avete mai detto: un giorno vivremo insieme? ecco...o era? cosi a distanza per sempre?
> perche 15 anni sono lunghi


E' quella attuale.
Quello che volevo dire è che ognuno fa quello che vuole della propria vita se lo fa stare bene.
Anche una convivenza a giorni alterni di 15 anni se è quello che si sente appartenere alla propria visione del mondo.
Visione che non è la mia. Ma la mia visione non è nemmeno quella morbosa del dover chiedere il permesso pure per andare al bagno. Diciamo che sono casi limite, che però esistono.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora rispondi: perche non riesci a fare a meno del tuo amante?


Non è che non riesco. Non voglio. E' una storia bella, viene da lontano, ci conosciamo da tanti anni, c'è intimità, c'è cura reciproca, c'è interesse per l'altro, ci sono cose belle, sentimenti reciproci buoni, che fanno bene. Ci facciamo bene: nessuna tensione, nessuna pretesa, nessuna aspettativa. 
Confesso che dopo essere stata molti giorni con GA, un po' mi pesa rivedere A per farci sesso, preferirei magari chessò, prenderci un caffè. Ma l'attrazione tra noi è micidiale, il sesso insieme ci piace, ci vogliamo bene e quindi si fa. Ormai sono quasi tre anni.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Perdonami...la fanta tradisce...allora...non è che quando ga nn è con lei si dispera preoccupara di farsi dimenticare...mi.pare ben occupata in altro..no?
> E vedi bene che a me sta bene tutti...ognuno fa quel che vuole. Ma nn mi dire che questo è amore.
> Questa è una cosa facile e bom


ma non ho parlato di disperarsi


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha....fantastica non ha detto che ama a giorni alterni,ha detto che quando sta con lui non ci pensa nemmeno di vedere l'altro....cosi l'ho capita io.


io non mi riferivo a fantastica, dicevo in generale, rispondevo a caciottina.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è che non riesco. Non voglio. E' una storia bella, viene da lontano, ci conosciamo da tanti anni, c'è intimità, c'è cura reciproca, c'è interesse per l'altro, ci sono cose belle, sentimenti reciproci buoni, che fanno bene. Ci facciamo bene: nessuna tensione, nessuna pretesa, nessuna aspettativa.
> Confesso che dopo essere stata molti giorni con GA, un po' mi pesa rivedere A per farci sesso, preferirei magari chessò, prenderci un caffè. Ma l'attrazione tra noi è micidiale, il sesso insieme ci piace, ci vogliamo bene e quindi si fa. Ormai sono quasi tre anni.


vedi, tu scrivi che quando GA t'ha beccata ha fatto le valige. cosa vuol dire? 
e come puoi parlare di amore se tu continui imperterrita nel fare una cosa che sai che ferisce IL TUO GRANDE AMORE, perche io avro' anche la sindrome della corcerossina-madonninainfilzata-fintacontrita-vittimascarificale, eppero' considerando panzarotto il mio grande amore , anche a costo di sacrificarmi, mai ho fatto nulla per ferirlo. il non amore era da parte sua mica mia.
ora che GA si stia facendo andare bene sta situazione PER TE, non mi puoi dire che si stia risparmiando il "lo faccio per te", che dici che evitate come la peste...senno le valige quella volta non le faceva.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tempi non mi sono chiari. Fantastica non è in pensione.


neppure a me.
a dire il vero non mi sono chiare neppure le dinamiche.
ma non voglio essere indiscreta.
mi interessava sapere se la sua 'teoria' sul tradito che
rimane ignaro anche perché non ama si applicasse
anche al caso del suo compagno.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora rispondi: perche non riesci a fare a meno del tuo amante?


Ti rispondo io.
Perché è piena di insicurezze come tutti. Più di tante altre perché ha bisogno di conferme continue e di paragonarsi alle altre e considerarsi vincente in base a parametri risibili e variabili al fine di ottenere appunto il proprio provvisorio trionfo.
Deve sentirsi più interessante delle sue studentesse, che potrebbero esserle figlie, cercando una intimità fuori luogo con gli studenti per sentirsi interessante e intrigante e superiore per esperienza e cultura (capirai che difficile) mentre probabilmente sarà la barzelletta del liceo.
Ma va avanti imperterrita cercando di sentirsi vincente rispetto alle frequentartici del forum e, non potendo sentirsi brillante, trova un piano di confronto diverso.
Questo è anche il motivo per cui è rimasta qui dopo la figura fatta perché vuole sentirsi intellettualmente e verbalmente vincente. E insiste così a provocare, alla ricerca di una vittoria ai suoi occhi e a quelli che cerca di far sentire privilegiati. Che poi sai che privilegio!
Allo stesso modo resta amante per sentire di prevalere sulla tradita perché lei è la dea del sesso.
Nel contempo deve pure tenere in piedi l'altra relazione per potersi raccontare di avere avuto anche lei il grande amore, pure con le maiuscole.
Insomma mettendo tutto insieme è una gran donna.
Mica come quelle poverette che tengono in piedi matrimonio e famiglia per decenni.
Chi la smuove dalla sua cattedrale di carta?!


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si confronta, ma dire ad una che il suo amore è una cagata spaziale è giudizi non confronto, per me.
> Su caciottina ho detto la stessa cosa tua.
> Gli doveva dire esattamente come avete fatto, ma li c era anche una situazione di malessere suo, con un uomo a cui lei aveva dato tutto e lui ad un certopunto ha buttato tutto all aria.
> FAnta ha un rapporto che comunque funziona e la rende felice.
> ...


E fin qui molto d'accordo.
Io solo una cosa non capisco: si può parlare di "relazione che funziona" anche quando uno dei due - il tradito, insomma - ha una visione distorta della relazione, in quanto presuppone che ci sia un vincolo di fedeltà in realtà inesistente?

Io in questi casi ho sempre due impressioni:
1 - che venga calpestata la libertà di scelta del tradito. E sinceramente non riesco a scindere il concetto di "rapporto di coppia" con quello di scelta libera di entrambe le parti.
2 - che, come minimo non si tratta di una relazione che funziona, ma di due relazioni diverse che funzionano: quella vissuta dal traditore e quella vissuta dal tradito.


Sarò di parte, ma secondo me se uno sceglie il proprio benessere (e non parlo di felicità, perchè Fanta scrive di non esserlo) a discapito della consapevolezza e della libertà di scelta di un altro deve come minimo limitarsi ad un discorso sul proprio benessere, appunto.
Tutto questo "noi" e tutta questo "io tutelo il mio parter" mi sembrano solo belle scuse da raccontare a sè stessi.

Poi che questo si possa chiamare amore o no poco m'importa. Credo che quello sia un concetto troppo labile e personale per discuterci su.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vedi, tu scrivi che quando GA t'ha beccata ha fatto le valige. cosa vuol dire?
> e come puoi parlare di amore se tu continui imperterrita nel fare una cosa che sai che ferisce IL TUO GRANDE AMORE, perche io avro' anche la sindrome della corcerossina-madonninainfilzata-fintacontrita-vittimascarificale, eppero' considerando panzarotto il mio grande amore , anche a costo di sacrificarmi, mai ho fatto nulla per ferirlo. il non amore era da parte sua mica mia.
> ora che GA si stia facendo andare bene sta situazione PER TE, non mi puoi dire che si stia risparmiando il "lo faccio per te", che dici che evitate come la peste...senno le valige quella volta non le faceva.


Non mi ha beccata. E' proprio stato un "io so che tu sai che io so", cioè ESPLICITAMENTE, non è emerso nulla. GA è molto orgoglioso ed è il classico uomo tutto d'un pezzo, per questo lo amo, perché è diversissimo da me. Lui è in assoluto una grande, meravigliosa persona, che io non posso non amare, è impossibile non amarlo, cioè è impossibile per me fare a meno della sua grandissima personalità e forza di coerenza, di intelligenza, di coraggio, di trasparenza. 
E questa persona ama me. E io dico che amo lui, perché lui sente che lo amo. LO SENTE, e anche lo vede e non FINGO mai. E' per questo che è tornato, quando ha SENTITO di nuovo il mio amore, che in effetti io sentivo, e tanto, di nuovo, per lui. 
Vedi, parliamo di sentimenti. Io non so parlare di amore che così, per sentimenti. Questo è il mio grande limite. ma a modo mio sono molto fedele, se pensi che ho tradito (i sentimenti) solo con A. e per la prima e unica volta nella mia vita, ormai piuttosto lunga.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E fin qui molto d'accordo.
> Io solo una cosa non capisco: si può parlare di "relazione che funziona" anche quando uno dei due - il tradito, insomma - ha una visione distorta della relazione, in quanto presuppone che ci sia un vincolo di fedeltà in realtà inesistente?
> 
> Io in questi casi ho sempre due impressioni:
> ...


quoto tutto, la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E fin qui molto d'accordo.
> Io solo una cosa non capisco: si può parlare di "relazione che funziona" anche quando uno dei due - il tradito, insomma - ha una visione distorta della relazione, in quanto presuppone che ci sia un vincolo di fedeltà in realtà inesistente?
> 
> Io in questi casi ho sempre due impressioni:
> ...


Certo.

È sempre più facile adattare le teorie e gli ideali che vivere cercando di attuarli.
Questo lo si chiama realismo.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E fin qui molto d'accordo.
> Io solo una cosa non capisco: si può parlare di "relazione che funziona" anche quando uno dei due - il tradito, insomma - ha una visione distorta della relazione, in quanto presuppone che ci sia un vincolo di fedeltà in realtà inesistente?
> 
> Io in questi casi ho sempre due impressioni:
> ...


Hai PIENAMENTE RAGIONE. E' quello che GA mi ha sempre detto. E infatti io sono meno felice di una volta proprio perché questo è lo schifo morale mio. Questo.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> È sempre più facile adattare le teorie e gli ideali che vivere cercando di attuarli.
> Questo lo si chiama realismo.


si certo, ma...perché adattare?....mi pare inutile,
fuorviante.
cioé io i miei principi (che già sono pochi) mica riesco a seguirli sempre...cosa dovrei,
cambiarli?
non basta ammettere che non ci si riesce?


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai PIENAMENTE RAGIONE. E' quello che GA mi ha sempre detto. E infatti io sono meno felice di una volta proprio perché questo è lo schifo morale mio. Questo.


non ho ancora capito se lui lo sa o no.
finge di non saperlo?


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Agli inizi con GA una volta gleilo domandai: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?" "Certo! Voglio essere libero di scegliere e decidere della mia vita!" e io : "io invece non vorrei saperlo, e, nel caso, non te lo dirò".


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Agli inizi con GA una volta gleilo domandai: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?" "Certo! Voglio essere libero di scegliere e decidere della mia vita!" e io : "io invece non vorrei saperlo, e, nel caso, non te lo dirò".


ecco. gli hai volonariamente e coscenziosamente tolto la possibilita di scelta..


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ecco. gli hai volonariamente e coscenziosamente tolto la possibilita di scelta..


Diciamo piuttosto che lui consapevolmente ha deciso di stare con me, pur essendo a conoscenza che, se fosse mai capitato che lo tradissi, NON l'avrebbe saputo.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ecco. gli hai volonariamente e coscenziosamente tolto la possibilita di scelta..


be' lui ha scelto di proseguire la relazione dopo questa conversazione....
forse non l'ha presa sul serio....


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo piuttosto che lui consapevolmente ha deciso di stare con me, pur essendo a conoscenza che, se fosse mai capitato che lo tradissi, NON l'avrebbe saputo.


e tu ancora mi parli di amore tra una caterva di bugie e illusioni...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si certo, ma...perché adattare?....mi pare inutile,fuorviante.cioé io i miei principi (che già sono pochi) mica riesco a seguirli sempre...cosa dovrei,cambiarli?non basta ammettere che non ci si riesce?


Dipende da quanto non si riesce e da cosa sia essenziale per il proprio equilibrio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica dice una cagata spaziale perché ha una relazione che la fa star bene, già grasso che cola, ma la chiama Grande Amore mentre ha un amante fisso, si è fatta il privilegiato e cercava di farsi JB.
> Allora io vivo in un monolocale con la muffa e sono contenta di non stare su una panchina ma non posso dire che è un attico vista Duomo.


Ma è il suo modo di sentire e di vedere lei in rapporto al suo mondo.
Il suo. Non il tuo o il mio.
Ho riso due giorni per la storia del privilegio ma lei è così.
Sono anni che scrive le stesse cose, non è che improvvisamente è diventata altro.
Non capisco cosa Vi stupisca.
O meglio. Dopo l MP mandato a JB è diventata improvvisamente una che quando parla dice ccagare spaziali.
A prescindere.
Che se anche fosse. Le ha sempre dette. Non è che abbiamo due fantastiche qui sopra.
Questa la mia impressione.
Forte.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e tu ancora mi parli di amore tra una caterva di bugie e illusioni...


Non oso più definire l'amore, non ne ho nessuna autorevolezza. Dico "amore", per parlare di un sentimento che non so chiamare in altro modo. E' un sentimento forte, saldo, grande, di trasporto verso di lui, di entusiasmo per lui, addirittura di commozione, ogni volta che lo vedo, che lo sento, che ci parliamo, anche solo via skype.
E sono qui per farmi eventualmente fare il cazziatone su questo, come stia facendo tu e te ne sono grata.


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo piuttosto che lui consapevolmente ha deciso di stare con me, pur essendo a conoscenza che, se fosse mai capitato che lo tradissi, NON l'avrebbe saputo.


Ammesso che quelle parole siano state prese sul serio, o il contesto in cui parlavate fosse adatto. Ma questo puoi saperlo solo tu.
Guarda, io non ne farei nemmeno una questione morale, ma una questione di rispetto e di patti tra due persone, impliciti od espliciti.

Fedeltà dei sentimenti, protezione dell'altro, sincerità etc etc. per l'appunto sono concetti legati a una visione morale del rapporto di coppia a cui nessuno ti costringe, se non te stessa. In maniera forzata e fuorviante.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non oso più definire l'amore, non ne ho nessuna autorevolezza. Dico "amore", per parlare di un sentimento che non so chiamare in altro modo. E' un sentimento forte, saldo, grande, di trasporto verso di lui, di entusiasmo per lui, addirittura di commozione, ogni volta che lo vedo, che lo sento, che ci parliamo, anche solo via skype.
> E sono qui per farmi eventualmente fare il cazziatone su questo, come stia facendo tu e te ne sono grata.


ma il sesso tra voi è soddisfacente?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non oso più definire l'amore, non ne ho nessuna autorevolezza. Dico "amore", per parlare di un sentimento che non so chiamare in altro modo. E' un sentimento forte, saldo, grande, di trasporto verso di lui, di entusiasmo per lui, addirittura di commozione, ogni volta che lo vedo, che lo sento, che ci parliamo, anche solo via skype.
> E sono qui per farmi eventualmente fare il cazziatone su questo, come stia facendo tu e te ne sono grata.


ma io non ti voglio cazziare ne sono nella posizione per farlo, ne con te ne con nessun altro, anzi dovrei cazziarmi un po piu io da sola.
e credimi, che non metto in dubbio che tu provi belle cose e sentimenti positivi e altrettanti ne percepisci, ma e' tutto contraddittorio, e ho come l inmprewsione che tu ti sia infilata in un gioco assurdo, in cui non puoi fare a meno di uno e piuttosto lo fai vivere nell illusione (e che secondo me per te va bene solo perche non avete un progetto di vita insieme), non vuoi fare a meno dell altro perche 15 giorni al mese vanno bene, gia di piu no... il tornaconto alla fine e' il tuo, non credo sia tu quella a soffrire, o meglio si ma solo perche sei a conoscienza di tutta la situazione, dai a GA un pezzetto della versione integrale della vostra relazione e vediamo chi soffre..
io lo spero davvero e sfido a dire che tu non stia bene...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è il suo modo di sentire e di vedere lei in rapporto al suo mondo.
> Il suo. Non il tuo o il mio.
> Ho riso due giorni per la storia del privilegio ma lei è così.
> Sono anni che scrive le stesse cose, non è che improvvisamente è diventata altro.
> ...


Veramente molti aspetti si sono rivelati dopo come il privilegiato e altre profferte. Poi la sua reazione al dopo incontro, più che nel mp nelle arzigogolate spiegazioni, hanno illuminato la sua figurina.
Come si fa a non considerarli?
Succede così per tutti gli utenti che si mostrano nella varie sfaccettature.
Molto tempo fa mi ero accapigliata per la figura letteraria de La Lupa. Ora capisco che davvero per lei una madre che si scopa il marito della figlia ha le sue ragioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è il suo modo di sentire e di vedere lei in rapporto al suo mondo.
> Il suo. Non il tuo o il mio.
> Ho riso due giorni per la storia del privilegio ma lei è così.
> Sono anni che scrive le stesse cose, non è che improvvisamente è diventata altro.
> ...


Non credo centri nulla l'mp a joey, sai?
Anche prima c'erano delle belle discussioni con lei su questa cosa dei sentimenti.
Però abbi pazienza Tebe, a una persona che parla per ideali non dovrebbe nemmeno notare certe misere realtà.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente molti aspetti si sono rivelati dopo *come il privilegiato e altre profferte*. Poi la sua reazione al dopo incontro, più che nel mp nelle arzigogolate spiegazioni, hanno illuminato la sua figurina.
> Come si fa a non considerarli?
> Succede così per tutti gli utenti che si mostrano nella varie sfaccettature.
> Molto tempo fa mi ero accapigliata per la figura letteraria de La Lupa. Ora capisco che davvero per lei una madre che si scopa il marito della figlia ha le sue ragioni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
la discussione letteraria mi interessa, 
dov'è?


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma il sesso tra voi è soddisfacente?


GA è diventato impotente a seguito di un intervento, per fortuna risolutivo. La nostra crisi è iniziata perché dopo questa conseguenza, lui mi ha allontanata....


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente molti aspetti si sono rivelati dopo come il privilegiato e altre profferte. Poi la sua reazione al dopo incontro, più che nel mp nelle arzigogolate spiegazioni, hanno illuminato la sua figurina.
> Come si fa a non considerarli?
> Succede così per tutti gli utenti che si mostrano nella varie sfaccettature.
> Molto tempo fa mi ero accapigliata per la figura letteraria de La Lupa. Ora capisco che davvero per lei una madre che si scopa il marito della figlia ha le sue ragioni.


Ecco il punto.
A me, quello che ha detto o fatto fantastica , MP , privilegiati e baracconi da circo, non mi ha stupito.
È lei.
Per come l ho sempre letta e percepita.
Pure le spiegazioni dopo.
Non so come spiegati meglio.
Non ho trovato nessuna dissonanza tra il pprima e il dopo.
Ecco perché non li considero. Li avevo già considerati.
E sinceramente anche la storia delle figurine non mi ha minimanete toccata.

Siete in accanimento terapeutico per me.
E lo dico con il sorriso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco il punto.
> A me, quello che ha detto o fatto fantastica , MP , privilegiati e baracconi da circo, non mi ha stupito.
> È lei.
> Per come l ho sempre letta e percepita.
> ...


Quindi la consideravi già un caso clinico?
O forse un tuo clone? Perché negli ultimi post ha scritto cose che potresti aver scritto tu.
In tali casi capisco l'indulgenza.
Ma rispetto anche chi ha deciso di prenderla a calci da qui all'eternità.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> GA è diventato impotente a seguito di un intervento, per fortuna risolutivo. La nostra crisi è iniziata perché dopo questa conseguenza, lui mi ha allontanata....


ah mi dispiace molto.
mi pare che questo spieghi l'accettazione da parte sua.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente molti aspetti si sono rivelati dopo come il privilegiato e altre profferte. Poi la sua reazione al dopo incontro, più che nel mp nelle arzigogolate spiegazioni, hanno illuminato la sua figurina.
> Come si fa a non considerarli?
> Succede così per tutti gli utenti che si mostrano nella varie sfaccettature.
> Molto tempo fa mi ero accapigliata per la figura letteraria de La Lupa. Ora capisco che davvero per lei una madre che si scopa il marito della figlia ha le sue ragioni.


Quando infili un tunnel in cui tutto ciò che credevi di te, di come eri coerente e bella e brava ti diventa macerie, in quel tunnel devi stare, cara la mia maestrina, e sei nel caos e siccome ti fai schifo percorri la strada dello schifo, perché DEVI farlo per capire, devi esplorare questa te stessa ignota, lo devi a te stesso. E ci sta di tutto, a quel punto. 
Io non me la racconto, io con me sono terribile, altroché. Ma forse a te sfugge quello che non sta dentro qualche bella formula psicologica da quattro soldi spacciata per saggezza. E quello che ti sfugge è semplicemente la COMPLESSITA' del cuore umano. Manzoni lo chiamava "guazzabuglio".


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ah mi dispiace molto.
> mi pare che questo spieghi l'accettazione da parte sua.


... mesi e mesi in cui ha rifiutato persino i miei abbracci... Ho cercato comunque di comprenderlo, gli sono stata vicina, ma qualcosa deve essermi pesato in quel periodo, perché quando si è riaffacciato A. dopo tanti anni, beh... ho tradito.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mesi e mesi in cui ha rifiutato persino i miei abbracci... Ho cercato comunque di comprenderlo, gli sono stata vicina, ma qualcosa deve essermi pesato in quel periodo, perché quando si è riaffacciato A. dopo tanti anni, beh... ho tradito.


vedi, i semplici fatti spiegano più di tante teorie


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi la consideravi già un caso clinico?
> O forse un tuo clone? Perché negli ultimi post ha scritto cose che potresti aver scritto tu.
> In tali casi capisco l'indulgenza.
> Ma rispetto anche chi ha deciso di prenderla a calci da qui all'eternità.


Clone?
Caso clinico?
Indulgenza?
Decisamente non leggi cosa scrivo.
Passo.
Aggiungendo che pire io rispett  chi ha deciso di prenderla a calci da qui a l eternetitá e mi aspetto  la stessa educazione che uso io in questo  discussione senza tirare fuori semi isterismi uterini da clonazione e quanto altro.


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

se una strada che abbiamo imboccato non ci piace,
si cambia direzione e si lascia l'esperienza nel periodo di tempo che lo si è fatto. 
Quello che ci descrive, non è solo quello che si fa. Ma soprattutto il sunto che ne tiriamo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi la consideravi già un caso clinico?
> O forse un tuo clone? Perché negli ultimi post ha scritto cose che potresti aver scritto tu.
> In tali casi capisco l'indulgenza.
> Ma rispetto anche chi ha deciso di prenderla a calci da qui all'eternità.


Boh. Pensavo che tu sapessi leggere. E poi nell'MP a JB ho scritto che hai bellissimi occhi, su:rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se una strada che abbiamo imboccato non ci piace,
> si cambia direzione e si lascia l'esperienza nel periodo di tempo che lo si è fatto.
> ...


Ma infatti.
Il sunto che ne ho tirato, dopo un anno e mezzo passato nel buio procedendo a tentoni e scivolando e sporcandomi tanto, è che non voglio aumentare l'infelicità, per quanto compete a me. 
In questo momento sono molto amata da due persone a cui io voglio molto bene, una delle quali è per me LA PERSONA migliore della Terra. C'è un equilibrio. Io resto sporca, s'intende, non si esce uguali a prima da un tunnel sporco. Però non sto facendo soffrire altri, anzi. Stiamo tutti bene, come si dice. Siamo vivi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando infili un tunnel in cui tutto ciò che credevi di te, di come eri coerente e bella e brava ti diventa macerie, in quel tunnel devi stare, cara la mia maestrina, e sei nel caos e siccome ti fai schifo percorri la strada dello schifo, perché DEVI farlo per capire, devi esplorare questa te stessa ignota, lo devi a te stesso. E ci sta di tutto, a quel punto.
> Io non me la racconto, io con me sono terribile, altroché. Ma forse a te sfugge quello che non sta dentro qualche bella formula psicologica da quattro soldi spacciata per saggezza. E quello che ti sfugge è semplicemente la COMPLESSITA' del cuore umano. Manzoni lo chiamava "guazzabuglio".


Tu Manzoni ti dovresti vergognare di nominarlo.
Sembri Vallanzasca che dopo la prima rapina non può tornare indietro. Certo che si sbaglia e poi non si ripete lo sbaglio.
La mia analisi dei tuoi bisogni è molto vicina alla realtà.
Fa parte della tua immagine volerti sentire complessa e inconoscibile.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco il punto.
> A me, quello che ha detto o fatto fantastica , MP , privilegiati e baracconi da circo, non mi ha stupito.
> È lei.
> Per come l ho sempre letta e percepita.
> ...


Tebe ti rispondo per me. Che fosse cretina l'ho sempre sospettato e se torni indietro vedi che le ho sempre risposto a tono. Ma dopo l'mp ho avuto la certezza e allora non mi pongo più freni


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se una strada che abbiamo imboccato non ci piace,
> si cambia direzione e si lascia l'esperienza nel periodo di tempo che lo si è fatto.
> ...


Figurati se ti capisce!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Boh. Pensavo che tu sapessi leggere. E poi nell'MP a JB ho scritto che hai bellissimi occhi, su:rotfl:


So leggere benissimo. Tebe ha scritto che non trova nessuna dissonanza fra quello che scrivevi prima e dopo l'episodio.
Io invece mi sono resa conto esattamente di quel che ho scritto,  e cioè che secondo me una persona che parla per ideali non dovrebbe essere sfiorata dalle miserie della vite altrui, non dovrebbe nemmeno notarle.
Dovrebbe volare talmente alto da percepire solo il bello e il positivo delle persone.
Ecco quello che secondo me eri: e quell'mp ha rivelato tutt'altra attenzione da parte tua, invece.
Allora penso che Tebe l'avesse già capito, 
Probabilmente anche a lei sono evidenti le vite degli altri a un'occhiata. 
A me no.
A me è servito l'mp.
La parola EVIDENTE non la uso a caso, pensavo l'avessi capito.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu Manzoni ti dovresti vergognare di nominarlo.
> Sembri Vallanzasca che dopo la prima rapina non può tornare indietro. Certo che si sbaglia e poi non si ripete lo sbaglio.
> La mia analisi dei tuoi bisogni è molto vicina alla realtà.
> Fa parte della tua immagine volerti sentire complessa e inconoscibile.


Sono conoscibile da chi ha occhi e voglia di conoscermi, in effetti. Non mi interessa farmi capire da chiunque. Con te, nonostante la tua estrema cecità e anche estrema virulenza cieca, continuo a parlare perché in qualche cosa mi richiami proprio GA. Insomma, mi fai *a*ffetto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tebe ti rispondo per me. Che fosse cretina l'ho sempre sospettato e se torni indietro vedi che le ho sempre risposto a tono. Ma dopo l'mp ho avuto la certezza e allora non mi pongo più freni


Ma questo io lo capisco bene.
E infatti ti ho sempre letta, come non mi stupisco di Brunetta e le sue risposte.
Siete voi. Niente di diverso da prima.
Intervengo solo quando secondo me c è un "pregiudizio" su alcune risposte.
Che sono in buona fede.
A parte chiara quando risponde a cazzum su cose che non ha letto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma questo io lo capisco bene.
> E infatti ti ho sempre letta, come non mi stupisco di Brunetta e le sue risposte.
> Siete voi. Niente di diverso da prima.
> Intervengo solo quando secondo me c è un "pregiudizio" su alcune risposte.
> ...


Hai parlato tu di accanimento terapeutico.
Ho letto anche fin troppo bene, Tebe.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Il sunto che ne ho tirato, dopo un anno e mezzo passato nel buio procedendo a tentoni e scivolando e sporcandomi tanto, è che non voglio aumentare l'infelicità, per quanto compete a me.
> In questo momento sono molto amata da due persone a cui io voglio molto bene, una delle quali è per me LA PERSONA migliore della Terra. C'è un equilibrio. I


be', non mi pare molto diverso da quanto fece farfalla.
è un modo di agire che non è il mio, ma che comprendo.
(la parte sullo sentirsi sporchi era proprio troppo brutta,
se c'è equilibrio, e lo credo, perché sentirsi sporchi?
solo umani )

il mio ex marito avrebbe certo sofferto meno, se io mi
fossi comportata come farfalla.
ma io non lo amavo, e comunque non ne
sarei forse stata capace nemmeno in quel caso.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se una strada che abbiamo imboccato non ci piace,
> si cambia direzione e si lascia l'esperienza nel periodo di tempo che lo si è fatto.
> ...


certo sienne,
poi a volte non ne siamo capaci,
oppure quella strada che per certi versi non ci piace,
ci è funzionale per altri.
no?
io l'ho provato.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> So leggere benissimo. Tebe ha scritto che non trova nessuna dissonanza fra quello che scrivevi prima e dopo l'episodio.
> Io invece mi sono resa conto esattamente di quel che ho scritto,  e cioè che secondo me una persona che parla per ideali non dovrebbe essere sfiorata dalle miserie della vite altrui, non dovrebbe nemmeno notarle.
> Dovrebbe volare talmente alto da percepire solo il bello e il positivo delle persone.
> Ecco quello che secondo me eri: e quell'mp ha rivelato tutt'altra attenzione da parte tua, invece.
> ...


Io parlo talvolta per ideali perché sono stata idealista, e perché credo negli ideali, ma mi piace sempre cercare di calarli nella realtà, o almeno fare in modo che la realtà vi si avvicini. Talvolta riesce al massimo, talvolta riesce per un pelo, ma si deve provare e io ci provo, PARTENDO dalla realtà e non partendo dall'ideale, però.
La differenza di fondo è che mentre per me è impossibile fare amicizia(ideale) su un forum con venti persone (reale), per alcuni di voi è possibile ed è strada percorribile. Buon per voi, per me non è così. Per me un forum non è una chat e non è un luogo dove incontro delle persone, ma delle parti di persone, che di sé danno l'immagine che vogliono, chi in buona fede, chi meno, chi per nulla.
Così, quella che per me è buona educazione, cioè salutare delle persone REALI, per quanto sconosciute, a una cena, per Farfalla è stata una falsità totale. Io capisco il suo punto di vista, ma non è il mio, e per questo non mi scuso.
Per me c'è questo equivoco di fondo, e se mi fossi scusata per quell'MP sarei stata incoerente con la mia visione sia dell'amicizia, sia della realtà di un luogo di discussione, sia del fatto che la sola persona che a rigore si sarebbe dovuta offendere per quell'MP (Horny) era quella di cui avevo detto cose non fisiche, sia infine perché per me l'aspetto fisico non dice NULLA di una persona e non dice comunque niente di importante. Chiaro che, se io considero una persona amica e scopro che alle mie spalle dice che sono una stronza dentro, mi offendo. Ma se non sono amica (primo) e questa va a dire a qualcuno che conosco che sembro lo Jeti per quanti peli ho in faccia, ci rido su. Se non mi sento amica (ideale), può dire quello che vuole, non mi tange, se proprio non mi fa ridere.

Sono stata a Vicenza con GA per il nostro quindicesimo e a palazzo Chiercati (dico bene?) c'è il ritratto di una scrittrice del Seicento, bellissimo ritratto di questa donna che ha deciso di restare poetessa e sola per amore della poesia. Ho pensato a te e ti ho mandato un saluto intimo, però non ti considero un'amica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io parlo talvolta per ideali perché sono stata idealista, e perché credo negli ideali, ma mi piace sempre cercare di calarli nella realtà, o almeno fare in modo che la realtà vi si avvicini. Talvolta riesce al massimo, talvolta riesce per un pelo, ma si deve provare e io ci provo, PARTENDO dalla realtà e non partendo dall'ideale, però.
> La differenza di fondo è che mentre per me è impossibile fare amicizia(ideale) su un forum con venti persone (reale), per alcuni di voi è possibile ed è strada percorribile. Buon per voi, per me non è così. Per me un forum non è una chat e non è un luogo dove incontro delle persone, ma delle parti di persone, che di sé danno l'immagine che vogliono, chi in buona fede, chi meno, chi per nulla.
> Così, quella che per me è buona educazione, cioè salutare delle persone REALI, per quanto sconosciute, a una cena, per Farfalla è stata una falsità totale. Io capisco il suo punto di vista, ma non è il mio, e per questo non mi scuso.
> Per me c'è questo equivoco di fondo, e se mi fossi scusata per quell'MP sarei stata incoerente con la mia visione sia dell'amicizia, sia della realtà di un luogo di discussione, sia del fatto che la sola persona che a rigore si sarebbe dovuta offendere per quell'MP (Horny) era quella di cui avevo detto cose non fisiche, sia infine perché per me l'aspetto fisico non dice NULLA di una persona e non dice comunque niente di importante. Chiaro che, se io considero una persona amica e scopro che alle mie spalle dice che sono una stronza dentro, mi offendo. Ma se non sono amica (primo) e questa va a dire a qualcuno che conosco che sembro lo Jeti per quanti peli ho in faccia, ci rido su. Se non mi sento amica (ideale), può dire quello che vuole, non mi tange, se proprio non mi fa ridere.
> ...


Ho capito. 
Comunque rileggiti l'mp.
Horny non è stata l'unica persona di cui hai scritto cose non fisiche. 
Hai dato anche un giudizio affrettato e abbastanza supponentemente cattivo sulla vita intima di un'altra persona non sapendone proprio nulla. 
Come quella persona, e io, non abbiamo mai nemmeno avuto l'idea di fare nei tuoi confronti. Anche se non sei un'amica per me rimani una persona da rispettare nella sua storia intima con GA, A o chicchessia.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> So leggere benissimo. Tebe ha scritto che non trova nessuna dissonanza fra quello che scrivevi prima e dopo l'episodio.
> Io invece mi sono resa conto esattamente di quel che ho scritto,  e cioè che secondo me una persona che parla per ideali non dovrebbe essere sfiorata dalle miserie della vite altrui, non dovrebbe nemmeno notarle.
> Dovrebbe volare talmente alto da percepire solo il bello e il positivo delle persone.
> Ecco quello che secondo me eri: e quell'mp ha rivelato tutt'altra attenzione da parte tua, invece.
> ...


Si, vabbè, ciao.


Comunque pensi male.
Non capisco un cazzo, detto più volte da te.
E la chiudo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono conoscibile da chi ha occhi e voglia di conoscermi, in effetti. Non mi interessa farmi capire da chiunque. Con te, nonostante la tua estrema cecità e anche estrema virulenza cieca, continuo a parlare perché in qualche cosa mi richiami proprio GA. Insomma, mi fai *a*ffetto.


Tu sei conoscibilissima come chiunque.

Io di più perché sono trasparente persino più di quello che vorrei.
Però tu non hai capito niente


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Cara Fantastica,



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io parlo talvolta per ideali perché sono stata idealista, e perché credo negli ideali,
> 
> io lo credo, invece, più un 'retaggio culturale', da cui io stessa rimango condizionata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Quando c è amore io credo ci sia anche la voglia di stare insieme.  Il piu possibile direi. E si sta a distanza credo e ripeto credo che si cerchi di fare di tutto per poi trovarsi, cioe vivere insieme nella stassa citta...ma proprio anche per un discorso di quality time..
> Ora qui nel caso di fantastica mi pare il contrario...stare lontani anche avere piu liberta...lei poi perche detto da lei lui fece le valige quando scopri il tradimento...



Questa è la tua concezione di amore. Che coincide con la mia. Ma che non è quella universale. Vidi un'intervista alla Montalcini una volta. Amò davvero un uomo. Ma il suo destino era un altro. E fortunatamente lei non si arrese alla nostra concezione di amore ma ne abbracciò una adatta a lei. Quello che voglio dire é che non possiamo avere tutti lo stesso scopo nella vita. Ma poi una volta scoperto il nostro dobbiamo rispettare quello e quello degli altri. Vale per fantastica ma anche per me e te.


----------



## drusilla (3 Maggio 2015)

Quello che cozza con la (arrampic..ops) la spiegazione di Fantastica è che cazzo è andata a fare alla famosa cena sennò vedere dal vivo le figurine per poi poter spettegolare....


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

però, ovunque s'incontra solo una parte della persona. 
E anche fuori da qui, una persona si può mostrare per quella che non è. 
Questo confine così netto, non lo percepisco ... un mio limite.


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quello che cozza con la (arrampic..ops) la spiegazione di Fantastica è che cazzo è andata a fare alla famosa cena sennò vedere dal vivo le figurine per poi poter spettegolare....


Non si va a una cena PER avere materiale su cui spettegolare. L'ho già scritto almeno tre volte. Ci sono andata perché avrei passato una serata diversa, perché una gentilissima persona mi avrebbe dato un passaggio, perché sapevo che sarebbe stato piacevole, come è stato.


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che io stavo confermando quello che dice fanta.* Non era un'offesa. *Ci sono altre cose al mondo da fare e per cui vale la pena di vivere.


sì lo avevo capito...pensavo alla mia esperienza, per una serie di eventi, alcuni dei quali non dipendenti dalla mia volontà, mi sono trovata a questo punto, nessuno credo averebbe mai detto che sarei stata adatta (tanto meno io)


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, ovunque s'incontra solo una parte della persona.
> E anche fuori da qui, una persona si può mostrare per quella che non è.
> ...


il confine, secondo me, non c'è.
infatti qualsiasi persona posso dire di 'conoscerla',
e esserle amica,
solo dopo averla frequentata per tot tempo.
quanto dipende dal tipo di persona,
dal mio stato d'animo, dalle circostanze, anche.


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il confine, secondo me, non c'è.
> infatti qualsiasi persona posso dire di 'conoscerla',
> e esserle amica,
> solo dopo averla frequentata per tot tempo.
> ...



Ciao

vero. 
E come frequentazione, si possono intendere vari modi, 
che portano alla conoscenza di che tipo di persona è ...
Cioè, certe cose si capiscono ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia analisi dei tuoi bisogni è molto vicina alla realtà.



Credici:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (4 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Cara Fantastica,
> 
> ma, riflettendoci un attimo, non c'era ragione di offendersi in quanto:
> 1- fantastica non mi conosce neppure, non è una mia amica!
> 2- in quel che ha scritto c'è anche del vero (non la mia attrazione per le ), anzi...rendermi conto di come posso apparire a volte mi è solo utile.


Cara Horny...
Solo per farti i miei complimenti.
Davvero.
Ti invidio (in senso positivo) per questa tua semplicità,
ti stimo molto per questa tua assoluta superiorità sana (nel senso di essere un gradino sopra qualsiasi cosa terzi, che non consideri più di tanto, possano dirti) 
e per la tua umiltà (che trai del buono dalle "critiche").
Che dire.
Stupenda.
Di cuore.


----------



## Eratò (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cara Horny...
> Solo per farti i miei complimenti.
> Davvero.
> Ti invidio (in senso positivo) per questa tua semplicità,
> ...


È  proprio così.


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cara Horny...
> Solo per farti i miei complimenti.
> Davvero.
> Ti invidio (in senso positivo) per questa tua semplicità,
> ...



Ciao

infatti. 



sienne


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> GA è diventato impotente a seguito di un intervento, per fortuna risolutivo. La nostra crisi è iniziata perché dopo questa conseguenza, lui mi ha allontanata....



non lo sapevo... questo potrebbe spiegare molte cose, secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cara Horny...
> Solo per farti i miei complimenti.
> Davvero.
> Ti invidio (in senso positivo) per questa tua semplicità,
> ...


Condivido, anche perché io sono esattamente uguale, da questo punto di vista. Le critiche fanno riflettere.


----------



## Traccia (4 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Condivido, anche perché io sono esattamente uguale, da questo punto di vista. Le critiche fanno riflettere.


guarda, anche secondo me.
Ma dipende però anche da chi le fa e perchè.

Nel senso: se mi arrivano da qualcuno che le esprime in maniera obiettiva e spassionata, in buona fede, proprio perchè quella specifica cosa non aggrada, io sto li a cercare di capire,ci rifletto, e mi pongo due domande, mi metto in discussione (capita magari se te le fanno amici, familiari, il tuo uomo, persone con cui ti relazioni e che stimi, anche a lavoro magari...)

Se arrivano dal primo insoddisfatto che spara a zero su tutto e tutti ed apre bocca e je da fiato tanto per dilettarsi esclusivamente in critiche a destra e a manca con nessuna base sensata, beh, diciamo che ascolto, fino ad un certo punto, filtro e le prendo un po' più con le pinze, pur sempre interrogandomi.

Se arrivano da chi è in cattiva fede, ed a prescindere da ciò che uno dice (contenuto) ma solo perchè lo ha detto/espresso una specifica persona (contenente) scatta la critica, anche laddove palesemente forzata, allora non le prendo in considerazione.

...ecco...diciamo che anche le critiche, per prenderle sul serio e rifletterci, devono essere credibili, sensate.


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quello che cozza con la (arrampic..ops) la spiegazione di Fantastica è che cazzo è andata a fare alla famosa cena sennò vedere dal vivo le figurine per poi poter spettegolare....



INFATTI!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> guarda, anche secondo me.
> Ma dipende però anche da chi le fa e perchè.
> 
> Nel senso: se mi arrivano da qualcuno che le esprime in maniera obiettiva e spassionata, in buona fede, proprio perchè quella specifica cosa non aggrada, io sto li a cercare di capire,ci rifletto, e mi pongo due domande, mi metto in discussione (capita magari se te le fanno amici, familiari, il tuo uomo, persone con cui ti relazioni e che stimi, anche a lavoro magari...)
> ...


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> guarda, anche secondo me.
> Ma dipende però anche da chi le fa e perchè.
> 
> Nel senso: se mi arrivano da qualcuno che le esprime in maniera obiettiva e spassionata, in buona fede, proprio perchè quella specifica cosa non aggrada, io sto li a cercare di capire,ci rifletto, e mi pongo due domande, mi metto in discussione (capita magari se te le fanno amici, familiari, il tuo uomo, persone con cui ti relazioni e che stimi, anche a lavoro magari...)
> ...


Ma per me non è questione tanto di buona o mala fede, ma di semplici ruoli eh?
Cioè se io sono l'amante di uno sposato...
So già che critiche mi possono arrivare da quella che si è separata dal marito perchè lui aveva un'amante eh?

Cioè sarebbe come dire...
Che un evasore fiscale stia lì ad ascoltare le critiche di un finanziere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cara Horny...
> Solo per farti i miei complimenti.
> Davvero.
> Ti invidio (in senso positivo) per questa tua semplicità,
> ...


grazie.
mi fai emozionare.:cappelli:
non so se mi merito tutte 'ste lodi.
comunque anche tu mi pare mostri
le stesse caratteristiche.
ti percepisco trasparente.


----------

